# Weight Support



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd be interested - I can sure use the help.
Jan


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Sign me up, NOT getting a lot of support here at home. Could really use a little bit of encouragement once in awhile. Sometimes I feel really alone in my weight battle. I need to lose about 50 lbs. Been working out and walking. My main problem is portion control.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Portion control is my main problem as well. What I eat is pretty healthy; I just eat too much of it. 
Jan


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I ran into an old co- worker the other day... She and I talked a few mins... And then she blurted out "how did you lose the weight?... You look so much slimmer!"

I told her in January I started eating the size I wanted to wear

Kids meals and drinks whenever I am on the road... And smaller portions at home too

And that's it.... But kid sized drinks are really hard this time of year...

man did I NEED to hear her ask that question to stay motivated!


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Sadly, I am afraid I would cheat and not report my actual weight loss. I am very good at lying to myself!


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Love some of the ideas here. How about nice cold spring water for summer. No cal and healthy. I have gained 80 lbs in 6.5 years of retirement and it must come off. I am going for a walk tonight, using small plates and downsizing my portions. I am not supposed to eat carbs due to high triglycerides and I think I better start following my doctors advise in that department. I have been doing a low carb diet and already lost 8 lbs in 7 weeks! I will let you know how my ideas have worked next Monday. Please don't feel you must or should share your actual weight. I am choosing to do this as a motivator for myself. Thanks for any and all support that I may receive. I am making a nice pair of socks for me and then a hat and scarf. I have a sweater project that I will start in the fall. I wonder. What size it will be?!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and any different ideas for breakfast?...

come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?

and when you do...it gets boring quickly or doesnt last til lunch...

thats where i have the biggest problem


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That is a great topic. I need to be accountable to someone.A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with IC or painful bladder syndrome. Been treated for decades for recurring UTIs, intersticial cystitis is a chronic condition. No coffe, tomatoes, oj,no soda or anything with acid..maybe for life. However, the upside, since stopping coffe with heavy cream, I have lost 2# since my diagnosis. Hard to believe. I need to lose about 25 more lbs. Thanks for adressing this,


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Great idea! I'm in. Don't get any support, in fact, active sabatoge from DH. Did Weight Watchers, worked well as I felt like a switch went on and I could have self control...then the switch went off...gained all 50lbs back+
DH never complimented me.


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

I know I need encouragement. It's a long slow road ahead of me. I did the WW program but found that it was too expensive for my budget at the moment. I am taking what I have learned there and applying it daily.
Donna


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> 
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> 
> ...


I make oatmeal pancakes up ahead and freeze them. Pop them in the micro and eat them with yogurt. That is usually my breakfast.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Instead of reporting our weight how about reporting in what we ate so far that day or what excercise we did. It would be nice if we have a ongoing site on this.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's something to get us started even if no one has diabetes.
http://www.eatingwell.com/nutrition_health/weight_loss_diet_plans/diet_meal_plans/7_day_diabetes_meal_plan?pC=2000&pT=7day_diabetes&pD=1


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".


Good job! Sometimes it takes just a little change. Keep up the good work,


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here's something to get us started even if no one has diabetes.
> http://www.eatingwell.com/nutrition_health/weight_loss_diet_plans/diet_meal_plans/7_day_diabetes_meal_plan?pC=2000&pT=7day_diabetes&pD=1


Great recipes! Thank you for the site.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Grandmann, will you share your oatmeal pancake recipe here? Sounds like a quick healthy breakfast for the working girls! How about a 3 egg white omelet with all the veggies you want? I believe WW counts this as 1 pt. Add a slice of diet whole grain bread and away you go!! Still hungry prior to lunch a piece of fruit will do the trick.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so tonite was grilled cabbage (wrapped in foil with seasoning and just a dab of olive oil)

rice and veggie stuffed bell peppers...(but i cut small bell peppers in half and stuffed each half and only ate one so smaller portions versus cutting the top off and stuffing the whole pepper

and corn on the cob, butterless

and stevia sweetened tea

what was dinner at your house?

AND I ATE BEFORE SIX (which is a big event for me)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oatmeal/Buttermilk Pancakes

1 1/2cups Quaker Original Blend Oatmeal

2 Cups Buttermilk

1/2 cup flour

1 TBSP sugar

1 tsp baking soda

1 tsp salt

2 Eggs (Beaten)

cinnamon to taste

Mix together Oatmeal and Buttermilk. Beat in Flour, Sugar, Baking Soda, Salt, and Eggs.

Cooking time for each side of pancake is approximately 2 1/2 mins. on a hot griddle at 390 degreesF.

(Note: This batter works best if mixed together and left standing for about 30 min. )

Original Recipe By: Mrs. Dave Nusbaum, her husband was one the founders of Schreibers Foods.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Count me in. btibbs70 thank you so much for the link. I am diabetic type 2. Lost weight when first found out. But have put weight back on, to much cheating.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I make up my oatmeal pancakes and freeze them up individually. Whenever I want one I either pop them in the toaster or micro. I think I figured out these pancakes for WW they were 1 or 2pt. for one small pancake.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Count me in.

Dieting has been a real problem for the past few years. I am cooking for _three hungry men_ :thumbdown: and well, you know I have to taste everything.... Let me see, Oh Yea, _they like foods that are not good for a dietops: _. Um...

That is my story and I am sticking to it.

Will try the pancake recipe for our weekend breakfast. I will every _try_ portion control.ops:

HELP


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I lost 42 lbs and keeping it off for the past 2 years. I joined TOPS (Take Off Pounds Sensibly) then 6weeks later formed my own group with 4 friends. We have grown to 25 people now. It is 32 dollars (Canada) a year membership plus 3-5 dollars per week and yes they are worldwide. The support and encouragement is the best! Check it out! http://www.tops.org


----------



## charity43 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was thinking the same myself. The book+CD I'm using states that being overweight is NOT our fault, it's the way we have been programmed. We just have to re-program our mind. Very helpful book etc.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Agreed but sometimes nothing seems to be effective for any length of time. I've tried about every eating plan known to man and they are good for a time and then stop working. So.......good luck all.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi. You can count me in. My portion sizes are too large
Has anyone tried using a smaller plate. Does this work
I have to lose 2 stone at least
Ann


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck, Anne


----------



## Iwant2knit (Mar 16, 2012)

I want to recommend a fabulous free website for inspiration, support and information about healthy eating and exercise. It's called SparkPeople.com. You can keep food and exercise journals and meet thousands of people who are on similar journeys trying to get healthy. There are motivational tools, articles, blogs, recipes, etc. It's a lot like this site in spirit, and the resources are endless.


----------



## maman141 (Apr 4, 2012)

Knit Diva, I'm so glad to see you mention TOPS. I've been a member for many years and find them to be wonderfully supportive in my weight battle. 

One of the key factors in weight loss/control is making sure that your body is actually able to process food properly. Certain meds make it difficult for your body to metabolize those calories you're taking in. Work with your doctor to find the right combination that works with all your health issues. I've recently had a change in meds and have lost 15 pounds in seven weeks, a nice change after having gained for the past several years. I'm on my way and my TOPS group is cheering me on!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh, I too had kidney infections and took antibiotics for 14 months which finally healed the infection, but found out the problem was ARTIFICIAL SWEETENERS!

When I quit using anything with those AS, the infections have not returned. This may not be your problem, but couldn't hurt to stay away from all AS in everything especially soft drinks.

Read all labels as even all chewing gum is sweetened with AS, except double bubble gum. I can drink or eat anything that has AS listed "way down" in the ingredients, say 6th or more ingredient.

Good luck, hope this helps someone. Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I want to play this game of watching the weight. I have gained 40 lbs since developing a heart condition that has been difficult to get rid of - lose 2 lbs, gain 2.5 lbs, etc. Count me in please as portion control is my problem, plus eating out with all that "good tasting food."


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi I have just lost 60 pounds and I am having a hard time keeping it off. I am on a protein diet and low fat. I eat a lot of lean meat. I have lost weight all over. I used to take a size 18 and now I take a size 10. I feel really good, I exercise 3 days a week. I go to aquabics at the pool. It took me from August last year until May this year to loose the weight. 

Charlie. ( Carole Sisman)


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm doing Weight Watchers. Down 22 pounds so far. DH doesn't care one way or the other. But he's been OK with it. I go to meetings and I find that really helps. I just finished a sweater for myself...I'm either going to sell it or frog it and make something a bit smaller. I still have a ways to go. Hopefully will be close to goal by Christmas.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Instead of reporting our weight how about reporting in what we ate so far that day or what excercise we did. It would be nice if we have a ongoing site on this.


good idea !!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in the process of losing weight and I have lost 20 lbs. so far. 
I joined a FREE site at http://www.myfitnesspal.com/. It is a fantastic place to enter what you eat and they will calculate the calories, fat, carbs, fibre etc. You can keept track of your weight etc. You can get all the support you want and also your friends can join and you can support each other. It is a great place for help. It made me aware of what I was actually putting into my body.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Im lucky in that my boss allows me to eat at work. I take instant high fiber oatmeal to work and microwave it there and add a small container of activia (yogurt) to it instead of milk. I eat it around 9 so it usually lasts me until lunch. Portion control is my issue also, we eat pretty healthy just too much.



onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> 
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> 
> ...


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I belong to Curves and love it. Great support from not only the staff, but the other members as well. My insurance pays for it. A great web site for help is sparks people.com. You can track what you eat, has good articles, etc. It is free.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

At my daughter's recommandation, I downloaded the Fitness Pal app. I really like it. It has a place to keep a food diary and lots of other stuff. It's free! Check it out!


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in! It would be wonderful to have encouragement from others that have the same concerns and interest.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I very rarely drink my calories - usually just drink water and tea. Water makes me feel full, so I don't eat as much. That could help people. Good luck to everyone and DON'T give up, even if you don't have the support at home, you have it here. I also have finally realized that I am much better at eating none rather than just one, so most of the time that is what I do - eat none!!!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks. Will have a look.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in, found out about a month ago I'm borderline diabetic. Dr. said loose wait. I told him it's easier said than done. NOW I'm hungry all the time. I have given up soda's altogether and only drind tea coffee water or milk. Maybe if I work out more. I just figured all the gardening I was doing and housework that would be enough. Guess not.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is an excellent idea.... I'm in for sure. I have a recipe book called 300 under 300 from Hungry Girl. The breakfast recipes are great...all done in a mug and under 300 calories.. For instance - Denver Omlet in a Mug - 1/4 cup chopped green pepper; 2 T chopped onion; 1/2 cup egg substute; 1 ounce 97% fat free ham chopped; and 2 T shredded fat free cheese. Spray mug with nonstick spray, add veggies and microwave 1 to 2 min. Blot any moisture from veggies and add egg substitute, mix well, and microwave for 1 min. Add ham and cheese..stir.. microwave for another minute. Let cool and enjoy. Don't forget to soak mug after eating as egg can really stick. Fast and yummy.... the book is fantastic! I use it all the time.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I have maintained a healthy weight most of my life. I seldom eat junk food or fast food, desserts occasionally if eating out but mostly not. I do not drink soft drinks, diet or regular. I drink skim milk and water. I try not to buy anything with high fructose corn syrup in it. I read labels all the time - the fewer ingredients the better. I don't eat much meat - maybe once a week. I also have exercised regularly for 25 years. I walk, do aerobics (old Jane Fonda tape from the 80's), or work out on my Nordic Track machine. I can read while using the Nordic Track so I really like that. I really think exercise is a big part of keeping your weight down.

And one trick I use: If I am tempted to eat something I shouldn't, I tell myself, "This isn't my last chance to eat a piece of chocolate cake," or whatever it is.

And it takes changing the way you think about food. Telling myself that high fat, highly processed foods are bad for me helps. I think of of my health as well as my weight.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like a really great idea. Should we share our weight loses on a regular basis? What about sharing recipes and tactics we each use in the great battle to slim down? We could have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

I love Using www.MyFitnessPal.com It's so easy to use. I have lost a few pounds watching what I'm eating and tracking my exercise. For me to lose weight I have to do both.

I've been rotating breakfasts of:
3/4 c plain yogurt, 1 T honey, blueberries, 1/4 c granola or
2 eggs and a slice of toast (fiber content 4g+)

The yogurt has more calories, but I figure it's all healthy. They do hold me until lunch time.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Iwant2knit said:


> I want to recommend a fabulous free website for inspiration, support and information about healthy eating and exercise. It's called SparkPeople.com. You can keep food and exercise journals and meet thousands of people who are on similar journeys trying to get healthy. There are motivational tools, articles, blogs, recipes, etc. It's a lot like this site in spirit, and the resources are endless.


The site looks interesting. I have lost and gained most of my adult life. Last year after having surgery for endometrian cancer and then reading an article or 2 that show a connection between cancer and abdominal weight I finally realized that although it is in my family history, I might have changed the outcome if I was more mindful of my weight and not let it keep coming back on. 
My husband has had a heart attack (his family history) which was caused by undiagnosed diabeties. 
I eat a healthy life style and incorporate what I have learned over the years mostly from WW., Dr. Oz and reading. So dieting to loose and not eating any diet artificially sweetened, good fats etc. I have lost just over 10 lbs. but I loose and gain the same 4 lbs. or so over and over until it finally stays off. We also go to the gym together most weeks 3 x use the elipticle, tread mill and the weight machines. My husbands blood work came back with all wonderful results as does mine but still slowly trying to loose. Would love for it to get good enough to come off some meds. Good Luck to us all. Thanks for the idea of supporting one another on this life long struggle.


----------



## cjs1230 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a great idea and timely too. I have just decided to join WW. It is a little expensive if you are on a fixed income. I have gone over my spending and decided which things I could give up to come up with enough money to cover. 
The main problem I have is that I don't eat because I'm hungry. I think it is just from boredom and to compensate for things I am missing in my life. I live alone and spend the majority of my time alone. I am older and have no friends. I have social anxiety issues so it is very difficult for me to make friends. I do have family nearby and they are great. However, they have their own lives and jobs and I feel that it is not their responsibility to provide for my social life, even though they do include me as much as they can. Sorry, didn't mean to go off in that direction. My point is that I would love to have and give the extra support for and from my cyber friends. :thumbup:


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess we all have thesame problem girls PORTION CONTROL its the hardest part but first of all you have to be fed up enough with yourself to want to lose the weight.Its a chnge in life style which is really hard.Some of us have a personality where if you're worried or upset you eat,others fo the other way, be mindful of this and try to recognize which one you are. I found after drinking really cold water for a while instead of soda I really liked it,although I drank diet soda as I'm diabetic its still no good for you.I found at the end of a week or two I gave myself a treat a small dish of icecream or a chocolate ba I'd ben craving and it felt so good.No rewards make it all that much harder.Also I don't weigh myself every week,I fnd thats discuraging,if I didn't lose,you'll know by the feel of your clothes if you're losing.Don't dwell on the amount ofweight you wan to lose just keep plugging away at it and it will happen.Forget any fad diets they don't work,just hard work and perseverence works.good luck to all me included!


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Y'all
I am a professional weight loss cocunselor and I have a fe tips for you!

First, the most important tool in the weight loss battle is a FOOD JOURNAL. Write down everything you eat, the time you eat it and the amount. If you don't want to write it down, should you be eating it??
Next, use a smaller plate, preferably one that is patterned. Your food will look like more on this plate than on a plain larger one.
Weigh and measure your food to assure proper portion sizes. for example, a serving of meat is 4 oz raw or 3 oz cooked. The average boneless skinless chicken breast sold in my Walmart is 8.5oz raw! That's 2 servings.
Keep healthy snacks ready and available.
Eat as close to the source as possible, avoid processed foods as much as possible. Summer is a great time to diet with all the fresh foods available.

Sparkpeople.com is a great website, check it out! Feel free to pm with questions.
I hae lost and maintained an 80 pound loss for 3 years!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

cjs1230 said:


> This is a great idea and timely too. I have just decided to join WW. It is a little expensive if you are on a fixed income. I have gone over my spending and decided which things I could give up to come up with enough money to cover.
> The main problem I have is that I don't eat because I'm hungry. I think it is just from boredom and to compensate for things I am missing in my life. I live alone and spend the majority of my time alone. I am older and have no friends. I have social anxiety issues so it is very difficult for me to make friends. I do have family nearby and they are great. However, they have their own lives and jobs and I feel that it is not their responsibility to provide for my social life, even though they do include me as much as they can. Sorry, didn't mean to go off in that direction. My point is that I would love to have and give the extra support for and from my cyber friends. :thumbup:


Talk with others at WW meetings. Maybe you could get a walking group going. It would help you with exercise as well as getting to know others socially. You all have something in common - losing weight. Good luck!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

cjs1230 said:


> This is a great idea and timely too. I have just decided to join WW. It is a little expensive if you are on a fixed income. I have gone over my spending and decided which things I could give up to come up with enough money to cover.
> The main problem I have is that I don't eat because I'm hungry. I think it is just from boredom and to compensate for things I am missing in my life. I live alone and spend the majority of my time alone. I am older and have no friends. I have social anxiety issues so it is very difficult for me to make friends. I do have family nearby and they are great. However, they have their own lives and jobs and I feel that it is not their responsibility to provide for my social life, even though they do include me as much as they can. Sorry, didn't mean to go off in that direction. My point is that I would love to have and give the extra support for and from my cyber friends. :thumbup:


This is why the support of people who have the same issues and the same interest, which tends to make us all couch potatoes is so wonderful. We can socialize without leaving home it is always easier to be yourself when just chatting in your own head and sharing that way. It is the same way my sister-in-law feels, that is why my husband and I try to get together with her once a week, most times out for lunch or dinner, and we tend to be especially good at ordering when she is with us to set example. She has gained so much weight in recent years. She is diabetic now and although her cancer was over 10yrs ago, we try to incourage through example. My husband is going to show her his results from recent blood work his A1C was 5.5 just to show it is exercise and food, not just food alone. It is better than preaching at her, b/c we all know that doesn't work. I sure am rambling on today. Good Luck to you and keep in touch. Rosemary


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Count me in! This is excellent for many. DH and I joined WW back in
May. Of course he's losing faster than I am but he needs it badly and
at least will admit to it. It's my responsibility to take care of the meals but with hot weather have been eating out A LOT! Try our best to chose wisely and also bring home half to have another time. It's hard that's for sure. Any support (pat on the back), guidance and of course meal ideas would be appreciated by myself and lots of others. Will be great to check in and see the progress we're making!
Joining this forum was the best thing ever. I've improved my knitting
skills and now will do so much better with our weight! Thanks to all!


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

feathersby said:


> Hi Y'all
> I am a professional weight loss cocunselor and I have a few tips for you!
> 
> First, the most important tool in the weight loss battle is a FOOD JOURNAL. Write down everything you eat, the time you eat it and the amount. If you don't want to write it down, should you be eating it??
> ...


Hi Thank you for answering the question about plate size
Ann


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a great topic at least for me...I need to loose about 45 lbs, sure would help my hips and knee problems  I have lost 5 lbs in the past 2 weeks which helps of course. But I am unable to do much physical exercise at this time due to a hip and leg injury. I grill most of our foods and we are enjoying lots of salads. I am one of those that just doesn't like to make breakfast, something about eggs cooking first thing in the morning is not appealing. :lol: With my food allergies I am not able to have cereals (major milk allergy) I have had dry cereal but only those of the granola type and they are loaded with sugars. I have a bicycle and was riding until I had this recent fall, use a WII and have the Zumba dance and other exercise disc for that. I hope as the leg and hip heal I will be able to "burn" more calories. At one time I weighed over 325 lbs.. lost down to 125 in less than a year kept it off till I became pregnant with my son (at age 38) developed a blood disease and was able to maintain 145 for many years. I had a total knee replacement 3 yrs ago and that is when I started putting on weight again. At age 63 (in August) it is hard for these old bones to endure much physical stress. I love to go on hikes, but with the heat we are having this summer just isn't working out for that. Plus have to be closer to home as I am full time care giver for my Mom (84). I keep telling myself these are excuses not reasons and though I am eating properly (except the breakfast part) no or healthy snacks and no fried foods and so forth, the weight isn't melting away as quickly at I would like! 
Maybe with this topic running every day it would be encouragement for those of us who are not able to do the WW or Tops or go to a gym class. I would love to be able to talk about weight loss achievements with others.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

One of my many problems loosing weight in the summer is finding time to exercise and an exercise that would not aggravate the arthritis in my knee. 

We have a seasonal business and have customers coming and going all day, which does no allow me time to drive to the closest gym, (30 minutes away = 60 minutes round trip). Lack of exercises is my biggest challenge.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

double post.. sorry


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Sign me up too, please. I know that I would feel better - less achey joints and a happier back - if I lost some weight. Is there a way we can lose weight as we knit?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I joined a weight loss support group called TOPS (Take Off Pounds Sensibly). THis is not a weight watchers type of organization. THis is a support group of people who need to lose or have lost an amount of weight. I love this group. I am NOT a joiner so joining it was difficult for me. I am forever grateful that I did this. I need to lose 120 lbs. I have lost 35 of those pounds and now am down two sizes. I feel so much better. THis is a world wide organization. If it feels good to you please go on line and visit their website. It can lead you to the nearest group. You won't regret it.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I need to add... TOPS is not expensive to join. It runs about $3.25 a month dues, and a yearly fee of $28. SO much cheaper than WW.


----------



## Diana knits (Mar 31, 2011)

I am a working mom(grandmother)and I eat multi grain cheerios(1 cup) and 1/2 cup of milk on them. I also have a fruit and a cup of coffe each morning. You need to eat nuts or fruit inbetween meals. Healthy and fast. I am currently signed up to Weight Watchers online and it is not working for me. I feel like I am in this alone and it is depressing. I have custody of my special needs grandson. He requires a lot of my time and attention as children do. I also take care of my mom who has heart and lung disease. I do not have time to excercise and my job has me sitting all day. I do not know what to do? To top it off I am trying to quit smoking. Any suggestions will be helpful.



onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> and when you do...it gets boring quickly or doesnt last til lunch...
> 
> thats where i have the biggest problem


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I live alone, so there's no one to say"I thought there was still some-------left!"I've already eaten whatever it was. I, too, don't eat too much junk, but too much of a good thing. I'm orthopaedically challenged(one hip, one knee replaced) but my elbow works just fine---no problem with hand to mouth!I used to walk 3 times /week with a friend, but she's having her own difficulties with hip pain, and finds walking too painful. Without her, I'm not as motivated as I was. Having some companions, here, might do the trick.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I've gained 30 pounds since I lost my job 4 years ago. I was overweight then and now I am suffering consequences for my size...aches and pains, non-alcoholic fatty liver disease, fatigue, no more "wolf whistles", sad wardrobe. You know the drill. I eat healthy foods, nothing fast, avoid extra sugar and salt, drink only water and coffee or tea. I go to the "Y" five days a week and work out almost an hour each time or substitute an even longer hike on one of our many trails here. I believe it is portion control for me as well. One tip I remember that I can share is to use chopsticks when you eat a meal. It is tricky and will slow you down...let your appetite monitor have time to kick in. Another one is to make sure none of the different types of food on your plate touches. This is especially helpful if you are eating buffet style. It is built in portion control when you can't really measure. I should listen to myself, huh?


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a great idea. I too need to loose 50#. My problem is that I know I can drop the weight, but it is the keeping it off that is hard. I guess I do not get rid of the habits. Stress and boredom are two of my biggest culprits when it comes to loosing or keeping weight off. My knitting, crocheting and quilting do keep my hands busy, but they do not include exercise. I also have arthritis issues, which I know would be better with 50 less pounds to carry around, but it is quit uncomfortable to walk. My doctor and I discussed it last week and decided on small changes which can become a habit. I am going to try this until December when I have my next appointment. I would like to join you all with this endeavor, but my progress will be slow.
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

me too


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I find I have to mentally prepare to want to lose weight. I have to be mentally converted first. I also find that we get to celebrate one meal, one day, one pound at a time and if it takes a long time that is ok. Then at least we are not going up anymore.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a great idea. I just joined WW online but I haven't kept up with it. It was just a waste of money for me. My problem is lack of exercise and an addiction to coffee with cream and sugar. I am so disgusted with myself. I do have support at home but I have to do something so he can support my effort. The only thing I feel happy now is my knitting.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I am so happy we are doing this. It will give me the motivation to stick with something. I was skinny until my middle 50s and had given up booze and chainsmoking. Ben & Jerry and Sara Lee became my roommates! At my peak I weighed 268. Then 4 years ago I went on WW and lost 45 lbs. Maintained 228 for 3 years. I am 73, have had a heart attack, have CHF, and a crumbling spine from osteoporosis, severe arthritis, and virtually no knees. I've been in a mobility scooter for 6 years. Exercise is just about non-existent. 

Here's the kicker: I have stage 3C metastatic colon cancer and had half my colon removed last summer. At that time I was deemed "chemo intolerant" after several treatments and a long hospital stay and have just been having PET scans every three months to check on things. BUT, I changed oncologists and my new one (just LOVE him) is starting me on a very reduced dosage of the chemo. My first "test" session was yesterday. Feeling okay this morning. After my surgery I weighed 211, but after infusions of the initial chemo, plus infusions of iron, I ate myself right back up to 249!!!! Did you know they give you a nice big bag of STEROIDS before every chemo treatment? Yikes! I eat! And food truly can be a great comfort, especially when all I can do is sit in my recliner all day. 

BUT, BUT, BUT! Not seeking sympathy here, and I apologize for my long post. I thank you for listening. And I AM SO EXCITED TO SEE THIS THREAD! I will be here every day! I plan to use CalorieCounter.com to keep track of intake and nutrition. Evening snacking is my big problem, as are portions. I don't know what foods I will be eating since chemo sure changes your taste! Last year all I could taste was something like sucking on copper pennies. Yuck. So it will be a daily thing of experimenting. And I'll post what I'm eating here as a form of journal, if that's okay. 

My fast breakfast hint: 2 rice cakes, each with 1/2 tablespoon organic peanut butter. I know. Sounds like foam packing peanuts with gooey stuff, and that's how they tasted when I started eating 'em about 10 years ago. But now I crave this breakfast! And it absolutely holds me well until lunch. I will sometimes have another rice cake with PB in the middle of the afternoon. Good protein and the rice is whole grain brown rice.

Hugs all 'round the room!


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

When I started using Omega 3 supplements my triglycerides came down. Maybe you can check with your Doc about this.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Great idea! I'm in. Don't get any support, in fact, active sabatoge from DH. Did Weight Watchers, worked well as I felt like a switch went on and I could have self control...then the switch went off...gained all 50lbs back+
> DH never complimented me.


I can relate to that, met my hubby 40 pounds ago and he still says I don't need to lose weight. Keeps bringing home ice cream. I think it is so he doesn't have to diet, too.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Mary Ellen: We are here for you. What an adventure you are on. It is not one I would wish for anyone. Love & hugs to you.
Jan: Don't be so hard on yourself. We did not put this weight on overnight. It will take time and forgiveness. We all have been out of control for a long time. We need to get the control back. It sure sounds easy on paper, but it is not. I also find great happiness in my knitting, especially Gypsycreams bears. They make me laugh.
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Support is a big part of losing weight. I was a member of a weight loss group and reached my goal. The club folded up and I gained the weight back. Bad girl!


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

I went on a low carb diet back in 2004 lost 100 lbs, when i put carbs back in like the plan said I put 50 lbs back on. Jan 2 of this year I decided it was time to take off that 50 lbs so I started another diet but this time it's eating healthier lots of whole grains fresh fruits and veggies no second helpings, walking and swimming for exercise I have lost right at 30 lbs but now I'm stuck. Husband says "you look good, you don't need to lose anymore" but Doctor says "that extra weight needs to go". I don't know how to start losing again. I know if we all try together we can do it. I am going to bookmark this thread so I can check back everyday to see if I can help someone or be helped. Thanks ya'll


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Well talk about coincidence! I was moaning to myself this morning about my lack of weight loss, as I had decided 5 months ago that I was definitely going to lose those 60 lbs brfore my 60 birthday, next May. So far it is just 5 lbs going off and back on again. I have a sweet tooth and love chocolate. I am reading all tips and websites. Thanks to all


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in, too.


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea, count me in. Thanks for the advise about TOPS as well, I already called them and there is a meeting in my church basement weekly. I did not even know about this. Tried WW many times,became a lifetime member years ago, but this is much cheaper for the same support. I also like Spark People.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Since Aug. 2008 I have lost 50 lbs. on Weight Watchers Online. It worked for me because I became aware of how much I was eating & what I was mindlessly munching on. Many find the meetings work better for support. I would recommend their program along with lots of exercise. I do mine early in the morning to get it over with. I also find having a knitting or sewing project going so I stay away from the kitchen. But don't watch the Food Channel while you knit!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a memeber of Spark People and I learned to do 'mindful eating' it has been the BEST thing ever.. I never over eat anymore.. I was one of those people who never felt full. We would go out to eat and I would finish my plate then help myself to what ever hubby didn't finish and wish that he would want to order desert.. but now I eat half of what he does, and am stuffed. I also learned (this takes will power) to stop snacking after dinner.. I have to admit I'm not always strong but I am working on this. 
One tip I learned is that if you feel like your starving drink a glass of water .. when your body needs water it will make you think its hungry. Who knew?? LOL but it works. I have put some weight on because that sweet tooth I wish hubby had a few years back.. he has gotten now.  its hard to resist bakery goods. Plus I have a job where I don't get any exercise. I should walk each night but I don't. Maybe this will help me get up away from the computer and grab an umbrella and go for a walk... LOL


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

My food journal has become one of my best buddies. It really helps a lot when you write down what you eat and get a good look at what you're doing. After 3 months, I'm 30lbs down and "only" 60 or 70 more to go. I also joined my local YMCA which has classes for folks with arthritis and they use the pool for that. Low impact, more resistance than air and lots of fun, too. I also use what I call "zero food" such as very low fat popcorn and big salads of lettuces with my own fat free flavored vinegar salad dressings. Very, very filling which fools me into believing I've had a lot to eat. Cheese is now a big treat a couple of times a month though at first it was a tough "cold turkey" slog. And weigh yourself once a week, naked, after urinating and before that first wonderful cup of tea or coffee in the morning. 16 ounces of water weighs 1 pound (US Measure). Of course, don't give up drinking water, just don't weigh yourself when you've just had some. Still hungry at dinner? Eat some more vegies. Watch out for eating too much fruit as this will mean you're eating more sugars than you might want to. Stick with the recommended number of servings per day when it comes to fruit. And, no, if you eat it over the sink it still counts! I've even have managed to drink tea without sugar which I thought would be more than impossible. We're all a little different when it comes to the "right" way to eat. For example, breads and starches are mostly a no-no for me unless I have them early in the day. My popcorn goes really well with watching my soap operas! I also find I need to eat most of whatever fats I'm going to have at breakfast so my body has time to burn up those calories. Thanks for all your posts. They're really helpful and supportive. :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

My doc says I need to lose so I'm in. My problem is work. We have a restaurant and work in to the smell of bacon. Then it's the onions, garlic, celery for the homemade soup of the day. After lunch it's the cookies and brownies. They serve great salads. AND we have every type of exercise equipment. My trainer says to lose you really have to exercise not just eat right. Thanks for all the posts to help make this journey possible.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

YES!!! We can do it. I have been a life-time member and also an instructor for Weight Watchers since the 1970's. No matter what "process" we use, it has to be a lifestyle. Diabetes in my later years makes avoiding carbs a necessity. Portion control (is a BIGGY!!!) and exercise, even if only short walks, can make all the difference. Drink LOTS of water, too. Prayers for all...HUGS!!! GG


----------



## Sissy62 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've lost weight by cutting all food items made from flour and I have also cut out sugar. I'm now wearing clothes from my closet I couldn't get into last year and plus I feel better.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?


COUNT ME IN.


----------



## Corgi mom (May 28, 2012)

I'm in .....


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

You can count me in also. I have about 70 lbs to loose. I have joined a Tops chapter in my town but do not really feel motivated there. Exercise I need to get motivated. I work in a hospital 10 hr shifts. Somedays I feel I walk my butt off. Other days I feel like I am a secretary. Always looking for something sweet to eat. Need foods that make me feel full all the time. Would love to be able to see my legs again while shaving.(belly gets in the way) Would be a blessing to get back into jeans that are hanging around closet. Could not get rid of them. Might wear them someday again. I pray this journey is a lifetime success.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I always need encouragement. My blood sugar is high. The Dr. has me on a no carbs, no fruits & no juice & of course no sweets diet. I'm really trying. I walk 3 miles a day but still can't seem to lose the weight. I may lose a 1lb or 2 but would like to lose more & faster. I'm also a cook at a restaurant & really hard not to nibble.


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been reading your weight support bit with great interest. I was at one time, a lifetime member of a weight loss group, it didn't last because I thought there is now way i can eat dessert and still lose weight, I just wanted more of it. Finally gave up desserts altogether and decided to love myself the way I was. Granted that was about 160 lbs. I stayed there watching what I ate to some degree. Unfortunately ended up with a vascular problem and lots of pain when I walked. Finally watched a CNN program called the last heart attack and bought a book they recommended. That was Sept 2011, have lost 30 lbs., breath better, and the loss of pain is amazing. My sone has changed his eating habits too and said it is amazing how much better you feel when you watch what you put in your mouth. I eat til my hearts content. Sorry about length. Pm for info.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I have suffered from major depression for 15 years. It is so debilitating that I had to retire at age 43. My weight fluctuates as much as 40 lbs. a year...that alone is not healthy. I rarely leave my house anymore. We've had some beautiful days here lately and I cannot even get myself to go outside for a walk. I used to have a friend to walk with, but she moved away. I need someone to exercise with...at least virtually. Count me in.


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

I didnt get support from my husband either, but you have to do it for yourself, I for one understand and at a comfortable 128lbs, at last and now feel it is not cutting down but cutting out, and changing eating habits entirely. And this is forever.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I joined a community at www.fasttracktofatloss.com
You have all kinds of online tools to help you plan meals, there's recipes, exercises, encouragement, you can choose a trainer to help you with any questions or concerns along the way. Silver membership is free but you have to pay to be a Gold member. I believe Gold is able to join in 12 week challenges and various things that you can't with the silver membership. Chad Tackett of Global Fitness and Kim Lyons who works with the Diabetes Foundation and was a trainer on season on Biggest Loser run the site. They are so down to earth. My breakfast is often a protein shake. Like yesterday I had Protein Powder, Almond Milk, spinach, cumin, cinnamon, pear and oatmeal all blended up. It was delicious. Everyone is very supportive as they are all on the same road to health.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

I read this healthy eating tip in some magazine a while ago and it has worked well for me. (when I get disciplined enough to follow it) Eat twelve things a day: 3 fruits, 3 vegetables, 3 protein (beans lean meat, fist) 2 whole grains, and 1 good fat (avocado, olive oil, 1 oz. nuts). Keeping in mind what a real portion size is especially with the fruit & protein, grains & fat. I go pretty free with the veggies. Everything should be pretty much "clean food" i.e. no breading, no frying, no sugars, etc. It's pretty easy and anyone who's a little bit obsessive (moi?) might enjoy keeping a chart...........Remember lots of water and unsweetened tea


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, I am hearing all of you and all the tools online and at meetings. Now what do we do to take it off. Is there not one answer?


----------



## Kansas (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in too! I've been up and down all my life, but about seven years ago was at the weight I should be for my height and bone structure. I felt really, really good physically and mentally and vowed to jump on any weight gain and lose it immediately.....well here I am almost twenty-five pounds heavier and furious with myself. The older we get, the harder it is to lose, but we can do this! I'm excited to have you all to talk to -


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you drinking protein shakes or just eating REAL protein?


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also have a supportive DH I try to eat small amounts of healthy food. Banana before or after exercising. Hot oatmeal flavored with blueberries, cinnamon and ginger. Takes a little time but well worth it. It can cook while you shower. Also, a glass of orange juice and vitamins. I make sure I have a salad with tapenade for lunch. Portions are hard at dinner, but am working on it.

Greek yogurt is good with fruit! Smoothies, too!

I do allow myself one sweet snack a day and maybe a chocolate.

It helped to find exercise that I love: deep water aerobics and racquetball. I also do the weight circuit and the rowing machine at the gym.

Hope there's something useful for you in this!


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also have a supportive DH I try to eat small amounts of healthy food. Banana before or after exercising. Hot oatmeal flavored with blueberries, cinnamon and ginger. Takes a little time but well worth it. It can cook while you shower. Also, a glass of orange juice and vitamins. I make sure I have a salad with tapenade for lunch. Portions are hard at dinner, but am working on it.

Greek yogurt is good with fruit! Smoothies, too!

I do allow myself one sweet snack a day and maybe a chocolate.

It helped to find exercise that I love: deep water aerobics and racquetball. I also do the weight circuit and the rowing machine at the gym.

Hope there's something useful for you in this!


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

You can count me in. I sure need to loose 40 lbs. I am addicted to my two squares of dark chocolate every day. Having Non Hodgkins Lymphoma I had to take steroids and some of it is from that. But have been in remission since 09. Now I need to get the weight off. I am going to start using smaller plates also. This was such a good idea. I eat 2/3 cp cheerios every morning. I know I need to get lower carbs. So glad you had that idea. I am happy to participate maybe we can cheer each other on.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to be part of the group also!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Can anyone help me? I am addicted to chocolate and eat to deal with daily life problems....


----------



## sgorom (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonderful idea! I can use all the support I can get. I have gained about 50 lbs since I changed jobs about 6 years ago. I sit all day long at work and then sit again when I get home. One good thing about being an avid knitter though - it's very hard to eat and knit at the same time. So I guess we all just need to knit more, huh? I have a trip to the beach planned in a few months and I have got to do something before I go off with 5 girlfriends who area all thin.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

oh and add potato chips....I crave them all the time...


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Sissy62 said:


> I've lost weight by cutting all food items made from flour and I have also cut out sugar. I'm now wearing clothes from my closet I couldn't get into last year and plus I feel better.


Hi Sissy...good job. Yes, the "four whites"...potato, pasta, rice and white flour, cutting them out entirely is best for diabetics and for weight loss. Whole grain bread and pasta, brown rice, sweet potatoes...okay in moderation. All we have to do is MAKE UP OUR MINDS to do it...it is a HEAD GAME...but powerful!!! Hugs...GG


----------



## cjs1230 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you very much. Joining this site has helped me to not feel so lonely. It's like having a neighbor over for coffee.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

Real protein, but my mornings often start with the shake. It's the quickest for me and all good healthy food.
The basis is 5-6 smaller meals a day. Protein at every meal. Starchy carbs and fruit before 3:00 pm. Fiberous carbs and protein after that for the remaining meals.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

There are plenty of free health related apps on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=health+apps&tag=googhydr-20&index=mobile-apps&hvadid=13041479395&hvpos=1t3&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=20828707881535190778&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_2k79r9ecfy_e
If you can, watch http://www.fatsickandnearlydead.com/. The documentary is free to watch in the US(you can watch it on your computer) and it is also on Netflix. It's a radical solution, but it does work. My brother is a registered diabetic, and he decided to try the raw food and juicing way, against medical advice. He kept a spreadsheet of what he was doing and his medical team are so astonished at the results that they are looking to see how they can use it in their practice. It's not for everyone. I tried it for awhile myself, and I did feel lots better, and lost a lot of weight, but my husband will only eat what he wants to eat, so it is very difficult to cook for someone else, and follow any diet. It's either my cooking or fast food.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I would like to give it a try I have 30 lbs to lose would love to feel sexy again lol


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Instead of reporting our weight how about reporting in what we ate so far that day or what excercise we did. It would be nice if we have a ongoing site on this.


That is a great idea. Last thing before shutting down for the night we post our food intake for the day. Amazing what discipline exposure ceates. Plus we can GENTLY advise each other about corrections. No judgements allowed; even of ourselves. Edith M


----------



## knitterabby (Apr 17, 2011)

There is an app on iPhones called "lose it" that's been helpful to me. It's free, & helps you keep track of calories through the day. It has a bar code scanner that automatically figures the amounts according to how much you ate on purchased foods, plus a recipe calculator for the homemade stuff. . Pretty helpful.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I loved Curves too, but they seem to have all disappeared in So. California. I am thinking about joining the Rec. & Wellness center on a nearby college campus. The advantage is that it is close enough to drop by at lunch and they have a walking track. It is very hard to motivate myself once I get home after work, to go back out to a gym. I commute 30 miles to work on LA freeways. I just want to stay down after that, until the next day when the cycle begins again.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I know that losing weight can be done, but it is not easy. So we do need encourament from others to keep it up. I have been losing weight most of my adult life just to gain it back. This last time I went to WW and lost 50lbs. and then hit a plateau, it became very discouraging. I still do the WW program on my own, but there are so many times that I would just love to eat what I want and how much I want. I am sure that I am not the only one that feels this way. I need all of the encouragment that I can get. So many times I feel like I am losing my will power. Anyone else feel this way??


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great, great idea


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> I ran into an old co- worker the other day... She and I talked a few mins... And then she blurted out "how did you lose the weight?... You look so much slimmer!"
> 
> I told her in January I started eating the size I wanted to wear
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your progress so far. Kid sized water and adult sized water have the same number of calories and if you don't like water, Crystal Light works wonders.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in I need to lose some weight. Exerise is the key for me. I lost alot of weight a few years ago (cut out anything white) and then put it back on cause I quit exercising and quit portion control. I have just switched to a salad plate for my dinner plate and all my portions are going to be smaller. If it does not fit on the plate I don't eat it. I make oatmeal in a big batch and then reheat it every morning and it works for me.


----------



## Kansas (Nov 8, 2011)

This could be have been written by me -- I "gave up" trying to lose it on my own and joined WW Online in April. I've lost a little bit of weight but I'm like you and sometimes I just want to eat what I want and how ever much I want. I'm not one to just have a taste of something - once I start, just get out of the way if you don't want to get eaten too. I think having others that think just like me will be a big help.


MarionP said:


> I know that losing weight can be done, but it is not easy. So we do need encourament from others to keep it up. I have been losing weight most of my adult life just to gain it back. This last time I went to WW and lost 50lbs. and then hit a plateau, it became very discouraging. I still do the WW program on my own, but there are so many times that I would just love to eat what I want and how much I want. I am sure that I am not the only one that feels this way. I need all of the encouragment that I can get. So many times I feel like I am losing my will power. Anyone else feel this way??


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

YES this is a very good documentary!!! I went out and bought the Breville juicer, make all sorts of things with the left over pulp. Other great films Crazy Sexy Cancer (don't be put off by the title great story great ending)) Fork over Knives, Vegucated,The Pleasure Trap Look these up on amazon.com I am working on a wicked sugar addition


Celt Knitter said:


> There are plenty of free health related apps on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=health+apps&tag=googhydr-20&index=mobile-apps&hvadid=13041479395&hvpos=1t3&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=20828707881535190778&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_2k79r9ecfy_e
> If you can, watch http://www.fatsickandnearlydead.com/. The documentary is free to watch in the US(you can watch it on your computer) and it is also on Netflix. It's a radical solution, but it does work. My brother is a registered diabetic, and he decided to try the raw food and juicing way, against medical advice. He kept a spreadsheet of what he was doing and his medical team are so astonished at the results that they are looking to see how they can use it in their practice. It's not for everyone. I tried it for awhile myself, and I did feel lots better, and lost a lot of weight, but my husband will only eat what he wants to eat, so it is very difficult to cook for someone else, and follow any diet. It's either my cooking or fast food.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

We could all use a support group. I have been trying to lose weight for years, and whenever I've been successful, within a year or two I've gained it all back. Right now I am trying to eat mostly fruits and vegetables, especially those growing in my own garden. I'm trying to use as little salt and sugar as possible but still make delicious meals for my family. Also to not be obsessed about the number on the scale, but how well I feel when I eat right and exercise. It's all about making good choices every day, and not giving up if we occasionally eat something we shouldn't. So far I've only lost a few pounds, but my knees will thank me if I can lose quite a bit more!


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you realize that in less than one day we have 9 pages of posts related to weight loss!!! Let's go girls. I had an egg, snall bagel and coffee for breakfast. Nor I'm off for a greek yougurt- non fat for lunch. Tonight is fish, veggies and salad. Unfortunately I blew off my walk last night but I'm hoping to take one today. Let's see?


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

eileenk said:


> oh and add potato chips....I crave them all the time...


What is it with the chips?!!! I have been ADDICTED to Lay's Wavy potato chips ever since my surgery last summer. I am going to go cold turkey and NOT bring them into the house!
But I may be very mean for a few days.......


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Great idea! I'm in. Don't get any support, in fact, active sabatoge from DH.


This is one of my problems. He does some of the shopping and brings home items neither he nor I should eat. Then he tells me I'm not eating enough to stay alive. He's just not helpful.

Steve was diagnosed with diabetes about a year or so ago. I've been a diabetic since about 1984. He had an incident where his suddenly got very bad and is now on two types of insulin. Fortunately, I'm not on there yet. I had gastric bypass, and have since lost over 100 lbs, but have gained about 10 to 15 back. Damn! Now, I still need to lose about 50 to 60 lbs.

My trouble is not eating a balanced diet. I tend to snack a lot (not good stuff), and then won't eat a balanced meal for breakfast or lunch. Dinner isn't so bad. Now I've got pica (eating ice) again, so think something is off again with my vitamin intake. Last time it was low iron.

This would be a good topic and very helpful. Thanks for bringing it up. Just reading so far, I'm more encouraged to try to do better.

Sharon


----------



## Kansas (Nov 8, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> eileenk said:
> 
> 
> > oh and add potato chips....I crave them all the time...
> ...


Me too! I love Lay's wavy chips! Can't have them in the house.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Diana knits said:


> I am a working mom(grandmother)and I eat multi grain cheerios(1 cup) and 1/2 cup of milk on them. I also have a fruit and a cup of coffe each morning. You need to eat nuts or fruit inbetween meals. Healthy and fast. I am currently signed up to Weight Watchers online and it is not working for me. I feel like I am in this alone and it is depressing. I have custody of my special needs grandson. He requires a lot of my time and attention as children do. I also take care of my mom who has heart and lung disease. I do not have time to excercise and my job has me sitting all day. I do not know what to do? To top it off I am trying to quit smoking. Any suggestions will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With berries being in season it's a great time to make protein smoothies. Herbalife has a powder that is free on Weight Watchers if you use one scoop. I use berries, a banana, protein powder ice cubes and blend it up in the blender. No points for the whole thing. with this I eat one Orowheat thin bread with one Laughing Cow cheese spread, I'm into the blue cheese one right now. Three points total for the whole breakfast.

Morning snack frozen sliced bananas, berries and 1/4 c low fat whipping cream, 1 point. Also on Weight Watcher I save my 49 extra points until after my weigh in and then I eat a treat i.e. hamburger and french fries. McDonald's has the lowest points for their food and they have work hard to get some healthier choices. I know, I know, McDonald's fast food etc. It won't kill you once and awhile and I'm losing weight. Besides for me if I constantly dieting a get angry, depressed and I O.D. on potato chips so my 49 extra points keep me on track and again I'm losing weight.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> This is an excellent idea.... I'm in for sure. I have a recipe book called 300 under 300 from Hungry Girl. The breakfast recipes are great...all done in a mug and under 300 calories.. For instance - Denver Omlet in a Mug - 1/4 cup chopped green pepper; 2 T chopped onion; 1/2 cup egg substute; 1 ounce 97% fat free ham chopped; and 2 T shredded fat free cheese. Spray mug with nonstick spray, add veggies and microwave 1 to 2 min. Blot any moisture from veggies and add egg substitute, mix well, and microwave for 1 min. Add ham and cheese..stir.. microwave for another minute. Let cool and enjoy. Don't forget to soak mug after eating as egg can really stick. Fast and yummy.... the book is fantastic! I use it all the time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I had the chip addition starting in 7th grade. I noticed that crunchy foods were my comfort in times of stress. You are right don't bring them in the house. It takes too much energy trying to resist something. Last night I finally kindly asked my husband to eat his dessert in the other room. I couldn't take it anymore and was ready to bite his head off if I heard him smack his lips one more time.


camplaffalot said:


> eileenk said:
> 
> 
> > oh and add potato chips....I crave them all the time...
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Before I dive in and read all the comments, I just wanted to say thank you--this is indeed a very much needed topic and I would gladly be a participant. There are so many "land mines" out there to trip us up and destroy the best laid plans for--no not losing weight but g e t t i n g r i d o f w e i g h t.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Portion control is my main problem as well. What I eat is pretty healthy; I just eat too much of it.
> Jan


Try smaller plates, they don't look so empty.
In between meals eat Rice cakes. Takes a while to chew them -keeps you busy in other words - and are filling.

LIGHT GELATIN DESSERT (Like Jello) perhaps as a late snack. 15 Cal. per half a cup and tasty and if you want to eat the whole thing, not too bad either = 75 Cal.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of reporting our weight how about reporting in what we ate so far that day or what excercise we did. It would be nice if we have a ongoing site on this.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Linday said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an old co- worker the other day... She and I talked a few mins... And then she blurted out "how did you lose the weight?... You look so much slimmer!"
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Linday said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an old co- worker the other day... She and I talked a few mins... And then she blurted out "how did you lose the weight?... You look so much slimmer!"
> ...


i drink tons of water thru out the day...i have sjogrens, so staying hydrated is a must....but i'd be lying if i said there are not times when you want that specialty coffee, sprite, or lemonade.....all i was pointing out is that a kid size with ice will appease that craving with fewer calories than the adult size

:thumbup:


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Beastitcher, hi and to all;
I would like to see you all read Dr. Caldwell B. Esselstyns book, Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease. Only 26 pages to read and lots of recipes but have had better luck adjusting my oldies. Not just for heart disease but diabetes and cancer. Please, please read, you might not be ready for it now maybe, later. Good info to have.


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

That should have read 126 pages, sorry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been called "husky" by a neighbor! What a lovely old-fashioned word. I have made it down to size 14 (no idea what I weight, just between 150 and 160) and would really like to get down to where a size 12 is loose. I hate tight clothes! It makes me very irritated. I do eat small portions. Drink only water. Have not drank soda since 1994. No tea, coffee, oj, or anything like that. Just water. I run, walk, ride my bike, work in the yarn and a lot of exercise! I seem to be stuck. I also would take help. DH is finally addressing his weight issue (Thank the Goddess) but it will be slow. He is an operations consultant for DQ and is around all that "fat food".


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Count me in also. Need to lose 20-25 lbs. I personally think Bethany Frankel's book 'Naturally Thin' is the smartest way to lose weight, although not the easiest. She encourages people to eat the way naturally thin people eat. You know, a bite or two of a candy bar (chew slowly to enjoy) and then STOP. Portion control is also huge with her but in addition, trying not to think of food as the enemy, it's food not ammo.
I listened to her book-on-CD (got from library) and it's the smartest thing I've heard in years. No 'diet', just healthy eating with good portion control and thinking about every single thing before you eat it. Like I said, not the easiest but I think she's on to something.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

reader said:


> I have been reading your weight support bit with great interest. I was at one time, a lifetime member of a weight loss group, it didn't last because I thought there is now way i can eat dessert and still lose weight, I just wanted more of it. Finally gave up desserts altogether and decided to love myself the way I was. Granted that was about 160 lbs. I stayed there watching what I ate to some degree. Unfortunately ended up with a vascular problem and lots of pain when I walked. Finally watched a CNN program called the last heart attack and bought a book they recommended. That was Sept 2011, have lost 30 lbs., breath better, and the loss of pain is amazing. My sone has changed his eating habits too and said it is amazing how much better you feel when you watch what you put in your mouth. I eat til my hearts content. Sorry about length. Pm for info.


What's the name of the book?


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. This all sounds great. I too have gained 80 pounds and can't seem to budge the scale. And I know why! I'm great all day - vegies, fruit, protein, limiting carbs a little. Sounds great. Until 6:00 p.m. rolls around and then begins the all night grazing - moooooooooo. Last night I really tried hard. But woke up around 11:00 p.m. and made a some saltines and peanut butter - i love peanut butter. Have to stop the midnight raid! Also need to start walking. I have a pedometer, and a Gold's Gym step to use in the house. Hoping to start a 10,000 step per day regimine. Want to join me?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> 
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> 
> ...


Quick cooking oats are a good breacfast. Microwave the water, pour over the oats (with a little salt) and leve it sit while fixind tour coffee or tea, stir it up with a tiny bit of margerine and honey. Add milk if you want it. If I'm in a hurry I make it extra runny and drink it while driving. Of course you have to chew some of the oats.
Patty


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

grandmann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> ...


These sound like a great idea... I would be interested if you are willing to share the oatmeal pancake recipe? Thanks..


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Every now and then I break down and have to have some sinful meal at MacDonald's. I ask for the kid-sized drink, tell 'em I'll pay whatever the meal costs with a regular drink and I get the strangest looks. Anything bigger than the kid's cup looks like a bathtub sized drink to me...


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

You are absolutely right!!! The China Study also great read about the truth about food. Changed my life have never gone back to my old way of eating. Basics: don't eat processed foods (that includes olive oil) you really truly can bake and cook without any added oil. That right there cuts out millions of calories. You get plenty of good oils from a small amount of seeds and nuts. 1/4 cup a day for women, 1/2 cup a day for men. It is sooo exciting when you explore how much healthy stuff is out there, especially when you retrain your taste buds to taste real food. No added salt, sugar, or oil. In our group we call it SOS. The hardest part is learning how to order off a menu, but it can be done.


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

This topic is fantastic. Every post I read I say to myself,,, oh that's me!! Every one of these statements pertain to me and I have read them here. 

I need to lose 50 pounds.
I eat very healthy,, I just eat too much of it.
I have been on WW but just can't afford it and am going to have to quit. 

Nothing is working for me because I can't, or haven't been able to exercise. I gained 35 pounds while recouperating from my car accident on Oct 1st. I was screwed into a Halo for almost 3 months and was non weight bearing due to a broken leg. Being in hospital for almost 3 months doing nothing but eating really did a job on my weight. Now I just can't seem to get a handle on it. I know all the right things to do, I just can't get motivated. I just had another surgery and am still walking with a cane. I have a lot of knee pain and can't walk too far at one time. I live alone and get depressed just wanting all of this to be done. Before the accideent I worked 55-65 hours a week. Now I do absolutely nothing. Even going shopping has its limitations as my knee gets very tired and unstable if I am on it a long time. Now all of us ladies knows what happens when we get depressed.... WE EAT! I never have cookies or cake or snacks in the house. NO, I go for the big stuff, like Lasagna, mashed potatoes, and real food! But, since I live alone I eat whatever I want and eat till I can't eat anymore. God forbid anything goes to waste. I love to cook and have never learned to cook for one let alone two. 

I know all about diets, I have made menu plans for friends and husband. I know all about nutrition and healthy eating. I can set up programs for everyone including myself. I just have a problem sticking to it. I love veggies and poultry and all the good stuff we are suppose to do well and lose weight on. Nothing seems to work for me. 

If anyone would like to offer me any advice or chat about any of this I would love to hear from you. Also,, LOL if you need any pointers or have any questions about menus etc, I'd be glad to share. 

Marion


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

craftylady4ever said:


> OK, I am hearing all of you and all the tools online and at meetings. Now what do we do to take it off. Is there not one answer?


Unfortunatly, no. As each of us is different we must each find our own path to travel. Whatever path you chose we intend to encourage each other to complete our journey to better health. Edith M


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I did Jenny Craig, lost most of the weight I needed to, then stopped bc of expense. Gained it all back. Grrr. Doctor told me triglycerides are up and been told "border line" diabetic. Cholesterol was still up even when I lost all my weight. Dad has family related High triglycerides and Mom has all the diabetes on her side, or so I thought. Dad was just diagnosed with diabetes. Gotta get the weight off. DH is supportive, but his idea and my idea of diet and exercise are complete opposites. It's too easy for him, he loves exercise, and eats only when he feels like it. You know my opposite.


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

I think having knitting and weight loss support go hand in hand. Knitting is a sedentary hobby and often leads to snacking. 

I gained so much weight from sitting all day that I am unrecognizable.
Becoming deathly ill didn't help because the obesity contributed to the difficulties of recovery. Doctors were hesitant to treat me due to the enormous weight and the extra pressures on my heart etc. I could write an epic trilogy on this subject and my fight for my life.

After a LONG struggle I am in remission but still have a lot of weight to lose. 
Yes! I was that obese!! 

The best advise I have ever received is from a fellow patient who had lost 244 lbs!!! She still had 50 to go! She did NOT change what she ate. What she DID change was the AMOUNT. She would eat only at the beginning 12 ounces of food every 4 hours. (she ate much more than that all day long) she did this for 3 months and lost 43 lbs. She then went down to 10 ounces every 4 hours and walked around her house because she was too ashamed to go for a walk outside. She used a kitchen timer to do sets of 3 minutes, then 5, then 8 then 10. She used her stairs to excersize by walking up and down at least 2-4 times a day. She now eats 8 ounces every 4 hours and is more conscious of WHAT she eats because she is in such a great frame of mind and now is able to go for walks. She does squats every time she can. She also has a new lease on life because she took the time to change her life. She has been on this "diet" for 2 + years. I saw the pictures of before and in between and you wouldn't believe it was the same woman. Her goal isn't to be "skinny" but to stay healthier.

When I finally arrived home, I bought a new kitchen weight, found a plate size that fit my new life style and I've starting weighing all my food. It's a pain in the you-know-what but I've already lost 37 lbs!!!! I haven't changed what I eat. I just eat a small amount. I also eat organically grown foods due to my illness. I have to be vigilant about chemicals. I also use a timer to remind me to get up and put my knitting aside and do other things. 

I'm still very weak and have just begun to be able to knit( wearing a face mask) but my goal is a new lease on life! I want to become healthy again and THIS time I'm taking care of my body. I don't know how much time I have left but you can bet your bippy I'm going to be more aware of what a wonderful gift life is!!

So every time you put that snack or comfort food in your mouth make sure you've weighed it first!! I even take my weight with me and plastic container to restaurants. It was commented on by a guest at a local eatery that she thought my weighing my food was stupid. I told that woman that so was that great big plate of obesity she was shoving in her face! Guess I won that round!
Before I became ill I weighed 404 lbs. I am 5 feet 2. I lost 107 lbs during my illness but still have a bit to lose . I take it one day at a time.

So, KNIT, weigh your food, walk around a bit more than you do, take care of your precious body: it truly is your temple and don't forget you are a precious and wonderful person!


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

This is a great idea. Count me in. I have recently begun adding uncooked oatmeal to my morning bowl of cereal. Lots of fiber, doesn't alter the taste of the cereal, and is filling. My worst time for the nibbles is afternoon. Clearly, I need to knit more and eat less!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

No exercise yet today... But I have pulled up two area rugs... Power washed them... Vacuuming and mopping next... Then I am going to knit while biking on my stationary bike... Can't do lace on it yet, but can finish up some other things I have been neglecting

Small steps and one goal at a time


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

It's way to hot here to go for a walk or anything. 106 outside right now.I'm overweight, with blood pressure problems and a long history of heart attacks in my family, I know better than to just jump into anything. So I bought an elliptical so I can workout indoors at my own pace. Will have to start out at just a few minutes at a time and work my way up. I also got one of those really big balls, those things are fun. I have Sweatin to the Oldies, love that music and I dance to the satellite radio stations. That's a great tip, make a workout fun. Dance silly, and laugh a lot.

I heard a great quote but can't remember who said it,"You have to eat to live, not live to eat." Good advice, hard to follow at first, just takes time to get used to it.

Good Luck to everyone and Hugs to all!!


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Meant to ask, Does anyone do Yoga or Pilates? Great for stress.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i think it would be fantastic. i have been overweight most of my life and appreciate how hard it is to lose. i usually lose 5 or 6 lbs. and come to a stand still, get discouraged and tell myself that i might as well go ahead and have a BOWL of ice cream because i'm not losing weight anyway.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you, I signed up for Sparks.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Emcusin said:


> I love Using www.MyFitnessPal.com It's so easy to use. I have lost a few pounds watching what I'm eating and tracking my exercise. For me to lose weight I have to do both.
> 
> I've been rotating breakfasts of:
> 3/4 c plain yogurt, 1 T honey, blueberries, 1/4 c granola or
> ...


Thank you for the site, it's great!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

haugmoen said:


> I think having knitting and weight loss support go hand in hand. Knitting is a sedentary hobby and often leads to snacking.
> 
> I gained so much weight from sitting all day that I am unrecognizable.
> Becoming deathly ill didn't help because the obesity contributed to the difficulties of recovery. Doctors were hesitant to treat me due to the enormous weight and the extra pressures on my heart etc. I could write an epic trilogy on this subject and my fight for my life. Thank you. That is the kind of encouragement we need. Edith M
> ...


----------



## Grandma Edie (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to hear support stories from others. Did Weight watchers 10 year ago kept the weight for 5 years then put all 40 pounds PLUS back on, working on getting it off again, have lost 25 using the WW points, not going to meetings, when we had biggest loser weigh in at work lost 10 pounds in 8 weeks, because I was accountable to someone every week, very hard on my own.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a good quote......"If I don't take care of myself physically where's the rest of me going to live?"


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> This is a great topic at least for me...I need to loose about 45 lbs, sure would help my hips and knee problems  I have lost 5 lbs in the past 2 weeks which helps of course. But I am unable to do much physical exercise at this time due to a hip and leg injury. I grill most of our foods and we are enjoying lots of salads. I am one of those that just doesn't like to make breakfast, something about eggs cooking first thing in the morning is not appealing. :lol: With my food allergies I am not able to have cereals (major milk allergy) I have had dry cereal but only those of the granola type and they are loaded with sugars. I have a bicycle and was riding until I had this recent fall, use a WII and have the Zumba dance and other exercise disc for that. I hope as the leg and hip heal I will be able to "burn" more calories. At one time I weighed over 325 lbs.. lost down to 125 in less than a year kept it off till I became pregnant with my son (at age 38) developed a blood disease and was able to maintain 145 for many years. I had a total knee replacement 3 yrs ago and that is when I started putting on weight again. At age 63 (in August) it is hard for these old bones to endure much physical stress. I love to go on hikes, but with the heat we are having this summer just isn't working out for that. Plus have to be closer to home as I am full time care giver for my Mom (84). I keep telling myself these are excuses not reasons and though I am eating properly (except the breakfast part) no or healthy snacks and no fried foods and so forth, the weight isn't melting away as quickly at I would like!
> Maybe with this topic running every day it would be encouragement for those of us who are not able to do the WW or Tops or go to a gym class. I would love to be able to talk about weight loss achievements with others.


I put a lot of Cheerios in a Ziploc bag, add a handful of raw almonds, and a bit of dried fruit (usually, dried cranberries, but sometime raisins or apricots; the least amount of added sugar possible.) I eat it dry like trail-mix for a snack or breakfast. It's great for the car or outside. This gives me grain, fruit, & protein. I also sometimes have it with milk because I am not lactose intolerant.


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've heard,,,,, 

Eat breakfast like a King
lunch like a queen
and dinner like a pauper. 



Just call me QUEEN FOR A DAY!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> Sadly, I am afraid I would cheat and not report my actual weight loss. I am very good at lying to myself!


Me too and now that Im 65 + does it really matter??? I have a bad hip so a lot of walking is out of the question and I already eat small portions ...nope not for me...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Count me in. Due to bad knees it limits my exercise. I think encouraging each other may be just the trick.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've just lost 14pounds but only because I have pancreatitis and have to be on a very low fat diet. It is soooooo boring but I will be really ill if I don't stick to it. Amazing how the fear of illness motivates me. I always ate too much chocolate!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I do eat small portions. Drink only water. Have not drank soda since 1994. No tea, coffee, oj, or anything like that. Just water. I run, walk, ride my bike, work in the yarn and a lot of exercise!


I'm sure it's a typo but I love it: "work in the yarn"!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

So far today I skipped breakfast, just a cup of coffee with sugar and coffee mate,not a good idea and will cahnge that tomorrow. For lunch I had 1 cup of home made pasta fagiole with 1 slice of Texas Toast. Two hours later I was hungry and dizzy so I had 3 rice cakes with a smear of Jiff and a glass of water with a splash of Cran/grape juice. For exercise I am doing 3 loads of laundry. Supper will be a broiled hamburger with 3/4 cup of mixed steamed veggies and a cup of coffee, creamer and sugar. My usual evening snack is 2 graham crackers with Cran/grape/water.

Will try to do better tomorrow. Edith M


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

How are we going to do this? Do we just keep getting notices of this topic by email or is there another way that is less irritating when you already have a full email box and have a hard time keeping up? 

Sharon


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I use myfitnesspal.com
It helps me keep track of calories and gives me a basic plan according to my age and weight and how much I want to lose.
I try to eat no more than 1500 calories a day and exercise at least 45 minutes a day. Today I just finished a 65 minute walk around the neighborhood, I burned 297 calories. This site is totally free to use and it so easy. My daughter has lost 16 pds. so far. 
I hope this site will be a help to many


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

one thing we all do is eat off large plates and feel they need to fill it full of food so try using a small dinner plate and no seconds. don't keep foods you like to nibble on in the house. i have lost 100 pounds several year ago now but the biggest issue is keeping it off. keep busy to keep your mind off of food. get rid of soda pop, and other sweet beverages good ole de cafe green tea is very helpful in weight loss i make mine by the pitcher full and keep it in refrig all the time so when i need or feel hungry i drink that instead does seem to help. caffiene seem to up my appetite . walking or swimming helps a lot also. or just get out of the kitchen and think and do other things to take our minds off food it is hard to do 
just will power stop thinkg food think i can do this knit more get out doors more but stay out of the kitchen it is so tempting a place. yes use smaller plates and no seconds and moms dont have to clean up what other dont eat either, freeze it for later use . i know i used to do that.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got the app on my cell phone and computer. I like the site. Just have to be determined to use it all the time. Yup, it's easy. It's all about discipline.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I've just lost 14pounds but only because I have pancreatitis and have to be on a very low fat diet. It is soooooo boring but I will be really ill if I don't stick to it. Amazing how the fear of illness motivates me. I always ate too much chocolate!!


So sorry to hear about your pancreatitis my daughter has that and I know how painful it can be. Sometimes she becomes totally vegan and then starts adding back food. She has had it pretty much under control for about two years now, hopefully that will continue. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I lost 20 pounds when I lost my son to cancer, and kept it off and lost 5 more when my husband was in the hospital for major heart surgery (I would not recommend these reasons for losing weight) but I decided I would keep it off.

I have cut back on all colas - don't drink them any more. drink 2 cups of black coffee a day instead of 3 or 4 with cream and sugar. Drink LOTS of water.

Stopped using jam on toast -- or bagels, reduced the margarine or butter on my toast. I cut back on mashed potatoes with gravy -- one tsp gravy and very little butter with the potatoes. We are eating better as my husband is a cardiac surgery survivor and has atrial fib so he has to watch what he eats too.

I also started swimming 3 mornings a week with a group from my condo. I do more than stretching etc. I try to jump l000 times during the 3/4 hour that we are in the pool= good for cardiac function and helps keep off the weight. I injured my shoulder from a bad fall and that was the reason I started with the pool exercises. I back stroke at least l0 laps each time I am in the pool. My shoulder is improving each month. My weight is staying off, actually, I have lost another 5 pounds.

We still go to Tim Hortons for coffee and a donut and I allow myself cream and sugar with my coffee then-- I am not good with real diets, but cutting down and letting myself have a treat now and then works better for me. I would still like to lose another 20 - 30 pounds but am so much happier with the weight that I have now, in comparison to 3 years ago, that I am not worrying about it too much. 

I went to ww a few years ago - lost a lot but within a year it was back on .

I will stay with this group too! Helps keep us honest with ourselves. 

Shirley


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Edith, I'm not addressing the issue of low carb diets, but if you do eat a meal high in carbohydrates (like pasta and toast) you will experience a crash a few hours later. I would suggest more protein.
Jan


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

haugmoen said:


> I think having knitting and weight loss support go hand in hand. Knitting is a sedentary hobby and often leads to snacking.
> 
> I gained so much weight from sitting all day that I am unrecognizable.
> Becoming deathly ill didn't help because the obesity contributed to the difficulties of recovery. Doctors were hesitant to treat me due to the enormous weight and the extra pressures on my heart etc. I could write an epic trilogy on this subject and my fight for my life.
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU!! HANG IN THERE! Every day is a gift from God. Too many times, too many of us take it for granted and expect it to be there tomorrow. I have been guilty of that. Recently I was diagnosed by 2 doctors ( wasn't happy with the 1st one) with Fibromyalgia. Both doctors told me to exercise in spite of my chronic pain. Didn't like that. However, your testimony just gave me the kick in the pants I needed to see it as a blessing to still be able to walk and do other things that the pain was preventing me from doing. I heard a person say one time, If you feel pain, be glad. It means you are still alive. Thanks for the encouragement through your testimony, and never give up!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Smaller plates, ladies. Use your salad plates or luncheon (sandwich) plates rather than the dinner plates in your set. In your mind's eye you have a full plate. The mind doesn't register 11" or 8" plates, but you end up with smaller portions.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanx Mary Sandra

It is so nice to have some support. I go for an MRI scan tomorrow to see just what is happening. Not knowing is the worst part.

I had a holiday booked to Canada and lost it all because I was taken into hospital. 

Ann


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> 
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> 
> ...


Hard boil some eggs once a week, take an egg, a piece of low fat string cheese and some crackers in the morning, and a piece of fruit. You can even eat while you drive, not that that is a recommendation.

Or a container of low-fat, low sugar Greek yogurt, a couple of graham crackers and a piece of fruit.

Stay away from the vending machines at work, instead bring an ounce of almonds or a protien bar for mid-morning snack.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Count me in! I am losing weight and feel wonderful. I made a decision to eat everything...just not all at the same time and watching how much!

For me, I discovered that "being on a diet" made me want to eat it all. I don't do well being restricted. This has given me permission to eat and eat to live NOT live to eat.

Momma Osa


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Think on this . . . when a farmer wants to fatten his livestock for market, he doesn't feed them butter, eggs, red meat, veggies, etc., he feeds them grain. If you want to pack the pounds on, eat plenty of the "white" things - bread, pasta, potatoes and rice. 

I need to lose 45 pounds. I'm in!!!


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Substitute a fruit or veggie for the toast.


----------



## majalamb (Jun 9, 2012)

Luvstakwilt said:


> After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?


Hi I know what you are going through, I have lost 15kg in a year ( well more like 7 months and then nothing) I am now focusing again. I have a FB group : http://tinyurl.com/WeightLossBuddies
But also an old friend of mine showed me this product: http://milagro.EatLessFeelFull.com I have been on it for 7 days not changed anything else in my daily routine and have lost 1kg ( with all the other programmes before it was never more than 200grams a week) so I am delighted. Especially because I have another 20kg to go.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

craftylady49 said:


> My food journal has become one of my best buddies. It really helps a lot when you write down what you eat and get a good look at what you're doing. After 3 months, I'm 30lbs down and "only" 60 or 70 more to go. I also joined my local YMCA which has classes for folks with arthritis and they use the pool for that. Low impact, more resistance than air and lots of fun, too. I also use what I call "zero food" such as very low fat popcorn and big salads of lettuces with my own fat free flavored vinegar salad dressings. Very, very filling which fools me into believing I've had a lot to eat. Cheese is now a big treat a couple of times a month though at first it was a tough "cold turkey" slog. And weigh yourself once a week, naked, after urinating and before that first wonderful cup of tea or coffee in the morning. 16 ounces of water weighs 1 pound (US Measure). Of course, don't give up drinking water, just don't weigh yourself when you've just had some. Still hungry at dinner? Eat some more vegies. Watch out for eating too much fruit as this will mean you're eating more sugars than you might want to. Stick with the recommended number of servings per day when it comes to fruit. And, no, if you eat it over the sink it still counts! I've even have managed to drink tea without sugar which I thought would be more than impossible. We're all a little different when it comes to the "right" way to eat. For example, breads and starches are mostly a no-no for me unless I have them early in the day. My popcorn goes really well with watching my soap operas! I also find I need to eat most of whatever fats I'm going to have at breakfast so my body has time to burn up those calories. Thanks for all your posts. They're really helpful and supportive. :thumbup:


Would you be willing to share your fat free vinegar dressing?


----------



## maman141 (Apr 4, 2012)

One of the most valuable pieces of advice I've ever been given concerning weight loss is that there is no such thing as a diet. It's a life-style! Whatever you do to lose the weight HAS to be a regimen you can follow for the rest of your life. Do not give up the foods you like, within reason, but control the amount you eat. I love chocolate but eat it only on rare occasions because I know it's a trigger for me. 
I use the SparkPeople nutrition and fitness journals to keep track of my food and exercise. It does help to be able to see how many calories I have left when a particular treat is tempting me.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

scrambled eggs which i love are good for you not every day great dinner meal they give the body the protein it needs and craves, i add some spices to mine sweet pepper flakes and a bit of feta cheese , have even added poppy seeds,a bit of salt and pepper get creative no milk to them tho add a bit of water so they mix up a bit easier ,use extra virgin olive oil to cook them in not a lot tho eat slowly also. also thought of adding flax seeds a few to them.. i mainly eat one lean cuisene sandwich daily and fruit in season. i do not keep snack items other than fruit in the house . i can do this as i live alone with 2 cats. if its there snacks i would eat them. keeping busy away from the kitchen helps also. i know very hard to do with a family to feed but if one member is over weight maybe others are also and time to teach or show children to eat less also while you loose weight .


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I am also very interested in this - been a problem for me, for many years - I think it is because of the "see food" diet...I see it, I eat it...lol. I recently went overseas and the photos are very embarrassing. I am currently going to WW...but I put on a lot of weight whilst away. I need to lose about 30 kilos, or around 70 pounds...is it all this sitting and knitting, causing the problem? I bet there will be a lot of people interested in this site.....good luck everyone....


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

Eating breakfast is one of the easiest things to start you on your weight loss! If you do not currently eat breakfast, you must begin doing so.

The goal is : 20 grams of protein within 30 minutes of arising. This is balanced with an equal amount of carb. Two poached eggs on a slice of whole wheat toast fills the bill nicely! So does a protein shake with some fruit.

A container of chobani fruit yogurt is also good, 14 grams protein and about 20 carb. for 160 calories.

It is the protein that provides satiety and keeps your blood sugar from dropping too quickly. It's that rapid drop in blood sugar that sends us back on the food hunt.

Planning ahead is the key, I tell my clients "Failing to plan is planning to fail". You must keep appropriate foods available and ready to prevent eating whatever you can lay your hands on at the moment.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Smartpeople.com is a website for weight control that my doctor recommended. It's much like weight watchers and free. It has the group support forums as well.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

...eating the size I wanted to wear...now that's a great way of thinking. Never thought of that idea. The one thing I keep telling myself is I didn't put this weigh on over night and I shouldn't expect to loose over night. Sign me up for support.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not in need of support, but think your idea of mutual support's a good one.

My appetite's directly-related to how much exercise I do and the fat disappears like magic e.g. a kilogram/approx. 2 lbs in three days if I take a cycle-touring trip. If I sit around, I start to want greasy sweet things. Somehow the fat on me converts to energy when I get moving, and what I eat takes care of itself.

GETTING FAT ONTO ONESELF IS A GOOD THING!!! 

BUT our lives have changed and we can no-longer rely on nature throwing lean times at us when we need to live off our fat, and the thinner people died.

We have very high-calorie foods to choose these days too, and along with the lack of exercise, the natural mechanism to gain life-saving fat has less of an off-button built in, and now we gain life-threatening amounts of this energy-storing fuel-reserve, and it hurts to move and things are at problem-level.

Have you noticed those studies where identical twins separated at birth find each other and their weight's about the same, even though they had different upbringing? I think given unrestricted access to food, we have our own levels programmed in.

I think both the getting fattening urges when times are easy and the body taking it off when you get moving are nature's way. The beauty of it is that I don't even have to think or deprive myself when on the move and the fat still evaporates, so to speak.

I got a lot of crocheting done in the long spells off the bike such as in camp and on the bus-stretches. As you'ld appreciate, the yarn was bulky but not heavy; so we can still indulge our crafts.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I am a chocoholic and find it very difficult to eat chocolate in moderation - for me, it is all or nothing...any solutions for this problem?


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Beastitcher; the book is Dr Caldwell Esselstyn 's Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease. Also there is The China Study which another lady has mentioned. It is too much for some readers and I recommend to start with the other one, then if your keen go on to the China Study. Also try www.heartattachproof.com


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

yeh; eat the lot so you won't be tempted because it's gone : )
Seriously, though, don't buy it. You might find that melting some in hot milk will kill your urge to have the rest. I feel slightly sickly after this drink


bettyirene said:


> I am a chocoholic and find it very difficult to eat chocolate in moderation - for me, it is all or nothing...any solutions for this problem?


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

How about 100 cal diet fudgsicles! I have used those while following various weight loss plans and they satisfy my chocolate cravings.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I did Jenny Craig, lost most of the weight I needed to, then stopped bc of expense. Gained it all back. Grrr. Doctor told me triglycerides are up and been told "border line" diabetic. Cholesterol was still up even when I lost all my weight. Dad has family related High triglycerides and Mom has all the diabetes on her side, or so I thought. Dad was just diagnosed with diabetes. Gotta get the weight off. DH is supportive, but his idea and my idea of diet and exercise are complete opposites. It's too easy for him, he loves exercise, and eats only when he feels like it. You know my opposite.


Sorry you gained it all back but, my opinion, Jerry Craig is a baby sitting service and doesn't teach or help you change your eating habits. Changing habits is a tough one especially when you are 60+. I had no problem at 40--got down to size 8 (lost 40#'s) thru ww's but they changed their program to "points" system which I really don't like because it doesn't reflect everyday life. I don't eat out much and I like to cook so the old system worked for me.

I say our slogan should be "Get rid of extra pounds", not lose extra pounds because we always find them later.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I did Jenny Craig, lost most of the weight I needed to, then stopped bc of expense. Gained it all back. Grrr. Doctor told me triglycerides are up and been told "border line" diabetic. Cholesterol was still up even when I lost all my weight. Dad has family related High triglycerides and Mom has all the diabetes on her side, or so I thought. Dad was just diagnosed with diabetes. Gotta get the weight off. DH is supportive, but his idea and my idea of diet and exercise are complete opposites. It's too easy for him, he loves exercise, and eats only when he feels like it. You know my opposite.


You are lucky your doctor used pre diabetic when discussing your health. My husband was told he was high blood sugar and didn't read into that that he was pre diabetic. Once a diabetic always a diabetic even if it is under control. We were told that at his diabetes classes at the hospital. I wish more doctors used pre diabetic when talking about high blood sugar because I know that would have gotten my dh attention. Please listen to your doctors everyone. Also, watch those triglycerides. I have to avoid carbs and sugars trying to get mine in control.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm the one that mentioned The China Study and you are right about it could be a bit much to read at first. The Joel Fuhrman books and Dr. Mcdougall books and videos are good sound information. Dr. Mcdougall lives right here in my neighborhood. He had a stroke at the age of 19 which started him down the path of searching for a healthier diet. It is a learning process, but when you start seeing results it snowballs. Even if you mess up, just pick up and get back on track.


reader said:


> Hi Beastitcher; the book is Dr Caldwell Esselstyn 's Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease. Also there is The China Study which another lady has mentioned. It is too much for some readers and I recommend to start with the other one, then if your keen go on to the China Study. Also try www.heartattachproof.com


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep up the good work. Many people plateau and in a few weeks the weight loss finally shows up. If it doesn't cut back a little and exercise a bit more. You will get over this hump. Chin up and you will be very happy with the outcome.



chamre2003 said:


> I went on a low carb diet back in 2004 lost 100 lbs, when i put carbs back in like the plan said I put 50 lbs back on. Jan 2 of this year I decided it was time to take off that 50 lbs so I started another diet but this time it's eating healthier lots of whole grains fresh fruits and veggies no second helpings, walking and swimming for exercise I have lost right at 30 lbs but now I'm stuck. Husband says "you look good, you don't need to lose anymore" but Doctor says "that extra weight needs to go". I don't know how to start losing again. I know if we all try together we can do it. I am going to bookmark this thread so I can check back everyday to see if I can help someone or be helped. Thanks ya'll


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm first. A protein shake for breakfast. A few whole wheat crackers with a little cheddar cheese, yogurt with blueberries and a tsp of honey for lunch. Supper (this is the South) Beef roast, mashed potatoes, broccoli. I am not stating quantities, I am really watching my portions. Supper was served on a dessert plate. It DOES make a difference. I am satisfied, not stuffed. Next,


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Grace95;
Nice to hear of someone who finds this a good way of living. I just started in Sept last year and I feel wonderful. Have been in constant pain for years now I am pain free most of the time. I wish I knew about this years ago, but better late than never. I will be 77 next month, except will tell everyone I am truely 39 again.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

reader said:


> Hi Beastitcher; the book is Dr Caldwell Esselstyn 's Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease. Also there is The China Study which another lady has mentioned. It is too much for some readers and I recommend to start with the other one, then if your keen go on to the China Study. Also try www.heartattachproof.com


Thank you so much, Reader. I'll be checking these books out.

Sharon


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

My husband loves his ice cream so we bought something called a yonana. You freeze fruit and put it through this machine and it comes out like sorbet. If you use a banana it is smoother like sherbet. Lots of great flavors to choose from.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would be happy to lose 40 pounds, but would dearly love to lose 50. I have been very slim, until I started taking meds for my bipolar. Now, it seems I see food and put on weight.. Yes, encouragement is an anecdote to many ills....bring it on...


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

What can one do about water weight???? The new pills I am on are causing a lot of retention and I have gained 20 lbs - yuk, 5"3" and now 170 lbs with no clothes except stretchy dresses to wear!! I know caffeine is a diuretic, but I can't take it. Any other ideas out there???? Please and thank you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have beans in the pasta fagiol and thought that would be enough protein. I think skipping breakfast was my mistake plus 1 small cup was not enough. Tomorrow I will have my oatmeal and milk when I get up. That usually holds me till lunch and I don't feel like I have to eat everything that doesn't move fast enough. Thanks for you advice. I think this is going to work, don't you. Edith M


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I am out on the road most of the time working. Fast food became a very bad habit. After my annual physical and being told I needed a sleep apnea study, I decided to cut out fast food, really pay attention to portions and calories. Put an app on my tablet and phone to help count those pesky calories. Bought a small crockpot I can use in my van and went shopping for food. Individual portions and shelf stable foods are being bought once a week with fresh fruits, veggies and milk when needed. Because I have an irregular schedule (on call most of the time), it takes a bit of forthought on meals. Today I decided that I would eat my meals backwards, dinner in the mornings (or when I get up) and breakfast before bed. Trying to get lots of fruits and veggies and drinking lots of water. Picked up a book at Big Lots for $5. Quick Fit by Richard R. Bradley. He has a 15 minute workout, 10 of walking and 5 of strength. Going to add that into my day. Sorry this is so long, I'll let you know how it goes. Really proud that it has been one week with no fast food and only one small restaurant meal. Maybe I will save some money, too! Good luck to everyone who is trying to be fit. We all need it.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the idea of a salad plate for dinner....should curb the portions we eat!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I am a chocoholic and find it very difficult to eat chocolate in moderation - for me, it is all or nothing...any solutions for this problem?


I am also. So what I do is, on rare occasions only, I buy my favorite chocolate bar-Hershey's Milk Chocolate- and when I get to the check out and have paid for it I open it, break off the first row and give the rest to the checker. I get my chocolate fix and she gets a treat for her next break. Try it and see if it works for you. Edith M


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Edith M said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> > I am a chocoholic and find it very difficult to eat chocolate in moderation - for me, it is all or nothing...any solutions for this problem?
> ...


What a great idea!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Novice Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I did Jenny Craig, lost most of the weight I needed to, then stopped bc of expense. Gained it all back. Grrr. Doctor told me triglycerides are up and been told "border line" diabetic. Cholesterol was still up even when I lost all my weight. Dad has family related High triglycerides and Mom has all the diabetes on her side, or so I thought. Dad was just diagnosed with diabetes. Gotta get the weight off. DH is supportive, but his idea and my idea of diet and exercise are complete opposites. It's too easy for him, he loves exercise, and eats only when he feels like it. You know my oppos
> ...


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> ...


\

Cant agree more. For the last ywo months I have been having oatmeal, 1 grated apple, little bit of honey and 3 tablespoons natural joghurt for breafast. DOES IT STICK. And I find it delicious. Never feel hungry for the rest of the day though I do have a small lunch and protein and veg of a night time. Don't know what actual weight I have lost but I do know some clothes are just slipping on. YAH.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

janette777 said:


> What can one do about water weight???? The new pills I am on are causing a lot of retention and I have gained 20 lbs - yuk, 5"3" and now 170 lbs with no clothes except stretchy dresses to wear!! I know caffeine is a diuretic, but I can't take it. Any other ideas out there???? Please and thank you.


Since it is medication causing water retention please be sure to consult with the doctor. I have the same problem and his answer was wear surgical suppot stockings, drink lots of water and put my feet up as much as possible. I'm 82 and have a twisted back so a lot of the exercises that would really help are out for me. Edith M


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

janette777 said:


> What can one do about water weight???? The new pills I am on are causing a lot of retention and I have gained 20 lbs - yuk, 5"3" and now 170 lbs with no clothes except stretchy dresses to wear!! I know caffeine is a diuretic, but I can't take it. Any other ideas out there???? Please and thank you.


Mushrooms and asparagus are also diaretics, also lemon in your water you also need to drink water or your body holds onto it.


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more, grace59. I don't have a Joel Fuhrman book but do have one of Dr. Mcdougall. It has been a lot hours spent reading books and also the computer. I am still in the beginner stage but there is no going back.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

still should do it!!! once you see thst people encourage a single pound lost you will likely loose the desire to lie. Its not how much you lose that we care about, but that you try without giving up.


Dukesy said:


> Sadly, I am afraid I would cheat and not report my actual weight loss. I am very good at lying to myself!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

also good brisk walks, find some hilss in them, so your intensity varies. Also, what is this med for if you dont mind my asking. Often time our diet and lifestyle changes can reduce or eliminate our need for pills! If my mom would lose weight she;d likely no longer need a cpap machine!



rjhandmade said:


> janette777 said:
> 
> 
> > What can one do about water weight???? The new pills I am on are causing a lot of retention and I have gained 20 lbs - yuk, 5"3" and now 170 lbs with no clothes except stretchy dresses to wear!! I know caffeine is a diuretic, but I can't take it. Any other ideas out there???? Please and thank you.
> ...


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Great idea! I could use the support. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I clicked on to Weight Control I havn't been on since last night. Here I notice 15 pages of excellent advise. I need to take my time and read each one but not tonight my hubby just lite a fire outside and I need to join him.I hope we can keep this going as a every day newsletter. I need the support and what a better way than through my K P friends. 

7am this morning I was in the water doing 1 hour of arthritis work out. I didn't track my food today. This past weekend wasn't good for me either 2 graduations parties.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> also good brisk walks, find some hilss in them, so your intensity varies. Also, what is this med for if you dont mind my asking. Often time our diet and lifestyle changes can reduce or eliminate our need for pills! If my mom would lose weight she;d likely no longer need a cpap machine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately all the exercise in the world cannot eliminate my need for these meds. I do eat well, mostly veggies, fruit, porridge, honey for sweetner and honey/cinnamon blend for a lot of problems. Drink green tea, water, and occasionally sodium reduced club soda with fresh limes and lemons. I do exercise regularly and was in good shape before this problem. Will try the asparagus and mushrooms more often. Thank you for all the answers.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

My food for the day.
Breakfast----Danish. Coffee
Lunch-------1/4 cup of blackeye pea salad. 1/4c. Bbq. Diet coke
Dinner------ Grilled chicken salad. Diet coke
Snack--------Glucerna bar. Diet coke

I did pretty good today. One day at a time.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Grandmann! 
Annmilla,I have been using a smaller plate and it really does help. I can fill my plate and eat it all without feeling guilty or stuffed. If I use a regular dinner plate, I might pile it high and be REALLY stuffed when I finish. It works for me. This is all very encouraging to me!
Donna K


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

mco217 said:


> I've heard,,,,,
> 
> Eat breakfast like a King
> lunch like a queen
> ...


I like that, good advice and so much easier to remember.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Granny8 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an excellent idea.... I'm in for sure. I have a recipe book called 300 under 300 from Hungry Girl. The breakfast recipes are great...all done in a mug and under 300 calories.. For instance - Denver Omlet in a Mug - 1/4 cup chopped green pepper; 2 T chopped onion; 1/2 cup egg substute; 1 ounce 97% fat free ham chopped; and 2 T shredded fat free cheese. Spray mug with nonstick spray, add veggies and microwave 1 to 2 min. Blot any moisture from veggies and add egg substitute, mix well, and microwave for 1 min. Add ham and cheese..stir.. microwave for another minute. Let cool and enjoy. Don't forget to soak mug after eating as egg can really stick. Fast and yummy.... the book is fantastic! I use it all the time.
> ...


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

count me in. My pic here doesn't show the 65 lbs I have lost but I am still short of my goal. I would love to add this type of encouragement to the knitting addiction. Bless you all, you awesome people, teri


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

A few tips..

Try not to eat when you're distracted, don't watch t.v. or read. Eat slowly and concentrate on each bite, you will feel full faster.

Herbs and Spices are your friend. Most are really tasty and have good health benefits. Have fun experimenting with flavor.

To work in a little extra workout when watching t.v., when a commercial comes on, get off your tush and walk in place for as long as the commercials are on. It helps.

If a chocolate craving hits, dark chocolate is so much better for you, way less sugar.

Avoid artificial sweetners, they are bad for you and most will actually make your cravings worse.

Hugs for All!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Edith M...a good trick, but I find once I eat anything chocolatey, that is the end of me....even one square, sends me out to buy more, and more and more....I guess I am just a "pig"...it is better that I don't have any, and just "put up" with the withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to be addicted to Oreo cookies. It got so bad that I told my kids not to let me buy them when we are at the store. Once, I took a pkg. off the shelf and my daughter grabbed them to put them back on the shelf and we literally had a tug of war with the Oreos. Duh!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess we all have a story and a journey and can all use support from others struggling with similar issues. I have always had a weight problem. Have lost a significant amount of weight over the last couple of years and for the first time am sticking with it (most days, anyway). I still have a significant amount of weight to "get rid of" and could use all the support you wonderful people have to offer. This thread sounds good to me!
Sue


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Ooops - better watch your teeth with that diet coke, because coke's acidified with phosphoric acid, and you know what? the dentist uses that to etch your teeth; in plain English; cocacola will remove your tooth-enamel.


missylam said:


> My food for the day.
> Breakfast----Danish. Coffee
> Lunch-------1/4 cup of blackeye pea salad. 1/4c. Bbq. Diet coke
> Dinner------ Grilled chicken salad. Diet coke
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning! How is everyone today? I actually was good yesterday and watched what DH and I ate. I even portioned which I
really haven't done the past week. I'm so happy to have this thread.
It will help me stay focused! I've got blueberries rinsed to make into
a "parfait" for breakfast. Going to be a busy day so will try and plan
ahead. We do have our WW weigh in tonight and know we both gained. We'll regroup and get back on track. I do hope all of you are
feeling positive like I am!
Hugs to All!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I walked a mile rather than taking the bus all the way. Was awoken by acid re-flux as well; possibly the big greasy meal and the asthma steroid fighting it out. Even my fat clothes are uncomfortable


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

janette777 said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> > also good brisk walks, find some hilss in them, so your intensity varies. Also, what is this med for if you dont mind my asking. Often time our diet and lifestyle changes can reduce or eliminate our need for pills! If my mom would lose weight she;d likely no longer need a cpap machine!
> ...


I just read that you sometimes drink red. sod club soda, seltzer has no sodium and has some pretty good flavors, my family likes when I buy manderine orange and add a few oz. of lite oj. Also I freeze berries and put in place of ice in the berry flavored seltzer looks pretty and makes it feel special. Enjoy!!!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Today will be a challange, after egg whites and one slice of dry toast, lunch will be out and then dinner with my sis-in-law. Hopefully red lobster where I can order a 1/2 size serving of fillet they are good there, but will need to sit and watch the other 2 eat the biscuits which I don't b/c of point on WW. I haven't rejoined by keep track on my own. My daughter is currently an active member. I am a lifetime member, but watching the pennies so we are each others support system. My good friend Steffie also does ww and we compare notes and new foods that are good and the pts. for them. Have a healthy day everyone, enjoy!!!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, day one of the new me. Breakfast protein drink within 10 minutes of waking up. Keeping fingers crossed for lunch

OH, we went out for dinner last night, had a Greek salad no dressing.

I always had a hard time eating when I wake up, usually I have to wait until the sinuses drain before I can even have coffee.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Hi Edith M...a good trick, but I find once I eat anything chocolatey, that is the end of me....even one square, sends me out to buy more, and more and more....I guess I am just a "pig"...it is better that I don't have any, and just "put up" with the withdrawal symptoms.


bettyirene: it works for me, sure wish it could work for you. We do what we must and soldier on. WE WILL reach our goal together. Edith M


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good for you, Omnivore; walking the extra mile. Keep it up. Edith M


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Hi Edith M...a good trick, but I find once I eat anything chocolatey, that is the end of me....even one square, sends me out to buy more, and more and more....I guess I am just a "pig"...it is better that I don't have anyand just "put up" with the withdrawal symptoms.


Bettyirene, Your reply struck a chord in me. It is TOUGH trying to give up things we love to eat. That does not make us pigs. Don't be so hard on yourself. We are here to support you, even if you "fall off the wagon" once in a while. Just pick yourself up and start over.
Hugs,


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I would like to join in also. At 70 I need to get the pounds off. I use a cane and can not walk like I was able to in the past. Count me in for help /support.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Tripper, this is the place! Help and support in abundance. I'm on a cane as well and 82. Not ready to give up yet since I am not "a sissy".

I am happy to announce that I have gotten rid of one whole pound as of this morning. Last time I weighed myself was 3 or 4 days ago. Now that I have the support of my friends I plan to weigh myself each Wednesday morning. I put a piece of graph paper on the wall over my scale so I can visually track my road to better health and have started a food journal to keep me honest. Edith M


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Tripper, this is the place! Help and support in abundance. I'm on a cane as well and 82. Not ready to give up yet since I am not "a sissy".
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have gotten rid of one whole pound as of this morning. Last time I weighed myself was 3 or 4 days ago. Now that I have the support of my friends I plan to weigh myself each Wednesday morning. I put a piece of graph paper on the wall over my scale so I can visually track my road to better health and have started a food journal to keep me honest. Edith M


*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## majalamb (Jun 9, 2012)

Please take note that for some people sweetner can trigger eating more, as the body is looking for the carbs of that sweetness.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't do to bad yesterday.. but I didn't have breakfast or lunch.. for a snack I had a Special K bar thing of my roommates..not sure how many calories. I am not a day eater.. I literally go all day without food but around 6 I feel hungry.. not starved.. I do snack but have started keeping only healthy snacks around.. have got the snack cracker chips that are supposedly better for diets.. they taste okay and give me the crunch that I crave. For dinner last night I grilled chicken tenders that I had marinated with baslamic vinegar, minced garlic, fresh basil mixture from my garden, just a touch of olive oil, put all in bag and let sit in fridge for at least an hour best to move it around in the bag every little bit.. makes the marinade get to all the hidden valleys of the chicken :lol: I chopped into bite size pieces and served on a bed of romaine lettuce with fresh radish slices, chopped boiled egg, shredded carrots and cherry tomatoes from my garden! This is our favorite meal in the summer.. in the winter we add a bowl of soup and suffer with store bought veggies and fruits. I really am trying to get healthy.. just so much more work than the easily available fast food and quick fix meals.


----------



## Linda Slack (Mar 13, 2011)

Well after reading what y'll have said, I am a joiner. I walk two miles a day. Cut down some on snacks(except the vinegar&salt potato chips)but haven't lost but just a few. Need to shed 40-50. That would be nice. I am diabetic, so is hubby. The walking helps my enery level. Better at going up stairs anyway. Will be 70 soon and not looking forward to what my Mom is going through at this time. I could use encouraging. Linda


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright you are on. I will begin my journaling tomorrow and put my weight at the first page. Guess I should take on meal at a time. We can do this..........


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Back at you tomorrow........I know writing it down will be a big help. That is probably why I have avoided it so long.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Ooops - better watch your teeth with that diet coke, because coke's acidified with phosphoric acid, and you know what? the dentist uses that to etch your teeth; in plain English; cocacola will remove your tooth-enamel.
> 
> 
> missylam said:
> ...


I don't drink any soda because I heard that diet soda is really bad on the heart. I will stay with my coffee, water and a evening out I might have a lite beer instead of the soda.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So yesterday I biked on my stationary bike while knitting... Ate under 1800 calories, and did some heavier housework...

And I admit it... This thread helped kick me up off the couch to do better


----------



## majalamb (Jun 9, 2012)

I found that the Portion Plate also helps ( http://tinyurl.com/portionplate )
Journaling took too much time, in the end that was all I was concentrating on almost obssesive, so now I don't, same as weighing in, I only weigh once a week ( on the same day). For me Mondays works best, which keeps me from making bad choices over the weekend. No need to say that I take the dogs for a walk with a step counter ( I have a free app on my phone) this also converts into burns calories and distance and average speed. My favourite saying is: "If you cannot do it everyday for as long as you can think - then don't do it!" 
That helped me take a lot of stress out of the weight loss and now it's so much easier.
I decreased bread eating by 1/2 and bisquits by 3/4 and don't miss it, instead I bake my own and have mor quality over quantity.
Oh and yes I do have treats: dark chocolate, Ice cream (home made with sweetner), Werthers for diabetics and low carb cake, pancakes with diabetic syrup.
Also when shopping I choose sauces, dressings "without added sugar/ low salt" if I can get them.
Oh and I nearly forgot: It is good to try to refrain from black Tea and Coffee for the first two weeks. Sientific research has shown that these can also be a trigger to eating sweet things and junk food.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I ran into an old co- worker the other day... She and I talked a few mins... And then she blurted out "how did you lose the weight?... You look so much slimmer!"
> 
> I told her in January I started eating the size I wanted to wear
> 
> ...


What an excellent "reframe" for your goals! I joined Weight Watchers in January, to refocus on what I know, but wasn't practicing. I'm pleased to say I'm no longer carrying around 20 pounds of excess baggage!

This means that I had to purge my closet, and delivered two bags full of summer clothing to a local consignment store. I've also used this store to purchase clothing that fits.

I've switched to using a smaller plate, filled with more veggies. I put on a pedometer every day and strive for 10,000 steps (too many people are walking evidence that this works!) and my biggest motivator is not concentrating on numbers, but rather on how I feel. I have more energy, I'm drinking more water, my skin looks and feels differently.

I strive to leave behind between 1/2 - 1 lb per week, if that doesn't happen I don't beat myself up...I just go for another walk.

Kudos to all of us who are consciously aware of how great we'll feel sporting new sweater and paying less for the yarn to make it!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> 
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> 
> ...


When I was working, and it took me one hour to get to work...breakfast was the only meal of the day that I could control. I simply had to get myself organized at night to be sure I'd eat. I cooked oatmeal in the microwave and added cut up apple or dried apricots, and ate a tub of yogurt. I was never hungry until almost lunch time, and wasn't tempted to grab something sugar-y in between.

Even a piece of reheated pizza makes a great breakfast.

Breakfast is one good thing you can do for yourself every day. Good Luck!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Just ordered a portion plate for diabetics. I am ready.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tripper said:


> Just ordered a portion plate for diabetics. I am ready.


Good for you. I couldn't believe the difference between the portion size I was eating, to what I'm eating now. The visual reality is a great reminder.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> So yesterday I biked on my stationary bike while knitting... Ate under 1800 calories, and did some heavier housework...
> 
> And I admit it... This thread helped kick me up off the couch to do better


Good for you with biking and knitting! My 84 yr old Dad fastened a wicker basket to the front of our stationary bike and it holds my yarn and needles (and a book). I find that knitting dish cloths is a manageable project while riding. I attempted working on a prayer shawl ... not a good idea as the yarn got caught in the wheels.

Doing great!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:



> That is a great topic. I need to be accountable to someone.A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with IC or painful bladder syndrome. Been treated for decades for recurring UTIs, intersticial cystitis is a chronic condition. No coffe, tomatoes, oj,no soda or anything with acid..maybe for life. However, the upside, since stopping coffe with heavy cream, I have lost 2# since my diagnosis. Hard to believe. I need to lose about 25 more lbs. Thanks for adressing this,


I too was diagonized with IC It is very painful. I just want you to know I know what you have gone through. Since I have retired from a very stressful job. It has been better, but I still struggle with it. My daughter has it too, but been in remission since her last pregnancy. Many people do not understand the disease including some doctors. I also have put on that diet, even only having water, to drink for my beverage,as, as any acid makes it worse. Sometimes my bladder makes me run to bathroom all the time, others I can barely go and I really do not know which is worse. No one understands unless they have it. Just had to tell you I do. rlmayknit


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> That is a great topic. I need to be accountable to someone.A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with IC or painful bladder syndrome. Been treated for decades for recurring UTIs, intersticial cystitis is a chronic condition. No coffe, tomatoes, oj,no soda or anything with acid..maybe for life. However, the upside, since stopping coffe with heavy cream, I have lost 2# since my diagnosis. Hard to believe. I need to lose about 25 more lbs. Thanks for adressing this,


I too was diagonized with IC It is very painful. I just want you to know I know what you have gone through. Since I have retired from a very stressful job. It has been better, but I still struggle with it. My daughter has it too, but been in remission since her last pregnancy. Many people do not understand the disease including some doctors. I also have put on that diet, even only having water, to drink for my beverage,as, as any acid makes it worse. Sometimes my bladder makes me run to bathroom all the time, others I can barely go and I really do not know which is worse. No one understands unless they have it. Just had to tell you I do. rlmayknit


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

missylam said:


> My food for the day.
> Breakfast----Danish. Coffee
> Lunch-------1/4 cup of blackeye pea salad. 1/4c. Bbq. Diet coke
> Dinner------ Grilled chicken salad. Diet coke
> ...


except for the "diet" coke--this stuff is poison especially on a diet. how many agree?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > So yesterday I biked on my stationary bike while knitting... Ate under 1800 calories, and did some heavier housework...
> ...


Ha! Thanks, and I learned quickly NO LACE!...but my wheel is enclosed which helps a lot...I actually bought it because I sit do much at work, and knitting at home... Knew I needed to change that somehow


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so glad to hear this, that is definitely my problem. I used to buy gum to help me get the sweet fix, but it proved to make it so much harder to diet. Best for me is NO sugar or sugar substitutes.


majalamb said:


> Please take note that for some people sweetner can trigger eating more, as the body is looking for the carbs of that sweetness.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?


Count me in! I could use all the support I can get!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

missylam said:


> My food for the day.
> Breakfast----Danish. Coffee
> Lunch-------1/4 cup of blackeye pea salad. 1/4c. Bbq. Diet coke
> Dinner------ Grilled chicken salad. Diet coke
> ...


You did great! the next step is to cut down on diet coke. Try juice, water, or tea. Not so easy, I know, I'm really trying to do that myself.
Patty


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Eng Muffin w/ soft boiled egg
cup of tea

ham sandwich, diet popsicle, diet drink

turkey tips, spinach w/ vinegar and green beans

plenty of water

Still didn't go for my walk. Tonight I hope I will.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

thank you for your encouragement Edith : )


Edith M said:


> Good for you, Omnivore; walking the extra mile. Keep it up. Edith M


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> Eng Muffin w/ soft boiled egg
> cup of tea
> 
> ham sandwich, diet popsicle, diet drink
> ...


Great day's menu. I've heard/read that green beans are one of the best foods we can eat. And spinach is so yummy (in my personal tummy). Good for you.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> dagmargrubaugh said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great topic. I need to be accountable to someone.A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with IC or painful bladder syndrome. Been treated for decades for recurring UTIs, intersticial cystitis is a chronic condition. No coffe, tomatoes, oj,no soda or anything with acid..maybe for life. However, the upside, since stopping coffe with heavy cream, I have lost 2# since my diagnosis. Hard to believe. I need to lose about 25 more lbs. Thanks for adressing this,
> ...


What is IC?


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, sigh, it is 3:30, and have not had time to eat lunch. AGGGG. Made lunch for the guys, fried food, way to dangerous to be tempted with. As usual I can't find five minutes to stop and eat.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Edith M, congratulations on losing that pound - I sure hope you didn't drop it, where I can step in it (lol). Thanks for your support
Motto: big pickers, wear big knickers!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just found a neat video to help you diet (tee hee)


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here's something to get us started even if no one has diabetes.
> http://www.eatingwell.com/nutrition_health/weight_loss_diet_plans/diet_meal_plans/7_day_diabetes_meal_plan?pC=2000&pT=7day_diabetes&pD=1


Thank you for this site. I have joined and am excited. I had previously used a similar site, but this one is better. One of the things I really like is that you can input your own food items including nutrition. Plus, there are many motivational and helpful articles and trackers.

I am 74 and have been overweight most of my life. I need to lose 65 pounds and am starting to have some health issues related to weight and lack of exercise. It is time that I got serious.

Good luck to all of you. WE CAN DO IT!!!!!
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something to get us started even if no one has diabetes.
> ...


SORRY. I made a mistake. I was referring to sparkpeople.com -- not eatingwell.com (although this is also a good site. I think my age is catching up with me and my brain.
Shirley


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> OK, sigh, it is 3:30, and have not had time to eat lunch. AGGGG. Made lunch for the guys, fried food, way to dangerous to be tempted with. As usual I can't find five minutes to stop and eat.


i feel your pain...my family are big meat eaters too..and i struggled for years...but then i found out i had to cut out all flour/wheat/gluten for health reasons

i find that most of their main courses can be adapted easily for me...

for example, when i make spaghetti i make a small pan of meatless sauce...and eat mine over a spaghetti squash instead of pasta

or stuffed bell peppers...when it is time to add the meat to the stuffing mix, i seperate some out and add beans instead for mine

i can't afford the time or money to cook two completely different main courses...but i do adapt for a leaner version as much as possible

and a small crock pot is a Godsend...if they want fried chicken...i put my portion on early in the morn in the crockpot...that way it is done the same time as their fried chicken..or coat your chicken in parm cheese and instant potato flakes and bake it in the oven while frying theirs...gives the crunch of "fried" food, without the fats of frying

hope this helps


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just found a neat video to help you diet (tee hee)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Squirrely Shirley said:
> 
> 
> > btibbs70 said:
> ...


Shirley thank you for telling us about SparkPeople.com a very good site to help keep our goals and I am now signed up.

This message was impressive: "SparkPeople can be free because my wife and I were very early eBay employees and are now using our earnings from its success to make the world a healthier place."


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Horray for you!! I love my TOPS family ...that's what we are...a family! I have the best TOPS chapter on the planet...yes, I am a whole lot bias! Tee hee. I have seen it grow from just me and 3 friends to 26 members now. We have some great successes and it blesses me every time! I agree with your fact of key factor weight loss. AND drink plenty of water to flush out those toxins! 



maman141 said:


> Knit Diva, I'm so glad to see you mention TOPS. I've been a member for many years and find them to be wonderfully supportive in my weight battle.
> 
> One of the key factors in weight loss/control is making sure that your body is actually able to process food properly. Certain meds make it difficult for your body to metabolize those calories you're taking in. Work with your doctor to find the right combination that works with all your health issues. I've recently had a change in meds and have lost 15 pounds in seven weeks, a nice change after having gained for the past several years. I'm on my way and my TOPS group is cheering me on!


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Horray for you!! I love my TOPS family ...that's what we are...a family! I have the best TOPS chapter on the planet...yes, I am a whole lot bias! Tee hee. I have seen it grow from just me and 3 friends to 26 members now. We have some great successes and it blesses me every time! I agree with your fact of key factor weight loss. AND drink plenty of water to flush out those toxins! 



maman141 said:


> Knit Diva, I'm so glad to see you mention TOPS. I've been a member for many years and find them to be wonderfully supportive in my weight battle.
> 
> One of the key factors in weight loss/control is making sure that your body is actually able to process food properly. Certain meds make it difficult for your body to metabolize those calories you're taking in. Work with your doctor to find the right combination that works with all your health issues. I've recently had a change in meds and have lost 15 pounds in seven weeks, a nice change after having gained for the past several years. I'm on my way and my TOPS group is cheering me on!


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I am a TOPS Leader! Lost 42 lbs to goal!



leslie41447 said:


> I joined a weight loss support group called TOPS (Take Off Pounds Sensibly). THis is not a weight watchers type of organization. THis is a support group of people who need to lose or have lost an amount of weight. I love this group. I am NOT a joiner so joining it was difficult for me. I am forever grateful that I did this. I need to lose 120 lbs. I have lost 35 of those pounds and now am down two sizes. I feel so much better. THis is a world wide organization. If it feels good to you please go on line and visit their website. It can lead you to the nearest group. You won't regret it.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that your TOPS group is not working for you. I am a TOPS leader and have found the support and encouragement wonderful!!! I have to say my chapter is the best there is ...wink wink!! LOL We have great successes!!!! LOVE my group! Maybe you need to get involved (executive) or suggest and lead a motivation time...whether it is exercise, incentives, etc, etc.



daleech said:


> You can count me in also. I have about 70 lbs to loose. I have joined a Tops chapter in my town but do not really feel motivated there. Exercise I need to get motivated. I work in a hospital 10 hr shifts. Somedays I feel I walk my butt off. Other days I feel like I am a secretary. Always looking for something sweet to eat. Need foods that make me feel full all the time. Would love to be able to see my legs again while shaving.(belly gets in the way) Would be a blessing to get back into jeans that are hanging around closet. Could not get rid of them. Might wear them someday again. I pray this journey is a lifetime success.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Perhaps we should persuade our families to eat healthier rather than make an exception of ourselves! The greatest gift we can give to ourselves and our families is better health for us all.


onesoutherngal said:


> pocono.carol said:
> 
> 
> > OK, sigh, it is 3:30, and have not had time to eat lunch. AGGGG. Made lunch for the guys, fried food, way to dangerous to be tempted with. As usual I can't find five minutes to stop and eat.
> ...


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Did well on my workout today, 15 mins on my elliptical, 15 mins on my ball, 15 mins of pilates, and a 10 min shake weight workout. Will follow this the rest of the week, and will add 5 mins to each workout next week.

For breakfast today, 2 scrambled egg whites with a little hot sauce and sliced tomatoes. 

Lunch was yogurt and unsweetened blackberry tea

Dinner will be gluten free pasta salad, light on the pasta, heavy on the veggies, chopped red and green bell peppers, tomatoes, red kidney beans. Olive oil and vinegar dressing with rice crackers and some tuna.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

A member of my TOPS group quoted this last night!!! 
Great scenario!!!!


mco217 said:


> I've heard,,,,,
> 
> Eat breakfast like a King
> lunch like a queen
> ...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone have some low calorie, no artificial sweeteners, salad dressing recipes to share. Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables, but I like salads with tasty dressing. I prefer cold vegetables to hot, if you have a good low calorie veggie salad or can recommend a source. Any suggestions would be welcome. I tend to like the salads with mayo or sweet dressings. Obviously, I have to change my habits.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Perhaps we should persuade our families to eat healthier rather than make an exception of ourselves! The greatest gift we can give to ourselves and our families is better health for us all.
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> ...


and when they don't care to be persuaded, you don't give up on your plan to choose a healthier eating style

my family eats a lot healthier, just because i am the main cook...however, that doesnt mean they are completely on board

they are welcome to eat what i eat, but it doesnt always win them over to the healthier version...

i addressed her posts assuming that was the case in her family as well

just encouraging her not to give up on healthier eating if her family is not being supportive in all her efforts


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Does anyone have some low calorie, no artificial sweeteners, salad dressing recipes to share. Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables, but I like salads with tasty dressing. I prefer cold vegetables to hot, if you have a good low calorie veggie salad or can recommend a source. Any suggestions would be welcome. I tend to like the salads with mayo or sweet dressings. Obviously, I have to change my habits.


i don't have any recipes, but there is an old trick of dipping your fork into the dressing which is served on the side instead of dousing your salad ...to limit the amount you actually consume

unfortunately, i have a real hard time doing this...mainly because i tend to have to eat in a hurry...which i KNOW is another big "NO NO" for healthier eating...for reflux and digestion as well as dieting :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Loleta (May 14, 2012)

Count me in too!!! I started a low carb diet a couple of weeks and have lost 10 pounds so far but sadly I have a long way to go yet. I think this is exactly what I need to keep myself on track and not cheat!!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm definitely in need of shedding some pounds! I have thought about taking my knitting to the gym and get on the exercise bike (the one that looks kinda like a chair).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

One issue I have not seen addressed is those of us who have extensive food allergies. Let us start with milk and milk products. No good. I do occasionally eat some cheese, but watch out later! Then there are the veggies. Great if I want to constantly run to the bathroom! That starts to hurt after a few times. And don't forget the fruit! More trips to the bathroom. And that is not counting the veggies that give me hives! I am already on a restricted food regimen. And I still cannot lose weight! I eat only wheat bread (the real whole wheat, not the fake stuff and sometimes I make it myself), drink lots of water, no soda, coffee or tea so no added sugar that way. Plus I have to use real sugar, not the fake stuff! I am able to eat most meats and get a lot of my protein from eggs and peanut butter. Not every day, but on those days when I don't eat meat. My body needs the protein because I do so much physical activity. And then add in the slow metabalism and hypoglocemia and my goose is really cooked! But, at least I don't have to take medication for anything at this time. Everything is controlled by what I eat! I just wish I could eat all the fruit and veggies DH and most everyone else is able to. You don't realize just how lucky you are!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

Balsamic Vinaigrette dressing is actually good for you. It has needed vitamins and essential oils. I will try to find my "cooking yourself thin" cookbook. It has recipes for "normal" foods but healthier versions of them, and it's yummy!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the best pieces of advice I ever heard about weight loss is "Don't stop eating when you are full, stop eating when you are no longer hungry."
It really does help especially if you eat slowly.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I too was diagonized with IC It is very painful. I just want you to know I know what you have gone through. Since I have retired from a very stressful job. It has been better, but I still struggle with it. My daughter has it too, but been in remission since her last pregnancy. Many people do not understand the disease including some doctors. I also have put on that diet, even only having water, to drink for my beverage,as, as any acid makes it worse. Sometimes my bladder makes me run to bathroom all the time, others I can barely go and I really do not know which is worse. No one understands unless they have it. Just had to tell you I do. rlmayknit[/quote]
Thank you so much for sharing your story. I don't feel so alone.
Hugs,


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

After being in Weight Watchers since last Dec. never losing a pound. Tonight when I weigh in I lost 2 lbs. I have to say Thank You for all the encouragement my K P friends been giving me the past couple days.

7 am Breakfast
one oatmeal pancake - yoqurt - blueberries and raspberries

11 am half melon

2 PM lettuce salad with pickle green beans, 1/2 C cotttage cheese, salsa

7 PM Chicken & veg. soup - bing cherries - WW ginger snap cookies

Cup of coffee in the morning and the rest of the day water

Excercise for the day: Weeded out my flower bed & 1 hr water excercises.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have some low calorie, no artificial sweeteners, salad dressing recipes to share. Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables, but I like salads with tasty dressing. I prefer cold vegetables to hot, if you have a good low calorie veggie salad or can recommend a source. Any suggestions would be welcome. I tend to like the salads with mayo or sweet dressings. Obviously, I have to change my habits.
> ...


Thanks, I do that when I eat out. The problem is more the quality than quantity of the dressing. I have GERD and eat very slowly and sit afterwards. It must be hard if you're in a hurry.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Just found a neat video to help you diet (tee hee)
> ...


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

A great breakfast food is oatmeal with raisins, walnuts, almonds, and cranberries in it. It has a lot of healthy sweet and keeps you full. Also, eat small snacks between meals. Carrots and peanut butter is good, as well as celery and peanut butter


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading these posts. I have an idea that might help us all out. how about if we post some menu ideas that have worked for us, for ex- some of you have listed what you ate today. Some might read that and use it for themselves for another day. If any of us have breakfasts, luches or dinners that work maybe we could share them in these posts. I know some of what I read today have given me ideas of wat to eat tomorrow. 

I will share this with you: 
being on WW this counts as 6 points

Hearty Quesidillas

one flour tortilla grilled till warm topped with 1/2 cup heated refried beans, stir fried (in Pam) onions and red and green peppers, and 1/8 cup of cheese. Fold tortilla in half and cut in wedges. Serve with a salad. 
Makes a Great lunch or dinner. 

I use Walden Farms salad dressing as it has NO calories, No sugar, NO fat, and NO cholesteral. 

Please share a recipe or menu suggestion that works. 

Thanks.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Tabby.Howe said:


> Balsamic Vinaigrette dressing is actually good for you. It has needed vitamins and essential oils. I will try to find my "cooking yourself thin" cookbook. It has recipes for "normal" foods but healthier versions of them, and it's yummy!


I have a great Balsamic Vinegar Dressing my mother always made. A packet of Italian dressing, water, substitute the Balsamic for the plain Vinegar, and substitute olive oil for the oil. I love it, but I figured the olive oil made it too hi-cal. I should run the recipe through one of those online places and see what the calorie count really is. Thanks for giving me the idea to do that.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Tabby.Howe said:


> A great breakfast food is oatmeal with raisins, walnuts, almonds, and cranberries in it. It has a lot of healthy sweet and keeps you full. Also, eat small snacks between meals. Carrots and peanut butter is good, as well as celery and peanut butter


Great idea, I use the same idea, but with Cheerios so it can travel with me or be a snack food. I'm not a celery person (I wish I was since it's a free food), but I never thought about carrots & peanut butter.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Kathie said:


> One of the best pieces of advice I ever heard about weight loss is "Don't stop eating when you are full, stop eating when you are no longer hungry."
> It really does help especially if you eat slowly.


My grandmother always said that the best exercise is pushing away from the table.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Does anyone have some low calorie, no artificial sweeteners, salad dressing recipes to share. Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables, but I like salads with tasty dressing. I prefer cold vegetables to hot, if you have a good low calorie veggie salad or can recommend a source. Any suggestions would be welcome. I tend to like the salads with mayo or sweet dressings. Obviously, I have to change my habits.


I like my bleu cheese dressing the best. I know ! Not low cal. So here is what I do: I use a shot glass. Fill it with dressing. Then, before I spear any salad on my fork I dip it into the dressing. That gives me just enough to taste the dressing and disquise those nasty green beans. I like most veggies but green beans are the only ones I really hate. Even in a restaurant I never have the dressing poured on the salad.

You can do this with any dressing you like. Never give up a favorite food. Just restrict how much and how often you eat it. The only exception is if that food is atrigger that causes you to go overboard.

Hope this helps, Rfith M


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> One issue I have not seen addressed is those of us who have extensive food allergies. Let us start with milk and milk products. No good. I do occasionally eat some cheese, but watch out later! Then there are the veggies. Great if I want to constantly run to the bathroom! That starts to hurt after a few times. And don't forget the fruit! More trips to the bathroom. And that is not counting the veggies that give me hives! I am already on a restricted food regimen. And I still cannot lose weight! I eat only wheat bread (the real whole wheat, not the fake stuff and sometimes I make it myself), drink lots of water, no soda, coffee or tea so no added sugar that way. Plus I have to use real sugar, not the fake stuff! I am able to eat most meats and get a lot of my protein from eggs and peanut butter. Not every day, but on those days when I don't eat meat. My body needs the protein because I do so much physical activity. And then add in the slow metabalism and hypoglocemia and my goose is really cooked! But, at least I don't have to take medication for anything at this time. Everything is controlled by what I eat! I just wish I could eat all the fruit and veggies DH and most everyone else is able to. You don't realize just how lucky you are!


Sounds like you really have it rough! You need a cookbook for each allergy to plan a diet you can rely on. Do you have a nutritionist to work with? Maybe one could help you space out your foods so you don't react so violently. It's a plus that you're using real sugar rather than artificial.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Loleta said:


> Count me in too!!! I started a low carb diet a couple of weeks and have lost 10 pounds so far but sadly I have a long way to go yet. I think this is exactly what I need to keep myself on track and not cheat!!


You shed 10 pounds! That is great! Don't look at how much you still need/want to shed, just consentrate on how nuch you have accomplished already. As others have said, "It didn't just appear overnight. It will take time to disappear." You are on you way and we will help. Edith M


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

mco217 said:


> I have enjoyed reading these posts. I have an idea that might help us all out. how about if we post some menu ideas that have worked for us, for ex- some of you have listed what you ate today. Some might read that and use it for themselves for another day. If any of us have breakfasts, luches or dinners that work maybe we could share them in these posts. I know some of what I read today have given me ideas of wat to eat tomorrow.
> 
> I will share this with you:
> being on WW this counts as 6 points
> ...


Thank you for the recipe, and telling us about Walden Farms salad dressing.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Edith M said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have some low calorie, no artificial sweeteners, salad dressing recipes to share. Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables, but I like salads with tasty dressing. I prefer cold vegetables to hot, if you have a good low calorie veggie salad or can recommend a source. Any suggestions would be welcome. I tend to like the salads with mayo or sweet dressings. Obviously, I have to change my habits.
> ...


Thanks, great ideas.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> One issue I have not seen addressed is those of us who have extensive food allergies. Let us start with milk and milk products. No good. I do occasionally eat some cheese, but watch out later! Then there are the veggies. Great if I want to constantly run to the bathroom! That starts to hurt after a few times. And don't forget the fruit! More trips to the bathroom. And that is not counting the veggies that give me hives! I am already on a restricted food regimen. And I still cannot lose weight! I eat only wheat bread (the real whole wheat, not the fake stuff and sometimes I make it myself), drink lots of water, no soda, coffee or tea so no added sugar that way. Plus I have to use real sugar, not the fake stuff! I am able to eat most meats and get a lot of my protein from eggs and peanut butter. Not every day, but on those days when I don't eat meat. My body needs the protein because I do so much physical activity. And then add in the slow metabalism and hypoglocemia and my goose is really cooked! But, at least I don't have to take medication for anything at this time. Everything is controlled by what I eat! I just wish I could eat all the fruit and veggies DH and most everyone else is able to. You don't realize just how lucky you are!


As a young girl I had lots of allergies and was put on an elimination diet. For three days only dry toast and milk. Every third day, if all went well another food was added. So I think I understand. Now I am dealing with Diverticulouses and arthritis as well. So many challenges! But I am still on the right side of the grave and just keep plugging away. Our fellow KPers sure help make the struggle a litte easier. Edith M


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i went on a diet through my doctor that cut all carbs, dairy, sugar, etc. I lost 45 pounds in 5 months and have kept it off. modifying the lifestyle has really helped alot. we reintroduced dairy and fruit in small amounts, but dont eat junk hardly at all and no bread or corn.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Diana .... here in the UK, Weight Watchers online is the same price as the meetings ... you are like me and you need the group support - the applause from the rest of the group when you reach certain goals - the silver 7 when you lose 7lbs etc., etc.. Weight Watchers, for me, is perfect and I have lost 21lbs since late November. I'm in a bit of a lull at the moment but I try not to lose heart. I agree with everyone who says you MUST exercise. I think this string is a great idea but there is nothing like being in a room full of people who tell you that you're great for losing 3lbs this week!! I realise that there are lots of reasons for not exercising - in my case, I'm bone idle but I am walking more because since losing just a little bit of the massive amount of weight I have to lose, I'm not so breathless.

I read about a girl in the US who started exercising by clapping her hands - you and your grandson could do that together maybe - put a loud Motown record on and clap along to it!!! Mom could have fun laughing at you??? (In a nice way, of course).

Vickie xox


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

today's food intake
Breakfast
1 serving oatmeal with 1 tablespoonof slivered almonds
4 oz whole milk
1 tsp cinnamon sugar
1 cup coffee with sugar and non dairy creamer
Lunch
2 slices whole wheat bread
1 pat butter
2 tbsp peanut butter
large glass of water
Supper
small chicken drum stick, fried
2 servings mixed steamed vegetables
1 serving Activia
large glass water
Evening snack
2 graham crackers
small glass milk


And now I am off to bed. Edith M


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Edith M said:


> today's food intake
> Breakfast
> 1 serving oatmeal with 1 tablespoonof slivered almonds
> 4 oz whole milk
> ...


Well Done! You've given me some ideas, too.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I like Lemon poppy seed dressing. It has about 25 calories per tablespoon but it is worth it and it gets me to eat lots of salad, better than what I used to eat.


mmMardi said:


> Does anyone have some low calorie, no artificial sweeteners, salad dressing recipes to share. Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables, but I like salads with tasty dressing. I prefer cold vegetables to hot, if you have a good low calorie veggie salad or can recommend a source. Any suggestions would be welcome. I tend to like the salads with mayo or sweet dressings. Obviously, I have to change my habits.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I ate about 1200 calories today and I stacked wood for about an hour. Hope this will continue to bring results.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> After being in Weight Watchers since last Dec. never losing a pound. Tonight when I weigh in I lost 2 lbs. I have to say Thank You for all the encouragement my K P friends been giving me the past couple days.
> 
> 7 am Breakfast
> one oatmeal pancake - yoqurt - blueberries and raspberries
> ...


Fantastic day! You've given me more ideas.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

GudrunM said:


> Well, I ate about 1200 calories today and I stacked wood for about an hour. Hope this will continue to bring results.


i stand in awe :shock:

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

today,s food
Breakfast 
6oz chobani greek yogurt
2 slices whole with bread with parkay
V-8 juice 5.5oz
Lunch
fresh lemon pepper chicken salad with pecans and feta cheese
3oz soy milk and plenty of water
Supper
1 chicken hot dog, 2oz chips
coleslaw
1 peach and mini mounds bar
water

Mary hugs everyone


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know about anybody else but I sure like the ideas coming in about your daily food in take. It helps me to stay on track.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Poppy Seed Dressing brings back great memories of my youth. The original Neiman Marcus was not far from our home when we lived in Dallas, Texas. Helen Corbit ran the Zodiac Room restaurant there. She was awesome, and I still have some of her cookbooks. She was my mom's hero. She made a fantastic Poppy Seed Dressing that she put on her specialty avocado and Texas Ruby Red Grapefruit Salad, it was memorable. It's also good on watermelon. Unfortunately, I can no longer eat grapefruit due to medication and I sorely miss the Texas Ruby Red which is in a class by itself. I'm not much of a cook, but I can remember my mom making Poppy Seed Dressing in her blender. She was very High Tech! I went to the Neiman Marcus here and bought a bottle of the dressing, I was so disappointed. They'd taken most of the uniqueness out of it. They'd even watered down the strawberry butter they serve. with there popovers.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

GudrunM said:


> Well, I ate about 1200 calories today and I stacked wood for about an hour. Hope this will continue to bring results.


Great job! I ate 1200 calories, but only walked a little over a mile (slowly). I can't even imagine stacking wood for an hour.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Teeple said:


> today,s food
> Breakfast
> 6oz chobani greek yogurt
> 2 slices whole with bread with parkay
> ...


Great job, keep it up. You just reminded me to add Greek Yogurt to my grocery list. I think I'm going to try using it in my green bean & pea salad instead of mayonaise.


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

I love WW but have never lost more than 1 pound in a week. In addition to that I have gained weight due to swelling after surgery on the knee. The knee also keeps me from exercising. I could but a stationary encumbent bike but have no room to put it. I have a WII, can't use it yet. I do well for about a 5-8 lb loss but then it all falls apart. I get so devastated. It seems that the only ting that works is to WRITE DOWN WHAT I EAT AND HAVE A PLAN. I am going to start (again) tomorrow. 
Breakfast:
1 cup Oatmeal
8 oz fat free milk
equal 
1 cup strawberries
hot tea

Lunch: 
2 slices bread (equals 1 serving) 
3 OZ Turkey
1 tbl mayonaise/mustard mix
Lettuce
8 oz fat free milk 
Orange

Dinner:
4 Oz chicken breast
baked potato
1 tbl whipped butter
veggie stir fry ( zuchinni, yelow squash, red onion, red & green pepper)
Crystal Light Peach Tea

Maybe reporting to the thread will help me to stay on track. God knows I need something. I so badly need to lose this weight. I am only 4'10" and weigh 176 lbs. I have enough health issues with recovering from the accident, I don't need more issues caused by weight. 
I need the support, thank you in advance.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't do too well to day after the bug last night.
Breakfast strawberry yogurt with granola 
mid morn Coffee
Lunch Wheat Toast diet coke
Dinner Oatmeal coffee
snack Glucerna bar
I am going to weight tomorrow AM 
I don't like water so I am trying to drink Crystal Lite.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

There is another great site for American people called
myfitnesspal.com
It allows you to count calories, and has many dine in or take out meals listed.

Too bad we don't count calories here (in Australia) any more, and most of our products have kilojoules, and not calories on them.
My friend in Florida loves this site and has downloaded it to Apps.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well this is the second day I walked a mile and it would've been longer if I hadn't hopped on the bus to avoid the sand blowing into my eyes and low sun screaming into my eyes as well - forgot my sunglasses. Bought some now.

Appetite's dropped already.

Actually, I might've boarded the bus earlier if I hadn't this site to "report" to : )


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I got out and mowed our really thick lawn today after reading this post! YAY ME! Haha, it took about an hour and I feel better sweating it out  I also had dinner ready when my husband came home, he was a VERY happy husband because he had been dreading mowing the lawn, and what man isn't happy to come home to a hot meal?


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, BTW, you can get all of the "Cook Yourself Thin" recipes from this website. They are healthy and yummy!

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/cook-yourself-thin/recipes/


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> GudrunM said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I ate about 1200 calories today and I stacked wood for about an hour. Hope this will continue to bring results.
> ...


thank you and walking a mile is wonderful. I stack wood because the pile needs to come in and I thought it would be a wonderful exercise program for me until it is done. I am not so good at walkng because I find it boring and think of all the things I should be doing. 
Let's do this again today.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

this is the site I log into every day and I love it. It counts calories and also adds calories to our daily allowance when we exercise. I also love that it is free.


bettyirene said:


> There is another great site for American people called
> myfitnesspal.com
> It allows you to count calories, and has many dine in or take out meals listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

mco217 said:


> I love WW but have never lost more than 1 pound in a week. In addition to that I have gained weight due to swelling after surgery on the knee. The knee also keeps me from exercising. I could but a stationary encumbent bike but have no room to put it. I have a WII, can't use it yet. I do well for about a 5-8 lb loss but then it all falls apart. I get so devastated. It seems that the only ting that works is to WRITE DOWN WHAT I EAT AND HAVE A PLAN. I am going to start (again) tomorrow.
> Breakfast:
> 1 cup Oatmeal
> 8 oz fat free milk
> ...


Great menu. I can empathize, I'm 67, 4'11" and 177 pounds. We'll get there, just maybe a bit slower!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

It looks like you didn't eat much at all yesterday. If I were you I would fill up on vegetables and some fruit. Experiment how you like to eat fruit and vegetables and then you will love them.
I always find if I am not happy with what I did, I am comforted that tomorrow is a new day and I can start over. 
Don't get discouraged, it is your enemy.


missylam said:


> I didn't do too well to day after the bug last night.
> Breakfast strawberry yogurt with granola
> mid morn Coffee
> Lunch Wheat Toast diet coke
> ...


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

thank you, I am slow at it but it gets me moving.


onesoutherngal said:


> GudrunM said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I ate about 1200 calories today and I stacked wood for about an hour. Hope this will continue to bring results.
> ...


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I agree, accountabilty helps a lot and support motivates us. This logging in is great. Thank you everyone.


grandmann said:


> I don't know about anybody else but I sure like the ideas coming in about your daily food in take. It helps me to stay on track.


----------



## majalamb (Jun 9, 2012)

majalamb said:


> Luvstakwilt said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?
> ...


I just opened my emails and Ilusion has sent me a 90 Day Challenge - what an incentive- one can also win $1000 here the link:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning! What a wonderful group of people with so much support for all! Well DH and I ate out all of last week thanks to high
temps and we both lost. Not alot but the weight is going down not up. Got home too late to post yesterday but this is what we had:
Breakfast parfait - blueberries, fat free yogurt, low fat granola and
black coffee.
Lunch: turkey breast sandwich on light multi-grain sandwich bun with
lettuce and mustard. Sliced tomatoes on the side with a dill pickle and unsweetened iced tea.
Dinner: 2 turkey meatballs, whole wheat penne, tossed salad with
red wine vinegar only. Didn't eat all the penne and had watermelon
for dessert.
Today will be a very hot day and going shopping later for something quick to heat and eat later for supper. I hope to post
later today.
Everyone have a fantastic day! Words to remember - "If it is to be
it is up to me"!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Good Morning! What a wonderful group of people with so much support for all! Well DH and I ate out all of last week thanks to high
> temps and we both lost. Not alot but the weight is going down not up. Got home too late to post yesterday but this is what we had:
> Breakfast parfait - blueberries, fat free yogurt, low fat granola and
> black coffee.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yesterday I had for breakfast 2 boiled eggs, no salt, pepper only. 
Lunch.. had a Special K bar
Dinner.. had a grilled chicken breast on a bed of greens with slices of bell peppers (mixed colors), cherry tomatoes from my garden, shredded carrots and added sliced up grapes and strawberries to top it off.. had a non fat vinegarette dressing. 
Oh yeah.. I had 2 sections of a hershey's small chocolate bar after therapy.. (thought I deserved a special treat) :lol: 

Today with dr appointments for all 3 in the house, I grabbed a breakfast bar (special K) lunch will probably be a salad at Longhorn, dinner have no idea.. last appointment is at 4.... so will be late getting home.. Heard that Wendy's has some great new salads.. may check them out!
Scales say I have lost 12 lbs in the last 3 weeks.. so think I'm on the right track. Hope to start riding my bike if Doc gives the okay..


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".


This is one of my big problems I Love Bread (and all other things that make you fat) but how do you replace bread? Not ever eat a sandwich again??? No toast for breakfast??? Is there a replacement?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... So I went and stocked up on frozen and fresh fruit/veggies to make smoothies for breakfast... And even yogurt to add protein and calcium , although I hate the stuff

Going to try hard to tackle my breakfast problem...

But it is sooooo hard when you have to eat gluten free...


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I have bookmarked this thread also. My husband just passed away 2 mths ago and now I am alone. I am a lover of food, don't really have a sweet tooth. I think the big problem is I love all the bad things like bread, pasta, potatoes etc. In Sept I'll be 59, 5'6" and 190 lbs. and would love to lose about 40 lbs. I find it hard not to eat late at night or have that second helping. Would love to walk every day but I'm one of those who is not motivated to do things alone. Going to try a couple of the suggestions on here about plate size, writing down intake, drinking water etc and will check in daily. Wish me luck as I wish all of you the same.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Where do you live? Maybe there's a walking group you could join.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

GudrunM said:


> this is the site I log into every day and I love it. It counts calories and also adds calories to our daily allowance when we exercise. I also love that it is free.
> 
> 
> bettyirene said:
> ...


I love this site, too! It is really helpful to me and I need all the help I can get. I walked a little longer today. My daughter-in-law has one of those waist bags and knits while she walks. She knits socks. I keep thinking I'll get a bag and learn how, but I also need to learn how to make socks. I signed up for a couple of Craftsy.com classes on sock making, but haven't had the time to get started.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

c.kenny said:


> I have bookmarked this thread also. My husband just passed away 2 mths ago and now I am alone. I am a lover of food, don't really have a sweet tooth. I think the big problem is I love all the bad things like bread, pasta, potatoes etc. In Sept I'll be 59, 5'6" and 190 lbs. and would love to lose about 40 lbs. I find it hard not to eat late at night or have that second helping. Would love to walk every day but I'm one of those who is not motivated to do things alone. Going to try a couple of the suggestions on here about plate size, writing down intake, drinking water etc and will check in daily. Wish me luck as I wish all of you the same.


I'm sorry to hear about your husband. Perhaps a dog to walk would be helpful. You can walk your own or borrow one. I understand lots of people look for dog walkers.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I am glad to see some people recommending fruit. We have raspberries and blueberries galore here and they really help me turn a blind eye to sweets. My husband bakes delicious bread three or four times a week and I now average eating one small slice per loaf (down from the half a loaf I'm now wearing around my waist!). Just remember, bread, potatoes, and other starches break down into sugar in your body, before being stored as fat. Eating lots of fruits and vegetables stops cravings for all the processed foods we shouldn't be eating, and keeps you regular too. I also make whey protein shakes( 2 Tbls), with frozen strawberries and ice and water in the blender, with a tablespoon of light cream that are really delicious and filling. Good luck everybody. So far I've lost five pounds and am hoping to get rid of about five pounds a month and keep it off!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mco217 

I was so proud of myself last night when I lost 2 lbs.after being in WW for 6 months. I really think this thread is helping already. Today starts a new day again I need the support of my K P friends. I'm getting hungry I get my ideas what to eat from others. So, keep posting what you eat and I will do the same.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Had my oatmeal with blueberries, cinnamon and ginger. Can't wait to add nuts after my crown is back in on Tuesday!

I also love popcorn just popped in Olive Oil! No butter needed add just a little sea salt.

Lunch will be salad and banana.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

c.kenny said:


> I have bookmarked this thread also. My husband just passed away 2 mths ago and now I am alone. I am a lover of food, don't really have a sweet tooth. I think the big problem is I love all the bad things like bread, pasta, potatoes etc. In Sept I'll be 59, 5'6" and 190 lbs. and would love to lose about 40 lbs. I find it hard not to eat late at night or have that second helping. Would love to walk every day but I'm one of those who is not motivated to do things alone. Going to try a couple of the suggestions on here about plate size, writing down intake, drinking water etc and will check in daily. Wish me luck as I wish all of you the same.


Good luck. Try one thing - cut out the "late at night". That makes a huge difference in your intake. Just turn off the kithcen lights, read, knit or do something that will require you to use your hands. If you try to eat something while knitting, you'll mess up your knitting! You also can't eat if you're asleep!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh!!! One and half hours later and the smoothie breakfast is GONE

And I am on the road

But I will not give in...

Going to go find some nuts


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't much care for vegetables. But, I love the smoothies I make. I add lots of raw baby spinach because you can't taste it in the smoothie. I get added veggies this way. I usually add some minced ginger. Add raw garlic cloves if you're feeling poorly, especially if it's sinus related. If you add the raw garlic you might not want to breathe on anyone. I freeze the fruit because I like the frozen texture.

Layer in your blender:
plain yogurt or greek yogurt
1/2 or a small banana
raw baby spinach (a couple of handfuls) 
fruit of your choice

Blend & add your choice of liquid if needed. I use milk or juice, but rarely need it because I like it thick.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

c.kenny said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".
> ...


I won't cut out bread, pasta, or poatoes out of your diet right away learn to cut back. One slice of bread with a lettuce leaf as your cover. Arnold Breads has a thin sandwich bun, pita pockets, soft taco shells. You can still have your pasta but add more veg. with it. (zucchini, squash, tomatoes) As far as the potato don't forget the baked or sweet potato. Be creative what you put on your poato maybe cottage cheese, broccolli and cheese, sourkraut.

I try telling myself as much as I love my breads and my favorite is a heavy crusty bread that bread can drag me down.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Tabby.Howe said:


> A great breakfast food is oatmeal with raisins, walnuts, almonds, and cranberries in it. It has a lot of healthy sweet and keeps you full. Also, eat small snacks between meals. Carrots and peanut butter is good, as well as celery and peanut butter


I tried having a carrot with a Tablespoon of chunky peanut butter for a snack. I wasn't overly excited about trying it, but I loved it!
I had to chuckle because I realized that after i was finished I was licking the spoon like I do with cookie or brownie batter. Thanks again.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just replenished my supply of raspberry Chobani greek yogurt...yum! 

Chobani--First and only yogurt I've ever really liked!


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have Celiac Disease and had to also eat dairy and soy free. It is actually a godsend. It will force you to eat food in its natural state without being processed. Most importantly do your research and find out the truth about food. You get plenty of protein and calcium from a plant based diet.Dairy foods actually cause acidity which sucks the calcium from your bones in an effort to ph balance the body. Western diet consumes the most dairy and has the highest osteoporosis rate. Something doesn't make sense!!! Think outside of the box for eating...a sweet potato (plain) with a few raisins is a very tasty breakfast. I have a huge bowl of steamed veggies every morning. Never ever thought I would do that. I've come a long way from grabbing a chocolate chip cookie for breakfast. You need to retrain your tastebuds for awhile and then you will really taste food in its natural state. Celiac ended up being the best diagnoses that ever happened to me. Be very very aware of all the crapy gluten free processed foods on the market, companies are jumping on the bandwagon to get your $$$$$ even Dominos Pizza (gluten free crust ended up being a lie)


onesoutherngal said:


> Hi all... So I went and stocked up on frozen and fresh fruit/veggies to make smoothies for breakfast... And even yogurt to add protein and calcium , although I hate the stuff
> 
> Going to try hard to tackle my breakfast problem...
> 
> But it is sooooo hard when you have to eat gluten free...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

mco217 said:


> I love WW but have never lost more than 1 pound in a week. In addition to that I have gained weight due to swelling after surgery on the knee. The knee also keeps me from exercising. I could but a stationary encumbent bike but have no room to put it. I have a WII, can't use it yet. I do well for about a 5-8 lb loss but then it all falls apart. I get so devastated. It seems that the only ting that works is to WRITE DOWN WHAT I EAT AND HAVE A PLAN. I am going to start (again) tomorrow.
> Breakfast:
> 1 cup Oatmeal
> 8 oz fat free milk
> ...


That sounds like a great menu to me. I will give it a try tomorrow. Today is not going well for me so far as I am having trouble stabelizing my BP. Edith M


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Marieanne; That is great. My hat's off to you especially with all that has been on your plate recently,pun intended. Edith M


Marianne818 said:


> Yesterday I had for breakfast 2 boiled eggs, no salt, pepper only.
> Lunch.. had a Special K bar
> Dinner.. had a grilled chicken breast on a bed of greens with slices of bell peppers (mixed colors), cherry tomatoes from my garden, shredded carrots and added sliced up grapes and strawberries to top it off.. had a non fat vinegarette dressing.
> Oh yeah.. I had 2 sections of a hershey's small chocolate bar after therapy.. (thought I deserved a special treat) :lol:
> ...


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

My intake yesterday;
Breakfast oatmeal with yogurt and blueberries 
Lunch -nutritional shake
Snack -whole wheat crackers with cheese cubes 
Supper -Whole wheat bread with cheese and beef roast
I know, it sounds like a lot of cheese, but I eat it in small amounts. Wish I could have more veggies and fruit :-(
Since giving up caffeine two weeks ago,and most of the withdrawal symptoms disappeared now, I feel like doing more. Yesterday we had a sewing class at our church, today knitting, Monday sewing again. Also have been working in the yard in the evenings, pulling weeds, cleaning up dropped limbs, etc. Thank you so much for starting this thread,


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

C.Kenny, I'm sorry to hear of your husband. I walk to a tape on my dvd player. Leslie Sanson has several DVD's out with walking exercises & other exercises. It's walking in place with other exercises as well. I try to walk 3 miles a day. I know I feel a lot better & have more energy. I also think that parts of my body are tightning up. I use a different tape every day & that keeps me motivated,Leslie keeps you motivated too. Good luck!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

cKenny: have you tried rice cakes? They take getting used to but are really not too bad. A better way is to eat open face sandwiches. Go easy on the dressing, butter, mayo etc. Pile high with veggies like Romaine,tomatoe and cucumber slices. Sometimes I just fill a leaf of Romaine with sandwich filling, roll it up and skip the bread altogether. Edith M


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

c.kenny, just eat whole wheat and gluten free pastas and breads. My friend has done this and lost a lot of weight... I just gotta get the gluten free stuff for my house. Also, APPLES are an appetite suppressant!!! Plain Greek yogurt is really good to use instead of sour cream.

This morning I woke up soooooo sore from mowing our insane lawn yesterday. BUT I got up, had some bran cereal and did 15 minutes of a yoga video (my son kept knocking me down, so I gave up). I have serious back and hip problems and can't do a lot of exercises, but yoga is actually nice! You don't realize you're doing more than stretching. I suggest getting a yoga video or find it on tv (if you have comcast in the US, there is a sports & fitness portion of ONDEMAND and there is yoga on there).


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ugh!!! One and half hours later and the smoothie breakfast is GONE
> 
> And I am on the road
> 
> ...


It is wise to carry snacks with you wherever you go. I suggest a few nuts (not too much because they can be fatty, too) some pretzels, popcorn (air popped, or popped with olive oil), carrots & celery. Those are great things to pack in small baggies and throw in your bag/car. I pack single servings though


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Tabby.Howe said:
> 
> 
> > Balsamic Vinaigrette dressing is actually good for you. It has needed vitamins and essential oils. I will try to find my "cooking yourself thin" cookbook. It has recipes for "normal" foods but healthier versions of them, and it's yummy!
> ...


I make the good seasons italian dressing and do the same balsamic vinegar and 1/2 the amount of oil (which I use 1/2 olive and 1/2 grape seed oil) The other 1/2 of the oil am't I use water. Also Ken's make spray bottles of dressing and you can spray as you go and it uses less than pouring.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> C.Kenny, I'm sorry to hear of your husband. I walk to a tape on my dvd player. Leslie Sanson has several DVD's out with walking exercises & other exercises. It's walking in place with other exercises as well. I try to walk 3 miles a day. I know I feel a lot better & have more energy. I also think that parts of my body are tightning up. I use a different tape every day & that keeps me motivated,Leslie keeps you motivated too. Good luck!


Tennessee - It sounds like you are on the right track. I have Leslie Sanson's DVD Walk the Walk and love it. However, my doctor told me I could not do it because of the kicking, etc. (although I could just do the walking part). I have had a problem with my left leg and knee for the past three months. He did say I could use the treadmill with no incline which is what I am doing. Keep up the good work and stay motivated.
Shirley


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

c.kenny said:


> I have bookmarked this thread also. My husband just passed away 2 mths ago and now I am alone. I am a lover of food, don't really have a sweet tooth. I think the big problem is I love all the bad things like bread, pasta, potatoes etc. In Sept I'll be 59, 5'6" and 190 lbs. and would love to lose about 40 lbs. I find it hard not to eat late at night or have that second helping. Would love to walk every day but I'm one of those who is not motivated to do things alone. Going to try a couple of the suggestions on here about plate size, writing down intake, drinking water etc and will check in daily. Wish me luck as I wish all of you the same.


Sorry for your loss and it is hard to go it alone, so this site will be here to try and help at least in the food dept. 
Good Luck.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

mco217 said:


> I love WW but have never lost more than 1 pound in a week. In addition to that I have gained weight due to swelling after surgery on the knee. The knee also keeps me from exercising. I could but a stationary encumbent bike but have no room to put it. I have a WII, can't use it yet. I do well for about a 5-8 lb loss but then it all falls apart. I get so devastated. It seems that the only ting that works is to WRITE DOWN WHAT I EAT AND HAVE A PLAN. I am going to start (again) tomorrow.
> Breakfast:
> 1 cup Oatmeal
> 8 oz fat free milk
> ...


Good job, you did well yesterday, if it helps to tell us what you had each day then you do that. What ever helps us get the weight off.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello all, it is my weigh-in day today. On my scales I've lost 4 pounds this week, but I still have to face WW after six weeks of holidays...at least I am now under 200 pounds, so I'm heading in the right direction.

Good luck to everyone, and with all this support - WE CAN SHED THIS FAT...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> GudrunM said:
> 
> 
> > this is the site I log into every day and I love it. It counts calories and also adds calories to our daily allowance when we exercise. I also love that it is free.
> ...


Try tube socks....much easier for starters.

A lot of us dealing with weight issues also get a bit of the blues. My daughter sent me a link to read about foods that help reduce that problem. Thought I'd pass it along.
http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/11-foods-boost-your-mood

Thanks to the person who recommended the no calorie Walden Farms dressing. Bought some today. Cut up some veggies and hope to have a snack using the ranch dressing to dip the veggies in. We'll see.

Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> c.kenny said:
> 
> 
> > scottybearNSW said:
> ...


Pepperidge Farm puts out sandwich pockets (100 calories)....various kinds, whole wheat, honey, whole grain, etc. ....very tasty, satisfies the need for bread, and not high in calories. That way you can take a healthy sandwich to work and not feel guilty.

Sue

Sue


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

c.kenny said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".
> ...


There is pitta bread which is not as fattening as bread. I have been told its not that the bread by itself is so fattening its the butter and other things you might put on it. I now have a wholemeal sandwich once or twice a week, and despite not being able to walk much with a broken ankle have not put any weight back on. Hope to lose more when I can start exercising properly again.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

wow, good for you, I don't know how I could ever lose 4 pounds in a week, that is amazing.


bettyirene said:


> Hello all, it is my weigh-in day today. On my scales I've lost 4 pounds this week, but I still have to face WW after six weeks of holidays...at least I am now under 200 pounds, so I'm heading in the right direction.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, and with all this support - WE CAN SHED THIS FAT...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all I got up way too early 5:30 this morning. I'm not a morning person. I thought when I looked at the clock it read 6:45 and I rushed to get ready for my 7am water excercises. Then I realize I was a hr. ahead of myself.

6 am Raisin Bran Crunch - banana - skim milk
10:30 am handful of Bing Cherries
Noon Ham salad on one slice of Rye - celery sticks-coffee- water
4:30 PM Grilled salmon/2 grilled shrimp - one ravioli - cooked carrots - garlic toast - water

Excercise or Movement: water ex., 4 loads of wash, hung out one load on clothes line, shopping.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I slept late. Didn't get up til 9 am, Too late for breakfast so just had coffee 
Lunch was a cucumber sandwich and water
Afternoon snack was toast with cream cheese and a cup of tea
Supper was stir fry pork, cabbage, carrots and ginger, and Activia, another cup of tea
Bedtime snack will be graham crackers and water,crangrape and tonic water.
The heat today has me down. 98F.
Got a lot of knitting done sitting in front of my fan.
See you all in the morning.Edith M


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

The walden farms dressing is also GREAT on sandwiches instead of mayo. The bacon ranch is really good with turkey. If you eat a lean ham sandwich the honey mustard dressing is also very good. If your local grocer doesn't carry it you can but the products on line. In addition to salad dressing they have pasta sauce and even ice cream toppings. 

Walden farms is the only dressing we use in this house.


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

I meant to say you could buy them on line.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Up at 7, bowl of multigrain cheerios, coffee, water. Walked to neighbours house and cleaned for her (2 hours) lunch was rice crackers with cr cheese and red pepper jelly, water and sm cinnamon bun. Dinner was broccoli quiche and water. 9pm snack yogurt and water. Now to enjoy my recorded tv programs before bed. Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith that cucumber sandwich sounds so good. Was this made with coatail rye? Did you use any spread?

It's hot here a person sure can't be without air. I'm so glad I protested years ago to get it. My husband was working in the office and he couldn't stand how cold the office was at work he never wanted air at home. I was working third shift and had to sleep during the day. I was putting in alot of hours at work. It got to the point I wasn't sleeping like I should because it was too hot. I went on strike either we got central air or I wasn't going to come home. I rented a hotel room and stayed there. It wasn't long until my hubby put central air in. ;-)


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What I had today:
Breakfast- oatmeal with blueberries, yogurt and drizzle of local honey (this seems to help a lot with my allergies)
Lunch - small cheeseburger with lettuce
Supper- pot roast, potatoes,broccoli and baked squash , all served on a salad plate. 
I am only able to drink water, so that's what I had with all meals,


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann; I used Pepperidge Farm Whole Wheat with a little Hellmann's mayo. Slice the cucumbers pretty thick like maybe 1/4 inch. no top on the sandwich and just for the fun of it cut into strips or squares. Some times I sprinkle a little sea salt on top. This is a favorite of mine espicially when it's as hot as today was.

We have central air but I have COPD and for some inexplicable reason I need to feel air moving around my face to breath. I don't know why this is but it works so I do it.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Today I had a fat free yogurt with 3/4 c rice krispies
ham sand w/tom on whole wheat bread
crustless egg white quiche w/ salad and lite dressing

The quiche was excellent made with the eggwhites, lots of veggies and Canadian bacon

Still no walking - hot and humid with stiff knees today. It sounds like most of you are doing great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love spinach quiche I ordered it whenever it's on the menu. I never made a quiche. Can someone share their recipe with me. Thanks


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

I go to Water aerobics 3days a week even in winter ,I have lost weight ,and made some beautiful friends ,we have coffee, and solve all the worlds problems after our exercise, so come on over and join us we would love to have you


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

I go to Water aerobics 3days a week even in winter ,I have lost weight ,and made some beautiful friends ,we have coffee, and solve all the worlds problems after our exercise, so come on over and join us we would love to have you


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well for breakfast I had two slices of toast with yeast spread and two poached eggs and an apple and a mandarin and a big mug of coffee with 2 1/2 soup-spoons of sugar, then for lunch I had two chicken and avocado salad sandwiches with butter and mayonnaise and apple and sultana strudel and a milk coffee with three sugars, and for tea I've had a hamburger with mushrooms, pineapple, and cheese as extras and I feel like a hot drink and an apple now, but the night is young and the fridge is full yum-yum.

I walked over a steep hill - track was 1.6 miles and I was walking over the city busy-busy, too. Feel better for the exercise : )

I should point out here that without the exercise, it would've been three poached eggs with 4 buttered toasts for breakfast and no inclination for fruit and vegetables. It's the exercise that's balanced it, and made me want less; and I threw 1/2 the pastry on the strudel to the seagulls as I didn't want it; note "didn't want" - the exercise takes care of me, telling me what to eat and I can trust it.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> Well for breakfast I had two slices of toast with yeast spread and two poached eggs and an apple and a mandarin and a big mug of coffee with 2 1/2 soup-spoons of sugar, then for lunch I had two chicken and avocado salad sandwiches with butter and mayonnaise and apple and sultana strudel and a milk coffee with three sugars, and for tea I've had a hamburger with mushrooms, pineapple, and cheese as extras and I feel like a hot drink and an apple now, but the night is young and the fridge is full yum-yum.
> 
> I walked over a walking over the city busy-busy, too. Feel better for the exercise : )
> 
> ...


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Yesterday I was up and out early to take my daughter for blood work. So I grabbed a greek yogurt and some watermelon. At 9 I had a protein drink. For lunch a sandwich thin with 2 Tbsp. of (Better'n)peanut butter and an orange and then 1 stella doro sponge cookie with a cup of coffee. Dinner was wheat berries with german ck. ( 2 boneless thighs), green beans and an apple. At least 4 large glasses of water. Evening snack with dh 1/2 cup of turkey hill frozen yogurt. A pretty good day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Well for breakfast I had two slices of toast with yeast spread and two poached eggs and an apple and a mandarin and a big mug of coffee with 2 1/2 soup-spoons of sugar, then for lunch I had two chicken and avocado salad sandwiches with butter and mayonnaise and apple and sultana strudel and a milk coffee with three sugars, and for tea I've had a hamburger with mushrooms, pineapple, and cheese as extras and I feel like a hot drink and an apple now, but the night is young and the fridge is full yum-yum.
> 
> I walked over a steep hill - track was 1.6 miles and I was walking over the city busy-busy, too. Feel better for the exercise : )
> 
> I should point out here that without the exercise, it would've been three poached eggs with 4 buttered toasts for breakfast and no inclination for fruit and vegetables. It's the exercise that's balanced it, and made me want less; and I threw 1/2 the pastry on the strudel to the seagulls as I didn't want it; note "didn't want" - the exercise takes care of me, telling me what to eat and I can trust it.


Is there a way that you could substitute your sugar? Can you buy Stevial its a natural sweetener? The brand name I buy is called SweetLeaf.

Keep the excercise going.

I have a very hard time walking I went in this past Monday to have my knee checked. My right knee is bone on bone I will need a knee replacement. I went shopping yesterday I was in alot of pain last night just walking with a shopping cart. This morning I took two Ibuprofen and iced the knee. I still have to find some kind of movement. I love the water its one way for me to get my excercise.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning all! Hope all is well! Yesterday started out with a plan but DH decided to take me out for a few hours. We had a late lunch
at a buffet and only made 1 trip to each station (3 in all) and chose
healthier and lighter foods. When we got home had watermelon later
in the evening. This AM started out with bran flakes with banana.
Lunch will be a Boca burger on a light multi-grain sandwich bun with a
slice of fat free cheese and topped with assorted veggies. I've got a
cantaloupe to cut up and will enjoy with more berries. Tonight it's
rotisserie chicken, baked sweet potatoes, string beans, carrots and
cauliflower. Keep cool everyone!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Way to go!!!..Edith M


Omnivore said:


> Well for breakfast I had two slices of toast with yeast spread and two poached eggs and an apple and a mandarin and a big mug of coffee with 2 1/2 soup-spoons of sugar, then for lunch I had two chicken and avocado salad sandwiches with butter and mayonnaise and apple and sultana strudel and a milk coffee with three sugars, and for tea I've had a hamburger with mushrooms, pineapple, and cheese as extras and I feel like a hot drink and an apple now, but the night is young and the fridge is full yum-yum.
> 
> I walked over a steep hill - track was 1.6 miles and I was walking over the city busy-busy, too. Feel better for the exercise : )
> 
> I should point out here that without the exercise, it would've been three poached eggs with 4 buttered toasts for breakfast and no inclination for fruit and vegetables. It's the exercise that's balanced it, and made me want less; and I threw 1/2 the pastry on the strudel to the seagulls as I didn't want it; note "didn't want" - the exercise takes care of me, telling me what to eat and I can trust it.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi rjhandmade It is a lot of sugar, and I know from past experience that without effort from me, my body will tone it down for me if I keep up the exercise, and in fact that it's vital that I not worry and beat myself up otherwise chaos insinuates itself.

It's quite telling that after that exercise yesterday, I only felt like one soup-spoon of sugar in my big coffee this morning, compared with the heap yesterday, and yet it tastes unpleasantly-sweet.

This new eating developed without effort from me after and while taking exercise from the very first day - four days ago I had the greasy-sweet-stuffing mode, due to lack of exercise.

The fattening-mode's there for an excellent reason, as is the slimming-mode and neither should be regarded as evil. We just are stuck on fattening mode if our life-style supports this. Not being bad, not being stupid, not being ugly, most-certainly not "being a greedy pig" ... Mother Nature's simply doing you a favour getting you to fatten while the going's good ... exercise makes the slimming-switch turn on : )

Conversely, if we're stuck on over-thin mental-problem level, we need to stop the self-flagellation and have a balanced life.

I have nothing to fear, and no need to discipline myself, as my body will do it all if I keep up the exercise, by guiding my appetite towards wholesome foods. A lot of people would've lied about the sugar, to make themselves look good and avoid criticism, but I never ever play those games.

Boy-oh-boy and are there ever some games associated with claims of "virtuous" eating. What a sad waste of time; e.g "I only have to look at food to gain weight" "It's my glands" "It's water-retention" "I make cakes for the family but never eat them" Eating salad in front of others and scoffing what makes one fat in secret ...

FAT IS A FEMINIST ISSUE got me on the right path years ago, ladies, and I recommend it as a wind of common sense blowing the nonsense and anxiety away before it.

My blood-pressure's 105/68, my cholesterol's good, my lungs are the equivalent to that of a 22 year old, and my iron's high for a woman. No pre-diabetes etc. either. I have valid reason not to stir fear into the mixure. I'm 60.

Looking forward to getting some physical recreation as part of my life rather than being house-bound as I was for the last couple of weeks with a relative of mine, which tripped my nature's-switch for fattening mode.

I believe the best way to do this is for me to make bus-rides shorter and walk part of the trips. That way I'll knit it into my routine, rather than pile it on top and thereby feel it to be a cumbersome and dispensable extra.

By 9pm last night I had added a cocoa two sugars, an apple, a mandarin, two toast and cheese, and a glass of milk. It sure as hell wasn't slimmers' milk either. they label it "Low-fat", and I think "Oh yeah - why don't you label it "fat-soluble-vitamins-depleted-milk" as well. Had a good night's sleep and tender calves from the hill-walk. Some knitting today and some work about the yard before I have a party to attend tonight : )



rjhandmade said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Well for breakfast I had two slices of toast with yeast spread and two poached eggs and an apple and a mandarin and a big mug of coffee with 2 1/2 soup-spoons of sugar, then for lunch I had two chicken and avocado salad sandwiches with butter and mayonnaise and apple and sultana strudel and a milk coffee with three sugars, and for tea I've had a hamburger with mushrooms, pineapple, and cheese as extras and I feel like a hot drink and an apple now, but the night is young and the fridge is full yum-yum.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Too hot to move today. It got to 103F. I had 1 cup of coffee with coffee mate and 1/2 tsp sugar to wake up. Then 2 rice cakes with 1 tsp peanut butter and for lunch a cucumber sandwhich with a large glass of water with a lemon slice in it. I am making a macaroni salad loaded with lots of raw diced vegies for supper; celery, radishes shredded carrots and halved cherry tomatoes. I will grill some hamburgers and call it good. Edith M


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you heard of Hungry Girl? Her recipes are for good portions that she creates. I have lost 80 lbs. over approx. 5 years. I started small and didn't count calories. For over 60 years I have lost weight but then put it back on. After reading that this happens because you feel deprived & reward yourself. First small step changed from Diet Coke to water. I am a sipper so that wasn't a big deal. So it was done with small steps & getting some tips & recipes from Hungry Girl. She is online & TV.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

No worries grandmann and I've answered comprehensively back a few posts xx


grandmann said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Well for breakfast I had two slices of toast with yeast spread and two poached eggs and an apple and a mandarin and a big mug of coffee with 2 1/2 soup-spoons of sugar, then for lunch I had two chicken and avocado salad sandwiches with butter and mayonnaise and apple and sultana strudel and a milk coffee with three sugars, and for tea I've had a hamburger with mushrooms, pineapple, and cheese as extras and I feel like a hot drink and an apple now, but the night is young and the fridge is full yum-yum.
> ...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah! Let's hear it for the lucky people in the world who aren't starving either by having it forced on them or through choice - yippeeeeee-yi-yum-yum!


Edith M said:


> Way to go!!!..Edith M
> 
> 
> Omnivore said:
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Omnivore, you sure know your body and to excercise like you do I wish I could say the same. 

Edith, I need to get some cucumbers I need to try one of those cucumbers sandwiches. I can't wait until they start producing in the garden. The garden is coming very slow this year its been too hot.

noniforever, No I never heard of Hungry Girl I need to check that one out.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi grandmann I cringed reading about your joint being bone on bone. :*( Yes I wish you water-exercise and a free knee-replacement xox


grandmann said:


> Omnivore, you sure know your body and to excercise like you do I wish I could say the same.
> 
> Edith, I need to get some cucumbers I need to try one of those cucumbers sandwiches. I can't wait until they start producing in the garden. The garden is coming very slow this year its been too hot.
> 
> noniforever, No I never heard of Hungry Girl I need to check that one out.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't get in any excercise today my upper back was bothering me. 
7am 1 oatmeal pancake - yogurt - blueberries & raspberries
12:30pm brocolli - small piece of salmon - ravioli
6pm Ritz cracker with cheese dip
half baked potato/sour cream - 2 chicken tenders/honey mustard - 1/2 cup coleslaw

I snack on pieces of watermelon throughout the day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I didn't get in any excercise today my upper back was bothering me.
> 7am 1 oatmeal pancake - yogurt - blueberries & raspberries
> 12:30pm brocolli - small piece of salmon - ravioli
> 6pm Ritz cracker with cheese dip
> ...


You did well. I love Ritz crackers but can't have them in the house. They know my name!!!! My neighbor always has them on hand and every now and the I will beg her for 6 of them. She laughs and charges me a cup of coffee for them.

I finished up my eating for the day with a little piece of my son's NY strip steak, about 2 ounces, some nice steamed mixed vegetables, 1/4 cup of cucumber salad, Activia and a large glass of water and a lemon slice. I will most likely have 2 graham crackers and a glass of milk at bedtime.

Good Night All, Edith M


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

sleep well Edith xo


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Edith M, you are giving me lots of inspiration, to keep up with this struggle with my weight....good work, I am sure you will have a good loss at the end of your week.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We went out for fish tonight. When we got seated I went pass the homemade cheese dip I had to try it. Lucky thing we were being seated that way I could get by with one Ritz. :lol: 
I took half my order home and I had no alcoholic because I took 2 ibuprofen because my back was bothering me. It is almost a must in our house that we go out for fish on Friday night. I told my hubby that I feel quilty odering water at the bar. He said not to worry about it because he was drinking and there shouldn't be any reason why I couldn't get by with my water.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I have ridden my bike three of four days... Plus walking the pup

Calorie wise I am staying on track, but I need to get more of the right proteins ... Esp'lly in the am

So I am working on that at the grocer tomorrow


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have been reading all the posts and the two things we all know that we have in common is we are overweight and we have no idea as to how to go about losing the weight. Everyone cuts out bread and potatoes because we have been told they are fattening, then we are told thy aren't. It is recommended in the UK that you have a minimum of 5 portions of fruit and vegetables a day to keep healthy. One week red wine is bad for you then it's not. No wonder we can't lose weight. I went to WW a few years ago when i first started to put weight on, followed the diet and at the end of 2weeks was 14lb heavier than when I started. Stopped going. I did the Atkins diet and got back almost to my original weight but as soon as I stopped my weight went back on. Three years ago I had swine flu and it left me with left ventricle failure so now I get breathless when exercising. Both my hips need replacing. I was told that just before having flu and because of my health at the time they wouldn't do them. Vicious circle, weight goes up from lack of exercise, need to exercise to lose weight. I went to my doctor 5 weeks ago to try to sort out my hips and was told before they would do them I needed to lose weight, tell me something I didn't know. She recommended I went to see a lifestyle advisor so I did. We went through all that i eat and she could only find 2 items that i needed to cut down on, cheese and ice cream. I had to log my food for 2weeks and then go back. I can't cut down but I can cut out so no cheese for 2weeks and only 2spoons of ice cream. As I only use soya milk I make my own icecream so I knew it had less calories than shop bought. Well she weighed me and at the end of the 2 weeks I had lost 1 lb, at this rate it will be 5 yrs before I get my hips sorted. She did say I didn't eat enough. Well now I am logged onto the NHS version of WW called nutracheckUK. Today will be my third day and it is showing up that I am only using half of the calories I could use. The advisor told me that I must add a carb of some sort at every meal, lunchtime I was eating lots of salads but no carbs. Maybe she is right, I don't eat enough, but do I take the gamble and eat more? I am concerned that I might put on even more weight.
For anyone in the UK if you go via your health advisor you don't pay for the first 12 weeks, they give you a voucher to log on with.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Woohoo Christine what a damn nightmare you're living. Hope it works out somehow : (


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I found an interesting site, it's called, "Lose Weight by Eating". I was very impressed with what I read, bookmarked it, and copied a lot of recipes. http://tonetiki.com/

I'm learning a lot by tracking what I'm eating on the following easy to use food diary. It's helpful to have all that information so easily at hand. I've seen patterns I need to remedy. Tracking the water has made me drink more water because I thought I was drinking more than I was. The exercise tracking is also very illuminating, it's my biggest problem area. http://www.myfitnesspal.com/

"Life is not the way it's supposed to be.. It's the way it is.. The way we cope with it, is what makes the difference." unknown

I definitely need to work on how I cope, which leads me to another quote:

"I've Learned....That the Lord didn't do it all in one Day.  What Makes me think I can?" unknown

I'll end with the quote I currently keep on my computer so I always see it:

"Don't let your worries get the best of you;  Remember, Moses started out as a basket case." unknown


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I had a multiple birthday party tonight and we had a potluck. After a good plate of meat and veggies and another of puddings, the idea of eating any of these treats in the pictures made me feel a bit sick, so I left them alone.

I brought Moroccan lamb casserole, jasmine rice and broccoli. I got to take genuine sliced leg ham and good white bread rolls home and put them in my freezer for later. Nice with a thermos of real soup next week, I think. Only a walk to the supermarket for heavy groceries and back, today, for exercise.

Too tired to remember what I had during the day except that it was all proper sensible food.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Omnivore,
Are you trying to torture us?!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mmMardi,
I found "Lose Weight by Eating very interesting, I need to try those oatmeal cookies with cherries and chocolate. 

Do you belong to a web site group?

I try a couple but never stuck with it. I'm in WW. Last week was the first time I lost weight with WW. I really think this posting is helping me out. I'm being honest posting what I eat every day and time spent excercising.

Yesterday I didn't excercise I need to get some time in today.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> mmMardi,
> I found "Lose Weight by Eating very interesting, I need to try those oatmeal cookies with cherries and chocolate.
> 
> Do you belong to a web site group?
> ...


I'm not in a group, but this forum is great! I'm being very faithful about the Food Diary and it has definitely caused me to make changes. Unfortunately, I'm not doing very well on the exercising end. Life keeps getting in the way of exercising. I know I have to rearrange my priorities. I was doing pretty well on my exercise in Denver, but I have so much to do now that I'm back in Illinois. I'm totally overwhelmed and can't seem to get started.

Thank you, that being said motivates me to get going. I'll try to focus on one room at a time. I've been gone since last August and the house is a disaster! On top of that, we just brought back a ton of old furniture from my husband's family farm. There is old furniture sitting in every room except the washrooms, it's like walking through a maze. It's really pretty funny, but I can't seem to laugh about it yet. And, we're supposed to be downsizing. I go back to Denver August 7th and we're trying to get the Illinois home ready to put on the market in the spring. Saying all that out loud makes me realize I'm just depressed and need to realize I can't do it all in that amount of time. I'll just do what I can in the time I have. I think I may be through with CARE GRANNY duty in January, but I'll still need to go back and forth some. I can do this, now I'm off to finish the room I started earlier. Our church garage sale is July 7th and I only have one large box ready to go. I CAN DO THIS, I AM WOMAN WATCH ME ROAR!

Thank you, you've been the answer to my prayer.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > mmMardi,
> ...


Good Luck and you're right one room at a time. I also did not exercise at all this week. Each and everyday some thing or some one needed me. I had been going since Jan 2 or 3 times a week to the gym. Since I have alot to do today, and I prefer Sun. to Sat at the gym I will start tomorrow, I will finish all I can today. Off to get things moving along.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

rjhandmade said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


Thank you! It's a shame we can't all get together to exercise and chat.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One of the leaders at WW said the only excercise she gets in is housecleaning. If we only keep cleaning and moving lets make this part of our excercise program.

I had my Breakfast it was to die for I didn't have one of those sticky nutty caramel rolls for ages. Well, this morning I had a oatmeal pancake with pure maple syrup and a few walnuts plus a cup of ceffee. Who said we can't have what we like but in a different form.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> One of the leaders at WW said the only excercise she gets in is housecleaning. If we only keep cleaning and moving lets make this part of our excercise program.
> 
> I had my Breakfast it was to die for I didn't have one of those sticky nutty caramel rolls for ages. Well, this morning I had a oatmeal pancake with pure maple syrup and a few walnuts plus a cup of ceffee. Who said we can't have what we like but in a different form.


Your breakfast sounds yummy, I need to buy some good maple syrup. That's why I like that Lose Weight by Eating site so much. It alters your perspective and you don't feel so deprived. I had 12 grain toast, 1 Tbsp. crunchy peanut butter, and 8 oz. skim milk.

My goal in life was to have a cleaning lady, it never panned out. Now, my goal is to learn to like to clean and be motivated to do it. I think I'll add housecleaning to my exercise diary, thanks for the idea. I was feeling guilty for not walking with my husband, but now I'm off to exercise (clean).

Have a Zippity Do Dah kind of day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I have been reading all the posts and the two things we all know that we have in common is we are overweight and we have no idea as to how to go about losing the weight. Everyone cuts out bread and potatoes because we have been told they are fattening, then we are told thy aren't. It is recommended in the UK that you have a minimum of 5 portions of fruit and vegetables a day to keep healthy. One week red wine is bad for you then it's not. No wonder we can't lose weight. I went to WW a few years ago when i first started to put weight on, followed the diet and at the end of 2weeks was 14lb heavier than when I started. Stopped going. I did the Atkins diet and got back almost to my original weight but as soon as I stopped my weight went back on. Three years ago I had swine flu and it left me with left ventricle failure so now I get breathless when exercising. Both my hips need replacing. I was told that just before having flu and because of my health at the time they wouldn't do them. Vicious circle, weight goes up from lack of exercise, need to exercise to lose weight. I went to my doctor 5 weeks ago to try to sort out my hips and was told before they would do them I needed to lose weight, tell me something I didn't know. She recommended I went to see a lifestyle advisor so I did. We went through all that i eat and she could only find 2 items that i needed to cut down on, cheese and ice cream. I had to log my food for 2weeks and then go back. I can't cut down but I can cut out so no cheese for 2weeks and only 2spoons of ice cream. As I only use soya milk I make my own icecream so I knew it had less calories than shop bought. Well she weighed me and at the end of the 2 weeks I had lost 1 lb, at this rate it will be 5 yrs before I get my hips sorted. She did say I didn't eat enough. Well now I am logged onto the NHS version of WW called nutracheckUK. Today will be my third day and it is showing up that I am only using half of the calories I could use. The advisor told me that I must add a carb of some sort at every meal, lunchtime I was eating lots of salads but no carbs. Maybe she is right, I don't eat enough, but do I take the gamble and eat more? I am concerned that I might put on even more weight.
> For anyone in the UK if you go via your health advisor you don't pay for the first 12 weeks, they give you a voucher to log on with.


I am so sorry you are having such a rough go. The only thing I can think of is that you follow your advisors advise plus try to break you meals into 6 meals. ie; half yor breakfast at the usual time and the other half 2 hours later.

For me that would be cereal and milk at 7am, juice and toast at 9 or 10 am. Lunch is soup and salad with iced tea. A sandwich and tea around 3pm. Supper is animal protein and steamed veggies and a coffee or tea. Then before bed milk and cookies.

I managed to shed 40 pounds over the course of 2 years and when I reverted to 3 meals a day again the pounds came back.

As of today I am going back to that plan. Just talked myself into it. Edith M


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi
"Us" being tortured, included me until experience lead me to this painless way.

If the sight of high-calorie food is torturing you, then you're starving, and I think that's the wrong way to go about weight-loss. I'm convinced from long-experience that the way to go about it PAINLESSLY and naturally, is to exercise regularly and more, and that alters your appetite away from wanting lots of grease and sugar.

Would you have felt tortured if I'd posted a picture of salad and cheese sandwiches and a bowl of soup? If you'd had plenty to eat, and some exercise, believe me,the sight of the cake and pudding would not be a torment. I could resist it easily precisely because I'd eaten what I felt like, and then also felt like I'd had enough.

If I hadn't exercised, I would've felt like eating that photographed stuff, on top of all the things I'd scoffed, and that was my point. I hope you "get" it now and stop starving yourself, because your body's letting you know you're starving if you crave this stuff when you're artificially cutting down on food.

You'll have noted that I had a range of food at the party, including puddings. By the time the cake and pavlova appeared, my appetite was gone, and I couldn't force myself to have even a little bit for appearances-sake. This wasn't a case of "leave the table when you're still a little bit hungry" or any such artificially-imposed stricture - no; I was there to have a good feast and ate until the idea of eating anything more was off-putting.

If you read the FAT IS A FEMINIST ISSUE book, it'll explain some of it better than I am. It might be natural for you to be about 10kg heavier than what's currently fashionable. If you wait until you're hungry then have what you REALLY FEEL LIKE EATING, it'll be a liberation.

I.e scenario: you have a spoonful of cottage cheese on crispbread for dinner, toss and turn for hours hating the world, then get up at 2 in the morning and wolf down 2kg of ice-cream. Now wouldn't it have been better if you'd had the plate of veggies with a heap of cheesy tomato-ey pasta that you'd really wanted for dinner, in the first place? If you'd not exercised, you would've wanted a heap of greasy pasta and no veggies ...

"Us" being tortured, included me until experience lead me to this painless way.

When I instructed 5 fitness classes a week I was 56 kg and never felt tortured by lack of food. My measurements were 35-25-35 in inches. The classes dropped to 3 a week, and I became a size larger. Still hour-glassy in shape. No classes, and I began to want lots of greasy sweet stuff.


joycevv said:


> Omnivore,
> Are you trying to torture us?!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith M thanks for the tip of eating every 6 hrs. I am so frustrated and want to eat all the time. I love sweets and that is my downfall and being diabetic does not help.

Mary


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Teeple said:


> Edith M thanks for the tip of eating every 6 hrs. I am so frustrated and want to eat all the time. I love sweets and that is my downfall and being diabetic does not help.
> 
> Mary


Keep green pepper, carrot sticks, and green onions in a glass of ice water in the fridge. When you first feel the urge to nibble, go crunch on one. Raw broccoli works, too. Dip it in a dip or dressing that's good for you. Also, don't forget to keep drinking water - 8- 8ounce glasses a day. I also nibble on dry cheerios. Freeze your daily banana in slices and take all day to eat it. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Teeple said:


> Edith M thanks for the tip of eating every 6 hrs. I am so frustrated and want to eat all the time. I love sweets and that is my downfall and being diabetic does not help.
> 
> Mary


I must not have worded that right; you would be eating approximately every 3 hours or 6 times a day. Sorry for the unclear wording, hope this makes it clear.


----------



## Grandma Edie (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the great ideas for grabbing the right snack. I do know that exercise does help and make me feel better physically and mentally. I have decided I want to be healthy not skinny. Healthy to enjoy life with my husband children and grandchildren.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

mmMardi thank you for your ideas i just got real lazy and let things slide. I know better. Thanks for your support i sure need it 

Mary xo


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got a great recipe from this weeks Tea Party for Quoinoa salad. I think it would make a great lunch meal. This recipe was submitted by settleg

2 cups Quoinoa cooked as per pkg directions
cool Quoinoa
Dice 2 large cucumbers,2 large tomatoes and 1/2 large onion
1 small can sliced black olives, drained

Mix well and refrigerate

Serve with sliced avacado and wheat crackers

I plan on making this next week and will let you know how I like it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

What is Quoinoa is that a rice?


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith M sorry for the typo meant to write 3 hrs.
The Quoinoa recipe good will have to try it

Mary


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls, how are we doing on the cleaning excercises for the day?

I cleaned the kitchen and downstairs bathroom plus the floors. I'm done for the day, little by little. Arthritis is a tricky thing you can't over do it or its not good if you under do it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a morning person, so if the housework doesn't get done in the morning, it has to wait until next day. Had a big clean up day yesterday (back to work tomorrow... I will try and fit in a little walk also today.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so, today i bought a smoothie with added protien...wow what a difference...was not hungry for 3 hours, and then wasnt starving

so i went to the local health food store and found some to bring home

tonite, we will eat well, stuffed porkchops and veggies, as son is coming home from camp...however, i have already calculated my calories and portions...and plan to add veggies to make sure i don't get tempted to indulge in too much of the wrong thing

AND i bought more yarn for projects i can do while biking


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Edith,
> 
> What is Quoinoa is that a rice?


It is a grain that I believe comes from South America. It is an almost perfect food in that it is high in protein. You can get it prewashed and that is what I use. The unwashed grain tastes like soap if not thoroughly rinsed and that rinsing can take a lot of water. It is worth a try as it can be eaten many ways.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Girls, how are we doing on the cleaning excercises for the day?
> 
> I cleaned the kitchen and downstairs bathroom plus the floors. I'm done for the day, little by little. Arthritis is a tricky thing you can't over do it or its not good if you under do it.


you can say that again!...trying to plan a vacation, and keep having to explain to the kids and hubby why we need to plan rest days between parks :roll:

noone gets arther until he comes to live in their joint! :hunf:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Girls, how are we doing on the cleaning excercises for the day?
> 
> I cleaned the kitchen and downstairs bathroom plus the floors. I'm done for the day, little by little. Arthritis is a tricky thing you can't over do it or its not good if you under do it.


I only put in thirty minutes before the dust allergy and bending over did me in. I was putting about a dozen framed posters from my classroom and library in a box for the church garage sale. I had to keep bending into the dusty box and adding parts of the inexpensive frames I used. Then I went to the grocery store for about an hour, but I didn't count that. I'd like to think I will do more tonight, but I haven't even made it through today's forum or read much of my new book.

Okay, now for true confession! My husband, who runs or walks 3+ miles everyday but Sunday, wanted to stop at Dairy Queen. I'd like to say I resisted temptation, but it didn't happen. I had a DQ Turtle Brownie with pecans' Blizzard of the month, BUT I did get a mini. It was only about 450 calories. Needless to say, the 100 calories of exercise didn't cover it. The good news is I'll still be under my 1200 calories even with a little meat for dinner. No snack for me tonight.

Tomorrow I'll do better because I know you'll ask and I'm honest to the bone.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

I cheated big time today had ice cream cone, some good and plenty and was very mad at myself. Then i received some great ideas and tips from wonderful KP friends. Having a chicken salad tonight and walked 23 minutes on treadmill and will do more after dinner. Hugs

Mary


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You need to treat yourself once in a while. Don't be mad at yourself. Just do better tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When I go to the Dairy Queen I usually order the banana split I feel besides the ice cream I'm getting fruit. What a excuse. :lol: 

I'm proud of both of you. You both kept the ice cream from coming into the house. When I have a ice cream attack I walk to DQ or Quick Trip. Both places are 3 blocks away from my house. I figure if I can't walk I don't need it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If keeping track of my food doesn't work for me I don't know what I'm going to do. Well, here it goes this is what I had to eat today.

Breakfast: oatmeal pancake - pure maple syrup - walnuts
Lunch 2PM: Mixed greens with a cut-up chicken tender, portabella mushroom 2 TBSP. of Balsamic Vinaigretta Dressing with olive oil - Pickled Beets
Dinner 7PM: 1 cup tortilla soup - cottage cheese with pineapple - half of a small red potato - 2oz. tenderloin - 2oz. broiled haddock
Through the day snacking on Bing Cherries coffee & water to drink.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... Total calories under 1600

Smoothies for breakfast and lunch 

Then 1/2 a small stuffed pork chop, two ears fresh garden corn no butter or salt, small potato without butter

Water all day to drink

Shopped & walked the pooch ... So did a lot of steps but no formal exercise


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I admit I had corn and a white potato... But it was sons favorite meal he requested for his first nite home from camp... And the sweet potatoes looked horrible at the grocer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I admit I had corn and a white potato... But it was sons favorite meal he requested for his first nite home from camp... And the sweet potatoes looked horrible at the grocer


I always thought that corn was a starchy veg. and try to avoid it but actually corn has a lot of fiber.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi
Checking in again. Had 2 poached eggs for breakfast with flakes of strong cheese and 3 heavy-bread toast and vegemite and a banana and an apple. Going off sugar it seems, as only felt like 1 1/2tsp in my giant milk and water coffee.

Lunch 2 white bread rolls with chunks proper leg ham and an apple and a banana and a bowl of veggie and pork soup and water to drink.

Dinner just a coffee-substitute with some milk and a banana and don't feel like any sugar.

Exercise was a short walk to the mall and a wander around the shops, mainly just for the sake of it, except I wanted some lettuce for sandwiches, and haven't been eating the green leafies much lately. I suppose I'll feel like more dinner later on but I'm going to bed early being tired from that late night.

S'pose I should make some yoghurt first as it's so handy.

Aaand I've just microwaved 2 big spuds to have with pasta sauce and cheese and lots of salt, and an apple. G'night.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow Omnivore....how many days is that going to last you?


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> i went on a diet through my doctor that cut all carbs, dairy, sugar, etc. I lost 45 pounds in 5 months and have kept it off. modifying the lifestyle has really helped alot. we reintroduced dairy and fruit in small amounts, but dont eat junk hardly at all and no bread or corn.


is there a name i can use to google this diet for more info?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

yesterday,
Breakfast-nutritional shake,
Snack small package of crackers,
Lunch-Mixed Tex-Mex plate,
Snack-soft serve peach ice cream,
Supper- yogurt and fruit.
It was kind of a special day, DD and GDD went with me to a yarn store. We made it a girls day out. I was NOT going to buy any yarn. ummmm. It just jumped into my basket. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol
Have a wonderful Sunday (or what's left of it for some of you ;-)
I keep forgetting to add exercise, swam in the pool for a while after we got home,


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> When I go to the Dairy Queen I usually order the banana split I feel besides the ice cream I'm getting fruit. What a excuse. :lol:
> 
> I'm proud of both of you. You both kept the ice cream from coming into the house. When I have a ice cream attack I walk to DQ or Quick Trip. Both places are 3 blocks away from my house. I figure if I can't walk I don't need it.


Oh, you have much to learn! I get a strawberry shortcake with nuts when I feel the need to justify. (ice cream=dairy, shortcake=grain, banana=fruit, all=fat, nuts=protein) Have raw veggies when you get home or before and you have a perfectly balanced meal. Does eating it count as exercise?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds good, you can do it!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> I admit I had corn and a white potato... But it was sons favorite meal he requested for his first nite home from camp... And the sweet potatoes looked horrible at the grocer


Nothing wrong with corn and potatoes in moderations. I had a medium sized leftover baked potato. I ate it cold, skin and all, dipped in a mixture of ketchup and mustard. It was my substitute for mustard potato salad. I enjoyed it and didn't feel at all deprived. I've been trying to substitute since reading the Lose Weight by Eating site. http://tonetiki.com/


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I enjoy reading everyone's posts and hope to soon see my scale show some improvement in the anticlockwise direction.
Two years ago I lost twenty pounds, in about three months, by religiously writing down every single thing I ate and drank and what I did for exercise. And now, two years later, all that 20 pounds has crept back on. I know I need to keep a food journal again. I'm afraid I have the slowest metabolism in the world and do take thyroid medication. I'm sure Omnivore is right, that exercise is the key, and I must work on making the time for that, at least an hour a day. Despite gardening and housework and walking my dogs, and eating a healthy diet with almost no sugar, homeostasis still rules the day.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I enjoy reading everyone's posts and hope to soon see my scale show some improvement in the anticlockwise direction.
> Two years ago I lost twenty pounds, in about three months, by religiously writing down every single thing I ate and drank and what I did for exercise. And now, two years later, all that 20 pounds has crept back on. I know I need to keep a food journal again. I'm afraid I have the slowest metabolism in the world and do take thyroid medication. I'm sure Omnivore is right, that exercise is the key, and I must work on making the time for that, at least an hour a day. Despite gardening and housework and walking my dogs, and eating a healthy diet with almost no sugar, homeostasis still rules the day.


I often ask my doctor for a metabolism transfusion, but she just smiles and reminds me to exercise. Using this diary on my computer has been great because I'm not good about continuing to write everything down. It's encouraging me to eat properly, drink enough water, and exercise. I'm doing well on all but the exercise, but I'll get there. Using the cleaning as exercise is encouraging and I'll be uncovering the treadmill. My allergies have been interfering with my walking. Try this site, it's really great. http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. After having been on high dose Prednisone for a long time, I became a flower child, and blossomed in all of the wrong places. Now comes the task of closing the bud and recreating the plant I once was.
Sign me up, as I am alone (not really, as I have my dog, kitten and 2 birds, but none of them are helpful)
Let us know what ideas you come up with as to how we can be there for each other, perhaps swapping some great tasting low calorie, but enjoyable foods, including of course desserts and treats.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

knitknack said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. After having been on high dose Prednisone for a long time, I became a flower child, and blossomed in all of the wrong places. Now comes the task of closing the bud and recreating the plant I once was.
> Sign me up, as I am alone (not really, as I have my dog, kitten and 2 birds, but none of them are helpful)
> Let us know what ideas you come up with as to how we can be there for each other, perhaps swapping some great tasting low calorie, but enjoyable foods, including of course desserts and treats.


Thanks for the chuckle of the morning. I would like to borrow that phrase,


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Due to a bad injury I suffered when I fell on a wet floor, I am unable to do any kind of walking. I smashed both hands and feet and did permanent damage to the sympathethic nerve, which triggered Osteoarthritis in both knees, which are now in need of replacements.
I did PT water exercises which helped somewhat, but have had some problems doing it in the community where I live as I have to bring my service dog with me, and cannot take anymore of the snide remarks and complaints. I am planning on going to a gym that has a PT water instructor to help me. I also have a severely underactive thyroid which I am taking meds for, so hopefully with everything in place it will work. I am not a quiter, so I won't give up.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > When I go to the Dairy Queen I usually order the banana split I feel besides the ice cream I'm getting fruit. What a excuse. :lol:
> ...


Now that's a Idea, next time Strawberry Shortcake with nuts.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

knitknack said:


> Due to a bad injury I suffered when I fell on a wet floor, I am unable to do any kind of walking. I smashed both hands and feet and did permanent damage to the sympathethic nerve, which triggered Osteoarthritis in both knees, which are now in need of replacements.
> I did PT water exercises which helped somewhat, but have had some problems doing it in the community where I live as I have to bring my service dog with me, and cannot take anymore of the snide remarks and complaints. I am planning on going to a gym that has a PT water instructor to help me. I also have a severely underactive thyroid which I am taking meds for, so hopefully with everything in place it will work. I am not a quiter, so I won't give up.


I don't doubt for a second that you'll succeed! I think the Physical Therapist is a great idea. My friend always smiles and says, "I'm sorry you feel that way!"

I have a chronic virus which makes walking long distances difficult for me due to low energy. I saw a doctor one time (he was a substitute while mine was having a baby) and he told me he didn't believe in my virus. My response was, "I pray no one you love gets it for you to believe in it." He was rather taken aback and flustered. I continued smiling and was very proud of myself for thinking of that then, rather than later.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - gained 20 lbs since retiring in 2007 so pulled out my Weightwatchers brochures to get re-motivated... esp since I have my 55th h.s. reunion soon. Back to writing down what I eat and drinking more water....and dancing around the house to salsa music. Also - One of the trainers at Weight Watchers told us: when you have a craving, tell yourself to wait 10 minutes...and drink water instead and go for a walk, check your garden, or pick up your knitting (I pick up my knitting anyway). We can do it! (PS - cutting out carbs should also help a lot!)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

grrrrrrrr after a week of staying on my program i was getting ready for church and my pants fit, but were snugger than the last time i wore them

don't you just hate those kind of moments!

oh well, i am still motivated

smoothie for breakfast, grilled chicken salad for lunch...and i shared sme of the chicken with my son and left salad on my plate for the angels


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Haw-haw that made me l.o.l - a good way to start the day. I had a fourth meal a few hours later on, too.


bettyirene said:


> Wow Omnivore....how many days is that going to last you?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah; lifestyle-Nazis, as I call them, are irritating. If it ain't broke, don't fix it : )

One of my sisters is a diet-Nazi. A typical trick is that she'll invite you for lunch then serve a bowl of thin soup and argue that that's plenty and I shouldn't need any more food. I said I needed a couple of cheese sandwiches and advanced on her fridge with a gleam in my eye. She told me I was fat enough already. I wasn't even obese.

Well; I blew (someone telling me not to eat is like telling me not to breath so much) and told her that that day when we were shopping, after we'd spoken to an old lady, the old lady asked me if my sister was my mother. My sister's a year older than I am.

That emaciation's not doing sis' any favours, I told her. Just jealous of people who eat enough, these food-Nazis.

My other sister buys into all the latest science and not-the-full-picture dictates about food, and follows it slavishly. For instance, she wouldn't add salt to her food, or cook with it, but would "crack" and eat some pickles and potato crisps, thereby getting some of that vital salt.

In N.Z, our soils are poor in iodine, causing goitre, and so we have a choice of buying iodized or non-iodized table-salt. One day I noticed a swelling at the base of her throat and recommended she get it checked. Sure enough; iodine-deficient goitre.

When her husband broke a bone hiking, for the 3rd time, I suggested he might have osteoporosis. She wouldn't let him eat cheese etc. "ooh naughty-naughty cholesterol" He didn't even have a problem with cholesterol. Sure enough, he had osteoporosis - so now she's "allows" him to eat some cheese. When will this madness end? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


mmMardi said:


> knitknack said:
> 
> 
> > Due to a bad injury I suffered when I fell on a wet floor, I am unable to do any kind of walking. I smashed both hands and feet and did permanent damage to the sympathethic nerve, which triggered Osteoarthritis in both knees, which are now in need of replacements.
> ...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Joyce
Have you noticed that when identical twins separated at birth and brought up apart get together at long last, they look the same weight? I think we have our own pre-determined meter ticking away at work here, if we have unlimited access to food. I'd like to have a body that doesn't cripple me with its own weight, and exercise really works for me.

I learned recently not to use coffee to drive myself past the point where I'm tired, after being sick and run-down for a month from doing a weekend's cycle-tour (lost a kg on it, and gained it back over that month)


joycevv said:


> I enjoy reading everyone's posts and hope to soon see my scale show some improvement in the anticlockwise direction.
> Two years ago I lost twenty pounds, in about three months, by religiously writing down every single thing I ate and drank and what I did for exercise. And now, two years later, all that 20 pounds has crept back on. I know I need to keep a food journal again. I'm afraid I have the slowest metabolism in the world and do take thyroid medication. I'm sure Omnivore is right, that exercise is the key, and I must work on making the time for that, at least an hour a day. Despite gardening and housework and walking my dogs, and eating a healthy diet with almost no sugar, homeostasis still rules the day.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Todays intake;
Breakfast-Nutritional Drink
Lunch-6" Subway sandwich with turkey,cheese and veggies,
Snack- Small package of crackers,
Supper-Chicken Alfredo with one slice of garlic bread served on a salad plate. 
Not much exercise, just shopping.
"See" y'all tomorrow,


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

I would be interested as I need to lose about 75 pounds but have no idea how I would do it since I usually only eat once a day and that is a small meal itself. I have been informed by my family that coffee is not a meal.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sassiladyann said:


> I would be interested as I need to lose about 75 pounds but have no idea how I would do it since I usually only eat once a day and that is a small meal itself. I have been informed by my family that coffee is not a meal.


It may be that you are not eating enough! Are you able to exercise?


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

My husband had me eat more and I put on 10 pounds. I eat a small portion and fill like I am absolutely stuffed, my 5 year old eats more than I do. I don't get around very well I have back and muscle issues. Doctors not help. I try to walk 30 minutes a few times a week and am up and down at work and home. In constant pain.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you been to an Internist?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sassiladyann said:


> My husband had me eat more and I put on 10 pounds. I eat a small portion and fill like I am absolutely stuffed, my 5 year old eats more than I do. I don't get around very well I have back and muscle issues. Doctors not help. I try to walk 30 minutes a few times a week and am up and down at work and home. In constant pain.


What type of Doctor are you going to? Have you been to an Internist?


----------



## Kell-Lea (Aug 26, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> That is a great topic. I need to be accountable to someone.A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with IC or painful bladder syndrome. Been treated for decades for recurring UTIs, intersticial cystitis is a chronic condition. No coffe, tomatoes, oj,no soda or anything with acid..maybe for life. However, the upside, since stopping coffe with heavy cream, I have lost 2# since my diagnosis. Hard to believe. I need to lose about 25 more lbs. Thanks for adressing this,


When I had to give up caffeine I found a great substitute for coffee. Ayrevedic Roast. He's on facebook and online. Made in USA and all organic. Cured my coffee desire!!!


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

What type of Doctor are you going to? Have you been to an Internist?[/quote]

I went to 5 Doctors in 3 years and gave up. That was about 10 years ago. Diagnosed with Nueropathy, possible MS and they asked if I was depressed and that was it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> I would be interested as I need to lose about 75 pounds but have no idea how I would do it since I usually only eat once a day and that is a small meal itself. I have been informed by my family that coffee is not a meal.


How active are you? After I went back and read your messages you answer my question. It sounds like you more or less work and sleep. You try to stay engertic with coffee. It sounds like a problem especially with all your pain.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sassiladyann said:


> What type of Doctor are you going to? Have you been to an Internist?


I went to 5 Doctors in 3 years and gave up. That was about 10 years ago. Diagnosed with Nueropathy, possible MS and they asked if I was depressed and that was it.[/quote]

I probably did similar rounds. I ended up going to an Infectious Disease Doctor at Chicago's Presbyterian St. Lukes. I have Epstein Barr Virus, not all doctors believe in it, but my doctor was one of four in the world that studied it. I was very lucky to find him. Currently its classed as Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, but those of us with it rather scoff at that. I was in my early thirties, in Chronic Pain (muscles & joints), swollen everywhere, and slept most of the time. I went from being an extrovert to an introvert, and often what I thought I was saying was not what came out of my mouth. It was horrible. The original doctor that identified it did so because I walked in with an article from a magazine and he had just seen something in a medical journal. He sent away for the test, I had it, and he said there was nothing that could be done. Most likely I would never get my personality back or work again. I had two small children. I went home and cried for two weeks. Then I realized I was a Christian and a Texan, and nobody tells me what I will or won't do! I found a support group, through which I found the doctor downtown. It took a few years, but then I was back teaching and taught for 23 years. I also, for the most part, got back my personality. Do I still have some problems? Sure, but I cope and don't apologize for them because it is what it is. I'm telling you this because I don't want you to give up. Find a large research hospital and don't quit until they find something. Don't give up on yourself. I was very lucky in that my husband was supportive. I'm not saying you have my virus, I'm just saying don't give up! Not eating is dangerous, especially if you're not losing any weight. You could have some kind of an allergy that creates a lot of the problems you're having.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> What type of Doctor are you going to? Have you been to an Internist?


I went to 5 Doctors in 3 years and gave up. That was about 10 years ago. Diagnosed with Nueropathy, possible MS and they asked if I was depressed and that was it.[/quote]

Has anyone checked your throid/metabolism?
Sue


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

I think the second or third visit they ran a complete screen on me and it was fine


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

A couple of years ago I noticed that I was starting to have a hard time trying to say what I was thinking. Forgetting words, mixing words up that kind of thing. I don't know if anyone noticed it but myself though. Seems to be getting worse the last 6 months or so but not enough to be an issue. I get a little frustrated but it's not bad


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

You need a big Research Hospital that can send you from doctor to doctor until they figure it out. If you have good insurance get the best you can. Mayo Clinic in Minnesota is wonderful. We took our son there once when the doctors in Chicago felt it was best. Have you gone to an Endocrinologist? http://www.news-medical.net/health/Endocrinologist-What-is-an-Endocrinologist.aspx Sometimes, you have to be the one to think outside of the box when your doctor doesn't. Remember, "When you hear hoofbeats, it might be a Zebra!"

Sleep well,
Mardi


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

iId better not gloat about how much I ate today, but it was all wholesome.

I went for a walk and came home feeling ill from breathing selfish-b*stards smoke from their chimneys. The walk's done me more harm than good.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's what I ate now I'm off to bed with the knitting and a library book.
Breakfast 2 poached eggs with cheese and 3 heavy toast and vegemite and a banana and a mandarin and a small coffee 1 sugar and 1/3 milk.

Lunch big plate Moroccan lamb curry (4 cups) with jasmine rice (4 packed cups) and 1/2 a lettuce 'cos I got a craving for lettuce. 

Dinner an apple, thick skim milk yoghurt (2 1/2cups) with cup hot water and bit milk and 1 sugar, 3 toast with melted cheese. Giant water and some milk cocoa with 1 sugar.

I had an hour's walk but it was poisoned by chimney-smoke.

P.S the cups are those little metric ones.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Omnivore, how could anyone eat 8 cups of food at one meal?! How big is your stomach anyway?
Thanks for giving me a good chuckle to start my day! It's so hot around here I can only think about ice water.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Kell-Lea said:


> dagmargrubaugh said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great topic. I need to be accountable to someone.A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with IC or painful bladder syndrome. Been treated for decades for recurring UTIs, intersticial cystitis is a chronic condition. No coffe, tomatoes, oj,no soda or anything with acid..maybe for life. However, the upside, since stopping coffe with heavy cream, I have lost 2# since my diagnosis. Hard to believe. I need to lose about 25 more lbs. Thanks for adressing this,
> ...


Thanks Kell-Lea. I am doing pretty good now without caffeine. I feel if I drink one cup, it will be like any other addiction, can't stop. Have a great week,


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

Like you I followed Weightwatchers but have now given up. Once the weight started creeping back on I thought of rejoining. However I found an app for my phone which allows me to track points just like WW. Don't know if you've got an Android phone but have a look for Pts Plus Diary. I've lost 3.5kg (8lb) in 5weeks.

Good luck to everyone with their weight loss journey.


Pennyrose98 said:


> I know I need encouragement. It's a long slow road ahead of me. I did the WW program but found that it was too expensiveor my budget at the moment. I am taking what I have learned there and applying it daily.
> Donna


uoi


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiya Joyce
It does sound a lot; I'd actually had 1/2 that quantity, done some work about the place, then realised that it wasn't enough, so had the rest about 2 hours later and went for a walk. I think I got hungry quickly because the curry was runny and full of mushrooms and not enough calories as there was only a little bit of meat there in proportion to the liquid which was over-generous.

I'd made two parts Moroccan lamb and one part beef and mushroom ragout for the party on Saturday and had enough left over to fill several 500ml pottles and freeze them. Lots of pasta sauce in that lot.


joycevv said:


> Oh Omnivore, how could anyone eat 8 cups of food at one meal?! How big is your stomach anyway?
> Thanks for giving me a good chuckle to start my day! It's so hot around here I can only think about ice water.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today starts a new day, its hot outside so no excercise out doors. I might go down to the pool or do some housecleaning. I have to find some kind of movement even though my knee is hurting so far the pain didn't go up my back. 

Food intake for yesterday and for excercise I went shopping.
Breafast: Toast-peanut butter-banana
Lunch: 1/2 cup of soup raw veg.
Supper: hotdog with bun, mustard & pickles relish
Greek yogurt-blueberries
small peach


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Today starts a new day, its hot outside so no excercise out doors. I might go down to the pool or do some housecleaning. I have to find some kind of movement even though my knee is hurting so far the pain didn't go up my back.
> 
> Food intake for yesterday and for excercise I went shopping.
> Breafast: Toast-peanut butter-banana
> ...


I'm still gathering things for the church garage sale, at least I will be if I ever get off this computer. Shopping uses a lot of calories! If you buy a bunch and have to reach high, you get in both strength training and upper body exercise.

Yesterday I had:
Breakfast: 1 slice of 12 grain bread, 1 slice pepper jack cheese 
Lunch: 2 cups homemade beef broth, 1 Tbsp. chunky peanut butter, 5 saltine crackers
Dinner: Chicken breast, watermelon & grapes, 1 cup skim milk
Snacks: Carrots, Green Peppers, 3 slices of bacon (husband's fault - the smell was too tempting - if I had control I wouldn't look like this), 1/2 cup Kozy Shack Tapioca pudding, 2 bananas (I froze in slices)

The bananas (freezer), carrots, and green peppers (fridge) I nibbled on throughout the day and added a few to each meal.

Oops, I thought I was under my 1200 calories, but in writing this down I realized I'd forgotten to put in my daily Pepsi. I really need to stop that Pepsi. BUT, I was 102 calories over and the bacon was 105 - Will I lose the calories if I blame it on husband?

Oh, well, todays another day and Hope springs eternal!

I hope your knee feels better, water is great for it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I will try to get more water in today. I finish cleaning the family room now I need a break before I go on. The all-season room, living room and dining room.

You are so right cleaning in this heat especially if you have air is the best we can do at this time. Alot reaching I cleaned the inside windows, picture frames and base boards. I feel I got some stretching excercise in.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Used to be I got lots of exercise and the only fattening things were 2 tsp of sugar in my drinks, and cheese.

I feel "on track" getting back to this, and it'll safeguard my health by avoiding having a starvation-diet menu which would then, inevitably, alternate with a gorge-in-a-panic on extreme-fatteners mode.

This allows for having social feasts which include things I don't buy, usually. I don't feel tempted to buy the extreme-fatteners when I exercise ...

I remember a (fat) lady getting really sour at me at a singles dinner because I didn't eat the food-colouring blob of stale frozen cream she kept recommending at a smorgasbord. I wanted to have three plates of the beautiful French onion soup. She said "oh; that's why you're so slim; you diet".

She just didn't get it. I eat for me, and what I WANT to eat. Same as I breath as much as I feel like, go to the toilet when and how I feel like, and all such natural bodily-urges, as is eating and appetite. None of anyone else's jealous Nazi-control-freak business.

When it was time to advance with glee and foul intent on the pudding-racks, instead of a slab of cheesecake, I trimmed a bit off all the portions of different ones I fancied, and noticed this action "liberated" the queue behind me to do the same.

Aren't I lovely - deserve a medal for selfless services to humanity hahahaha. "Fatty" got madder, and snarled "I thought you were on a diet!!!"

When she stared at my food and said "that's a big plateful!" in front of everyone at the table, I didn't riposte "Unlike you, I'm not going up for a 2nd and 3rd helping", when she would have replied "I'm not having a 2nd helping" and I would've answered "not now, you ain't ..."

Games, eh? Woof-woof. :twisted:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We didn't hear from Edith for the past couple days. I'm anxious to find out if she made the Quoina Salad.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh, that was too funny! I will never look at zebra's the same again  and will watch for stripes!



mmMardi said:


> You need a big Research Hospital that can send you from doctor to doctor until they figure it out. If you have good insurance get the best you can. Mayo Clinic in Minnesota is wonderful. We took our son there once when the doctors in Chicago felt it was best. Have you gone to an Endocrinologist? http://www.news-medical.net/health/Endocrinologist-What-is-an-Endocrinologist.aspx Sometimes, you have to be the one to think outside of the box when your doctor doesn't. Remember, "When you hear hoofbeats, it might be a Zebra!"
> 
> Sleep well,
> Mardi


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I came in from outside try doing some gardening excercising, pulling out weeds. I did this until the mosquitos got the best of me. It looked like it was going to rain so the temp. drop. Well, anyway I didn't feel like spraying myself down with bug repellent so I quit. Is it only in WI that we get mosquitos?

Breakfast: pumpkin pancake - blueberries - greek yogurt
Lunch: 1 ear of corn - 1/2 C. soup - raw veg. - lettuce salad w/balsanic dressing
Supper: sweet potato - asparagus - poached egg
Snack: organic Micro popcorn - Bing Cherries


----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

I've just spent a goodly amount of time trying to get all caught up here . . . and now I'm inspired!!! I had been going to the gym every morning earlier this year, and then, with one thing or another, gradually stopped. No excuses . . . I'm signing up again this week and getting back into it. Thanks to you guys!!

Has anyone mentioned skinnytaste.com? I found some great recipes there that have become favorites in this house (even the non-dieters are fans). The latest, overnight oatmeal, was a big surprise. It sounded "interesting" in a scary sort of way, but it turns out. . . we love it!!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I came in from outside try doing some gardening excercising, pulling out weeds. I did this until the mosquitos got the best of me. It looked like it was going to rain so the temp. drop. Well, anyway I didn't feel like spraying myself down with bug repellent so I quit. Is it only in WI that we get mosquitos?
> 
> Breakfast: pumpkin pancake - blueberries - greek yogurt
> Lunch: 1 ear of corn - 1/2 C. soup - raw veg. - lettuce salad w/balsanic dressing
> ...


Great job on the food! I love your breakfast. Mosquitos are on my list of questions to ask God about when I die. What positive purpose do they have? Job???


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Sherbearkub said:


> I've just spent a goodly amount of time trying to get all caught up here . . . and now I'm inspired!!! I had been going to the gym every morning earlier this year, and then, with one thing or another, gradually stopped. No excuses . . . I'm signing up again this week and getting back into it. Thanks to you guys!!
> 
> Has anyone mentioned skinnytaste.com? I found some great recipes there that have become favorites in this house (even the non-dieters are fans). The latest, overnight oatmeal, was a big surprise. It sounded "interesting" in a scary sort of way, but it turns out. . . we love it!!


Thank you for the great site. I bookmarked and am now going back for more recipes.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I have been reading all the posts and the two things we all know that we have in common is we are overweight and we have no idea as to how to go about losing the weight. Everyone cuts out bread and potatoes because we have been told they are fattening, then we are told thy aren't. It is recommended in the UK that you have a minimum of 5 portions of fruit and vegetables a day to keep healthy. One week red wine is bad for you then it's not. No wonder we can't lose weight. I went to WW a few years ago when i first started to put weight on, followed the diet and at the end of 2weeks was 14lb heavier than when I started. Stopped going. I did the Atkins diet and got back almost to my original weight but as soon as I stopped my weight went back on. Three years ago I had swine flu and it left me with left ventricle failure so now I get breathless when exercising. Both my hips need replacing. I was told that just before having flu and because of my health at the time they wouldn't do them. Vicious circle, weight goes up from lack of exercise, need to exercise to lose weight. I went to my doctor 5 weeks ago to try to sort out my hips and was told before they would do them I needed to lose weight, tell me something I didn't know. She recommended I went to see a lifestyle advisor so I did. We went through all that i eat and she could only find 2 items that i needed to cut down on, cheese and ice cream. I had to log my food for 2weeks and then go back. I can't cut down but I can cut out so no cheese for 2weeks and only 2spoons of ice cream. As I only use soya milk I make my own icecream so I knew it had less calories than shop bought. Well she weighed me and at the end of the 2 weeks I had lost 1 lb, at this rate it will be 5 yrs before I get my hips sorted. She did say I didn't eat enough. Well now I am logged onto the NHS version of WW called nutracheckUK. Today will be my third day and it is showing up that I am only using half of the calories I could use. The advisor told me that I must add a carb of some sort at every meal, lunchtime I was eating lots of salads but no carbs. Maybe she is right, I don't eat enough, but do I take the gamble and eat more? I am concerned that I might put on even more weight.
> For anyone in the UK if you go via your health advisor you don't pay for the first 12 weeks, they give you a voucher to log on with.


I found it difficult to work out my exercise level to start with but I am now using a pedometer and I enter my number of steps each day and I am now getting a more accurate view of my exercise level. My husband is a star. He only needs to lose a few pounds but he is doing it with me and he is weighing everything out and I add to my favourites so this diet is easier than I have done before and it seems to be working. Fingers crossed.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Annmilla said:


> Hi. You can count me in. My portion sizes are too large
> Has anyone tried using a smaller plate. Does this work
> I have to lose 2 stone at least
> Ann


log on to the Nutracheckuk site and look at that. Referal through NHS I get 12 weeks free and after that its only £1.47 per week. They allow me 2115 calories per day, when trying to do it myself was working on about 1000. Lifestyle adviser said I wasnt eating enough and I am now following their advice and it seems to be working. I always have spare calories at the end of the day but I am eating more than I did but the right things. 
good luck.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! I wouldn't even know how to start! I work nights, 12 hr shifts, Wed-Fri and every other Saturday. So, my first day off is pretty much shot, since I get home at 7:30 AM and have to sleep half my day away. Anyone have any ideas for meals? My breakfast would be around 4PM. lol Oh, and I am Type 2 Diabetic and have Stage 3 Kidney Disease, so I have to stay away from certain foods. Oatmeal throws my blood sugar up about 150 points. (should be about 90, but throws it up to about 200 or so). I'm so frustrated right now, I've almost totally given up. Also, I can't walk much because my weight makes my knees hurt, and it would have to be around night time. Oh, and I have Bursitis in both shoulders, but mainly left is hurting right now, so jumping jacks and such are out of the question for now. And I got into this situation......out of depression because my 2nd marriage failed. Same as #1..their cheating. Plus the 3 boyfriends in between. So I feel like I have a big L printed across my forehead. LOL Anyway, I have learned my lesson, and now just need encouragement (and a little help) to get rid of about 50-60 lbs. and I'm really embarrassed to post this...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I had a minor walk including part of a hill and did some Spring-cleaning for 4 hrs and some knitting and didn't eat a lot and none of it was fattening.

Not much coffee either because it makes me too hyper and I embarrass myself.

The weather was a bit ick with that fine swirling rain that gets under your umbrella so I wasn't inclined to spend much time outside, in the dirty smokey air.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't have diabetes, but I reckon oatmeal's weird because, although I like it, I can't have it for breakfast as it makes me feel the sort of sick you feel when you have nothing but cookies for a meal.

I can have it during the day for a snack, though. Maybe you need some proper protein for breakfast, such as toast and eggs, no grease added, and an apple or banana and coffee, to make life worth living and that. : )

That sort of meal ticks energy into me for a few hours. I loathe muesli and such as it's like eating a bowl of sweet sawdust with dried stale cake, and it provokes wind mightily, besides.


rpuhrmann said:


> Wow! I wouldn't even know how to start! I work nights, 12 hr shifts, Wed-Fri and every other Saturday. So, my first day off is pretty much shot, since I get home at 7:30 AM and have to sleep half my day away. Anyone have any ideas for meals? My breakfast would be around 4PM. lol Oh, and I am Type 2 Diabetic and have Stage 3 Kidney Disease, so I have to stay away from certain foods. Oatmeal throws my blood sugar up about 150 points. (should be about 90, but throws it up to about 200 or so). I'm so frustrated right now, I've almost totally given up. Also, I can't walk much because my weight makes my knees hurt, and it would have to be around night time. Oh, and I have Bursitis in both shoulders, but mainly left is hurting right now, so jumping jacks and such are out of the question for now. And I got into this situation......out of depression because my 2nd marriage failed. Same as #1..their cheating. Plus the 3 boyfriends in between. So I feel like I have a big L printed across my forehead. LOL Anyway, I have learned my lesson, and now just need encouragement (and a little help) to get rid of about 50-60 lbs. and I'm really embarrassed to post this...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> I don't have diabetes, but I reckon oatmeal's weird because, although I like it, I can't have it for breakfast as it makes me feel the sort of sick you feel when you have nothing but cookies for a meal.
> 
> I can have it during the day for a snack, though. Maybe you need some proper protein for breakfast, such as toast and eggs, no grease added, and an apple or banana and coffee, to make life worth living and that. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Wow! I wouldn't even know how to start! I work nights, 12 hr shifts, Wed-Fri and every other Saturday. So, my first day off is pretty much shot, since I get home at 7:30 AM and have to sleep half my day away. Anyone have any ideas for meals? My breakfast would be around 4PM. lol Oh, and I am Type 2 Diabetic and have Stage 3 Kidney Disease, so I have to stay away from certain foods. Oatmeal throws my blood sugar up about 150 points. (should be about 90, but throws it up to about 200 or so). I'm so frustrated right now, I've almost totally given up. Also, I can't walk much because my weight makes my knees hurt, and it would have to be around night time. Oh, and I have Bursitis in both shoulders, but mainly left is hurting right now, so jumping jacks and such are out of the question for now. And I got into this situation......out of depression because my 2nd marriage failed. Same as #1..their cheating. Plus the 3 boyfriends in between. So I feel like I have a big L printed across my forehead. LOL Anyway, I have learned my lesson, and now just need encouragement (and a little help) to get rid of about 50-60 lbs. and I'm really embarrassed to post this...


Never be embarrassed, just keep putting one foot in front of the other. YOU CAN DO THIS! Unfortunately, the best lessons are ones we don't want to learn. Take what you've learned , smile, and keep going!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's posts so much, and so sympathize with everyones struggles. Here's a recipe I tried yesterday and it was so delicious on a hot summer day.

2 1/2 cups fresh peas (mine were just shelled from the garden)
2 cups ice water
2 cloves garlic 
1 cup of stale bread
2 T olive oil
1 1/2 T sherry vinegar
salt and pepper

You cook the peas for four minutes and then plunge them in cold water.
Then blend everything together in a food processor, and keep refrigerated till time to eat.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I forgot to say, it's called Fresh Pea Gazpacho, and you can add more water if it seems to thick.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I wish you all a fun-filled fourth of July. Here is a link to a great website. It will take you to a quiche recipe that my daughter made last week. She made 3 crustless quiche in about 15 minutes plus cook time!! My idea of dinner. Served with a salad they were very satisfying and healthy. I hope you get to try this and enjoy it as much as we did. I'm sure there are many more recipes on this site but I haven't had time to check it out. It just may be a really great resource for making our recipes more low cal and healthy.

http://skinnymom.com/2012/06/01/skinny-quiche/#.T_NNUfpqX9s.mailto


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have diabetes, but I reckon oatmeal's weird because, although I like it, I can't have it for breakfast as it makes me feel the sort of sick you feel when you have nothing but cookies for a meal.
> ...


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

@ rphurmann - Can you join a gym with a pool? Maybe get a discount if you have a Doctor's note? Water exercising sounds like it might be a good fit for you. You hang in there and don't feel like a loser! Keep going forward with your head up


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> @ rphurmann - Can you join a gym with a pool? Maybe get a discount if you have a Doctor's note? Water exercising sounds like it might be a good fit for you. You hang in there and don't feel like a loser! Keep going forward with your head up


I think this is really good advise I can't do much excercise myself but I find the water a excellent way for me to get my excercises in.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> Hi Everyone, I wish you all a fun-filled fourth of July. Here is a link to a great website. It will take you to a quiche recipe that my daughter made last week. She made 3 crustless quiche in about 15 minutes plus cook time!! My idea of dinner. Served with a salad they were very satisfying and healthy. I hope you get to try this and enjoy it as much as we did. I'm sure there are many more recipes on this site but I haven't had time to check it out. It just may be a really great resource for making our recipes more low cal and healthy.
> 
> http://skinnymom.com/2012/06/01/skinny-quiche/#.T_NNUfpqX9s.mailto


Thanks for submitting the site. I want to try the quiche and there are other Italian dishes I would like to try. Thank You also, for starting this posting. I lost 2 # last week with WW and I think I lost another 2# this week. I had a awakening when I saw what other people were eating in a day. Counting pts. wasn't for me. Since I'm on KP anyway its so easy for me to tract.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excercise: water/arthritis

Snack: Watermelon
Breakfast: Yoqurt - 1/4 Cup Raisin Bran Crunch
Lunch: Chicken thigh - green beans/one small potato/tab of butter - pickle beets
Supper: ear of corn - veg salad - Walden Farms/Bleu Cheese Dressing

I like bleu cheese but I don't know if I care for the dressing. I thought I would tried it out. It was mention here on this site.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sherbearkub said:


> I've just spent a goodly amount of time trying to get all caught up here . . . and now I'm inspired!!! I had been going to the gym every morning earlier this year, and then, with one thing or another, gradually stopped. No excuses . . . I'm signing up again this week and getting back into it. Thanks to you guys!!
> 
> Has anyone mentioned skinnytaste.com? I found some great recipes there that have become favorites in this house (even the non-dieters are fans). The latest, overnight oatmeal, was a big surprise. It sounded "interesting" in a scary sort of way, but it turns out. . . we love it!!


I need to check the back pages on this thread but there are still so many good recipes coming in.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well this is typical of what happens when I think it's o.k to cut back on wholesome food and not eat to appetite: had 2 poached eggs and a bowl of chicken noodle soup with cheese and a small coffee with 1 sugar and an apple for breakfast, hungry 2 hrs later, bought and ate an egg and salad sandwich and a banana and a persimmon and a diet coke and hungry 2 hrs later, so since I was at a friend's house by then, and didn't want to make myself a Dagwood sandwich "because that would've been stealing/impertinent", had 6 biscuits/cookies and coffee because I was starving.

Admittedly the quake last night disorganized me and there was no bread and other things in the house and I was trying to save money on take-aways, but I should've had twice as much food as that and then I wouldn't have had to fill up on biscuits (chocolate chip and peanut brownies).

Oh well no harm done and the fridge is stocked now. Good to report-in so the rot doesn't set in.

A medium amount of hill-walking and some bread (6 slices) and cheese and 2 bananas so far for dinner and I'd better heat up some of that Moroccan casserole.

Progress? My clothes are looser and more comfortable now. Treated myself to an inverted pageboy haircut and now I look like an Amazonian Indian ha-ha.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> We didn't hear from Edith for the past couple days. I'm anxious to find out if she made the Quoina Salad.


Granmann: Somehow I lost the thread of the site. Don't know how I did that. Today I made up my mind up I was not getting off the computer until I found my friends.

I forgot the Quinoia when I went shopping yesterday so it will have to wait till next week. My check was late this month so shopping was a day late as well. Old Timers disease you know. Mess with the routine and panic sets in.

I saw my Dr on Monday and heis pleased with my progress. I have shedd 2 pounds since my last visit a month ago so I am happy about that.

This hot weather has me stymied. Can't walk outside, Dr's orders, so I am doing 5 minutes 3 x a day on the treadmill Rick bought some years ago. Dr wants me to up that by 1 minute each session every week until I can do 20 minutes at a time.

This morning I had a rice cake with a smear of peanut butter.
Mid morning I had coffe without sugar, just 1 T of French Vanilla creamer
Lunch was a grilled cheese sandwich and a large glass of cold water
Afternoon snack was 10 red seedless grapes
Supper will be potatoe salad, raw veggies and a hamburger with Activia for desert
Evening snack will be the inevitable Graham cracker and a glass of milk.

Now I am going back to see what the rest of you have been up to since I wandered off. Edith M


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Edith M said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't hear from Edith for the past couple days. I'm anxious to find out if she made the Quoina Salad.
> ...


Sounds good Edith, keep up the good work. I lost the thread, too. I searched until I found it. I wonder if others did, too.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Grandmann,

I hope you enjoy that website. It has a lot of great recipes on it. I'm glad to hear you are doing so well with the support of this group. I am glad that I looked into starting this support area on Knitting Paradise.

I lost 1# last week but of course that was better than a gain. I hope it has to do with the water retention problem I have and the heat. Let's see what happens between now and next Monday. Today was a tough day for me because all of the neighbors who had nothing planned for the fourth got together for hot dogs, burgers and all types of salads. It was so nice to have everyone together and of course I had the "traditional" 1 burger, 1 hot dog with certainly was more that my new lifestyle calls for. I hope it all melts away in the heat!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I wasn't watching the clock AGAIN so the supper I had planned was changed to baked potatoe, Kielbasa, mixed steamed veggie, cuccumber salad and Activia and a big glass of cold water. I really have to pay more attention.

I'm blaming it on heat and age. That's my story and I"m sticking with it.

I have not yet gone back to read all the posts I missed but for those that shed pounds==Yeah, for those that stayed the same==take heart you will get there and for those that gained, take a look at what you ate and the exercise you did to see where you went wrong. Then make the proper adjusments and move on. No sense beating yourself up over it. There are no penalties to pay. All of us remember we did not put on the extra pounds overnight and they wont go away overnight either.

Now to play catch up. See you all tomorrow. Hope you all had a good 4th of July. And if you haven'i done so yet thank a Vet or Serviceman for keeping us free. Edith M


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, folks, I'm trying to recoup from the past weekend.....company on Sat. and a big wedding on Sun.

But even so, how can you gain several pounds in a weekend? I wasn't even totally bad....a couple of splurges, but still some restraint. 

I'm trying to get back on track. Thanks to some of your suggestions. 

Glad you found us again, Edith M.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi again
I had baked beans on toast, a banana, and a small bit-milk tsp sugar coffee and had to hurry for the bus, at which point I thought it would be a good idea to jog 1/2 a lamp-post, walk 1 1/2 of them, and continue in this way as a bit of inbuilt exercise WITHIN the life, rather than tacked onto it.

Lunch was overdue and I was about to get a slab of fruit cake and a latte and a couple of club sandwiches then I remembered this site and thought "hell-no!" and got mango chicken with rice and garlic naan bread; no butter, and water, instead of that other stuff.

Didn't part-jog back home from the supermarket as there were slippery rotting leaves all over the paths and I was carrying 3 doz. eggs and a litre of milk, and didn't fancy creating instant scrambled eggs.


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

I feel sad for you all, must be awful to have overpowering desire to eat. I am other way, forget to eat meals, can go to bed at night not having eaten all day. Just as unhealthy as gorging food all time


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

That's interesting : ) I guess if your health-stats are good there isn't a problem, though, as we vary. Maybe you eat lots on other days or drink lots of stuff?

I knew a girl who "had" to take appetite-stimulants, though, and she was tiny, but healthy, before the treatment, so I didn't see that it was a problem - she ate good stuff and wasn't mental about it. I had only a superficial understanding of what was going on though, and maybe she had a physical disorder - I mean; who knows? Not me.

Allow for differences : )

On the other hand, I think those Olsen twins have probably stunted their growth with their willful starving, and I believe that it's far more mentally-unhealthy to wish to deprive oneself of food than to over-indulge.

Please don't think for one minute that I'm sniping at YOU, because in your case, you simply don't FEEL like eating more; it doesn't appear to be a case of willfully depriving yourself of the necessities of life.

Now I'm off to Google this 'cos it's fascinating - haven't thought of that girl, who was 5 1/2 stone, for years.


Llamedos said:


> I feel sad for you all, must be awful to have overpowering desire to eat. I am other way, forget to eat meals, can go to bed at night not having eaten all day. Just as unhealthy as gorging food all time


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

My first weigh in this morning and I have lost 3.1kgs. Got a Silver rosette. I am more determined to keep this up than ever. I was sceptical at first as I am eating far more than I was before and nearly twice as many calories.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

34 pages already. That proves something, doesn't it. I'm keeping this thread. I'll catch up later.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

So far today is going well. I got up this morning and after seeing to the dog and my own ablutions I had a nice cup of decaf coffee with coffee mate. Knitted a few rows on my baby sleep sack then did my 5 minutes on the tread mill. Breakfast was 2 rice cakes with 1 Tbs of peanut butter and a large glass of water. Lunch was a large garden salad with garbanzo beans and green olives and another glass of water. 

Lots to do today; the washing machine, coffee pot and dish washer are all due for their vivegar treatment so I am off till tonight. Edith M


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I appreciate everyone's posts so much, and so sympathize with everyones struggles. Here's a recipe I tried yesterday and it was so delicious on a hot summer day.
> 
> 2 1/2 cups fresh peas (mine were just shelled from the garden)
> 2 cups ice water
> ...


Sounds awesome! Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been sooooooooooo good all week - and I haven't lose an ounce!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't be discouraged. Keep on being good. Review your food list and try to see where you can make changes. Are you eating enough? If not your body will not release excess weight because it thinks you are starving. Edith M


bettyirene said:


> I've been sooooooooooo good all week - and I haven't lose an ounce!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are a great support EdithM...I am going to Weight Watcher's, and was thinking of quitting.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Stick with it. You will make it . WW and KP are there for you.


bettyirene said:


> You are a great support EdithM...I am going to Weight Watcher's, and was thinking of quitting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I've been sooooooooooo good all week - and I haven't lose an ounce!!


How long have you been in WW? I started The first of Dec. of 2011. I didn't lose a # until KP started this group. The first week I lost 2 # and this morning I got weighed in and lost 4 #. WW said I was starving myself. One yogurt cup is not enough calcium in one day I needed 8 oz. the cups only weigh 6 oz.

I submitted my food on-line had WW figured it out for me and didn't lose. One week I had nothing to eat unless it was WW food except for fruit & veg and the olive oil. I still didn't lose anything.

I think I'm eating well-balance meals I submitted what I'm eating everyday on this site. Yesterday I ddin't record what I ate I was baysitting my GD who is 2. It was very hot and yesterday was a BLT(bite, lick, & taste) day for me. I don't know about you but I don't like counting points everyday. It doesn't feel normal for me. Tracting isn't too bad I guess i will keep that up because its working for me.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> My first weigh in this morning and I have lost 3.1kgs. Got a Silver rosette. I am more determined to keep this up than ever. I was sceptical at first as I am eating far more than I was before and nearly twice as many calories.


How does that work? Clearly I am missing something. (Don't tell bettyirene about it ....I think she and I may have the same problem.)

P.S. How many pounds = 3.1 kgs.?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Susan Miller - there are 2.2 pounds per kilogram.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Grandmann - I have been at weight watcher's since July 2011. I had lost 10 kilos - and then went on holidays to USA (recently) and gained back 4.5 kilos...this is my first week back to WW after holidays and I have been ever so good this week - even walking most evenings (weather permitting)...and all for nothing. If you don't like counting points - maybe you could try filling and healthy food, where you don't have to track - I have had good success with that in the past.
I don't get a lot of time to track on line, so I have a tracker book I keep with me.

Good luck to all in the reducing weight programe...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Edith
You can't beat those treadmills for weight-loss and appetite-modification! : )

My daughter gave me her old one and I used to put the overnight tapes on it on fast-forward every morning to check my frontage when the vandal was at work. This meant jogging on the t'm' for over 2 hours and boy-oh-boy did that using-lemons-to-make-lemonade situation, shrink the fat away : )

(Vandal's been jailed for 2 yrs 9 months). Treadmill's died. The treadmill's boring unless you watch a movie at the same time. We can hire them very cheaply if they're not a new-release.


Edith M said:


> So far today is going well. I got up this morning and after seeing to the dog and my own ablutions I had a nice cup of decaf coffee with coffee mate. Knitted a few rows on my baby sleep sack then did my 5 minutes on the tread mill. Breakfast was 2 rice cakes with 1 Tbs of peanut butter and a large glass of water. Lunch was a large garden salad with garbanzo beans and green olives and another glass of water.
> 
> Lots to do today; the washing machine, coffee pot and dish washer are all due for their vivegar treatment so I am off till tonight. Edith M


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

My understanding is, it all boils down to calories in and calories out. Of course, that being said, we need to choose wise/healthy calories at least most of the time. 

I do not understand how some of us here can eat more calories and lose, and others seem to eat fewer calories and not lose or even gain.

Since I can not exercise due to limited mobility with joints in need of replacing, and overall arthritic discomfort, it clearly boils down to the calories in and calories out, no?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> My understanding is, it all boils down to calories in and calories out. Of course, that being said, we need to choose wise/healthy calories at least most of the time.
> 
> I do not understand how some of us here can eat more calories and lose, and others seem to eat fewer calories and not lose or even gain.
> 
> Since I can not exercise due to limited mobility with joints in need of replacing, and overall arthritic discomfort, it clearly boils down to the calories in and calories out, no?


I'm limited with my right knee. I need a knee replacement. This morning at WW their was a woman who was in a wheel chair who lost 100 #. She does whatever movement she can do.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Certainly is calories in calories out. If you are unable to walk - or swim, you can use a couple of cans of food (as in baked beans), and do some upper body lifts (using your arms), helps tone the arms and uses up calories,


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > My first weigh in this morning and I have lost 3.1kgs. Got a Silver rosette. I am more determined to keep this up than ever. I was sceptical at first as I am eating far more than I was before and nearly twice as many calories.
> ...


I have always eaten healthy. I like salads, fruit and we grow vegetables so there has never been a shortage. Most diets will say recommended calories for women and for men. Because I have problems with my knees and hips I don't really exercise so I always tried to keep below the recommended calories. Now I have been told that I don't eat enough, my metabolism is shutting down as it thinks I'm going into starvation mode. When I put my weight and height in my calories have been calculated at 2150 nearly twice as much as I was eating before. The one thing I had been doing apparently was not putting carbohydrates into every meal. I love cheese particularly soft cheeses, and I have cut those out. I stopped eating potatoes but they have gone back into my food chain. I only eat bread occasionally because I have Yeast intolerance but when I do it's only a 25grm slice. As my weight comes down the calories will also come down.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That's what WW told me this morning that I was putting my body in a starvation mode. 

My food intake for the day.
5am my knee kept wakening me up.
English muffin & egg coffee & water Ibuprofen then iced knee
Noon: salmon patty on bun a couple of chips
cup Italian soup
Supper: chicken thigh - asparagus

Snack Greek yogurt-1/4 C. Raisin Bran Crunch - bing cherries


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> That's what WW told me this morning that I was putting my body in a starvation mode.
> 
> My food intake for the day.
> 5am my knee kept wakening me up.
> ...


I have the same problem with my knees so before going to bed I take 2 paracetamol and rub Ibuprofen gel into my knees, works for me.
What I had to eat today.

Breakfast grapefruit. 60 grms Bran Flakes with 125mls soya milk. Mug of tea with 50mls soya milk.
Thursday we shop so it's a pub lunch.
I had a roast beef , Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes and veg dinner. Nutra check calculate that as 850 calories.
Afternoon. Mug of tea soya milk
Nectarine.
Early evening. 2 soft boiled eggs and 2 slices bread (25grms each sliced) 2 small tinned pears with jelly (jello) and 2 scoops of soya ice ream which I had made.
Tea/soya milk. 
During the day I only had 4 glasses of water and didn't have my 5 a day fruit.
I was under my calorie allowance.
I used my pedometer and walked 2058 steps during the day but it isn't counted as exercise under 2500.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> That's what WW told me this morning that I was putting my body in a starvation mode.
> 
> My food intake for the day.
> 5am my knee kept wakening me up.
> ...


That is the problem - when the body isn't getting enough food, it goes into conservation mode and hangs onto everything it gets. If it gets bad enough you will even end up growing fine hair all over your body as it tries to retain body heat. 
If you respond to the hunger cues (real physical ones - not the ones our eyes send us) and feed your body when it asks you to, then it gets to know there is food available when it's needed and then you can start losing again. It's about using your hunger cues the way they are meant to be used - eat healthy food when you are hungry, eat slowly so that you are listening to when your body tells you that your stomach is comfortably full, and don't eat again until you are truly hungry.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You are right to a point. Not knowing what you physical limitations are it is hard to tell you what exercises to do. Can you move your legs? If so, from a seated position raise you legs as far as you can. One at a time then both together. Raise them as high as you can and hold as long as you can do this as often as you can throughout the day. Same with the arms. Clap your hands above your head. Anything you can think of. Movement is movement and it all adds up. When I first started to exercise I would stand up during TV commercials and walk in place.

Now, a year later, I am on the treadmill 3 X a day for 5 minutes at the slowest speed and no incline. But it's far better than sitting on my duff watching it spread. Hope this helps. Edith M


Susan Miller said:


> My understanding is, it all boils down to calories in and calories out. Of course, that being said, we need to choose wise/healthy calories at least most of the time.
> 
> I do not understand how some of us here can eat more calories and lose, and others seem to eat fewer calories and not lose or even gain.
> 
> Since I can not exercise due to limited mobility with joints in need of replacing, and overall arthritic discomfort, it clearly boils down to the calories in and calories out, no?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Very well put. I was trying to say thatnin an earlier post but you said so much better. Thanks. Edith nM


Hilary4 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > That's what WW told me this morning that I was putting my body in a starvation mode.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do eat when I'm hungry, thats usually when I grab for the fruit and veg. 

I have been cutting my meals in half because my hubby will stop and get something to eat when we go into the city which is 30 miles away from us. Today we stop for lunch we both order the soup and salmon patty that came with a huge bun and chips. We split everything. We asked for two spoons for the bowl of soup. We cut the patty in half and we each took half of the bun. At the bar my hubby had is usually Jameson & water. I had water. 

Edith, I'm beginning to think like you said any movement is better than no movement. I really think that's how I lost that weight for WW. I started moving more because of the encouragement I have been getting from everybody on this Forum. It is surprising how all of us have similiar handicaps of some kind. If we stick together we can fight these extra pounds.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is, it all boils down to calories in and calories out. Of course, that being said, we need to choose wise/healthy calories at least most of the time.
> ...


I wasn't going to admit to it to all around the world here; but I have lost over a hundred pounds, too, in the last three years. This is the first time I have more or less "stuck" with it. In years past, after WW, etc., I always put it back on.....and more. I am determined to keep going this time. I'd better, I got rid of all my larger clothes. Wish I had been able to "get rid of" the weight years ago. Unfortunately,... I hate to say it, but, truth be told, I still have a lot to lose. Problem is, I now seem to be STUCK IN THE MUD. I'm hoping to keep in touch on this site to hear about everyone else's progress and suggestions....Best of luck to all....

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, 

We have a place daily to come to share thoughts on our weight problems. Isn't it Great we can share our weight with everyone throughout the world. We are here whenever you need someone. There is alot SUPPORT on this thread I need to go back and read and read.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

PaTriciaD said:


> Sign me up, NOT getting a lot of support here at home. Could really use a little bit of encouragement once in awhile. Sometimes I feel really alone in my weight battle. I need to lose about 50 lbs. Been working out and walking. My main problem is portion control.


Portion control??? hmmmm, seems to me that I HAVE heard this phrase before...could it be that I should be practicing this instead of just listening to the words? Probably, because wishing is not doing a thing for my waistline!
Johnna


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing tastes as good as being slim feels (or at least that is what I am told - never been slim - so I can't really say!!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I had my usual breakfast and then for lunch 8 salmon and avocado sushi which made me feel full. I'm annoyed - there's no guts in white rice and I was hungry about 2hrs later and since I'd spent my $ on wool, had to settle for one miserable brie and pickle and salad sandwich, at an exorbitant price in a posh shop.

I could've got a decent stack of sandwiches for the price of the sushi and am not going to make that mistake again. Shoving three toast two bananas, an apple and chunks of cheese in my face now, while I think about maybe making some dinner - see how I feel.

My bra's starting to slop around a bit now as less fat to prop it out. 

Just a little walking today, between bus stops.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Some time ago there was a diet show on TV eminating from Great Britain. The moderator took a person or even a whole family, made them keep track of every thing they ate and drank for a week. Then she piled it all up on a huge table and showed them what it looked like. It was amazing to see what one could eat in such a short time. It served as a visual reality. I often look at the groseries I bring home each week and am amazed it all dissapears in one week.

I only shop once a week so it is easy to see what comes in. I think it would not look so threatening if I shopped more often but it would also be a false sense of what is really going into my body.

What think you folks?


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Susan Miller. You are right. Calories in and calories expended is true, but the real kicker is that the greater the muscle to fat ratio, the more calories are burned because a greater muscle mass increases metabolism. So our goal should be to exercise to increase muscle mass. In plain English, move it, move it, MOVE IT!!! Shelty lover


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw this show and it was good except for the silly verbal "fatty-bashing" that went on, as it so-often does in these Let's Bash Fatty shows. Fatty's fair game it seems, and this sort of show legitimizes it.

It should've been strictly medical, and respectful of the people there. It's the thing these days to have this self-righteous attitude towards the participants, and the participants, in turn, falling in with the chastening administered by the "reformers", as though they're children, .

Did you notice the foot-wear on that scrawny cow who talked-down to the fatties? I could've given her the big finger-wagging lecture on fashionable foot-mutilation etc. ... hah! I digress ...

Having their faecal-samples tested and referred to in front of us, the viewers, in the manner they did, was gloating and very weird.

They never gave the participants credit for the wholesome food on the table either; did you notice that?

Good to see what we eat piled up like that, to note the proportion of extreme-fatteners and low-vitamin stuff going in.

I know when my children were little, I was very conscious that what I fed them provided the building blocks of their health, brains, and bodies. Meat-cheese-milk-bread-fruit-veggies-eggs-breastfeeding - you get the picture : )They could spend their pocket-money on what they liked, and bought themselves sweets and ice-creams.


Edith M said:


> Some time ago there was a diet show on TV eminating from Great Britain. The moderator took a person or even a whole family, made them keep track of every thing they ate and drank for a week. Then she piled it all up on a huge table and showed them what it looked like. It was amazing to see what one could eat in such a short time. It served as a visual reality. I often look at the groseries I bring home each week and am amazed it all dissapears in one week.
> 
> I only shop once a week so it is easy to see what comes in. I think it would not look so threatening if I shopped more often but it would also be a false sense of what is really going into my body.
> 
> What think you folks?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Susan Miller. You are right. Calories in and calories expended is true, but the real kicker is that the greater the muscle to fat ratio, the more calories are burned because a greater muscle mass increases metabolism. So our goal should be to exercise to increase muscle mass. In plain English, move it, move it, MOVE IT!!! Shelty lover


I understand that we must move it but there are some of us that can move so much without hurting. Arthritis can be very tricky. If you have it you can't over-do it or under-do- it. Somewhere you must find the happy med.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made the basic Quinoa and then added the dressing, black beans, and onion. I will add the rest of the ingred. when I eat it. That way it would keep longer in the refrig. When I first cooked the Quinoa I thought I'm not going to like this. But after I put the dressing on it and the veg. the Quinoa was quite tasty. At times I need a variation to the lettuce salad I think I found it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast: 2" pancake - maple syrup - walnuts

Lunch: garden picked green beans - 1/2 tsp. butter - milk - 1/2 Cup Quoinoa mixture I added a tomato, cucumber, fresh cilantro leaves.

Supper: Cheesey Hashbrowns - coleslaw - chicken tender with honey mustard

Snacks: raw carrots, ruthabagas and apple


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Breakfast was 2 slices of buttered whole wheat toast
mid morning: coffee with my neighbor, no sugar but did use creamer
Lunch: left-over potatoe salad with cubed chicken. Large glass of water with lemon slice
Supper: 2 oz boneless pork rib fryed, 1 cup steamed mixed vegetables. Cran/grape juice and Tonic water.
Will have milk and graham crackers before bed.

Did 15 minutes total on the tread mill.

The scale continues to inch it's way down so I am a happy camper tonight.

Keep up the good work folks. WE WILL DO IT !!!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the usual breakfast and toast and cheese and minestrone soup and conc. skim-milk yoghurt and milk and oranges and baked beans and coffee with milk, and three tsp of sugar total and an apple and a pear and probably have more stuff later on as it's only 5:46pm ... better make some of it broccoli.

Main thing for me is to keep the extreme-fatteners from sneaking in. I've been stuck working out a knitting pattern but really; time to head outdoors and walk around the block, at least. Bye.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

grandmann said:
 

> shelty lover said:
> 
> 
> > Susan Miller. You are right. Calories in and calories expended is true, but the real kicker is that the greater the muscle to fat ratio, the more calories are burned because a greater muscle mass increases metabolism. So our goal should be to exercise to increase muscle mass. In plain English, move it, move it, MOVE IT!!! Shelty lover
> ...


Grandmann, How true about exercise and pain. Believe me, as I'm preparing for Knee Replacement surgery in a month, I get it that pain is a profound deterrent to exercise. But there is always something we can do. Sometimes we surprise ourselves. Ain't it great to grow old!! Shelty lover


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My thermometer says it is 105 deg F. I am not moving today except to go to the kitchen for more water. I have my fan blowing in my face and am pretending it is blowing the fat away. Tomorrow I will face reality.

I had peanut butter toast and coffee for breakfast and a tomato sandwich with crangrape/tonic water for lunch.I am sending Rick to KFC for supper. Like I said, I will face reality tomorrow.

Stay cool and calm my friends. This, too, shall pass


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I like your intelligent and lively posts, E.M : )

I decided to do the walk-jog on the way back last night, when I remembered it, and felt tuned-up for having done it.


Edith M said:


> My thermometer says it is 105 deg F. I am not moving today except to go to the kitchen for more water. I have my fan blowing in my face and am pretending it is blowing the fat away. Tomorrow I will face reality.
> 
> I had peanut butter toast and coffee for breakfast and a tomato sandwich with crangrape/tonic water for lunch.I am sending Rick to KFC for supper. Like I said, I will face reality tomorrow.
> 
> Stay cool and calm my friends. This, too, shall pass


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A thunder storm just rolled through and the temperature dropped to 76Deg F. It even dropped 1/4 inch of rain on my parched lawn. Have not gone outside yet to see if there was any damage. The winds were pretty high. There was a severe storm and wind advisory and it goes until I believe midnight.

Made a quick ground beef skillet dinner for supper as it took the least amount of effort and the stove was on for only 30 minutes on low flame.

In case you're interested: Brown 1/2 pound ground beef with one diced onion. Add 1 cup small pasta, I used elbow macaroni.
1 cup Ragu or sauce of your choosing, 1 cup water and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook for 10 minutes covered, stirring occasionally. Add 2 cups frozen mixed vegetables or one can of sweet corn. Stir, cover and simmer another 10 minutes. Top with Parmesan and serve with toasted garlic bread and a tossed salad. 

In New york that was called Goulash. Here in Pennsylvania it is called Slumgullion. Either name and it is still good eating.

See you all tomorrow. BTW I shed another 2 pounds. Must be a magic fan. Edith M


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, went to a neighborhood cookout today. Tried to be reasonably good; no cheesecake, no alcohol or sodas, no appetizers, but, not sure what I had was within calorie limit:

Breakfast: cup multigrain cereal, skim milk, OJ

Lunch: two grilled hot dogs, caesar salad, slice of water melon

Snack: (a no-no) mini cannoli, water to drink

Supper: wedge of cheese and crackers, lemon water

Anyone have an idea how bad that was??? Hard to figure calories, etc.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan it depends on your portions that you had.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We went to a Wedding today. The church was at 2Pm from there we went to the groom's parents house. There I had a small plate of food which I had melon salad, veg. pizza, a roll-up with cream cheese I didn't care for it so I took one bite and wrapped in my napkin. One lite beer.

Supper at the Wedding I had one wing and half of a chicken breast. At first I was going to have a wing and stuffing. I took one bite of the stuffing it was like taking a spoonful of salt. I put it on my hubby's plate. He ended up with a upset stomach. I felt really bad that I gave him my food. He said not to feel bad because he could have left it on his plate.

At one time I always cleaned my plate I'm learning if I don't like something to leave it. That is on my plate and not to be a Food Pusher.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Usual 3 toast 2 eggs breakfast minus the cheese and two cups of conc. skim yoghurt with two squeezed oranges' juice in it.

Jogged alternate lamp-posts to the mall and back, picking up some nice sparkly yarn to trim my next-next project.

Another 2 cups of that yoghurt and coffee one sugar, lots milk and later on about 3 1/2 cups of lamb stew and 4 cups of white rice.

I needed the alternate-walked lamp-posts to recover, but wasn't knackered. Wee-wee-wee all the way home (thank me for sharing that). Well; body's had a big shake-up and big changes are stirring inside me. When you think of it, I've done the equivalent of trotting carrying an enormous sack of spuds (my fat).

Important that I get plenty of sleep and not drive myself through the warning-signs with coffee, now, or I'll get run down and ill. Heaps of water, too and NOT get chilled!

I won't increase the ratio of jogging to walking of lamp-posts, until my body recovers too easily on the walking part. No dinner yet. Busy knitting alternating with reading to flush my brain or =>mistakes


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Susan it depends on your portions that you had.


I realized that after I hit "send". I'll try to keep better track of portions tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That wedding was a Killer has far as weight, I gained 2 pounds this morning. Salty food is always a No No NO


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

decaf coffee with non dairy creamer for breakfast

2 cup Pasta & Bean soup & large glass of water for lunch

3 oz NY strip steak, steamed mixed veggies, Activia and another cup of decaf coffee & ncreamer for supper.

Now I am going to make me an Angel food Mug cake before I head off to bed. For exercise I shopped at Walmart after church this morning.

I am down three pounds since we started this. Edith M


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I keep trying to eat healthy, diet, and exercise. So far I've not done as well as I'd planned, but better than I would have done earlier. 

I packed up and sent six truckloads to the church garage sale. Now, I'm working on boxes for AmVets. 43 years worth of stuff, is a lot of stuff when you're a Stuffaholic! I've finally parted with most of my teaching materials. It's slow, but I'm getting there. 

I've only been able to walk about three times a week, but that's better than the zero I'b been doing here.

You are all setting a good example for me!

Stay happy and healthy,
Mardi


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

Keep up the good work, I was down 6 pounds by WW last Thurs. until we went to that Wedding on Sat. night. We have another Wedding next weekend at the same place. I think I better eat before I go. Maybe I will drink coffee while everyone eats.

One of the people who owns the Hall walks 3 miles every day. She didn't have a weight problem until her family bought the Hall. I feel like saying something to her about the added salt. I know why places do that because they want people to drink more at the bar. It's all part of the business.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I did okay foodwise today. Egg and cheese sandwich, coffee with milk and one sugar for a late breakfast. Then a very small piece of sirloin tip, corn on the cob with a little olive oil butter, and broccoli. Small OJ.

Scale fluctuates; but, it seems I may have lost a little of last week's wedding "gift".

Sue


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I was finally able to go for a walk this morning. Not very far I will admit, but its the first time I have been able to walk outside the house since I broke my ankle in March. No more plaster or heavy boot, just good walking shoes. Am going to try a bit further every day. No pain in the ankle at all.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Two eggs and 3 toast and coffee some milk 1 tsp sugar and 5 leaves of silver beet steamed for breakfast; lunch - about 3 cups w.rice and some more of that Moroccan curry and a pear for lunch and haven't been out yet - do the jog-walk thing to the mall for some cheese.

Toast and cheese and milk and oranges last night. I think bread and cheese is my favourite food. H.D.Ls and Ratio's excellent, by the way.

Off to mall. Machine-knitted myself two arms and a front today and I think it's going to be rather too large but W.T.H


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I just read an interesting artical on AOL by a lady that is losing weight. She has the resources to engage a personal dietician but she shares a lot of her strategies such as at weigh in she is never, by her request, given the numbers: only told how much she has lost or gained.

She has a diet plan that I think is quite flexible. If you get a chance to read it you might find some of it helpful.

I think we as a group are doing very well. I believe we all need to be happy with our own progress and not play the comparison game. Myself, I have lost a total of 3 pounds and at my age I think that is pretty good. Those of you that have lost more should be proud. If you have gained, don't beat yourself up over it. Wash the dish, put it away and start over. Try to figure out where you went wrong and take a different tack. Log EVERY mouthful and sip. 

Some of us tell what we have eaten but if this is not your thing you don't need to. Just do not lie to yourself. That is self defeating.

OK now I am putting the soap box away. Carry on folks.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Edith M said:


> I just read an interesting artical on AOL by a lady that is losing weight. She has the resources to engage a personal dietician but she shares a lot of her strategies such as at weigh in she is never, by her request, given the numbers: only told how much she has lost or gained.
> 
> She has a diet plan that I think is quite flexible. If you get a chance to read it you might find some of it helpful.
> 
> ...


Thank you Edith, I know I gained weight this morning and will probably gain more by next week. I need to triple my exercise. I am back in Illinois for a short time and I keep meeting people for breakfast. Today, I had breakfast with a close friend I haven't seen in six months. We had a wonderful time, a healthy fattening breakfast. Something called a Rosti. It had eggs and veggies, which was good, but it also had three types of cheese and four little dollops of sour cream. Plus, I forgot to tell them not to put butter on my whole grain wheat toast. But, they had a wonderfully tasty fruit cup, too. I guess it could have been worse, but I feel like I ate both the King's breakfast, and the Queen's Lunch.

We had a great time and laughed a lot! She's a marvelous, upbeat lady.

Please everyone, keep she and her family in your prayers. Her husband has ALS.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I posted two links in the Links section, I think they'll show up tomorrow, but I've never done it before.

I know many of you suffer from pain and arthritis. One is for exercises: Top 5 Stretches for Knitting Pain file:///Users/marshamorris/Desktop/Top%205%20Stretches%20For%20Knitting%20Pain%20And%20Stiffness%20%7C%20KNITFreedom.webarchive If this doesn't work, see the Link Section tomorrow for more info.

The other is for arthritic mittens and a microwavable/freezable pouch: http://stitchtunes.blogspot.com/2008/09/pattern.html


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi scottybear
good to read of your progress, and my heartfelt best wishes.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I live in black leather cross-trainers as I wear a back-pack when I go out, and find few opportunities to get all dolled up.To h*ll with being uncomfortable too. Black lycra wide sport trousers and black socks to go with them. As you see, breaking into a jog doesn't look incongruous wearing that lot, which is all to the good. A few stretches at my gate when I got home last night, and then a shower. 

It's important for me that this exercise's within my existing schedule, and it fits perfectly, so how can I lose? I have this forum to remind me, and am very grateful to Luvstakwilt (xx) for starting it. Beats sitting around telling expensive weight-organisations sweet (and greasy) little lies ha-ha. Yes; I am a bit of a stirrer ... : )

Lots of water - it's not just the sweating, it's the products spun off by the building up and breaking down that's going on since the jogging, and feeling very sleepy due to these, so the water's important.

Trotting on grass where I can, to protect my joints from the massive THUD as they whimper under the impacts of Tyrannosaurus Rex me - well maybe not that bad - but the scientist were out in force after the yeti-trail in the wet grass - please excuse my coffee-brain ha.

Pays to do an experimental bounce in the morning and adjust the bra, as I had to protect the Cowpers ligaments from the lurching yesterday by having my fore-paws under the boobs in a fist, since adjusting publicly wasn't an option. 

Proper dinner last night of a heap of mashed spud, pumpkin, and a mutton chop. Ran out of $ for groceries but that didn't stop the yarn-buying, tsk-tsk. Good there's silver beet in the garden as slack about leafy greens. Had a cocoa too.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Umm - here again. Had 2 eggs and beans in tomato sauce for breakfast, and the big coffee with 1 tsp sugar and lots of milk, then a bus-ride with jog-walks at each end.

Some of the j-w was uphill and I couldn't keep up the jogging, but the path was so steep and frosty I slid backwards and had to transfer over to the gritty road on all fours. I tend to be impervious to embarrassment, anyway.

Did smaller spells of jog-walks there, and jogged down-hill. Two bread and peanut butter and vegemite and coffee with honey and milk for lunch.

Got off the bus early, and j-wd home and some stretches arriving.

Remarkable feeling of well-being and lots of water. Face looking more oval than square, now, and my pants need the hems raised. 

Came home and clawed a 1/3 of the loaf out of the bread-maker and scoffed it with baked beans and what was easy to scoop of the two eggs I exploded in the microwave.

What; no fruit 'n veggies? No money.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday morning I worked in the veg. garden and in the afternoon went shopping to find a brown skirt. This weekend we have another wedding at the same place we went to last weekend.

Last night was I too tired to write down what I ate. I have to admit went to a candy-pastry shop yesterday to buy a loaf of bread. They no longer make bread there. I have to give myself a pat on the back I walked out empty handed. The tempation was there but behind my mind was do I really want to write down I bought chocolate and ate the whole thing driving home. No, I didn't want to do that. You girls are keeping me HONEST.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday Food Intake
Breakfast: Pancake-yogurt-raspberries-blueberries-Coffee
Lunch:Thin slice of swiss cheese-green beans-1/4chicken breast. On top of the chicken and beans I had a balsamic vinegar, sweet onions & thyme. Crystal Light to drink
Supper: Hamburger on bun/mustard/pickle relish 
Snacks: almonds-apple-carrots
Today starts a New Day


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Is there a way we could organize this so could do it as a support group and use a topic under General chatting?
I am on a pretty good program some of you may have it in your state,but the more support the better!
karenknit


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That's what we are here for. You did very well and deserve a big hug. Consider yourself hugged!! Edith M


grandmann said:


> Yesterday morning I worked in the veg. garden and in the afternoon went shopping to find a brown skirt. This weekend we have another wedding at the same place we went to last weekend.
> 
> Last night was I too tired to write down what I ate. I have to admit went to a candy-pastry shop yesterday to buy a loaf of bread. They no longer make bread there. I have to give myself a pat on the back I walked out empty handed. The tempation was there but behind my mind was do I really want to write down I bought chocolate and ate the whole thing driving home. No, I didn't want to do that. You girls are keeping me HONEST.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesterday was a rough day. I had two slices of whole wheat toast with butter and peanut butter, a cup of coffee with creamer for breakfast.

For lunch a PB&J with a large glass of water. About a 1/2 hour later my tummy said " One more ounce of fat and you WILL pay!" So I suffered with a tummy ache for the rest of the day until all that butter and peanut butter "ran it's course"! LOL

For supper I had a roasted chicken drum stick, steamed mixed veggies and Activia. Another glass of water

This morning I had a cup of Blueberries with a sprinkle of sugar.

mid morning a cup of coffee and creamer

lunch was a PB&J, easy one PB, no butter, and a large glass of water.

I made cole slaw and macaroni salad with lots of diced celery, radish,tomatoes and grated carrots for supper. That is in the fridge now and we will finish off the chicken with it.

I had my gall bladder out some 15 or 20 years ago and every now asnd again forget I can no longer process the fats like I use too. I really miss the nice cold butter on my peanut butter. Sigh.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What I have learned about dieting is that it's not so much your diet that needs work. It's more about your lack of exercise, which keeps your body toned. Life is full of ironies I've noticed and losing weight has two ironies. First, if you are dieting and exercising (which is the way it should be), you will gain weight (at first). This is because your are replacing fat with *muscle*. This is a good thing, as muscle is what tightens your body and makes you slimmer. And isn't that what we want? Secondly, *muscle burns more calories than fat* and that is one of the best reasons to become more active. Sometimes, we cannot muster the energy to exercise or our bodies are in too much pain to exercise. My theory is this: do what you can, where you are, now. If you can lift a 3 lb dumbbell for arm circles or lifts, do that until you muscle starts to feel taxed, then stop. Do not overdo the first go-round. If you can watch a yoga tape, do five sit-ups or walk around the block, do that. Bravo for the attempt. Tomorrow (or the day after) you can do a few more reps, twice around the block, etc. Build upon your ability to do more each time, challenging yourself. I keep a journal log that tells me how many sit-ups I did the first day and my progression over time. Then I take my measurements once a week. This is something that is really exciting as it tells how all your work is paying off! As far as weighing, I only weigh myself once a month, as I am more interested in the loss of girth, so that's what I concentrate on. All those tight clothes that are hanging in your closet will now be put to good use. What a thrill that is! Take a before picture. Then once a month, take another picture, maybe in the same swimsuit. That's a good incentive. Keep things private if you have negative people in your life. This is about you, not them. Pray for strength. You can do this. Make it pleasant. Get a new hair color. Read helpful books on preparing low-fat, healthy meals, too. Drink water. I drink tomato juice mid-morning as it helps stave off hunger attacks. Parsley helps with water retention, too. Well, this is some of my advice about dieting and losing weight (and toning up what you already have). Good luck and good health!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi EdithM, you are a real star of this weight loss site....I love reading about your day. I also had my gall-bladder removed when I was 18 (43 years ago), and I can't eat too much "fatty" stuff either. I also drink 8 glasses of water per day, as I now have a kidney stone (already had one removed). I have been really good this week, and I am "hoping and praying" I will have a loss this week.
Keep up the good work everyone...


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I joined weight watchers 10years ago. I lost 50 pounds and kept it off. I did learn one thing portion control. Meat the size of your palm. And fruit and vegatables are a must


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

MrsB: Absolutely sound advise. I am up to 5 minutes on the treadmill 2x a day. Age and arthritis are my nemisis but I will not let them pull me down anymore.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I hear you on that, Edith. I am determined to not be a fat old lady - even though I am 58 and fat. But, I plan to be a thin old broad. - got to work on those arms, abs and glutes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That's what we are here for. You did very well and deserve a big hug. Consider yourself hugged!! Edith M
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


I was good yesterday but the chocolate monster got me today. My hubby was eating a dark chocolate ice cream bar. I had to have one. :evil:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

what do you put on your cole slaw & macaroni salsd for dressing?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Edith,
> 
> what do you put on your cole slaw & macaroni salsd for dressing?


The cole slaw is similar to KFC. I don't have the actual receipe any more but what I did this morning was : in a bowl put 1/4 cup Hellmann's Mayo, 1/4 cup sour cream. a splash of milk and the juice of 1/2 a lemon. I also added 3 tablespoons of Splenda and 1/2 of a grated onion. I was out of crushed pineapple but that usually goes in as well.

I use the same for the macaroni salad except for the Splenda and the onion. I add dill relish and lots of finely diced or grated veggies. Tonight was onion, radishes, celery and shredded carrots. 2 cups of veggies to 4 cups of cooked pasta.

When I have them I like to add hard boiled egg to my pasta salad.

Edith M


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love KFC cole slaw! I had a friend in grade school that made her cabbage slaw dishes with mayonnaise and a pinch or two of sugar. The sugar really made a difference in the taste.

Here's a site referencing KFC and other cole slaw recipes:
http://southernfood.about.com/od/coleslawcabbagesalads/Coleslaw_Recipes_and_Cabbage_Salad_Recipes.htm

And since this lacks pictures (why do they do that?), Google shows many, many variations that are very colorful:
Coleslaw on hot dogs anyone?
http://www.google.com/search?q=coleslaw&hl=en&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=2NT8T8PRA8aorQHNsuGLCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHMQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=775


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Attached (I hope) is a fascinating article from this week's New Zealand Listener (a prestigious weekly magazine similar to the American Newsweek or Time magazines) entitled Health at any Size. 
Because it is scanned from the publication, I suggest you use the side by side view in Adobe or Foxit reader so that you can follow where the articles go (there is a related one too).
Very interesting reading!

Yup - that works!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I had 2 ramekins with tomato and mushrooms sliced over two eggs and three slices of toast (If I had grease on them, I would say so) and the usual coffee. 

Then I did the jog-walk thing and hopped on the bus, then walk-jogged up a hill for a while, walking when the jogging ground to a halt prematurely, then jogging again when recovered-enough, and after lunch etc. jog-walked down the hill. That downhill's hard on the knees, so I walked 1/2 of it to allow the knees to recover even though I could've jogged it all.

Did some knitting-project on the bus, and with luck, am going to try my very-first seaming using the sewing machine.

Lunch was a kiwifruit, some Cheshire cheese for a pleasant 'though expensive change, and 3 slices of bread, and coffee.

Got off the bus early, and j-w'd home, getting some library books as well. Caught myself doing it on the asphalt, and got back onto the grass verge to be wiser.

I felt like a 60lb sack of spuds lurching along on broken springs, but extraordinarily happy, free like a wee kid, and had to discipline myself not to extend it with the endorphins overcoming the common-sense.

Oops nearly forgot the stretches and I'll do a bit of yoga and then shower and change.

It's important that my eating and exercising's realistic and follows a pattern suitable for the rest of my life. I look forward to having smorgasbords and such, and don't want my face to deflate like a tired old balloon, or me to feel weak and bitchy.

Gone down by one bra-extender, now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Omnivore, 

Great work "Gone down by one bra-extender,now." I bet you feel alot better.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food intake:
Breakfast:Yoqurt-banana-Raisin Bran Crunch that I sprinkle on yoqurt.

Lunch: Chicken Stir Fry (sweet& sour)with 1/2 C Quinoa 

Supper: glass of lite beer and handful of pretzels

Snacks: Ice Cream Bar, raw carrots, Bing cherries


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Attached (I hope) is a fascinating article from this week's New Zealand Listener (a prestigious weekly magazine similar to the American Newsweek or Time magazines) entitled Health at any Size.
> Because it is scanned from the publication, I suggest you use the side by side view in Adobe or Foxit reader so that you can follow where the articles go (there is a related one too).
> Very interesting reading!
> 
> Yup - that works!


Interesting article. Thanks for sharing it.
BTW, the article is dated July 14, 2012. How is that?
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Umm - here again. Had 2 eggs and beans in tomato sauce for breakfast, and the big coffee with 1 tsp sugar and lots of milk, then a bus-ride with jog-walks at each end.
> 
> Some of the j-w was uphill and I couldn't keep up the jogging, but the path was so steep and frosty I slid backwards and had to transfer over to the gritty road on all fours. I tend to be impervious to embarrassment, anyway.
> 
> ...


Omnivore,

You mention coffee with honey and milk for lunch. Have never heard of using honey in coffee. Is that what you meant.

It's interesting to hear of some of the different things people eat in different parts of the country/world.

Sue


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you grandmann.

I've overdone it today and will need to get lots of sleep : )


grandmann said:


> Omnivore,
> 
> Great work "Gone down by one bra-extender,now." I bet you feel alot better.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Sue
yes I was at a friend's and couldn't find the sugar, but the honey was much nicer, anyway : ) Since I have so little sugar lately, I think I'll be prompted by your post and get some honeys for flavouring drinks as well as sweetening them : )


Susan Miller said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Umm - here again. Had 2 eggs and beans in tomato sauce for breakfast, and the big coffee with 1 tsp sugar and lots of milk, then a bus-ride with jog-walks at each end.
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Attached (I hope) is a fascinating article from this week's New Zealand Listener (a prestigious weekly magazine similar to the American Newsweek or Time magazines) entitled Health at any Size.
> ...


The Listener also lists our TV and radio programmes so is dated according to the first day of programme schedules in that edition.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

One of my favorite breakfast meals is 2 soft boiled eggs with broken up toast bits mixed in. Just add orange juice (as a drink) - yum.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I DID IT! I've been embarrassed to try, but I did it! I walked over a mile today, knitting all the way. I used my two new bags from, The Ploverbird. Granted , I zig-zagged a bit - but not too much more than normal. I kept my scarf & needles (I use wooden hair-picks) in one bag, and my yarn, keys, cell phone, etc. in the other. My walking time was about the same as always. 

I did notice a concern. I am not swinging my arms as I walk. I think I'll alternate days of knitting and non-knitting. When I increase to over two miles, I'll try doing a lap of each. I know swinging your arms is important!

Lack of exercise is my biggest problem! I can't stand having anything on my ears but earrings (I love those) or hats (I love those, too).


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Kudos to you Omnivore. I read what you eat and think to myself"If only I could eat that much". Well, I could but the exercise is out for me so the results would be disasterous. You should be proud of yourself. I have to go with small meals every 3 to 4 hours. Whatever works.

We seem to be doing pretty well, aren't we.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

sounds great to me : )


mmMardi said:


> I DID IT! I've been embarrassed to try, but I did it! I walked over a mile today, knitting all the way. I used my two new bags from, The Ploverbird. Granted , I zig-zagged a bit - but not too much more than normal. I kept my scarf & needles (I use wooden hair-picks) in one bag, and my yarn, keys, cell phone, etc. in the other. My walking time was about the same as always.
> 
> I did notice a concern. I am not swinging my arms as I walk. I think I'll alternate days of knitting and non-knitting. When I increase to over two miles, I'll try doing a lap of each. I know swinging your arms is important!
> 
> Lack of exercise is my biggest problem! I can't stand having anything on my ears but earrings (I love those) or hats (I love those, too).


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Edith : ) I simply must have something realistic, and not have eating that veers between eating "dieting-wise" and the alternate type of eating - a cycle of binging and starving and feeling out of control around food, as it were.

When I read Susie Orbach's "Fat is a Feminist Issue" it cured me of this pattern as I read it in the bath, twiddling the hot-tap with my toes. Obviously a day to remember; I think it was in 1979. It blew a gentle breeze of common sense through my mind and is non-threatening and non-faddish.

I can't recommend that book highly enough. I think Princess Diana had her personal help in the end.

I have my own ideas and observations, developed over the years. To me, this is not so much about becoming fashionably-emaciated, as it is of reducing this rich wealth of fat that's getting in the way and weighing me down, in as natural a way as I can, without punishing myself and without becoming run-down.

I went to a gym for a few weeks, dieting as well. The first day I strolled up to some weights and lifted 150 lbs. After a few weeks all I could lift was 75 lbs, due to the dieting. The body recognised itself to be under threat, and drew back, to protect me.

We have millions of years of evolution here, and it knows what it's about far better than the latest silly theory on what's good to eat and good to do.

This sort of b*s* is not workable.

Our fat is our life-saving storage-system, that also insulates us from the cold, and it doesn't deserve all the bad press. Fat is my buddy : )

Fat is what makes me look softer and smoother than a man. Fat is what helps us be fertile, is what makes up most of my brain, and what insulates my nerves. It also has oestrogen.

I know that how much my body decides to have on me will depend on the level of exercise, as I'm one of those incredibly-lucky people in the world who has unrestricted-access to food, and good food at that. : )

Food is not the enemy. Food is to be enjoyed and appreciated, the same way we appreciate breathing and sleeping and being cosy.

If I'm a marathon runner, my body will cooperate and bring me to a size that enables it to be efficient as one.

Female ballet dancers used to have more fat, then, due to the efforts of a director who wasn't the kind who liked feminine curves, shall I say, the female dancers were bullied to become emaciated. This became the norm. Some norm!

Depriving females of food is done in societies where only males are considered worthy.

In Mauritania, little girls are force-fed past the point of vomiting, to become fashionably-obese. Men there are constantly depriving themselves of food, because thin is considered masculine. They are sneered at if they get fatter.

I'm the same person whether I'm inflated or deflated. My size doesn't make me more or less worthy. Being obese isn't working and is mucking up my joints. Osteoporosis from starving also mucks up the bones ...

I've had a good go now, so am off to stick my nose in the fridge and see what's on offer ... : ) xox



Edith M said:


> Kudos to you Omnivore. I read what you eat and think to myself"If only I could eat that much". Well, I could but the exercise is out for me so the results would be disasterous. You should be proud of yourself. I have to go with small meals every 3 to 4 hours. Whatever works.
> 
> We seem to be doing pretty well, aren't we.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

charlie said:


> Hi I have just lost 60 pounds and I am having a hard time keeping it off. I am on a protein diet and low fat. I eat a lot of lean meat. I have lost weight all over. I used to take a size 18 and now I take a size 10. I feel really good, I exercise 3 days a week. I go to aquabics at the pool. It took me from August last year until May this year to loose the weight.
> 
> Charlie. ( Carole Sisman)


Is the aquabics the only exercise you did to lose your weight? Im doing it now, I have very bad hip pain. I will need a Hip Replacement somewhere down the line. I like the aquabics although it is a lot harder than I thought.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

RBeckles said:


> charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have just lost 60 pounds and I am having a hard time keeping it off. I am on a protein diet and low fat. I eat a lot of lean meat. I have lost weight all over. I used to take a size 18 and now I take a size 10. I feel really good, I exercise 3 days a week. I go to aquabics at the pool. It took me from August last year until May this year to loose the weight.
> ...


Are you getting a Healthy Balanced Diet and drinking your eight glasses of water daily? You might have thrown yourself into starvation mode by this point. Do you have to be on a protein diet for medical reasons? You might need to do some walking so you can get weight bearing exercise.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have just lost 60 pounds and I am having a hard time keeping it off. I am on a protein diet and low fat. I eat a lot of lean meat. I have lost weight all over. I used to take a size 18 and now I take a size 10. I feel really good, I exercise 3 days a week. I go to aquabics at the pool. It took me from August last year until May this year to loose the weight.
> ...


Did you try doing some of these excercises in the water? It is alot easier on the joints.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a Weight Watchers meeting tonight I lost 1.4 pounds this past week. I believe its a total of 6 # since this posting started.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a bit of an off day. Not sure why, just could not concentrate. Kept losing track of time. I had a cup of coffee when I got up and the next thing I knew it was lunch time. So I got off the computer and had a fried egg sandwich and a big glass of delicious water, did 5 ninutes on the treadmill and knitted a bit. Took a nap that lasted too long but felt so good. Looked at the clock and saw I was due at the church in an hour and a half to pack 50 sandwiches for the mission. They feed the children in the neighborhood who come in while the parents are at work. Now that school is out there are no free lunches and most of these kids have nothing to eat at home.

Anyway, I jumped into the shower and puttered around for a bit. Rick drove me to the church and making all those sandwhiches I realized I forgot to eat supper. Luckily there was a couple of pieces of baloney left over so I gobbled that up. 

Now I am home and enjoying a nice cup of coffee and a chat with my TP friends. I am not particularly hungry so will skip supper and just have a glass of milk.

Not a nutritionally adiquate day but I will do better tomorrow. Should have weighed myself today. I will do it tomorrow.
Hope the rest of you did better. Edith M


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good job!!!


grandmann said:


> I had a Weight Watchers meeting tonight I lost 1.4 pounds this past week. I believe its a total of 6 # since this posting started.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Edith M said:


> I had a bit of an off day. Not sure why, just could not concentrate. Kept losing track of time. I had a cup of coffee when I got up and the next thing I knew it was lunch time. So I got off the computer and had a fried egg sandwich and a big glass of delicious water, did 5 ninutes on the treadmill and knitted a bit. Took a nap that lasted too long but felt so good. Looked at the clock and saw I was due at the church in an hour and a half to pack 50 sandwiches for the mission. They feed the children in the neighborhood who come in while the parents are at work. Now that school is out there are no free lunches and most of these kids have nothing to eat at home.
> 
> Anyway, I jumped into the shower and puttered around for a bit. Rick drove me to the church and making all those sandwhiches I realized I forgot to eat supper. Luckily there was a couple of pieces of baloney left over so I gobbled that up.
> 
> ...


You should eat 6 small meals. It helps keep your metabolism moving. If you continue to eat like you did today your metabolism will stop and then the pounds come on. Also try not to gobble anything down you should be conscious of what you are eating that way you will enjoy your food more and it will be more satisfying. Be kinder to you stomach!!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Good job!!!
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


grandmann,
6 pounds! That is amazing! Keep up the good work.

Edith M,
Don't go getting sick on us now. It's hard to eat less and eat well at the same time. Better luck tomorrow.

This week I have more or less eaten between 1600 and 1800 calories a day....but can't exercise due to need for joint replacements and partial stenosis in my back. So losing is verrrry slow. I probably should try fewer calories still, but, not sure I would feel so good, or could stick with that.

Sue


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I read about a bloke who pulled a heavy sled about Antarctica, having a daily Calorie-intake of about 8,000, 2/3rds of which was in the form of a palatable oil, and he was still hungry and lost a lot of weight.

Even though we usually need about 2,500 Calories/day, this 8,000 wasn't nearly enough for him!

I got some groceries at long last and this forum kept me on track, happy to say. No money went on extreme-fatteners. 

Not much exercise as I took a taxi back home with the groceries rather than piling them into my big back-pack, as I'm carrying enough weight to hurt my knees as it is. Jog-walked there. Noticed an increase in my appetite, possibly due to being more sedentary.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I always get so tired at night to write what I had to eat for the day. This is yesterday's Food Intake:

Breakfast: Greek Yogurt-Rainsin Bran Crunch-flax Seed-raspberries-blueberries

Lunch: Veg. Omelette & English Muffin

Supper: WW bar at the meeting
Mixed green salad with quinoa- 2oz. headcheese

Usually when I visit my sister it becomes a stress-out day. On my home I usually stop for ice cream a double dipper. Yesterday I was prepared I had Bing cherries & almonds with me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know a few of us are only writing down what we eat. I know for myself by keeping track and letting the whole world know what I eat every day is helping me.I feel I have to be honest because I'm not going to lie and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.So far I'm very grateful for everyone who is going through this battle of weight with me.

Knitting Paradise-Big Loser Group I Thank You


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know a few of us including myself can't really do much excercise due to our joint problems. I don't really consider excercise any more its called movement for me. Every day I try to get some movement in and that includes cleaning and putsying in my veg garden. This week the pool was down so I didn't have any water excercises. Hopefully they have the pool up and going next week.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I know a few of us including myself can't really do much excercise due to our joint problems. I don't really consider excercise any more its called movement for me. Every day I try to get some movement in and that includes cleaning and putsying in my veg garden. This week the pool was down so I didn't have any water excercises. Hopefully they have the pool up and going next week.


Cleaning and working in the garden are exercise!

My grandmother used to do laps around the living room with her walker. She did it a minimum of three times a day. It was an Olympic workout if she did more than a couple of laps each time. I always remember that and sometimes do house laps when my joints and muscles pain me.

Edith talking about doing five minutes on the Treadmill, had me cleaning off the treadmill yesterday. I did walk at the park this morning, but I thought I'd try adding ten minutes on the treadmill this afternoon.

Exercise is my biggest area of concern, though I have been working on my diet. Exercise is what I need to do to start dropping the pounds.

Have a wonderful day,
Mardi


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah! After a good week - I finally managed to lose two pounds..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Yeah! After a good week - I finally managed to lose two pounds..


That's a good week, little by little those # will come off. Isn't this a Great site it sure keeps us on our toes. At least we are aware what we are putting into our mouths. Don't forget the movement it doesn't take much but it sure helps.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually, I know that and it is what I normaly do. I don't know what was wrong yesterday. I am doing better today. I have had 4 small meals and am getting supper ready now. Then I will have my normal milk and Grahams at bed time. Thanks for your concern. Edith M


RBeckles said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I had a bit of an off day. Not sure why, just could not concentrate. Kept losing track of time. I had a cup of coffee when I got up and the next thing I knew it was lunch time. So I got off the computer and had a fried egg sandwich and a big glass of delicious water, did 5 ninutes on the treadmill and knitted a bit. Took a nap that lasted too long but felt so good. Looked at the clock and saw I was due at the church in an hour and a half to pack 50 sandwiches for the mission. They feed the children in the neighborhood who come in while the parents are at work. Now that school is out there are no free lunches and most of these kids have nothing to eat at home.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great Job!


grandmann said:


> I always get so tired at night to write what I had to eat for the day. This is yesterday's Food Intake:
> 
> Breakfast: Greek Yogurt-Rainsin Bran Crunch-flax Seed-raspberries-blueberries
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You're welcome! We also thank you for your input because we take courage from each other.


grandmann said:


> I know a few of us are only writing down what we eat. I know for myself by keeping track and letting the whole world know what I eat every day is helping me.I feel I have to be honest because I'm not going to lie and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.So far I'm very grateful for everyone who is going through this battle of weight with me.
> 
> Knitting Paradise-Big Loser Group I Thank You


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great job Bettyirene!! Next week will be even better.


bettyirene said:


> Yeah! After a good week - I finally managed to lose two pounds..


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I did not do the treadmill today because I had to get groceries and go to the post office. With all that walking I decided to call it good.

Breakfast---2 rice cakes with a suggestion of Peanut butter
4 oz glass of OJ
Snack-------handful of red grapes
Lunch-------1 1/2 cups Cottage cheese with diced radishes 
and celery and 8 cherry tomatoes
Snack-------Coffee with creamer and 1 slice of toast with 1 
snack cup of apple sauce
Supper-------Hamburger,cole slaw and 1/2 cup of macaroni
salad,Activia
Bedtime snack-2 Graham crackers and 8 oz milk

Feel much better than I did yesterday. Sure wish I knew what went wrong so I don;t do it again.

I usually weigh myself on Wed morning but di it today instead. I am only down .5 pounds this week. I'll take it.
See you all tomorrow. You are the BEST!!!


----------



## hannahc (Jun 27, 2012)

I need some support. I could loose about 75+ lbs. And to top it off i'm trying to have a child so the extra weight is really not good!!!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Never ever eat after 7pm. And walk after dinner


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We are here to help. Mostly encourage and share hints and success stories. We also commiserate over our little slip ups. First thing you should do is consult with your doctor and follow his advise. We just keep you on the right track. Hope you get to have a baby soon. We all love babies.


hannahc said:


> I need some support. I could loose about 75+ lbs. And to top it off i'm trying to have a child so the extra weight is really not good!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I certainly hope you are right EdithM...thanks for your support - it means a lot to me, and a lot of others I know...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

hannahc said:


> I need some support. I could loose about 75+ lbs. And to top it off i'm trying to have a child so the extra weight is really not good!!!


Do you have a pool near you that you could use? Do you like shopping?(Walk the mall) I went to a class one time to declutter your house. She suggest to set the timer for 15-20 min. for each room. I do this sometimes because I don't know where to start sometimes. It really works, it's my way to get excercise in. At times I get only one or two rooms done then I'm done. :lol:

Come join us- If you want to track what you eat put it on this site. Be honest with yourself. This is a Great support group its been helping me. Since you are younger and probably more active you might eat more than we do. By writing it down it keeps you aware. Sometimes days we do slip up but the next day we are right back with it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i just bought off e-bay a rope door knob exerciser. type that in the search & you'll see what it looks like. i have a bad hip so i thought i'd get this to do a few leg lifts by having the rope do the work for me. that might also might be good for some of you ladies out there.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiya and the best of luck. Don't forget to wash the green leafy vegetables first and their folic acid helps prevent neural tube defects. Now is the time to eat healthily rather than starve on nasty diet-foods. Sweet fruits give you vitamins and minerals and that's more than table-sugar does.

Nasty diet foods include things such as crisp-breads, which have negligible Vitamin B complex, and keep in mind fat-reduced milk and slimmers cottage cheese are depleted of the good fat-soluble vitamins.

So much fake-food out there - they want your money. It's about the money.

Lettuce, for example, is not particularly nourishing, but is valuable to pad out the meals and give them texture.

There are gorgeous delicious foods out there and I do encourage you to enjoy the healthy ones and cut way down on the extreme-fatteners (or delete them).

This is all fried foods, all battered and crumbed foods, candy, chocolate, ice-cream, butter (don't worry - cheese is half butter and cheese is worth the calories, in sensible amounts  - read the labels for trans-fats and nasty padding, and cut the visible fat off meat.

I blend cheese and onion and water to a paste and use it for butter, to help stick the sandwiches together.

I think you're pretty safe to eat to appetite with non-processed food, and if you walk more, you'll also be doing lots of weight-bearing exercise, as you are heavy. Stick to doing it on grass, if possible, as the body doesn't appreciate hard unnatural surfaces, and grass and sand give a variety of steps.

Think of expensive luxury fruit and cheese and lovely meat etc. as your new treats, and remember how much money was "wasted" on food that didn't work for you if you cringe at the price.

Cuddle babies and/or little animals (wash hands) and it'll calm your body down and help it become receptive for conception. No alcohol at any time, of course.
Hugs.

All the best


hannahc said:


> I need some support. I could loose about 75+ lbs. And to top it off i'm trying to have a child so the extra weight is really not good!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast: Oatmeal Pancake - maple syrup - walnuts - coffee

Lunch: 1/2 Cup rice - chicken stir fry - Bing Cherries - water

Supper: 12 corn chips - guacamole - Lge glass of milk

Snacks throughout the day: ww lemon bar, raw veg., banana, glass of lite beer.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well; I just did half 'n half white and unpolished rice, and tried to get the brown cooked properly.

Did the brown for 5 minutes in the microwave, added the white, and did it all for 14 minutes.

Quantities 1/2 metric cup of each type of rice. It cooked well. I'm not ready to have just brown rice yet, but thought this would be a compromise. Might ward off beriberi too . :wink: Found brown to be excellent in a cheese and bean casserole.

Breakfast some baguette with cheese and onion paste and tomato and cucumber and coffee with manuka honey and lots of milk. A banana.

Lunch an apple, a kiwi-fruit, 1/2 litre of mushroom and beef ragout, 1/2 'n 1/2 white and brown rice half a raw cup cooked. Coffee same as breakfast. Chunk of baguette.

Going for a short walk-jog now to the mall.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Usually I have brown rice but today I had a mixture of white and brown. I had a little of the white rice I wanted to clean up. 

When I make meatballs then use white rice. In my my steamer it takes 60 min. for brown rice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i just bought off e-bay a rope door knob exerciser. type that in the search & you'll see what it looks like. i have a bad hip so i thought i'd get this to do a few leg lifts by having the rope do the work for me. that might also might be good for some of you ladies out there.


I have one but it is buried in the closet but I should dig it out. :lol:


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Yeah! After a good week - I finally managed to lose two pounds..


Congratulations, bettyirene. Two pounds is quite a lot! Keep up the good work.
Sue


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea and I'll try it : )


grandmann said:


> Usually I have brown rice but today I had a mixture of white and brown. I had a little of the white rice I wanted to clean up.
> 
> When I make meatballs then use white rice. In my my steamer it takes 60 min. for brown rice.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I know I'm hogging the page, but on my way back from the mall, jogging, there was unpleasantness with four teenage boys surrounding and demanding lots of money from me for "bus-fare" and shouting abuse when it didn't happen.

Anyway, to hell with losers from loser-families; I'm off on another walk-jog and who's ahead? ME, that's who. And you know what? My own children are too busy being successful caring people to dream of behaving like that - I need to think about that, and fight to rise above it all, and keep up the walk-jogging.

I had to pull my waist-belt in by three inches to get it snug. Hard to believe : )!

I'm the only woman jogging around this area. If it happens again I'm going to shout "police!" and watch them run away, and it'll tip off the public as to what's happening - they won't like the exposure, will they. Fight with my brain, first.

I must refuse to let this sort of cr*p intimidate me, and prevent my developing my health and life.

----------------------------------------------------------

Just returned and I've surged ahead jogging faster and further this time.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you Susan - made me feel good to see a loss on the scales for once...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> I know I'm hogging the page, but on my way back from the mall, jogging, there was unpleasantness with four teenage boys surrounding and demanding lots of money from me for "bus-fare" and shouting abuse when it didn't happen.
> 
> Anyway, to hell with losers from loser-families; I'm off on another walk-jog and who's ahead? ME, that's who. And you know what? My own children are too busy being successful caring people to dream of behaving like that - I need to think about that, and fight to rise above it all, and keep up the walk-jogging.
> 
> ...


Make sure you carry Pepper Spray. Great news on the waistline. You are woman, watch you roar!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Omnivore.
I can see why you need to vent. If it was me I think I would be scare out of my wits. Maybe you should take a dog with you. It would be some protection. On the other hand sounds like they just wanted to scare you. But you are a touch cookie you aren't going to take any of their CRAP.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Dear mmMardi and grandmann
It was great reading your supportive posts! They targeted me because I'm a 60 yr old lady who's smaller than they and not in a car, I think.

What're their lives going to be like when they're our age?! Chances are, absolutely awful, due entirely to their own stupid decisions: just as are their parents' lives.

Living well is the BEST revenge YAAAAAY! - they can eat my dust -- feeling the dark side of the force, "young" Omnivore he-he-he.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> Dear mmMardi and grandmann
> It was great reading your supportive posts! They targeted me because I'm a 60 yr old lady who's smaller than they and not in a car, I think.
> 
> What're their lives going to be like when they're our age?! Chances are, absolutely awful, due entirely to their own stupid decisions: just as are their parents' lives.
> ...


Do or do not, there is NO try! The force be with you!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Dear mmMardi
you made me laugh with tears in my eyes!

The one who shouted "fat-city" at me was fatter than I - guess he's hurting, eh...


mmMardi said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Dear mmMardi and grandmann
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If he is Fat now what is he going to look like when he does get to our age.
I was weighing 130 # before I got married and had kids. Infact i'm heavier now than when I was in full termed with last child. 180 #. I wish I was at least there now.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good for you Omnivore for not being intmidated by the little punks. Reminds me pf my late mother-in-law. She had stopped at a stop sign and a group of young punks surrounded her car beating on the roof and hood and demanding money. She turned of the engine, tore the door open and began to shout,"I know your mother! Don't think she won't hear about this!" They scattered and off she went. When she related this to me I asked her if she really knew their mothers . She just smiled and said she had no idea who they were but she knew she could scare them.

She was 65 at the time,was 5 feet 5 inches tall and weighed all of 130 pounds.

Her motto was, "Never show fear. Especially when you know your Guardian angel is at your side." 

Bet you could have outrun them if need be. Your fitness program is working very well for you. Keep it up. Edith M


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I was very lucky to have had a wholesome upbringing. My mum wouldn't have dreamed of taking alcohol etc. while pregnant, for example, and we all got library cards as a matter of course.

I had 13 1/2 lbs of twins last pregnancy, and weigh more now. Could be nature's way to gain fat to live off when we're old and infirm ...


grandmann said:


> If he is Fat now what is he going to look like when he does get to our age.
> I was weighing 130 # before I got married and had kids. Infact i'm heavier now than when I was in full termed with last child. 180 #. I wish I was at least there now.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi E.M
You're quite right : ) and that's a good idea she had.

I can't run fast - never could - but my god am I ever a dirty fighter, having learned that efficient and no-nonsense works against bullies when I was a kid.


Edith M said:


> Good for you Omnivore for not being intmidated by the little punks. Reminds me pf my late mother-in-law. She had stopped at a stop sign and a group of young punks surrounded her car beating on the roof and hood and demanding money. She turned of the engine, tore the door open and began to shout,"I know your mother! Don't think she won't hear about this!" They scattered and off she went. When she related this to me I asked her if she really knew their mothers . She just smiled and said she had no idea who they were but she knew she could scare them.
> 
> She was 65 at the time,was 5 feet 5 inches tall and weighed all of 130 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> I think I was very lucky to have had a wholesome upbringing. My mum wouldn't have dreamed of taking alcohol etc. while pregnant, for example, and we all got library cards as a matter of course.
> 
> I had 13 1/2 lbs of twins last pregnancy, and weigh more now. Could be nature's way to gain fat to live off when we're old and infirm ...
> 
> ...


I went to breakfast with two of my friends today. We've known each other for over thirty-five years and our children grew up together. We're all over weight. We were lamenting the fact that we all weighed more than when we were pregnant. The lightest of the three of us was complaining that she weighed more than when she had her twins.

On the other hand, the young teachers I worked with were all coming back to work as skinny as they were when they got pregnant. A few even weighed less when they delivered than they did before they got pregnant. It worried me when I watched what they ate, or didn't eat, while they were pregnant. I think obsessing about weight during, and after pregnancy, is unhealthy. We all do the best we can, but having young children sure made me eat! I have to admit, my three year old grandson has never asked me get him a carrot or green pepper. And, what are you supposed to with the brownies and cookies they want? I find that frozen cookies and brownies are great!

I reminded my friends today that we all try to eat healthy and exercise when we can. But, we're all wonderful grandmothers, and the grandkids love to sit on our laps and get hugs because we're, "Fluffy"!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > I think I was very lucky to have had a wholesome upbringing. My mum wouldn't have dreamed of taking alcohol etc. while pregnant, for example, and we all got library cards as a matter of course.
> ...


mmMardi,

"Fluffy", now I like that one. You ladies are so funny.

Omnivore, 
You worry me a bit, though. Please be careful.

Had to do some baking today as my daughter is having a "Grand Opening" of her little art gallery tomorrow night. Though not being "piggy", I did have to sample a bit....just to be sure they were edible, no.....? No supper tonight.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today was a pretty good day for me. I did 3 6 minute sessions on the treadmill. Got some organizing done of what I lovingly call my pyramid next to my knitting chair.. I had to. It kept falling over. I now have three piles of paper on the dinning room table that I will take care of tomorrow; Receipes, Patterns and letters to answer.

The weather has cooled slightly. Today's high was only 87 Deg F and we even had a trace of rain.

Breakfast was a rice cake and a cup of coffee

Snack was a cupful of red grapes

Lunch was 1 cup of cottage cheese with fine diced carrot, radishes and celery and 1 tsp of 1000 Island Dressing,Homemade

snack was 1 cup of plain iced tea

Supper was 2 Nathan's hot dogs and 1 cup of potatoe salad and Activia. Also had another cup of coffee.

I had 3 large glasses of water throughout the day as well.

Even got some knitting in.

See you all tomorrow. Looks like we are doing pretty good.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > Omnivore said:
> ...


Susan, how exciting. An art gallery. Is she an artist herself?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, my daughter's passion is art. She does mostly oil painting. If you'd like to meet her, check out this video which was just put out today. The interviewer is a friend of hers.

http://www.ovathebridge.com/content/art-nook

P.S. On my older version computer, the video was very "stuttery". I was told to run it through to the end and then repeat. The repeat should be smoother since it has already been loaded onto the computer the first time.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I have not posted in the last couple of days. Some medication changes made me extremely hungry. Seems to have let up some, thank God. I have been running hither and yon, having great fun with sewing classing, hand knitting and machine knitting. Going on a motorcycle ride this morning with DH's bad @#$ bikers. This won't give me much time to snack and feel sorry for myself. LOL
Have a great week-end everyone,


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> I have not posted in the last couple of days. Some medication changes made me extremely hungry. Seems to have let up some, thank God. I have been running hither and yon, having great fun with sewing classing, hand knitting and machine knitting. Going on a motorcycle ride this morning with DH's bad @#$ bikers. This won't give me much time to snack and feel sorry for myself. LOL
> Have a great week-end everyone,


Today starts a new day for you. Yesterday was a bad for me and I don't have any excuses. My Hungry level was up real High.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan,

Thanks for sharing your daughter art work. Where does all the talent come from do you paint yourself?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday I ate way too much I don't even know if I should write it down. I guess I better as a reminder today starts a new day. I will do better today.

Breakfast: Ham salad/w/slice of cumcumber on toast - Coffee
Lunch: 1/2 C rice - chicken stir fry - greek yoqurt - banana
Supper 1/2 baked potato/w/sour cream & butter - 4 chicken tenders/w/honey mustard - ice cream drumstick
Snack: hard candies - watermelon

Looking over what I ate I lacked my veg. I think if I ate more veg in my diet yesterday I won't have had that Hungry Monster following me around.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Susan,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your daughter art work. Where does all the talent come from do you paint yourself?


No, she got all the creative juices, I guess. But, she doesn't knit or crochet!!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Susan,
> ...


Oh, well, she's young yet! Maybe you should show her some of Prudence Mapstone's freeform crochet.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> dagmargrubaugh said:
> 
> 
> > I have not posted in the last couple of days. Some medication changes made me extremely hungry. Seems to have let up some, thank God. I have been running hither and yon, having great fun with sewing classing, hand knitting and machine knitting. Going on a motorcycle ride this morning with DH's bad @#$ bikers. This won't give me much time to snack and feel sorry for myself. LOL
> ...


Strange how that happens some days. Thanks for the encouragement,


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope you're not actually starving yourselves, peoples.

I'm not weighing myself, as I don't wanna know and get a fright and demoralized, and of course I'm in for the complete permanent eating-change assisted by regular exercise that's knitted into my everyday life. I don't expect a rapid fat-loss.

I will eat pudding and such if it's an occasion - main thing is to be aware, for example, that cream is stuffed with vitamins, whereas fried and battered crusts are not, and fruit cake will do me more good than candyfloss/cotton candy ever could.

I don't get any extreme-fatteners such as chocolate, with the groceries. Plenty of non-fattening treats I can have - scoffed a tin of red salmon a couple of days ago, with a couple of big microwaved spuds. The farmed salmon's only as good as the stuff they feed them, and so I eat the wild ones.

It's nice to notice my face looking daintier, though, and to be walking with a better posture and more grace, as a result of the regimen.

Had to start Kegel exercises as the "wee-wee-wee all the way home" is beyond a joke.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Susan,
> ...


I painted when I was really young and my hubby wants to go back into it. I always tell him my palette is my yarns. :-D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Hope you're not actually starving yourselves, peoples.
> 
> I'm not weighing myself, as I don't wanna know and get a fright and demoralized, and of course I'm in for the complete permanent eating-change assisted by regular exercise that's knitted into my everyday life.
> 
> ...


I had to Laugh I know what that's like. I can't really walk that much any more unless I have the stroller or shopping cart. When I did walk I used to walk up-town I knew where i could stop if I had to go. The library, laundry-mat, bar, & restaurant.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thought it would keep me on track if I "had to" keep a record of what food was bought, so here goes and by-the-way, I probably had just under 700 Cals for breakfast.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well; this stinks - I j'w'd to the mall and back to get some wheatgerm and read the packet. Nothing about vitamins on it. Read "heat-stabilised to prevent rancidity" aha! It's killed the vitamins, I thought, so left it on the shelf.

I bought 2 hefty bread and a bag of tomatoes.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you're not actually starving yourselves, peoples.
> ...


Oh, boy, I guess we all have a lot in common.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, not exactly a great eating day as there were soooo many tasty treats at the opening of the gallery tonight. I again did not go 'crazy' but, was not exactly "legal" either. Hope I didn't get set back too much. We'll see.

Sue


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, here it is Sunday morning. I looked in yesterday but never posted. I got distracted by too many other things.

Breakfast was oatmeal with fresh blue berrys and milk
no snack as I was too busy and not hungry
Lunch was a pb&j with a cup of coffee with creamer
again no snack- same reason
Supper was 1 cup of Slumgullion and 1 slice of garlic toast
bedtime snack was 3 graham crackers
Drank 4 large glasses of water through the day

Not too shabby but not great either but the scale continues to go down. This morning my bra felt a bit looser.

Off to church now. Will check in later in the day. Have a great day my friends.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

My knees are reacting to the pressure of my body-weight and I'm planning what else I can do, to give them time to recover, besides using chondroitin, glucosamine, and omega 3.

The simplest thing would be to stop using the bus and to cycle everywhere, and on top of that, go for groceries etc. on a greatly-exaggerated round-trip.

I have reservations about the traffic and state of the roads, compromised-routes and damaged due to the quakes (which are ongoing) and will need to keep extra-vigilant.

I've dropped down to my pre-holiday weight now, and it's 174lbs/79kg. Just have to continue not getting into a fussed state about it all.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess everything is relative; but, wouldn't I love to be 174 lb.! I say, good for you, Omnivore and keep up the good work.

So far today I've had roughly 1100 calories and no supper or evening snack as yet, so, we'll see. The stomach is growling. Not much change on the old scale. GRRRR!

Sue


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you Susan; I feel good for the friendly word : ) as I'm bit down due to continued harassment from local scum louts - taking my rubbish bins and dumping them down the street again, in this instance.

Had a good breakfast of a kiwifruit, a mandarin, an apple, 2 eggs, three toast with vegemite, a tomato, 4 mushrooms, and a usual coffee. Sounds impressive, but note no added fat or added sugar, and that's the general idea.


Susan Miller said:


> I guess everything is relative; but, wouldn't I love to be 174 lb.! I say, good for you, Omnivore and keep up the good work.
> 
> So far today I've had roughly 1100 calories and no supper or evening snack as yet, so, we'll see. The stomach is growling. Not much change on the old scale. GRRRR!
> 
> Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Omnivore, 
Sorry to hear about the houligans bothering with your rubbish. These "folks" wouldn't be the same ones that were harrassing you for money the other day,would they? Should you notify authorities?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to say they came from the same area, and as they're under 18, the cops aren't interested, and sneer at me, and lie to me. It's been an education re. the cops.

The criminal-families know all the tricks.


Susan Miller said:


> Omnivore,
> Sorry to hear about the houligans bothering with your rubbish. These "folks" wouldn't be the same ones that were harrassing you for money the other day,would they? Should you notify authorities?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to say they came from the same area, and as they're under 18, the cops aren't interested, and sneer at me, and lie to me. It's been an education re. the cops.

The criminal-families know all the tricks. Both they and the police sicken me, after 7 years of this cr*p. The leader of the vandals is jailed now (for 2 3/4 years, recently). He was caught locally when he was 19, setting fires and stealing weapons among other alarming behaviour, and the cops STILL told me they had no knowledge of him.

If I have to use my camera and make a movie for YouTube, I damn-well shall. No wonder I've developed this cynicism regarding the police.


Susan Miller said:


> Omnivore,
> Sorry to hear about the houligans bothering with your rubbish. These "folks" wouldn't be the same ones that were harrassing you for money the other day,would they? Should you notify authorities?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Made lemonade from lemons as the saying goes, and had a long walk through the pretty cemetery, two parks, and the wide grass median-strip with trees. Knees not nearly so pounded.

Bought some real ham to blend to paste and use as sandwich-spread. Put into pottles and frozen.


----------



## Rachaelknits (May 30, 2012)

I have just returned from my holidays and on my holiday I read The Harcombe Diet by Zoe Harcombe. I plan to start on Phase 1 (the 'diet'/ 'way of eating' is three phases in all) on Wednesday. For Phase 1 you can eat meat (NOT processed meats)Fish, vegetables (NOT potatoes and mushrooms) NO MILK, NO SUGAR, NO BREAD, You can have 50g dried weight of BROWN rice a day.....anyway, five days of Phase one and many people lose at least 5lbs but many lose 7lbs, 8lbs, 10lbs. It's worth reading about. There is a Face Book page/ group too for the Harcombe Diet with lots of encouragement in the stories being told. The point of this way of eating is to get rid of your cravings for ever, never count calories, eat as much fat as you like and be healthy. 
If anyone wants to start this (as I am about to do so) I'll be a 'dieting' buddy if you get in touch.


----------



## Rachaelknits (May 30, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> I guess everything is relative; but, wouldn't I love to be 174 lb.! I say, good for you, Omnivore and keep up the good work.
> 
> So far today I've had roughly 1100 calories and no supper or evening snack as yet, so, we'll see. The stomach is growling. Not much change on the old scale. GRRRR!
> 
> Sue


Don't calorie count! You'll gain all the weight back and more. Read The Harcombe Diet by Zoe Harcombe and you'll understand why. Also read, Escape the Diet Trap by Dr John Briffa for the same explanation. Both are easy and very informative reads backed up with science.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> Made lemonade from lemons as the saying goes, and had a long walk through the pretty cemetery, two parks, and the wide grass median-strip with trees. Knees not nearly so pounded.
> 
> Bought some real ham to blend to paste and use as sandwich-spread. Put into pottles and frozen.


Sounds relaxing. I'm glad your walk was easier on your knees!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Omnivore: I am so sorry about the hologans that are harrassing you. The camera and U Tube could well be the solution. I think it is a disgrace that the police are so unconcerned. I bet if it was one of their own family that was being harrassed they would sing a different melody.

My scale is stuck at 173.5 pounds. I dare not eat any less than I have been so I am trying to up the treadmill time as well as more of the dreaded housework. I know I can do it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,
I think a person should eat what they could get by on for a lifetime. It doesn't pay to starve yourself and go back to eating like you were. Then it starts a yo yo. I two need to move more every day. Thank goodness we have AC the temps are way up there again. I guess I do housecleaning and knit today.

How tall are you? What is your goal wt? I wish I was at 173.5 # My height is 5'7". I'm not saying my wt. until I get under 200.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sat. night we went to another wedding at the same hall we were at the week before. I guess the place is very good at accommodating the wishes of the couple who got married. We had a very good meal small red potatoes, green beans & broasted chicken. I would prefer the roasted chicken but I was only a guest.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Intend to add hip-walking to the exercise-mix; remember that one where you sit on the floor with your legs straight out in front of you, then raise one side and advance a leg, then do the same with the other, gradually shuffling forwards, always keeping your knees from bending, and your back straight, then after a while, do the same but reverse the progress.

I knew a girl in the 70s who did this daily, and her waist was tiny. She had a beautiful figure and was well-nourished. I'm 5 foot 4 inches tall and 79kg. Perhaps I'll weigh myself once a month. I read Sophia Loren weighs herself daily and if it goes up, eats a little less pasta. She also goes to bed at 9pm.

Maybe when I'm looking good I'll weigh daily - just a bit scared of going obsessive - will take some mental-discipline not to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually I think you are better off not weighing yourself daily. I know WW wants you to weigh only once a week. I have to weigh myself daily because then its fresh in my mind what I ate to gain that weight. Eating out is the worst. We do eat out quite often, so remember the healthier places to eat.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi grandmann
Eating out's great if it's a smorgasbord, 'cos then I can have what I like in the portions I like. I would live off smorgasbords if I had that luxury. Imagine; rock melon and salmon and stinky cheeses and crusty bread for breakfast, then oysters and steak and steamed veggies and mashed spud for lunch and a selection of fragrant casseroles and pasta and greens for dinner, with salads of all descriptions, with every meal, as examples ... ooohhhh-yeah! Fancy coffee too. And Asian menus. And fragrant soups from light to heavy.

And nothing drenched in acetic or citric acid or horrid oil and no padders or other adulterants (read "additives" and nothing with so much grease in it that it kills your appetite for the rest of the food, like some soup I got once that must've been half cream : ( grrr.


grandmann said:


> Actually I think you are better off not weighing yourself daily. I know WW wants you to weigh only once a week. I have to weigh myself daily because then its fresh in my mind what I ate to gain that weight. Eating out is the worst. We do eat out quite often, so remember the healthier places to eat.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Forgetting to write menus
Last night sandwiches of salad and ham stuck together with homemade cheese and onion paste, then some hunks of Emmenthal cheese and a glass of milk and an apple.

Breakfast today 3 slices grainy toast, 2 eggs, 2 tomatoes, some bonito flakes on the eggs, and a big coffee done my way. Big water.

Lunch is packed 3 bread toast-sized, as sandwiches with cheese paste, proper ham, lettuce, tomato. Apple. Mandarin. Coffee my way and water.

I might take some of the frozen stew and mill it in the food-processor and give it different tastes and have it diluted, as soup, because it's getting boring.

Planning a self-striped outfit for grand daughter #2. Want to think it out properly as my last top was unsatisfactory to me. Good to take photos around the mall and pinch ideas from shops.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am 82 years old and 5 feet tall. I would love to get down to 150. When I get there I will see how I feel and decide if I want to go lower. The charts say I should weigh no more than 120. Like that is going to happen. I try to stay upbeat and eat a sensible diet. you know, easy on the sweets and only the good fats. And of course lots of water and exercise. Some days just getting off my duff is execise enough LOL. PS I used to weigh 124


grandmann said:


> Edith,
> I think a person should eat what they could get by on for a lifetime. It doesn't pay to starve yourself and go back to eating like you were. Then it starts a yo yo. I two need to move more every day. Thank goodness we have AC the temps are way up there again. I guess I do housecleaning and knit today.
> 
> How tall are you? What is your goal wt? I wish I was at 173.5 # My height is 5'7". I'm not saying my wt. until I get under 200.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> Love some of the ideas here. How about nice cold spring water for summer. No cal and healthy. I have gained 80 lbs in 6.5 years of retirement and it must come off. I am going for a walk tonight, using small plates and downsizing my portions. I am not supposed to eat carbs due to high triglycerides and I think I better start following my doctors advise in that department. I have been doing a low carb diet and already lost 8 lbs in 7 weeks! I will let you know how my ideas have worked next Monday. Please don't feel you must or should share your actual weight. I am choosing to do this as a motivator for myself. Thanks for any and all support that I may receive. I am making a nice pair of socks for me and then a hat and scarf. I have a sweater project that I will start in the fall. I wonder. What size it will be?!!!


Hi..I just got back from holidays so just picked up this thread. 8 lbs in 7 weeks on a low carb diet is not working. I did the Atkins diet a couple of years ago and lost 13 pounds in the first 2 weeks. I lost a total of 23 pounds. Then I went off my diet and eating the junk food again and gained it all back and more! I was not hungry on this diet..matter of fact on the weekends if I slept in..I only ate two meals a day. I have to get back on it..but working around kids and eating the cookies and having my cravings back is hard. I am boiling a dozen eggs for snacks and tomorrow the diet starts! (after I finish off the ice cream..lolol)

June


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I am 82 years old and 5 feet tall. I would love to get down to 150. When I get there I will see how I feel and decide if I want to go lower. The charts say I should weigh no more than 120. Like that is going to happen. I try to stay upbeat and eat a sensible diet. you know, easy on the sweets and only the good fats. And of course lots of water and exercise. Some days just getting off my duff is execise enough LOL. PS I used to weigh 124
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


WOW, I guess no matter what age we are it is important to eat a well-balanced meal. I'm 20 yrs. younger than you are Edith and I have a hard time to keep on moving. You sure a inspirtional for all of us.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".


Yep..that is my downfall...my neighbour, who is a nurse, told me bread and pasta are the weight gainers!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Dieting has been a real problem for the past few years. I am cooking for _three hungry men_ :thumbdown: and well, you know I have to taste everything.... Let me see, Oh Yea, _they like foods that are not good for a dietops: _. Um...
> 
> ...


Oh this made me think of the dietitian who asked if anyone else in the household could do the cooking...two men and a bunch of little kids...NOT!!!! ROFL!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> I'm in, found out about a month ago I'm borderline diabetic. Dr. said loose wait. I told him it's easier said than done. NOW I'm hungry all the time. I have given up soda's altogether and only drind tea coffee water or milk. Maybe if I work out more. I just figured all the gardening I was doing and housework that would be enough. Guess not.


Try the Atkins diet..you are not hungry on it. My doctor told me I was borderline diabetic and it runs in my family. After about 6 months he told me I had reversed my diabetes. I took my blood sugar twice a day and watched it fall over the first two weeks (induction phase) into the normal range..it was amazing. Follow the diet precisely though..you have to take vitamins for the nutrients you are not getting from carbs, fruits.

June


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

She's wrong (IMHO). It's what you put on the bread and pasta that adds unwanted weight.


Junelouise said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > I lost 24 kgs (about 52 lbs) by just cutting out bread. By cutting out bread I also cut out butter, jam, cream or whatever you can put on a slice of bread or toast. Also ate smaller portions and walked when I was able to. Fortunately I have a very supportive DH to encourage me, otherwise I would "fall by the wayside".
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to agree the dressings & sauces are the downfalls if you want to lose wt.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today was pretty good. I shed 1/2 pound over the week end. 
Breakfast was one slice of 12 grain bread and a smear of peanut butter, 1 cup of coffee with creamer
Snack was a handful of red grapes
lunch was 2 slices 12 grain bread with cream cheese & chive spread and coffee with creamer
Snack was more grapes
Supper was 3 oz hamburger, 1 1/2 cups steamed mixed vegetables, Activia and a large glass of water.
Snack will be 2 Graham crackers

Drank 4 large glasses of water through the day.

Did 3 5 minute turns on the treadmill. Tried for 6 minutes but the legs just would not co operate.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake for today

Breakfast: oatmeal pancake - yogurt - berries
Lunch: Sauerkraut-pork pieces-rice - fresh cucumber from garden
Supper: ear of corn/w/butter - slice of cheese - 1/2 C chicken veg. soup


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Quote:
Don't calorie count! You'll gain all the weight back and more. Read The Harcombe Diet by Zoe Harcombe and you'll understand why. Also read, Escape the Diet Trap by Dr John Briffa for the same explanation. Both are easy and very informative reads backed up with science.





Rachael,

I think everyone has to find what works for them. I haven't read the books you mention, but have tried many diets over the years. WW was probably the best of them; but, I gained the 60+ pounds I lost, and then some, shortly after. 

The only thing I've managed to stay with for the long haul is calorie counting (or approximating anyway.) Though I complain that the weight is coming off slower now (probably partly because I eat a few more of those calories than I did in the beginning....and just can't exercise), I will say that in the last three years the weight by watching calories, has come down over 100 pounds. This "dieting business" has to be for a lifetime if it's going to work, so I say find something that you can live with for the long haul.

The bottom line science for weight loss as I know it, is "calories in, calories out",.....and for a healthy weight loss, hopefully a choice of (at least mostly) balanced/ healthy calories, and of course exercise, when possible. Also, it has been said that losing slowly and steadily is better for the body.... and better for keeping off weight as well, than is rapid weight loss, or spurts of weight loss.

Just my "two cents worth"...hope it may be helpful to some.


Sue


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

When I eat cottage and fruit twice a day, I always lose weight.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Well that wasn't nearly enough and I was apathetic and bad-tempered all day. It's 3:30pm now, and I'm home stuffing cheese and toast into my face until I feel good again.

A worried little pug-dog ran away from me - looking back on it, I think it thought I was going to eat it.

Some walking on grass.


Omnivore said:


> Forgetting to write menus
> Last night sandwiches of salad and ham stuck together with homemade cheese and onion paste, then some hunks of Emmenthal cheese and a glass of milk and an apple.
> 
> Breakfast today 3 slices grainy toast, 2 eggs, 2 tomatoes, some bonito flakes on the eggs, and a big coffee done my way. Big water.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You are absolutely right. We don't need to diet, we need to find an eating life style that works for us. Most of all we need to learn patience and forgiveness for ourselves.


Susan Miller said:


> Quote:
> Don't calorie count! You'll gain all the weight back and more. Read The Harcombe Diet by Zoe Harcombe and you'll understand why. Also read, Escape the Diet Trap by Dr John Briffa for the same explanation. Both are easy and very informative reads backed up with science.
> 
> Rachael,
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's food intake:
Breakfast coffee with creamer, 2 rice cakes w/ peanut butter
Lunch: 1 serving Potatoe Gnacchi w/ SF Ragu
Supper: 1 serving Kielbasa,1 1/2 cups Steamed Veggies, Activia, Cran/grape juice diluted with tonic water
snack will be Graham crackers

Walked through Walmart for 45 minutes for exercise and had 4 large glasses of water.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Today's food intake:
> Breakfast coffee with creamer, 2 rice cakes w/ peanut butter
> Lunch: 1 serving Potatoe Gnacchi w/ SF Ragu
> Supper: 1 serving Kielbasa,1 1/2 cups Steamed Veggies, Activia, Cran/grape juice diluted with tonic water
> ...


When I read your posts, Edith, it reminds me to drink more water. I don't seem to be thirsty, so I forget. Most days I just have a little water with medication, small OJ in the morning and an ice coffee in the afternoon. Sometimes I'll remember to drink more in the evening, sometimes not. If I do, I prefer ice water with lemon. I guess I should get myself some.........

Sue


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not doing a great job currently on losing weight, but I'm holding my own and making wiser choices. I've lost a few pounds, but I'm NOT gaining weight! I'm drinking more water and exercising more. I'm aware of what I'm eating and know I'll be better at losing the weight when I return to Denver. 

I'm enjoying being home and having a social life. I've been enjoying going out to eat with my husband and friends. I go back to Denver next month and I'm enjoying being with adults while I can. I love my grandsons, but CARE GRANNY duty with a newborn is rough at my age. 

This forum has been a Godsend to me because I was starving for girl talk. The encouragement each of you gives, lifts us all up, even if we're not posting. So, THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have learned the hard way that water and fiber are vital. I had several violent attacks of Diverticulosis. The last one was a year ago when I landed in the hospital for 3 days and was certain my end had come. I never neglect my water anymore.


Susan Miller said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Today's food intake:
> ...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, today I did okay with the calories; but, not necessarily the best of healthy choices didn't get in any veggies and not enough fruit.

3 rice cakes

1/2 cup of cottage cheese and 1/2 cup or so of sliced peaches

med. ice coffee 

3 small round slices of French bread with seasoned olive oil/balsamic vinegar dipping oil

1 cup frozen yogurt

Tomorrow will be healthier????

about 1300 calories so far


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm eating healthy and getting so much healthier that now I should be able to start exercising. Have lost 4 lbs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
How is it fair though that DH is doing the same thing as me and he has lost 15 lbs. Fair or not, I have to accept who I am and deal with it. I lose slower and that's that. At least it is good at this age to lose slow but sure, like the turtle in the race, so my skin won't hang so low.

Eating lots of delicious veggies and some fruit. Snack is dried spiced kale leaves. Drinking water and aloe vera with wheat grass added. Made a pizza tonight with whole wheat organic boboli, tom. sauce, fresh tomatoes, cilantro, a few calamata olives, artichoke hearts, red peppers, sun dried tomatoes, not in oil. A little olive oil and a lot of garlic. No cheese. It was so delicious. I can't wait to see more weight come off, but I know I have to get the exercise in....the element that is missing.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

daralene said:


> I'm eating healthy and getting so much healthier that now I should be able to start exercising. Have lost 4 lbs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> How is it fair though that DH is doing the same thing as me and he has lost 15 lbs. Fair or not, I have to accept who I am and deal with it. I lose slower and that's that. At least it is good at this age to lose slow but sure, like the turtle in the race, so my skin won't hang so low.
> 
> Eating lots of delicious veggies and some fruit. Snack is dried spiced kale leaves. Drinking water and aloe vera with wheat grass added. Made a pizza tonight with whole wheat organic boboli, tom. sauce, fresh tomatoes, cilantro, a few calamata olives, artichoke hearts, red peppers, sun dried tomatoes, not in oil. A little olive oil and a lot of garlic. No cheese. It was so delicious. I can't wait to see more weight come off, but I know I have to get the exercise in....the element that is missing.


oohhh! That pizza sounds yummy!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Today's food intake:
> Breakfast coffee with creamer, 2 rice cakes w/ peanut butter
> Lunch: 1 serving Potatoe Gnacchi w/ SF Ragu
> Supper: 1 serving Kielbasa,1 1/2 cups Steamed Veggies, Activia, Cran/grape juice diluted with tonic water
> ...


Dang Edith.....that sounds like a good, delicious PA menu to me. Gnocchi, kielbasa....yum.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The pool was open today, from 7am-8am water excercises

Breakfast yogurt, peach, Raisin Bran Crunch 
Lunch Brat, 1/2 Baked potato/w/butter, brocolli 
Supper noodles&brocolli raw veg.

GD was over today so we each had a ice cream drumstick


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I had to stuff my face with heaps of melted cheese (microwave) and toast last night with milk and apples as I hadn't eaten enough.

Breakfast three dense toast with vegemite, 2 eggs, a tomato, and an apple. Coffee usual style.

Lunch 4 med-dense toast-cut bread sandwiches with cheese and onion paste, 2 slices ham to fit the bread, a tomato, some lettuce and some cucumber. Usual coffee, 2 mandarins, and an apple.

In a rage brooding about the local scum, so I shouted myself a treat - dinner of a noodle-box of egg noodles with cashews, assorted veggies, chicken and doused in far-too-salty soy sauce. Fizzed water. No longer in filthy temper. Took a prozac as well-overdue.

A lot of walking on grass and my knees feel a bit better for it. Got some bland yarn to space with self-striping of next project to plan out tomorrow.

After I got up this morning I did some hip-walking, some tricep-stretches, some Kegel-crunches on all fours, and stretched out the adductors longi. Backside quite tender; I think it's the hip-walking - good.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I finally got the scale to move today I have shed another pound this week. I feel GOOD!

Today's food intake was:
Breakfast: A banana an Orange juice
Snack: Coffee with creamer
Lunch: Finished theGnocchi
Supper: 3 oz Pork rib,steamed mixed veggies, Fresh peppers and cherry tomatoes and Activia. A cup of coffee with creamer
Bedtime snack will be the usual Graham crackers 
Only 4 large glasses of water today and no treadmill. To much to do around the house.

I am going to try the hip walking. Have been doing butt crunches during commercials and standing on tip toes while waiting for something to get done in the microwave.

Supper tired tonight. See you all tomorrow
Snack will be


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith, Excellent job of losing that 1 # At weight watchers tonight I lost .4 # it should have been better. At least it was a lost.

Breakfast: oatmeal pancake, yogurt, berries
Lunch: slice of head cheese, cucumber, steamed veg.
Supper: BLT, 2 graham crackers with butter

Coffee & water to drink
1 hr. of water excercises I was the only person who showed up so I had the instructor used the noodles. I love doing the bicycle with the noodles.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I ate sensibly today as well, but got a look at myself in a shop-mirror and thought "ye gods how demoralizing".

But; I was obese a month ago and now I'm between fat and obese and haven't suffered or eaten any fattening stuff. That's good. O.K the knees are protesting ... Good grief - it's not as though I'm ill or anything. I'm damn lucky; knock the fretting out of my head! It won't be an overnight change - and if it were fast, it wouldn't work anyway. SO! Time to get over myself.

Had to clip more off my trouser-hems because they're dragging as the fat comes off me, and my bra's looser still, and my posture's improved and my knickers aren't binding so much.

After a day trawling the 'net and pattern-books trying to find a pattern for a toddler's dress with a round yoke and 3/4 sleeves in a knit-fabric, I poached an idea for a different design from a teens' dress-shop and cheered up. Starting project tomorrow! Yaaaayy!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> I ate sensibly today as well, but got a look at myself in a shop-mirror and thought "ye gods how demoralizing".
> 
> But; I was obese a month ago and now I'm between fat and obese and haven't suffered or eaten any fattening stuff. That's good. O.K the knees are protesting ... Good grief - it's not as though I'm ill or anything. I'm damn lucky; knock the fretting out of my head! It won't be an overnight change - and if it were fast, it wouldn't work anyway. SO! Time to get over myself.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're making great progress! I bought new walking shoes, hopefully I'll be able to follow your example for exercise.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Feeling a little nervous about my weigh-in tomorrow at Weight-Watcher's...hopefully I have done well enough to have a loss...let you all know tomorrow...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last night at Weight Watchers one of the girls was telling me what she ate in the morning. The night before she mixes 1/3 C of uncooked barley with yogurt. I love cooked barley so I thought I would try this one out. Tell you the truth I don't like it. I might cook the barley then add it to my yogurt. What is your opinion of eating the raw versus the cook. Do you think the uncook is better for you???


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last night the leader from WW gives out a brown bag to one person to try out a new recipe. The following week you report how you like it. I volunteer to do this week's recipe. Here it is: 

Scoopy Salmon Salad per serving(1/2 of recipe, 1 heaping Cup) 136 calories, 2g fat, 745mg sodium, 7g carbs, 1g fiber, 3g sugars, 20.5g protein (Points Plus value 3)

2 tbsp. Hellmann's/best Foods Dijonnaise
1 tbsp. fat free cream cheese, room temp.
2 tsp. lemon juice
6 oz. canned or puched boneless skinless pink salmon, drained and flaked
1/2 C cherry tomatoes
1/2 C chopped cucumber
1/4 C chopped red onion
1/2 tbsp capers, drained

Combine Dijonnaise,cream cheese & lemon juice in a bowl. Throughly mix until smooth.

Add salmon and stir well. Add remaining ingred. and toss lightly to mix. may add salt and pepper

Makes 2 servings


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am trying that for lunch today. It sounds super.


grandmann said:


> Last night the leader from WW gives out a brown bag to one person to try out a new recipe. The following week you report how you like it. I volunteer to do this week's recipe. Here it is:
> 
> Scoopy Salmon Salad per serving(1/2 of recipe, 1 heaping Cup) 136 calories, 2g fat, 745mg sodium, 7g carbs, 1g fiber, 3g sugars, 20.5g protein (Points Plus value 3)
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all,
I wasn't here yesterday....had a wisdom tooth pulled. Ouch! But at least it's gone. 

Went out with a friend and had a big breakfast in the morning (figured it might be the only meal).

2 eggs
1 pancake with syrup
2 slices of bacon
black coffee

supper:
about 3/4 cup canned brown beans
ice water with lemon
yoplait yogurt

How'd you do, bettyirene???


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you mmMardi : )

I have to ask myself what's better; yet-another reducing-diet and then the slow creep of the March of the Fat as the food and life-style reasserts itself, counteracting the punishment I've inflicted on myself; or a realistic change of daily-diet and stir some inbuilt daily-exercise in, and keep an eye on it?


mmMardi said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > I ate sensibly today as well, but got a look at myself in a shop-mirror and thought "ye gods how demoralizing".
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann, I made your Scoopy Salmon Salad for lunch and it was scrumptious. Even Rick liked it and he hates canned salmon.

Breakfast was a fairly large banana
Snack: coffee with creamer
Lunch: 1 cup Scoopy Salmonn Salad on a bed of lettuce
Snack: handful of grapes
Supper: Skinless chicken breast,fried,steamed mixed vegetables and Activia

4 large glasses of water throughout the day
only did the treadmill once today but lots of butt crunches and standing on tip toes during TV commercials

Not my best day but not the worst either.

You all seem to be doing well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith, Did you use the capers like the recipe called for?

I made the recipe exactly what everything called for, this is the first time I ever use and tasted capers. I don't think I will use them again except for the ones I bought. I paid almost $4 for a small jar of them. I realize the recipe didn't call for very much I think it is something I could skip if I didn't have them. I wanted to try them which I did.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

No, I did not use the capers since I did not have any. I tried capers several years ago and was not impressed, so never bought them again. Too pricey for something no one really likes I also did not have dijonaise so used Hellmann's and Dijon mustard. Also substituted a dill pickle spear for the cucumber. Was out of them too. A receipe for me is just a guide line.


grandmann said:


> Edith, Did you use the capers like the recipe called for?
> 
> I made the recipe exactly what everything called for, this is the first time I ever use and tasted capers. I don't think I will use them again except for the ones I bought. I paid almost $4 for a small jar of them. I realize the recipe didn't call for very much I think it is something I could skip if I didn't have them. I wanted to try them which I did.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I did alot of experimenting with food today. First of all I had uncooked barley mixed with yoqurt & mashed banana plus 12 almonds on the side. Forget that one I like my barley cooked. Lunch I had 1/2 sweet potato and some left-over liver & onions. Supper I got home late to make anything so I grabbed the half baked potato that was in the refrig. and added a slice of swiss cheese. I mic it until the cheese melted. couple of pickle peppers, part of a cucumber. 

Then I mixed up the salmon I did have a taste of it...wasn't too bad. Like any recipe I like picking it a part, if I make it again I think I will skip the capers. For the dressing I think I will blend cotttage cheese,horseradish and lemon juice. 

There is something about Fat Free that doesn't agree with me I always get a bad after taste in my mouth. I was a borderline diabetic about 6 yrs ago and diabetes does run in my Dad's side of the family. So far I have been lucky it hasn't showed up since that time. When I saw a diabetic nutritionist I remember her saying something about the Fat Free having something in it that isn't good for a diabetic that I was better off eating the regular but less of it.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?


I lost 34 pounds just changing my diet: no sodas, no breads, no starches, just lean meat and lots of veggies and supplements like Omega 3, Coconut Oil, Bilberry w/Lutein, and Magnesium.

There are so many vegetables that are considered 'gut busters' in that they increase the metabolism, and more fat is metabolised rather than stored.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Did okay today, I think....

1/2c cottage cheese
1/2c sliced peaches
4oz. OJ

Banana
Coffee
2 small pieces of chocolate

sliced veggies with no calorie dip/dressing (Walden Farms)

2 small chicken fajitas with peppers and onions, cheese, 1T. sour cream, hot sauce

1/2 c. yogurt
1/2 graham cracker

(handful of cherries, later?)

about 1700 calories


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> Luvstakwilt said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?
> ...


You are a new face, come join us and give us some pointers. I would be interest in your "gut busters" I need some new ideas for eating veg. especially the ones that will increase my metabolism.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I managed to lose half a kilo at Weight watcher's today - that is about a pound and a quarter (don't forget the quarter - lol)


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a bulk-cooking lamb-shank herb and garlic casserole making the house deliciously-fragrant at the moment. I find using 5x as much spice and herbs as is recommended makes food much nicer. Not pepper, though. Lot of fat to trim away from the shanks. Crock-pot/slow cooker. YUM.

Going mad >:-< trying to get a little dress knitted. Time to do something else to unclog my brain.

No exercise except the yoga-type ones 'cos my left knee's crunchy. Ate sensibly again.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Luvstakwillt, yes, tell us more about veggies that boost metabulism. I find that at my age I require much less animal protein than I did in my younger days when I was working or raising young ones. 2 or 3 ozs at supper does me fine. Just had my yearly blood work done and according to the results I am fine with both iron and calcium. In fact I was advised to gradually stop the calcium supplements. Glad to have you on board.

Omnivore, Sorry about the cruncy knee. My father would have said you're not eating enough butter,it greases the bones. Of course he passed away at age 66 of heart desease so maybe his advise was not so good. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Bettyirene,
Congratulations on your weight loss. I'd like to see the same. My scale is not so reliable, so not sure if I might have lost a smidge or not.

Omnivore,
That crockpot must smell soooo good. We love lots of garlic and spices, too. How is it you can eat all those yummy things and still have your clothes falling off?? Hope the knee feels better soon.

Edith and grandmann, 
You are such encouraging women. And you are doing great with your losses.

Nanimal,
How long did it take you to lose the 34 pounds? And are you still losing or maintaining or???


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I did up 4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts in the crockpot yesterday.Rick does not care for chicken in any way, shape or form. Unlees done by the Colonel. He likes his beef and pork. The fattier the better. I got to thinking about that and a light bulb went off in my head. You are a big girl now. You can choose what you want to eat just like he can.

So I cooked what chicken was left in the freezer along with what I could scrounge from the refrigerator, namely 1/2 jar of mild salsa, 1/2 onion I diced, some really tired cherry tomatoes, some left over steamed veggies and 2 finely diced ribs of celery. I even threw in some green olives that were looking rather lonely. I covered the whole thing with some V8 hot and spicy juice to almost cover. Let it go on high for 4 hours. Then I let the meat cool just enough to handle and shredded it before returning to the sauce. I thickened the sauce while waiting for the meat to cool.

I divided it into 1 cup portions that are now freezing on a tray. I am now going to put them into my Food Saver bags. He can have his beef and I will have my chicken..Everybody will be happy.

See! even old people can have good ideas. It just takes more time.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I love my crockpots. I have three different sizes. Actually, I have five, three at home and two in Denver. I really love my 1 1/2 quart size. It is great for a single person or two people. I plan to get a second 1 1/2 qt. because then I can cook meat in one and veggies in the other. It sounds like I went overboard, but I've added them one at a time since they first came out.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone
I'll answer questions here; cheese is 1/2 butter and I eat a lot of it. I eat a lot of food, but it's relatively low in fat and sugars; my knee's playing up because of the weight I've put on it over decades. Not only my own weight, but making a habit of carrying a large-size tramping/hiking back-pack home from the shops, full of groceries to keep fit. The impacts of the jogging was too stressful for the joint.

Once there was a drought and lambs had to be killed and there was a glut on the market, so they were cheap. I carried 5 small lamb-sides home on my back and weighed them when I got home - 98lbs. I also knelt on concrete to weed the garden and clean the massive tiled shower : (

So, now I walk on grass as much as possible, and put the groceries on wheels, and sit rather than kneel, on the concrete with a pad, and stopped doing the shower that way.

My uncle won 5 gold medals at the N.Z Masters Olympics and when I asked about the others in the swimming competing against him he laughed and quipped "what others? I was 89 years old - no one left". that was my mum's brother : )

My dad was strolling along one evening and two young men accosted him and said "give us your money". Dad replied "hang on then I'll just get my wallet out" then dad gave one a tremendous punch, the guy crashed to the ground, and the other guy ran away.

Dad was 81 years old. He "had to be careful where and how hard he hit that guy because he didn't want to go to jail for manslaughter". Good ancestors I have ha-ha.

Unfortunately I could use a blepharoplasty and face-lift now due to the loose skin as my size 16 face deflates slowly like a flaccid old balloon over my size 10 skull oh well 

Happy to say I've turned the eating habits around and now have no desire to eat the extreme fatteners; boy-oh-boy that's good progress.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Omnivore, You are my inspiration. I have a size 12 body draped in a size 18 skin. But we will succeed 'cause we are tough!!!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Aaww am I really? xx Now I'm really going to have to be good, aren't I hehehe

I was thinking last night how simple it would be for me to hop on a bus and go to the sea-side for walks in the plantation and on the sand. Could bring a packed lunch, a windbreaker and heap of sunblock.



Edith M said:


> Omnivore, You are my inspiration. I have a size 12 body draped in a size 18 skin. But we will succeed 'cause we are tough!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi:
I just found this thread, and boy could I use the encouragement of you ladies. My DH says he doesn't care if I get to be 300 LBS as long as I don't lose my sense of humor. No I don't weigh 300 LBS, but I do weigh 180 LBS. I have been skinny all my life, but the I had a massive heart attack at 54. Six stents were placed in my heart (which limited my exercising). Then just when I started to get back on my feet, I was diagnosed with Leukemia, and a bulging disc in my back. The disc has caused me to have extreme pain from my back to my ankle, all day long. Which not only limited my exercises, but my evening walks also.

I have gained 35 LBS since the heart attack. I have just begun physical therapy and water therapy. I have always eaten meat with no skin, and haven't eaten mayo, ketchup or mustard for years. I eat small portions every since the heart attack, but due to my inactivity everything I eat stays with me.

So I am hoping with the encouragement of you ladies, and the treadmill I purchased from my local thrift store the pounds will start to fall off. Thanks for this thread


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karwal,
Welcome to our group we are kind of like the misfits. We all have our limitations for doing excercises. So, we do what we can do. We give each other encouragement.

By writing down what we eat helps me to be honest. Yet I have to say last night when I suppose to be sleeping which I couldn't because my right knee was pounding. I did a NO NO I got up started watching TV and start munching on Art's cashews. I didn't stop there sitting on the cupboard was a piece of pumpkin bar. The neighblor brought over a whole plate for Art. I finished off the plate. By then i decided to take two ibuprofen and finally at one am went back to bed.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

You enjoy yourself grandmann - You might do this now and then whereas you might've done it daily before - I don't know. Sounds like good food to me, in that there were lots of vitamins etc. : )

I had three toasted cheese with tomatoes for breakfast and gnawed the gristle etc. off three lambshank-bones after freezing the casserole in 500ml pottles. Hope the gristle goes to my knee. Coffee.

Having a plate of the casserole with a cup of raw white rice cooked up, for lunch, with raw coriander greens.


grandmann said:


> Karwal,
> Welcome to our group we are kind of like the misfits. We all have our limitations for doing excercises. So, we do what we can do. We give each other encouragement.
> 
> By writing down what we eat helps me to be honest. Yet I have to say last night when I suppose to be sleeping which I couldn't because my right knee was pounding. I did a NO NO I got up started watching TV and start munching on Art's cashews. I didn't stop there sitting on the cupboard was a piece of pumpkin bar. The neighblor brought over a whole plate for Art. I finished off the plate. By then i decided to take two ibuprofen and finally at one am went back to bed.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like you are quite the cook, Edith. I bet your chicken will be delicious. Maybe Rick will even try it???

My husband is generally supportive; but, he does want his nights out to dinner and nights of take-out pizza. He gets a little grumpy if he can't have his favorites. Makes it hard because I can't seem to not eat the pizza, etc. GRRRR!


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm very late starting this since I recently joined the site. But may I join this thread too, please? Dr. suggested I do the Caveman or Neanderthal diet. I've lost about 40 but still need to lose another 75 or 80 lbs. I love the diet because it's easy but my huge downfall is diet pepsi. It bloats me and really packs on the lbs. Really want to be healthy and to knit some lovely retro sweaters I've seen.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome, 13 thumbs. Can you share a bit about the Caveman diet...is it mostly meat....or, maybe fruits and berries?

Any tips you have to share will be greatly welcomed!!


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for asking. Caveman diet is easy. Mostly fruits and veg with small meat servings. (Dinosaurs were hard to catch, according to the dr. haha) Meat is to be grilled or roasted. No frying. I'll give you all the nos and then remind you of what you can have and the simplicity. No potatoes of any kind. No dairy. No grains, including rice, bread, pasta, and oatmeal. No corn. No peas or beans of any kind. What you can have are unlimited fruit and veg and small servings of meat. It really cuts down on cooking and dirty dishes which I love! Mind you, I can cook and I enjoy it. I bake bread for dh and all that other kind of stuff. But my meals are mostly salads and raw veg. I love taco salad. I don't use cheese. But I do use some ground beef and tomato sauce mixed with salsa as a salad dressing. Most of my tomato sauce is canned with sugar and salt, unfortunately. I can my own salsa and that has neither sugar nor salt, only onions, peppers, tomatoes, garlic and vinegar. I eat my fruits and berries raw or the berries frozen for winter use. I also eat lots of brussel sprouts and spinach. Do my own gardening and food preservation so most of it doesn't have chemicals.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I'm very late starting this since I recently joined the site. But may I join this thread too, please? Dr. suggested I do the Caveman or Neanderthal diet. I've lost about 40 but still need to lose another 75 or 80 lbs. I love the diet because it's easy but my huge downfall is diet pepsi. It bloats me and really packs on the lbs. Really want to be healthy and to knit some lovely retro sweaters I've seen.


You are more than welcome, now about that diet pepsi do you realize if you have any heart problems of any kind that the diet is worst than the regular. I don't drink any soda of any kind its hard on me when Art wants to stop to have a drink at the nearest bar to catch up on the latest news. If I'm really thirst I have a lite beer. I have been lately ordering water because Art said as long as he has a drink and I'm with him water is fine.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

13 thumbs, 

How long can a person stay on this kind of a diet that you were talking about.

Susan Miller, 

I think you count your carbs, I realize a person needs so much healthy carbs every day in our diet. How many carbs do you allow yourself for each meal or per day? I started reading labels today. Since I bought some fat free ingred. to make the salmon. I notice with Fat Free the carbs or sodium count is up.


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

Me..5'0" tipping the scales at 210lbs!!! Ugh! I can ID with every one of you. Trying to get to and maintain a healthy weight is extremely discouraging, hard work, lonely, and always makes you feel deprived of most of your favorite stuff. 
Right now, I am encouraged because I have finally found a way to exercise I like. I have started exercising in water! The classes usually last an hour that seems to fly by! Articles on the web indicate that exercising in water burns way more calories than exercising on land, plus water is easier on your joints. 
Let's all give losing weight and healthier lifestylesa go! Tell me one thing you did or decided to do good for yourself. Focus on things we do/did right.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I work out in the water 3 times a week, I really like it.

Edith has given us some ideas by doing stretches during a TV commerical or waiting for something to get done in the microwave. Housework is another one I set the timer and give myself 15 to 20 min. of cleaning one room then I do the same with the next room by that time I'm tired out and need a rest or should I say its knitting time.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

This isn't a diet per se but a life style change. So there's no time limit. I don't count carbs, calories or anything else. I feel good and it obviously has my dr's approval since he suggested it. I also walk my dog about 4 miles a day plus gardening plus doing back therapy (ball exercises) on a regular basis. So it doesn't lessen my energy level at all.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann; So you had a bad night. No big deal, only next time take the ibuprophen before the pain fills your mind and sabotages you. We forgive you. Now forgive yourself and turn the page. Today is a new day with a new beginning. Hang in there.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

13 thumbs, sounds like you have a handle on you weight problem. I like the name for your diet;Caveman diet. It is pretty much like my own diet, I just didn't have a name for it. I do eat grains but only whole grain or at least with the least amount of prossesing I can find. I was never much of a fan of soda pop but did like Coke now and then. I found a better way to go for me, I fill a tall glass 1/3 full of cran/grape juice,1/3 full of Tonic water and top it off with filtered tap water. I go for the lite or diet juice when I can find it.

Karwal: Glad to have you join us. We can use all the help and ideas we can get. 13thumbs had some really good ones. Health problems make it hard for all of us. Any way we can get our weight under control can only aleviate our other problems and that is why we persevere.

Bagsnc: What a great idea to state something positive we have done for ourselves. Were you thinking dailey or just one time? I suggest that at the end of our dailey food intake report we list one positive thing . What do you think?


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm so proud of myself, I went to my girlfriends house today, and we rode one mile in the morning and then after lunch we rode another mile (Not bad, since I haven't been on a bike in 20+ years) Also decided today was the last day of smoking.

I figured that I have put weight on while smoking, so I my as well put some on while not smoking. One addiction at a time RIGHT?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

This isn't fair......I walked so much yesterday that I wore myself out and I had a lovely salad and no ice cream like everyone else....didn't want it either, and I gained a pound. I think just being around the stuff I gain. OK, I was hot and tired and probably retained water, so today it's not to worry. Just hate to see that scale move up water or not. As long as I keep eating healthy and incorporating exercise I know it will move the right way again, but darn it anyway :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ooops  Double post. Meant to edit and must have clicked quote reply.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

OK I'm back!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good for you. I quit 16 years ago and have never looked back. If you can ride a bike instead of smoke you won't gain . Failing that try "smoking" carrot sticks etc.. My daughter said every time she wanted a smoke she brushed her teeth.


karwal said:


> I'm so proud of myself, I went to my girlfriends house today, and we rode one mile in the morning and then after lunch we rode another mile (Not bad, since I haven't been on a bike in 20+ years) Also decided today was the last day of smoking.
> 
> I figured that I have put weight on while smoking, so I my as well put some on while not smoking. One addiction at a time RIGHT?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

bagsnc said:


> Me..5'0" tipping the scales at 210lbs!!! Ugh! I can ID with every one of you. Trying to get to and maintain a healthy weight is extremely discouraging, hard work, lonely, and always makes you feel deprived of most of your favorite stuff.
> Right now, I am encouraged because I have finally found a way to exercise I like. I have started exercising in water! The classes usually last an hour that seems to fly by! Articles on the web indicate that exercising in water burns way more calories than exercising on land, plus water is easier on your joints.
> Let's all give losing weight and healthier lifestylesa go! Tell me one thing you did or decided to do good for yourself. Focus on things we do/did right.


I'm 5' too and tipping at 200. Lost 4 so quite a ways to go. It sure shows on us short ones. Thanks for the encouragement about the water class. I've wanted to do it but feel so self-conscious and being short wondered if the water would be too deep if I wasn't in the first row and I don't want to be up front.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We all feel your pain. I hate when that happens and it happens all too often. I try to up my water intake when that happens. It usually works but your right, it is frustrating.


daralene said:


> This isn't fair......I walked so much yesterday that I wore myself out and I had a lovely salad and no ice cream like everyone else....didn't want it either, and I gained a pound. I think just being around the stuff I gain. OK, I was hot and tired and probably retained water, so today it's not to worry. Just hate to see that scale move up water or not. As long as I keep eating healthy and incorporating exercise I know it will move the right way again, but darn it anyway :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

daralene said:


> This isn't fair......I walked so much yesterday that I wore myself out and I had a lovely salad and no ice cream like everyone else....didn't want it either, and I gained a pound. I think just being around the stuff I gain. OK, I was hot and tired and probably retained water, so today it's not to worry. Just hate to see that scale move up water or not. As long as I keep eating healthy and incorporating exercise I know it will move the right way again, but darn it anyway :thumbdown: :roll:


I'm sure it was the water!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

daralene said:


> bagsnc said:
> 
> 
> > Me..5'0" tipping the scales at 210lbs!!! Ugh! I can ID with every one of you. Trying to get to and maintain a healthy weight is extremely discouraging, hard work, lonely, and always makes you feel deprived of most of your favorite stuff.
> ...


Once you try a water exercising class, you will never want to quit. As far as the depth of the water, sometimes I go to the more shallow end, and sometimes I go to the waist high. The exercise teacher says the only difference is you get a little more resistance in the waist high. As far as being self-conscious, just remember we all come in different sizes as that's how God made us, and that we are all the same, because we came to exercise, not to look at each other.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I started off having about 3 soup-spoons of sugar in my giant coffee, and now I'm down to one teaspoon.

I had baked beans in tomato sauce with eggs, cheese, and toast last night, and even though I rinsed the sauce off the beans, there was so much sugar soaked into the beans that they were unpalatable, and I'll give the remaining tins away and soak and cook my own plain haricot beans.

My tastes have changed. All good : )

Need to ring around the shops to track down some cream Patonyle to finish the current knitting-project. It's Sunday here in Christchurch so some shops will be closed. Bummer. I suppose I'll have to remove the dead-stuff from the garden before Spring's growth obscures it.

Good new people have joined this weight-watching group :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I did it. I upped my (ahem) mileage from 1/4 mile a day on the treadmill to 2.5.
Each lap on the TM = .25mile
I have broken it up into 8 segmentsof 1.25 laps. I go into my exercise room every 2 hours, and read/knit while I walk for 9 minutes.
I hate it. Hate the sweat, hate the heat, hate tired legs, and hate getting up from my recliner where I knit, to go hit the treadmill.
Hit it, yea that's what I'd *like* to do.
Exercising is as hard as when I quite smoking 26 years ago. When I was quitting, I'd say to myself, "Okay, you can go 1 hour w/o a cigarette, can't you?" Then I'd extend it. I hated quitting. I loved cigarettes. I hate exercising, - I love sitting - and I'm only on day *two* :shock:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> I started off having about 3 soup-spoons of sugar in my giant coffee, and now I'm down to one teaspoon.
> 
> I had baked beans in tomato sauce with eggs, cheese, and toast last night, and even though I rinsed the sauce off the beans, there was so much sugar soaked into the beans that they were unpalatable, and I'll give the remaining tins away and soak and cook my own plain haricot beans.
> 
> ...


Fantastic on cutting down on the sugar! I keep trying to cut out the Pepsi, but haven't been able to follow through. I've cut down a lot, but I can't seem to quit.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Well, I did it. I upped my (ahem) mileage from 1/4 mile a day on the treadmill to 2.5.
> Each lap on the TM = .25mile
> I have broken it up into 9 segmentsof 1.25 laps. I go into my exercise room every 2 hours, and read/knit for 9 minutes.
> I hate it. Hate the sweat, hate the heat, hate tired legs, and hate getting up from my recliner where I knit, to go hit the treadmill.
> ...


Fantastic! You've inspired me to uncover my treadmill, but I still need to put myself on it. I did walk at bit over a mile at the park today. Husband bought me a pair of New Balance Walking shoes and inserts for my birthday. They're wonderful, my feet love them. I'm still working on my lungs and energy.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, Edith. You've got some great ideas. Exercise any 5 minutes we can squeak in there. I'm not about to do 5 minutes of exercise between knit rounds though.  Just took Scruffy out for some clicker training. Hot out there! Almost 100 degrees and is supposed to be over 100 again by Monday. But we walk and train early mornings and in the evening so we don't skip. And training a dog involves more exercise than just walking a dog. Back and forth and bends and all kinds of stuff. Not to mention it's a whole lot more fun than anything called 'exercise'. I was so bad with the diet pepsi today but as soon as I finish this I'm downing 36 ounces of straight water. We have well water, which is good as far as water is concerned. I think it's the carbonation in soda that has me hooked. I can take regular or decaf tea and no problem. Just drink it as I want. But soda...I feel sorry for smokers and alcoholics because I can imagine the struggle to stop.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I see a cardiologist twice a year but don't actually have any serious problems. I first saw him because of a huge potassium imbalance which was rectified by a potassium IV and lots of spinach and other dark veg and melons. He only suggested cutting down on the diet Pepsi and lately I've been doing that. Smaller refill than the huge one I used in the past. About half the size actually.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Us five foot people are not overweight (lol) - just too short for our weight!!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi btibbs
don't worry; it will get easier. As your body adjusts some tremendous work will be going on in it and you'll feel very tired. An example, is that the powerhouse units in your cells, the mitochondria, will increase in number. Some of it will be water being used-up as you metabolise far more, so drink lots more than you're used to.

Once you get good and fit, these units will stay there and will just sleep if you get lazy. But, once you have them, they'll learn to kick in again, much more quickly than if you were never fit, and you pick up the exercise again.

A couple of years ago I had a long bicycle-ride and the first day just cycled (with a fully-laden touring bike) to the next motor-camp (15km away) to spend the night. I was so shattered, that I had to get off and lie beside the road after about 7km. Very demoralizing; I thought I was no-longer capable. It was also very hot.

Well, I set off the next morning and cycled for 12 hours, and crossed the spine of New Zealand's South Island over to the other coast; which was twice the distance the young cyclists did. Something had snapped into place, eh?

So, take courage : ) and you're doing very well. You can't beat using a treadmill and your plan sounds excellent.


btibbs70 said:


> Well, I did it. I upped my (ahem) mileage from 1/4 mile a day on the treadmill to 2.5.
> Each lap on the TM = .25mile
> I have broken it up into 8 segmentsof 1.25 laps. I go into my exercise room every 2 hours, and read/knit while I walk for 9 minutes.
> I hate it. Hate the sweat, hate the heat, hate tired legs, and hate getting up from my recliner where I knit, to go hit the treadmill.
> ...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Hi btibbs
> ...As your body adjusts some tremendous work will be going on in it and you'll feel very tired. An example, is that the powerhouse units in your cells, the mitochondria, will increase in number. Some of it will be water being used-up as you metabolise far more, so drink lots more than you're used to.
> ... the first day just cycled (with a fully-laden touring bike) to the next motor-camp (15km away) to spend the night. I was so shattered, that I had to get off and lie beside the road after about 7km. ...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the words of encouragement.
I will envision you achieving your goal as I plod through my 1.25 laps.


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

I really like your suggestions! I think I will print them out and glue them onto a piece of consturction or poster paper so I can remember how important just a few minutes can become. Thank you for the housework and mini-exercising at the microwave!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Almost time for bed here in my house. You folks are doing great and our Newbies are bringing fresh ideas. Thanks!!

Todays Food Intake
Breakfast-3 rice cakes with a smear of peanut butter
Got interrupted by a phone call from #1 daughter so I didn't eat it until almost 10am. Just sucked on coffee while talking to her.

Lunch-still full from late breakfast so just had a banana
Snack- Fresh peach
Supper- 3 oz of shredded crock pot chicken over steamed mixed veggies and Activia
Bedtime snack- 2 Graham crackers

Lots of water. Lots of Butt crunches and tippy toes


God night all.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I see a cardiologist twice a year but don't actually have any serious problems. I first saw him because of a huge potassium imbalance which was rectified by a potassium IV and lots of spinach and other dark veg and melons. He only suggested cutting down on the diet Pepsi and lately I've been doing that. Smaller refill than the huge one I used in the past. About half the size actually.


Did you ever try adding water or more ice to your Pepsi ? It's a hard habit to break. I don't drink any soda at all anymore but I was never a Big soda drinker to begin with. Sometimes I wish I was because I know people who gave up soda and lost tons of weight.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been learning so much from this site. I think you guys are right try to avoid foods with perservatives. Try to eat more natural foods. Also, try to get some form of exercise. I lacked doing my excercises today but do better tomorrow.

Food Intake:
6:30 am oatmeal pancake, Activia, blueberries
I went back to bed woke up at 8:30 am went to the Farmers Mkt. I bought red onions, beets, small red potatoes & squash. 
Lunch: 1/2 baked potato, leftover liver & onions, fresh cucumbers that I picked from my garden.

In the afternoon I took my sister to a 40th wedding anniversary I thought I behave really well. I had a bowl of Booyah & a few raw veg. The anniversary cake was made by the couple's son. The cake was beautifully made with smooth icing and red & yellow lilies. The cake was just as good with straberry filling. I only had 1/4 of a slice. 
Supper: Mixed green salad with cottage cheese, watermelon slice

Everybody come and join us report what you ate for the day not only does it help you to stay on track it also helps everyone.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Us five foot people are not overweight (lol) - just too short for our weight!!


I have a Garfield with a T shirt on which says "I'm not fat, I'm just under tall" Thats my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > I started off having about 3 soup-spoons of sugar in my giant coffee, and now I'm down to one teaspoon.
> ...


I have the exact same problem of giving up the pepsi. I haven't been able to find something else to drink that I like. Have also cut back from 6 cans a day, to 2, but can't quit.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

13 thumbs said:


> Thanks, Edith. You've got some great ideas. Exercise any 5 minutes we can squeak in there. I'm not about to do 5 minutes of exercise between knit rounds though.  Just took Scruffy out for some clicker training. Hot out there! Almost 100 degrees and is supposed to be over 100 again by Monday. But we walk and train early mornings and in the evening so we don't skip. And training a dog involves more exercise than just walking a dog. Back and forth and bends and all kinds of stuff. Not to mention it's a whole lot more fun than anything called 'exercise'. I was so bad with the diet pepsi today but as soon as I finish this I'm downing 36 ounces of straight water. We have well water, which is good as far as water is concerned. I think it's the carbonation in soda that has me hooked. I can take regular or decaf tea and no problem. Just drink it as I want. But soda...I feel sorry for smokers and alcoholics because I can imagine the struggle to stop.


I agree that I think it's the carbonation, as I can go without sugar or caffeine, but still carve the Pepsi. My therapist suggested drinking tonic water as it has carbonation in it.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

One of the ways that I exercise is when I'm knitting I wait until the instructions change, then I stop and get on the treadmill, or do some yoga. If you only do one yoga position between knitting sessions, it stretches the lower back out and you won't cramp from sitting so long. I have a routine of doing the dishes, then treadmill for 7 minutes, then knitting. When I break from the knitting I get back on treadmill or do ball exercises for 5 to 7 minutes.

My cardiologist says that you don't have to do a straight 30 minutes workout, to break it up into smaller sessions. The important thing is that you do 30 minutes in a days time


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

karwal said:


> 13 thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Edith. You've got some great ideas. Exercise any 5 minutes we can squeak in there. I'm not about to do 5 minutes of exercise between knit rounds though.  Just took Scruffy out for some clicker training. Hot out there! Almost 100 degrees and is supposed to be over 100 again by Monday. But we walk and train early mornings and in the evening so we don't skip. And training a dog involves more exercise than just walking a dog. Back and forth and bends and all kinds of stuff. Not to mention it's a whole lot more fun than anything called 'exercise'. I was so bad with the diet pepsi today but as soon as I finish this I'm downing 36 ounces of straight water. We have well water, which is good as far as water is concerned. I think it's the carbonation in soda that has me hooked. I can take regular or decaf tea and no problem. Just drink it as I want. But soda...I feel sorry for smokers and alcoholics because I can imagine the struggle to stop.
> ...


I don't know what it is. I've gone from about 72 ounces a day to 12 ounces, but I can't give the last bottle up. I've tried coffee and tea, but I think for me it's the sugar. I don't do diet!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My pulmonologist said the same thing. So far I can manage 15 minutes a day on the treadmill a day. The butt crunches and tip toe exercises I have not really timed but I would estimate another 5-8 minutes. Another thing I have started to do is not take the direct route. For instance; I am in the livinfg room weatching TV and knitting and feel the urge to go to the bath room. Instead of going directly there I make a detour through the kitchen and dinning room. If I am in my room and need to go, I by pass the bathroom which is next to my room, go through the living room, kitchen and dinning room and end in the bathroom. Of course sometimes it gets a little exciting. All these things make for a bit of a challenge and add interest to my day.

Small things.....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up over it. You have done great by eliminating 60 oz of soda pop and that is a big accomplishment. Baby steps !!!


mmMardi said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > 13 thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi again
I stocked-up with veggies and fruit again yesterday and have almost finished the little dress. It was lying on the table where I'd made a large pad to steam and block, out of a folded blanket and folded sheet, and looking at it with fresh eyes this morning, reassured me it's good-enough now. Used the sewing machine to seam and learned ways to avoid glitches : )

I'm reducing my coffee to small cups, as it has its downside. 

I'll microwave a heat-pad I made filled with rice, and use it on my knee; hoping it will improve the blood-supply to the area, although temporarily, and help the cartilage which I'm assuming's worn down.

Got myself lunch at the shops - a persimmon, a banana, and a sandwich - then I reconsidered and got two sandwiches - nearly went silly there, leaving myself a bit hungry and that's not where to go. 

They were on special and it was because they were stale, I discovered. Plain nasty with weirdo adulterants and preservatives. I'm not doing that to myself again - will spend more money and get fresh wholesome sandwiches from the tearoom next time, rather than the long-life ones from the supermarket.

I like the ideas here on little spots of exercise. I forgot the floor-exercises yesterday because I put it off to later, then forgot. Not worth putting it off.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't stand watered down soda but I have been adding more ice. First of all, I cut the size of the cup down from 64 oz or whatever to 36 oz. Now, I'm adding more ice and refilling less often. Still a struggle, but I'm getting there. And wearing the smallest clothes I've worn in more than 15 years. 

Started out the day with a 36 oz diet pepsi that was half ice as usual. Had the same for lunch plus a small grilled beef steak, large salad, carrot sticks, and green pepper strips. Tonight I'll have two fresh apricots and 24 oz water. If I'm still hungry I'll have more raw veg and maybe a small handful of walnuts. Here, walnuts are the cheapest nut available which is why it's that choice.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

You have my sympathy. Pepsi is quite the monkey on the back. But hang in there. We'll get it done.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you like the tonic water? I've tried it and thought it was horrible. I agree about the carbonation though. It sure isn't the caffeine for me.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL I bet it does get interesting. At my age 'an all nighter is a night when I don't have to get up to go to the bathroom.' But hey! We get our exercise where and how we can.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Day 2? You're doing fine. I used to love the treadmill til I overdid. Had to hobble around with a black boot for two years before and after foot surgery. Reclining bike is more my style. I had to get a doughnut pillow because of the tailbone arthritis but you'd be surprised how much knitting or reading you can do on a stationary bike. My current fav exercise though, and what the therapist recommended for my back, is different exercises on a huge ball. More entertaining because it requires a certain degree of balance among other things. Makes my back feel better and pulls in the saggy stomach wonderfully!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Today's newspaper said the area where I was accosted on my jog has assaults etc. on a near-daily basis, and that the police are patrolling it


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

About time I say!


Omnivore said:


> Today's newspaper said the area where I was accosted on my jog has assaults etc. on a near-daily basis, and that the police are patrolling it


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> Today's newspaper said the area where I was accosted on my jog has assaults etc. on a near-daily basis, and that the police are patrolling it


Nice of them to finally pay attention!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope you are avoiding that area!!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I have arthritis but have taken diclofenac and two paracetamols and will go easy on that knee. 

At present exercising the grimace muscles.

Posted a picture of my wee dress in pictures today and thinking of the next project - maybe a hat.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely dress. She will look beautiful in it.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Scottybear


scottybearNSW said:


> Lovely dress. She will look beautiful in it.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> I think I have arthritis but have taken diclofenac and two paracetamols and will go easy on that knee.
> 
> At present exercising the grimace muscles.
> 
> Posted a picture of my wee dress in pictures today and thinking of the next project - maybe a hat.


I'll keep her in my prayers. My five month old grandson was ill last February. It is so difficult when they are young.

Your dress is lovely. You did a beautiful job. She'll be adorable in it, but she would be darling if wearing a bag.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

13 thumbs said:


> Day 2? You're doing fine. I used to love the treadmill til I overdid. Had to hobble around with a black boot for two years before and after foot surgery. Reclining bike is more my style. I had to get a doughnut pillow because of the tailbone arthritis but you'd be surprised how much knitting or reading you can do on a stationary bike. My current fav exercise though, and what the therapist recommended for my back, is different exercises on a huge ball. More entertaining because it requires a certain degree of balance among other things. Makes my back feel better and pulls in the saggy stomach wonderfully!


My therapist has me also working on the exercise ball. If you want to see something really funny you should see a 61 year old woman, who hasn't exercise in 6 years balance her shoulders on the ball while doing push-ups with the hips. I really didn't think I could do that but I am able to do 4.

The whole idea is to sit on the ball, then when you have your balance, slowly walk straight out in front of you until just your shoulders are on the ball. You are then in a bridge position, the start raising your hips up and down (like a push up). The slowly walk back up using your bottom to get back on the back. This really helps the lower back and stomach. (Caution...if you try this for the first time have someone there to guide the ball, or you might be sitting on the floor)


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Your dress is beautiful and will pray for your little one


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What a lovely little dress for a cutie pie. Prayers for her healing are headed out.

I forgot to log in last night with my days food intake so I will do that before I forget again. (Darned Slippery Brain Syndrome!)

Breakfast: a peach
no snack as I was in church and got groceries afterward
Lunch: PBJ on 12 grain bread and a handful of the best cherries I have had in ages

Snack:a banana and some more cherries

Supper: 2 oz NY strip steak, fed the fat to the dog, ! cup steamed mixed veggies, 1 Mock crab cake( zucchini,egg and bread crumb patty fried in Crisco),Activia

Bedtime snack: 2 graham crackers

4 large glasses of cold water through the day along with 1 cup of coffee with non dairy creamer and a cup of tea with lemon.

The one positive thing I did that day was to go to church and pray for the victims of the Colorado shooting rampage. Including the shooter himself and his family. Such a waste of lives.

Today I will try to get back on the treadmill. That plus fruit for snscks should help. BTW since we have started this I have lost a tolal of 6 pounds. Thanks people!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Edith M said:


> What a lovely little dress for a cutie pie. Prayers for her healing are headed out.
> 
> I forgot to log in last night with my days food intake so I will do that before I forget again. (Darned Slippery Brain Syndrome!)
> 
> ...


Your "Darned Slippery Brain Syndrome" made me chuckle. My first thought was, "Better than no brain at all", which is how I feel sometimes.

Congratulations on your weight loss. Thank you for inspiring me to uncover my treadmill and exercise in short bursts.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > What a lovely little dress for a cutie pie. Prayers for her healing are headed out.
> ...


Like that Slippery Brain Syndrome. :lol: I'll have to remember that one. Congratulations on weight loss and thanks for the encouragement. Love that 12 grain bread. So great and good for you!!!

Thank you everyone that took the time to encourage me. Turned out I had a UTI coming on and ended up at the doctor's. Now it seems I am back down to my loss of 4 lbs. and on the way to 5 lbs. Sure hate that swollen feeling and the pain but it's over now.

You guys are sure inspiring me to exercise more. My walking is in short spurts, like maybe 1/2 mile, but I am so much healthier and know it will increase. Can't wait to do more.

Not a lot of time to read posts today with the doctor, a migraine (medicine worked), so I'm better from that, and needing to just sleep. Now I'm Back :thumbup: :thumbup: Know I will be better than ever. I truly think I am getting better not older :wink: I also have cut out preservatives, haven't given up my coffee but cut down to 2 cups or in reality, one huge gorgeous mug of freshly ground coffee. Lots and lots of red, green, yellow and all the in between veggies. Don't they just look like they are bursting with energy. Not to be forgotten, the gorgeous fruit. Two peaches ripening on the counter now.

Omnivore.....so sorry to hear you were accosted  Glad you are here to tell us about it.
Love, love, love the little dress you knit. That is so gorgeous! What a sweetie pie she is. Hope she is all better!!!

I have been wondering about us knitters as we are sitting so much. I have seen where a couple head out in the mornings for their exercise and glad I found this thread for encouragement. After all, we want to be able to visit here on KP for a long time. Oh yes, and as far as my size...I am voluptuous :lol: :lol: :lol: Sometimes it is    but with you I'm gonna' say Voluptuous :!:


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hehe referring to being accosted I've coined a little poem

"Charm and cunning,
bugger running,
boot 'em in the 'nads"

My Charm-School background is showing (not).

"


daralene said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


 :twisted:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene,I like voluptuous. Myself, I am fluffy as well as height challenged. My father used to tell me that diamonds come in lovely, small packages. Of course at that time I was still petite.

Gotta fix supper now. See you all later with the days run down.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovely dress for a beautiful child!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much : )


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Omnivore, your llittle dress is adorable. Looks like it would be tricky changing colors all the time....and you did it up so quickly!!

Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, Edith, 6 lbs. is great!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, supper is over snd the dishes are washing in the DW.

I had a good day. Did 2 loads of laundry. All folded and put away. That took care of the exercise.

Breakfast: a fresh peach and a handful of cherries
Snack: a cup of tea with my neighbor.
Lunch: PBJ on 12 grain bread and a cup of coffee with creamer
Snack:Bell pepper strips with home made 1000 Island dressing for a dip
Supper: Bell pepper stuffed with crock pot shredded chicken, Activia and a large glass of water
Bed time snack: The usual 2 graham crackers

4 more pounds and I will reward myself with a new skirt or blouse. Or maybe a nice skein of yarn or 2 to make my own blouse.


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

So true! Someone once told me to make myself speak to others when I felt self conscious because that my speaking to others put them at ease therefore putting myself at ease also. Sure enough it works! Now I just introduce myself, smile, and before long I have a new friend.


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

Yea!! You go girl!!!


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there! If it is any comfort I hate moving also. I am sure I was born to sit. lol Anyway, I have heard that learning a new behavior takes 4 weeks. Here is a smiley face for just starting :thumbup: It is ok to hate exercise, but not ok to quit! We are here for you!


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

I have always said the good Lordmade me short and round so I could roll with the punches! lol


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

I have always said the good Lordmade me short and round so I could roll with the punches! lol


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I didn't do as well as I'd like to report over the weekend..Hubby wanted pizza Sunday night.... after going out Sat. night. The pizza did have extremely thin crust at least.

So today back on track pretty much.

Multi grain Cheerios, skim milk, lite OJ
Cheese and crackers
2 animal crackers (with the grandkids)
Meatloaf, corn on the cob, potato, glass of lemon water
Peach, Cherries

Nearly 1800 calories, I figure. Trying to stay under 1800. Should probably do even less; but......


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

You're very welcome.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Luvstakwilt said:


> After seeing all of the response to this mornings post regaring knitting for the "larger women" I thought that just maybe some others on this site would appreciate some encouragement to loose the unnecessary weight we are carrying around. We have all received so much support with our projects I think it would be fabulous if we could all offer each other that same type of support in what could be a life saving or life enriching weight loss. What do you all think?


I would like to be included in this. I had lost 60 lbs 3 years ago and have gradually gained it all back  What helped me loose at the time was joining free site: You post
everything you eat in a day plus calories burnt in your exercising. Go to web site. After joining FREE, GO TO FOOD AND FITNESS AND CLICK ON MY CALORIE COUNTER.

http://www.my-calorie-counter.com/calorie_counter.asp


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh thank you but it wasn't that difficult changing colours as it's self-striping sock yarn YAY! A lot easier. Machine-knitted, and I designed the punch-card for the funny wee Pacmen.

I did lots of housework today and ate properly again. A short hill-walk. I think I have arthritis and will see my doctor about getting on the loonnggg waiting-list for a knee replacement if possible. Heck; this has put a dent in my fantasies of fitness-adventures haha bummer.


Susan Miller said:


> Omnivore, your llittle dress is adorable. Looks like it would be tricky changing colors all the time....and you did it up so quickly!!
> 
> Sue


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> Oh thank you but it wasn't that difficult changing colours as it's self-striping sock yarn YAY! A lot easier. Machine-knitted, and I designed the punch-card for the funny wee Pacmen.
> 
> I did lots of housework today and ate properly again. A short hill-walk. I think I have arthritis and will see my doctor about getting on the loonnggg waiting-list for a knee replacement if possible. Heck; this has put a dent in my fantasies of fitness-adventures haha bummer.
> 
> ...


I had cortizone shots in both knees 3 weeks ago and wow really made a difference.
Going to try and get to pool arobic classes again. Much easier on my knees and back.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope it's that easy for me. I had needling and cortisone in my shoulder a few years ago, and I kept "waiting for the anaesthetic-injection to wear off" --- and it NEVER DID!!!

In other words, the operation was THAT GOOD. I was so happy because the pain was nauseating and I was crippled and exhausted, and was repairing a broken-up house on my own.

The pool-fumes make me sick with asthma, but we have the beach not far away; good idea : ) xx


lotsagramgram said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thank you but it wasn't that difficult changing colours as it's self-striping sock yarn YAY! A lot easier. Machine-knitted, and I designed the punch-card for the funny wee Pacmen.
> ...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > christine 47 said:
> ...


I had a week where I stayed the same and I contacted a nutritionist from Nutracheck and she suggested alternatives and to reduce my calories, my daily calories are 1800 now. I have now lost another 2lb and am still eating extremely well.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

My doctor also told me that I have gone into starvation mode--actually he called it the caveman's syndrome. He says in the days of the caveman, they never knew when they would find food, so when they did find food, they ate all they could, then their bodies would live off the fat until they food food again. Doing this caused the body to go into starvation, then horde fat. Kinda makes sense


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> Love some of the ideas here. How about nice cold spring water for summer. No cal and healthy. I have gained 80 lbs in 6.5 years of retirement and it must come off. I am going for a walk tonight, using small plates and downsizing my portions. I am not supposed to eat carbs due to high triglycerides and I think I better start following my doctors advise in that department. I have been doing a low carb diet and already lost 8 lbs in 7 weeks! I will let you know how my ideas have worked next Monday. Please don't feel you must or should share your actual weight. I am choosing to do this as a motivator for myself. Thanks for any and all support that I may receive. I am making a nice pair of socks for me and then a hat and scarf. I have a sweater project that I will start in the fall. I wonder. What size it will be?!!!


Good for You! I started Weight Watchers in January because I knew I needed something to focus on. As of yesterday I've lost 23 lbs and although I'm focused on the number 50 GONE, my doc says 'it's too much, given health issues I have". Two things I'm focused on:
1. Increasing exercise
2. Increasing protein

I'm finding if I up my protein, I don't feel as hungry and I have more energy. We've been having a unusually high temp spell with sunny weather and I pat myself on the back every day because I'm not feeling distressed with the heat and humidity.

Today I've been shedding clothes (bundling up clothes for consigment shops) and feeling terrific about it!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am glad to see so many seeking the advise and guidance of doctors and nutritionists. Shedding excess weight is a healthy goal and should be attained in a healthy way. Our long term goal is to find a life style of eating that will be to our best advantage. This will vary from one person to another. I try to use the new divided plate system: 1/2 the plate for vegetables,1/4 plate for protein and the other 1/4 for starch/grain. It works for me as long as I remember not to pile the item high enough to spill over.

Today's Food Intake

Breakfast: 2 slices 12 Grain buttered toast and coffee & creamer
Lunch: PB&J and another coffee
Supper:3" piece of Kielbasa,3/4 cup steamed mix veggies,Activia and a large glass of water
Snacks: cherries and a banana plus 2 graham crackers
Water: 4 large glasses water


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I am glad to see so many seeking the advise and guidance of doctors and nutritionists. Shedding excess weight is a healthy goal and should be attained in a healthy way. Our long term goal is to find a life style of eating that will be to our best advantage. This will vary from one person to another. I try to use the new divided plate system: 1/2 the plate for vegetables,1/4 plate for protein and the other 1/4 for starch/grain. It works for me as long as I remember not to pile the item high enough to spill over.
> 
> Today's Food Intake
> 
> ...


That's good eating. I've had:
boiled egg
banana
Greek %Fat Yogurt
Whole Wheat English Muffin with Ginger Jam
Salad with 1 oz chicken and 3 Tbsp grated cheddar
Apple Sauce
Cofees (2)
Tea (1)
Water - 4 large glasses


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like some of you are really doing well. I did a little better today than usual, too (of course the night's not over yet).

Brunch?
BLT on toasted wheat with a skim of mayo
handful of sweet potato fries with ketchup (oops)
ice tea with lemon

Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes
water with lemon

cottage cheese, mandarin orange slices

about 1600 calories


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,
I like your idea of rewarding yourself for the 10 # weight lost. I need to take you up on that one because the weight is coming off really slow for me until I joined up with this site. We will see tomorrow night at WW if i was able to move some fat off.

I havn't been reporting in I have been babysitting my 2yr old GD talk about excercise I did alot of moving. I'm calling it an early evening :XD: I will try to spend more time on KP tomorrow.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Fairly active day as we put in a garden, better late than never. Had two tomatoes off the plant before we even got it planted.
Breakfast.....juiced 1 head of romaine, carrot tops, 3 carrots, 1 lemon and a slice of pineapple.

Lunch....bowl of veggies, just about everything they had in the store with flax seed oil and garlic over it and garlic expressions salad dressing.

Supper......1 avocado with lemon juice, 1 tomato, 3 scallions, 1 garlic clove, cilantro, a light touch of salt and some of the veggies on the side

Snack.......ranch kale chips

Will have a peach for dessert
Lots of water, 1 c coffee
Might have a small glass of wine later. Is this a no no while trying to lose :?: I know it shoots the caloric intake up but it gives me such joy at the end of a day :?:


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I like this! We all have different health issues so there's no reason why one diet/fitness plan should fit all. With all of us sharing what works for us it opens up a whole lot of options that we might not have thought about before.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like everyone is doing well.

Breakfast - 2 poached eggs
Lunch - small grilled steak, lots of salad and cuke slices
total diet pepse36 ounces. About half as much as usual.
2 large bottles water.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Daralene,I like voluptuous. Myself, I am fluffy as well as height challenged. My father used to tell me that diamonds come in lovely, small packages. Of course at that time I was still petite.
> 
> Gotta fix supper now. See you all later with the days run down.


Oh yes, I always heard that good things come in small packages. I might be short but I am no longer a small package. :lol: :lol: :lol: But I will be ;-)


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't see where one glass of wine would hurt you. I don't drink it myself, but have read a lot over the years about how small amounts of wine is beneficial for the heart, etc. So have it and enjoy.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Edith M said:


> I am glad to see so many seeking the advise and guidance of doctors and nutritionists. Shedding excess weight is a healthy goal and should be attained in a healthy way. Our long term goal is to find a life style of eating that will be to our best advantage. This will vary from one person to another. I try to use the new divided plate system: 1/2 the plate for vegetables,1/4 plate for protein and the other 1/4 for starch/grain. It works for me as long as I remember not to pile the item high enough to spill over.
> 
> Today's Food Intake
> 
> ...


Try this free website to keep track of food intake and calories burnt from exercise.
http://www.my-calorie-counter.com/calorie_counter.asp


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> Looks like everyone is doing well.
> 
> Breakfast - 2 poached eggs
> Lunch - small grilled steak, lots of salad and cuke slices
> ...


Good for you on the pepsi!
Ditto on the rest, too.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

My understanding is that it's the juice rather than the alcohol that's good for the heart


13 thumbs said:


> I don't see where one glass of wine would hurt you. I don't drink it myself, but have read a lot over the years about how small amounts of wine is beneficial for the heart, etc. So have it and enjoy.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> My understanding is that it's the juice rather than the alcohol that's good for the heart
> 
> 
> 13 thumbs said:
> ...


Actually, red wine in moderation is supposed to be good for the heart. Red and purple grapes and juice may also be good for the heart.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It is your reward for putting in a strenuous day. It is not a no no unless you over do it. Moderation is the key


daralene said:


> Fairly active day as we put in a garden, better late than never. Had two tomatoes off the plant before we even got it planted.
> Breakfast.....juiced 1 head of romaine, carrot tops, 3 carrots, 1 lemon and a slice of pineapple.
> 
> Lunch....bowl of veggies, just about everything they had in the store with flax seed oil and garlic over it and garlic expressions salad dressing.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I lost another # at WW tonight that is a total of 7# I wish it was better but it is better to have a lost instead of a gain. I think I'm going to have dust off the threadmill if I want more # to come off.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks! It's a struggle but every good day is another day forming a better habit. And that's what we're all trying to do. I need to find a way to make knitting a more strenuous type of exercise.  

Today was taco salad lunch and lots of cuke again. Pretty much the norm for me in the summer. 36 oz diet pepsi and lots of water! I crocheted a cover for my fav plastic water bottle to keep it colder.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake
Breakfast: oatmeal pancake-blueberries-Activia-coffee & water
Lunch: 1/2 Cup brown rice-veg stirfry/w/very little pork-milk-water
Supper: ear of corn/w/butter-cucumbers-small scoop of ice cream/w/strawberries-water

Snacks:carrots & water


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I lost another # at WW tonight that is a total of 7# I wish it was better but it is better to have a lost instead of a gain. I think I'm going to have dust off the threadmill if I want more # to come off.


! pound lost is 2 lbs better than one pound gained. Not sure that's logical but it sounds good! Anyway, you're headed the right direction so Congratulations!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I had an exciting day. I had my breakfast a bit late since I was lazy. Didn't get out of bed til after 9. I sat in bed working on a beanie pattern I got from a lovely lady in Australia. Started a load of laundry and ate some buttered toast with coffee. Around 11 am I was hungry. Too early for lunch so I had a glass of water. 11:30 I was still hungry but wanted to hold off til Rick was ready to eat so I remembered all the fruit I bought on Sunday. Grabbed a peach and a kiwi. The kiwi were on sale and since it has been nearly 2 years since I had one I bought a box of 9 for $5.00. I ate the peach first in order to savor the kiwi. The peach was delicious. Half way through the kiwi I started to cough a little but thought it wss just that I was eating too fast. Before I had the last bite I was coughing so bad I could hardly breath and my throat was closing up fast. I managed to call Rick from the other room and asked him to call the doctor for advise.

Long story short I spent the rest of the afternoon in 
the ER, Got a shot of steroid in my thigh and the dear nurse said it would "be a little sore". I had to wait 30 minutes to be sure there was no reaction. Let me state emphatically that Kim, my nurse, has no conception of the differance between sore and real pain. Within 3 minutes of the shot(which did not hurt)I thought my leg was broken and my knee was going to explode.

The doctor told me to get rid of the kiwi,don't even touch them but have Rick give them away or toss them.

So...Today's Food Intake

Breakfast Buttered 12 Graintoast
Snack a peach and my last kiwi ever Boo Hoo
Lunch (in the ER) Chicken balogna on whole wheat bun.apple juice
Supper Hamburger and 2 Poor Man's crab cakes with home made 1000 Island dressing
I will have my Graham crackers at bed time as usual.

Now I am taking my aching head to bed and hope that tomorrow is better.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Edith, so sorry to hear that you are allergic to Kiwi fruit. Glad you were able to get to the ER quickly and have a steroid shot even if it did hurt like h***.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Those kiwifruit can be nasty with solanine, and I can only eat the golden ones.

My knee's better and eating sensibly. Could eat only 1/2 of a subway-roll then had a pear and some water. Usually I eat all the sub. Lots of walking. Knee improving.


Edith M said:


> Well, I had an exciting day. I had my breakfast a bit late since I was lazy. Didn't get out of bed til after 9. I sat in bed working on a beanie pattern I got from a lovely lady in Australia. Started a load of laundry and ate some buttered toast with coffee. Around 11 am I was hungry. Too early for lunch so I had a glass of water. 11:30 I was still hungry but wanted to hold off til Rick was ready to eat so I remembered all the fruit I bought on Sunday. Grabbed a peach and a kiwi. The kiwi were on sale and since it has been nearly 2 years since I had one I bought a box of 9 for $5.00. I ate the peach first in order to savor the kiwi. The peach was delicious. Half way through the kiwi I started to cough a little but thought it wss just that I was eating too fast. Before I had the last bite I was coughing so bad I could hardly breath and my throat was closing up fast. I managed to call Rick from the other room and asked him to call the doctor for advise.
> 
> Long story short I spent the rest of the afternoon in
> the ER, Got a shot of steroid in my thigh and the dear nurse said it would "be a little sore". I had to wait 30 minutes to be sure there was no reaction. Let me state emphatically that Kim, my nurse, has no conception of the differance between sore and real pain. Within 3 minutes of the shot(which did not hurt)I thought my leg was broken and my knee was going to explode.
> ...


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh Dear, I'm very sorry that you can't eat any more kiwi. Thank goodness someone was with you to take you to the hospital. 

I hope your leg recovers quickly from that shot!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

I thought the kiwi was expensive to begin with until I read the rest of the story. WOW
I hope you are doing better today.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

You naughty people for eating kiwis! They are a protected bird.
Hope they tasted nice - I like bald eagle myself; it tastes like a cross between a Hectors dolphin and a panda. :lol:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Just weighed myself last night, the first time for ages, and found I have put on 3 kgs (about 7 lba) while I was unable to do much exercise. Am back on my strict eating, and start playing outdoor bowls tomorrow. Have been walking a bit more so hopefully the weight will come back off fairly easily. Thanks for all the inspiration from this site/.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> You naughty people for eating kiwis! They are a protected bird.
> Hope they tasted nice - I like bald eagle myself; it tastes like a cross between a Hectors dolphin and a panda. :lol:


lol - seriously, do those cute little birdies and the fuzzy green fruit share the same name?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > You naughty people for eating kiwis! They are a protected bird.
> ...


Yes they do, although they are actually called kiwi fruit. They used to be called Chinese gooseberries, but it was changed because China was out of favour at the time, or so I understand.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh Edith...I'm sorry you had such a rough time. I'm not a fan of Kiwi Fruit (and haven't seen a Kiwi Bird). The dear little people in the med professions often have no clue what a 'pinch' or a 'sting' or major pain really is. But some of them are top notch and really let you know what to expect. Hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I enjoy the mysteries of the English language; for example in addition to kiwi fruit, using the word fruit which my brain says 'it's in the fruit isle silly' and the one that really cracks me up is tuna fish... tuna swims in the ocean. Oh another one ... when referring to a student who is working for the summer: summer student. When they go back to school, are they then called a winter student?

Woe is me, so much to ponder, so little time. lol


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes; and we call them hedgehog eggs to get a laugh from kids.

Have you heard of Keas? They're our mountain parrot, and are seriously intelligent and mischievous. Funny YouTubes of their naughty antics.


Knitwitch51 said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > You naughty people for eating kiwis! They are a protected bird.
> ...


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi All! Edith, so sorry for all you had to go through with the Kiwi! Like the others, I am so glad that Rick could get you to the hospital. everyone of you are working so hard to eat good low calorie foods. Keep up the effort.
My good news is that at the doctors office yesterday, I was down 2#'s. 208 now going down! Yea moving in water, loving it!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We didn't hear anything from Edith today she must be hurting. I will say a prayer for her. I sure will miss her if anything would happen.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesterday was , as you know , not a good day but let me tell you about today. The doctor put me on Benadryl. Benadryl ,coffee and lap tops do not play well with others. My por lap top is sitting upside down with out the battery and in 2-3 days we should know if it will live . Now, Rick is addicted to his computer as I am to knitting so he felt I really needed another lap top R IGHT NOW . Secretly I agreed but I felt bad about ruining such an expensive piece of equipment that he had gifted me with.
He suggested we go get the weekly groceries if I felt up to it so of we went towalmart . He always leaves me alone to get the food items so it was not unusual for him to head off on his own. I met him at the check out and he had a package  all paid for and was waiting for me . Still not unusual . Until we got home! He got me an I Pad ! I have spent the whole afternoon learning to use it

Do I have a good son or what!

Breakfast. 2 slices toasted 12 grain bread with butter

Lunch. 2 slices of 12 grain bread with peanut butter and jelly and coffee with creamer( half for me half for the lap top)

Supper 2cups slum gullion and a large glass of water

Snack is 2 graham crackers 

And now I am off to bed to try for a better day to morow

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and humor. See you all later


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so glad everything is alright with you, Edith. The joke was on me I thought Rick was your husband now I know that he is your son. It is good to hear that your son lives with you, he was near by when you needed him.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake:
Breakfast waffle with strawberries & creme/coffee & water
Lunch Stir-fry with rice/water
Supper Popcorn/water
Evening Snack Raisin Bran Crunch with milk & banana/piece of hard candy


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have a problem with weight,I gained the 20# back that I lost when I had c-diff a bowel disease (caused from too many antibotics when sick) I said that I wouldn't gain it back, but I really like the goodies, cake, cookies, etc. tho' I don't buy them or bake very often, but when I do its awful. NO WILL POWER, when I do have it in the house.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> I also have a problem with weight,I gained the 20# back that I lost when I had c-diff a bowel disease (caused from too many antibotics when sick) I said that I wouldn't gain it back, but I really like the goodies, cake, cookies, etc. tho' I don't buy them or bake very often, but when I do its awful. NO WILL POWER, when I do have it in the house.


I hear you, wildwood. That "was" me in my (hopefully) "before" life. It is such a struggle when the cravings are so strong. Still trying to get off all those pounds from "the old days". NOT EASY, my friend. Trying not to slip back into those old habits. One day at a time....for a lifetime.....if I can!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So true, every day is a new day on our lifetime weight journey. I feel I never walk along because I have everyone of you plugging away at this like I'am.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

My weigh in yesterday morning - 10lbs since the start. I get weighed on Thursdays because we shop and have a pub lunch out and I'm always close to my calorie allowance by the end of the day. Have to work a bit harder on Fridays.
Hope Edith you will soon be feeling better, can't eat kiwi fruit as my lips swell and tingle when I do.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling much better this morning. I think I was just being a big baby about the shot as well as being surprised . Usually if it is going to hurt it is immediate but the delayed action took me off guard. BTW I love this I Pad.

I stepped on the scale this morning and sadly I have gained a pound. Hopefully that will be gone in a week or so after I can stop the prednisone. Weight gain is one of the side effects as I understand it. Also have not been careful to drink water. I thin it is a combination of the two.
Scotybear, you wil lose those pounds now that you are back on your feet . Never fear, we are here for you and glad you are feeling better.

Knit witch, what about " slow poke" would that not be a push? Lol

Bagsnc, congrats on shedding 2 pounds. You go girl!,,

Wildwood, try having your trigger foods only if you are expecting company. Then make sure they take the leftovers with them when they leave. I am making a peanut butter pie this week end far my girl friend's birthday. 747 calories a slice. I will hav a half slice with her and she can take the rest home for herself, husband and the grand children. All of them look like they could use a few pounds. The kids are 4 and 10 and very active.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Edith, so glad you're all right. Your son is a keeper!!  Sounds like everyone is doing what we ought to for the day dietwise. It's so much easier for me when I can check in and see how everyone else is doing.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh boy, do we have a lot in common! I never buy baked goods except the occasional donut when my little granddaughter is with me. I also learned not to do much baking at home because I'm my own best fan. dh buys his goodies but they're 'his' so I don't bother them. Usually even forget they're around. Anyway, good luck with the weight thing. You're with the right group. They're so motivational here!



wildwood42 said:


> I also have a problem with weight,I gained the 20# back that I lost when I had c-diff a bowel disease (caused from too many antibotics when sick) I said that I wouldn't gain it back, but I really like the goodies, cake, cookies, etc. tho' I don't buy them or bake very often, but when I do its awful. NO WILL POWER, when I do have it in the house.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Told someone tonite I was back on the sea food diet.
Everything I see I eat! Been trying to loose so hard to do.
Alright gotta get my stubborn behind in gear!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a good day today. No more excitement in my life and getting used to the iPad.

Breakfast. 2 slices of buttered 12 grain toast an d coffee

Lunch. A pbj and more coffee

Suppe r. Hamburger, steamed mixed vegetables, 1/4 cantaloupe and activia. Juice/water to drink .

Did lose 1/2 pound so I feel better about the earlier gain. Meds do that some times.

How is everyone else doing? I have lost track but will catch up as I get more proficient with this new toy. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> Told someone tonite I was back on the sea food diet.
> Everything I see I eat! Been trying to loose so hard to do.
> Alright gotta get my stubborn behind in gear!


Oh, I love that see food diet! It's why I now have to do the caveman diet. sigh


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Had a good day today. No more excitement in my life and getting used to the iPad.
> 
> Breakfast. 2 slices of buttered 12 grain toast an d coffee
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing good! That's a huge relief.

I really fell off the wagon tonight. Snickers candy bar and a HUGE diet pepsi. Sigh I could cop out and say it's because I'm stressed from 6 days a week daycare for the next month. But shoot! Life is stress so I just need to learn to deal.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Been lounging-about but trying to let my joints heal. Sigh. Eating properly still.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope you heal fast! Life is too fun to spend it hurting.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you 13 thumbs
I think that all the things done the hard way are coming back to bite me on the bum now I'm older ...


13 thumbs said:


> I hope you heal fast! Life is too fun to spend it hurting.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a binge eater..can go a cple of days with nothing other than a blk cuppa tea(no sugar)BUT then the next day I'll eat all sorts of rubbish! Its a shocking habit which I'm trying to break. I don't really need to lose any weight but its not healthy and of course the body stores all the fat as it doesn't know when its going to get another feed.
It is so easy to slip into an anorexia phase which is just as bad as over indulging.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Had a good day today. No more excitement in my life and getting used to the iPad.
> ...


I hit a bump in the road last night, too. There was a frozen candy bar in the freezer that was getting "old" and was just calling my name....oh, well.

Better today; but, not sure just how many calories.....

multigrain cheerios, skim milk, small OJ

crackers and cheese, coffee with milk and one sugar

linquica and canned baked beans, half ear of corn, lemon water

maybe a piece of fruit tonight (instead of chocolate)?

(So hard when you are a chocoholic, etc!!)

?1800 calories or so?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

whackydo said:


> I'm a binge eater..can go a cple of days with nothing other than a blk cuppa tea(no sugar)BUT then the next day I'll eat all sorts of rubbish! Its a shocking habit which I'm trying to break. I don't really need to lose any weight but its not healthy and of course the body stores all the fat as it doesn't know when its going to get another feed.
> It is so easy to slip into an anorexia phase which is just as bad as over indulging.


Welcome, whackydo,

I don't know why we all have so many food issues; but, it seems there are many of us with such a variety of eating problems/disorders. They say that realizing we have a problem is the first step.....

Then, sometimes we need to turn to professionals for the right help. Hope we all get the help and strength we need to do better and stay on a healthier track.

Sue


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Thank you 13 thumbs
> I think that all the things done the hard way are coming back to bite me on the bum now I'm older ...
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I'm suffering from the bitten bum thing too. LOL It gets a little tiresome but life is still fun!

I was a good girl on my diet today. No frozen candy bars lurking in my freezer. They don't have time to freeze so it's better that I keep them out of the house.

Steak and salad for lunch. Then grapes and a few nuts for snack. I'm done messing in the kitchen for today. I'll have to read and see how everyone else is doing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I havn't been eating at home. Last night we were invited for Supper at the neighbor's for grilled leg of lamb. 
Today we went for Breakfast with another couple. I had the fresh fruit platter with a bran blueberry muffin which was on the small side.

We listen to music on the deck all afternoon where I ordered ice cubes with very little lite beer from my friend's bottle. The ice cubes soon turned to water. 

Before we left my hubby and I ordered a 12" pizza took part of it home.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I havn't been eating at home. Last night we were invited for Supper at the neighbor's for grilled leg of lamb.
> Today we went for Breakfast with another couple. I had the fresh fruit platter with a bran blueberry muffin which was on the small side.
> 
> We listen to music on the deck all afternoon where I ordered ice cubes with very little lite beer from my friend's bottle. The ice cubes soon turned to water.
> ...


I know how that is! My husband wanted to go out for breakfast yesterday and I'm going to lunch at a friend's house today. I'm sure she is fussing to make a nice lunch, so how can I refuse to eat it??? This is soooo hard. I keep telling myself at least I'm trying and at least I'm eating less than I would have before, even when I go "off". It will just take a lot longer to get "rid" of this excess "baggage".


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I talked to two friends in the past couple of days. They both lost alot of weight. One lost 22# and the other was over 30#. The first question I asked was how often do you eat out. One told me Never she wants to control her food intake. The other told me very seldom. I think if I refuse to go out to eat I will end up in a divorce my hubby is very socialable and wants me to be at his side.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like we are all struggling today. All I can say is stand your ground and when you must eat out, wether at a friend's or in a restaurant make the wisest choice you can. It also helps to talk more than eat. No one notices that you are not finishing your plate. And sip water between bites. 

I do not know what the problem was today for me but I could not get enough to eat. To the point of feeling dizzy. My blood pressure was a little on the low side but not enough to worry about . I was somewhat more active today with cleaning the kitchen counters and doing two loads of laundry. Maybe that was it.

Breakfast was oatmeal with walnuts and raisins, a little sugar and milk
Snack. Two rice cakes with cream cheese
Lunch. pBJ and coffee with creamer
Supper. Hamburger,steamed mixed veggies,sliced tomatoe, cuccumber spears, 1/4 cantaloupe and Activia

4 large glasses of water and will have some graham crackers at bed time

I did manage to loose some of the weight I gained on the Prednisone so things are looking up.

See you all tomorrow when we will start anew.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Have lost 1 kg (2.2 lbs) of the 3 I had put on since April. Ate smaller portions, and have cut out bread again for a while.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a well-balanced day today according to WW. I had to make up for the past weekend. Tomorrow is my birthday my family is taking me out for chicken. After they are taking me to a water ski show. I guess when I'm at home I need to eat healthy. I will try some of Edith's secrets of eating out. With the excitment of my GD ranging from the ages of 4,2 & 1. I think I will have no time for me to eat I will be feeding them. :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fire wall came on when I was writing down what I ate now I have to start all over again.  

Breakfast: coffee,water, activia with Flax Seed sprinkle on top along with blueberries, melon

Lunch: skim milk, water, Salad with the following ingred. spinach leafs, onion, cabbage, cucumbers, green pepper, 1/2 Cup br. rice, 1/4 Cup southwestern beans, orange slices, 2tsp. of olive oil

Supper: The rest of my salad I made at noon-grilled chicken leg, thigh & wing. Water to drink

I had plenty of water throughout the day i worked and picked veg. in my garden. I brought in a nice size pail of cucumbers just the right size for pickling. I was too tired to this today first thing in the morning. Also, I made a veg and chicken soup. A few yellow beans from garden went into the soup. Picked a few cherry tomatoes and a couple of acid -free tomatoes. alot of green ones soon they will be turning. I have a couple of eggplants out there so one of these days I have eggplant parmesan.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Still having blood pressure problems today. Will have to call the doctor if it keeps up. I have an appointment on Thursday anyway so will try to hold off till then. 

Breakfast -oatmeal with walnuts, raisins ,sugar and milk

Snack-coffee with creamer

Lunch - 2 peanut buter and jelly sandwiches, tea,plain

Supper- 2hot dogs, steamed mixed vegetables, cucumber spears, tomatoe slices and Activia. Large glass of water


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith do you have low blood pressure?


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

By the time a woman gets the other members of her family fed, dressed, and together enough to be off to start their day, all she wants to do is go back to bed! 
Cutting up fruit the night before helped me. The protein part of the breakfast is what I can not figure out, because a biscuit is a no-no. I guess a half sandwich with protein on whole wheat wouldn't be too bad. This is a hard situation to handle. Good luck!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I had a well-balanced day today according to WW. I had to make up for the past weekend. Tomorrow is my birthday my family is taking me out for chicken. After they are taking me to a water ski show. I guess when I'm at home I need to eat healthy. I will try some of Edith's secrets of eating out. With the excitment of my GD ranging from the ages of 4,2 & 1. I think I will have no time for me to eat I will be feeding them. :lol:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR GRANDMANN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > I had a well-balanced day today according to WW. I had to make up for the past weekend. Tomorrow is my birthday my family is taking me out for chicken. After they are taking me to a water ski show. I guess when I'm at home I need to eat healthy. I will try some of Edith's secrets of eating out. With the excitment of my GD ranging from the ages of 4,2 & 1. I think I will have no time for me to eat I will be feeding them. :lol:
> ...


I had a wonderful day but watch out the scale is going to be crazy if I don't watch it. We have plans from Thurs through Sunday. Thurs. we won a free tour of a Chocolate Factory then off to Taste on Broadway. Fri. night out with freinds for our Birthdays, Sat. invited by my brother's for a grilled out. Sunday my company's picinic and then off to the Czech Fest. Now do you know how the Czechs eat all that great tasing food loaded with carbs. Dumplings and spare-ribs, for dessert Kolaches. I can gain 5# just looking at a kolache. Yet so yumming my favorite is poopyseed filling.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

bagsnc said:


> By the time a woman gets the other members of her family fed, dressed, and together enough to be off to start their day, all she wants to do is go back to bed!
> Cutting up fruit the night before helped me. The protein part of the breakfast is what I can not figure out, because a biscuit is a no-no. I guess a half sandwich with protein on whole wheat wouldn't be too bad. This is a hard situation to handle. Good luck!


I don't always get in the protein for breakfast, either, except for the little in the skim milk/multigrain cereal. But you might try an egg,..... or yogurt or cottage cheese might just be simpler and go nicely with your cut up fruit.


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the problem of being physically unable to exercize. Without going into details I must use a walker to get arround and take far to many meds to get through the day. I try very hard to lose weight but other than not eating I really do not know what to do.
Help!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

merren said:


> I have the problem of being physically unable to exercize. Without going into details I must use a walker to get arround and take far to many meds to get through the day. I try very hard to lose weight but other than not eating I really do not know what to do.
> Help!


I can give you one simple excercise when you are sitting there try reaching your hands to the sky. Simple stretches can be enough excercise for you at this time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought of a couple more excercises for you. Try touching your thumb to each finger. Now do the same thing but touch your thumb to each tip of your finger. Neck excercises stretch your neck forward then back, look to the left and then to the right, touch your ear to your shoulder. Roll your arms in one dircetion then the opposite.


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much I try ver hard to do the cooking ,laundry and ironing.It is getting harder all the time but I refuse to give in. Not complaining just looking for some ideas!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This weight support group is here for all of us who needs the support. Believe me I need all I can get. So far this group really helped me with my weight lost.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I rarely eat breakfast any more. Still have to provide for granddaughter though. I've had to get creative. Fortunately she likes pickles so pickled beets and eggs are easy. I can pickle enough at one go to last a week. She eats the eggs and later I put the beets on my salad. Sometimes I eat an egg too. Those lovely red violet eggs can't be beat.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Took my toe to the dr today because I'm prone to staph infections. Been packing this one around for two weeks. So now I'm on antibiotics.

Don't have bathroom scales so I only weigh when I go to the dr. I've hit a plateau for the last 4 months. My diet is pretty restricted already so it's time to kick up the exercise another notch. Today's lunch (I was sooo tempted to stop at DQ for a burger on the way home from the pharmacy) was huge salad, large serving of spinach, and grilled beef steak. Fixed waffle for granddaughter's breakfast but I didn't eat that at all!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I rarely eat breakfast any more. Still have to provide for granddaughter though. I've had to get creative. Fortunately she likes pickles so pickled beets and eggs are easy. I can pickle enough at one go to last a week. She eats the eggs and later I put the beets on my salad. Sometimes I eat an egg too. Those lovely red violet eggs can't be beat.


Please don't skip Breakfast if you eat just a little bit you will eat less later. Breakfast means breaking the fast. You didn't eat all night long now you need to fill yourself up with some fuel to get yourself going. I'm not one for Breakfast myself I have been having activia & flax seed with some berries. Lately I need to take something to keep myself regular.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weight Watchers meeting tonight since this site started I have been losing weight. Six months going to WW not one # lost. Tonight I lost 2 # which makes it a total of 9 pounds.
Thanks to Weight Support.


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

I've cut bread, red meats, pork. Eating healthy and still not losing. I hate excercise....that's my problem!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

merren said:


> I have the problem of being physically unable to exercize. Without going into details I must use a walker to get arround and take far to many meds to get through the day. I try very hard to lose weight but other than not eating I really do not know what to do.
> Help!


Have you tried chair aerobics? Can you raise your arms, clench your fists, "make a muscle" like when we were kids and showing how strong we were? Any movement at all is better than none. Keep up the good fight as we are all with you and each of us has our own hurdles to scale.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Edith do you have low blood pressure?


Not usually. That is why it is so troubling. Today was better in one way, no low readings but now they are on the high side today. I see the doctor tomorrow. Maybe he will have some answers.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> I've cut bread, red meats, pork. Eating healthy and still not losing. I hate excercise....that's my problem!


Hang on it took me 6 months before my body started losing. I have a very hard time excercising and I was blaming that to be the reason. If you can't excercise try doing stretches during the day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Edith do you have low blood pressure?
> ...


I hope everything goes OK for you. Before I had my pace-maker put in I couldn't keep my blood pressure regular. It was jumping around from high to low. When it went low many times I blacked out. After the pace-maker my blood pressure is now back to normal. I still don't understand why it took the doctors three yrs. before they finally decide to give me that pace-maker. Actually it was a nurse who caught the doctor's attention when my pulse went down to 30.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> bagsnc said:
> 
> 
> > By the time a woman gets the other members of her family fed, dressed, and together enough to be off to start their day, all she wants to do is go back to bed!
> ...


I used to make a breakfast drink for my children when they got to the age when breakfast was not their favorite thing. I got excuses that it took too long to eat, made them gain weight, etc. I cooked some cereal the night before and refrigerated it. In the morning I put it in the blender with an egg for each child, some orange juice and honey and blended it till it was creamy. They loved it and complimented me on helping them keep the weight down. They never knew it was the same breakfast they had been eating all along.just in a different form.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Weight Watchers meeting tonight since this site started I have been losing weight. Six months going to WW not one # lost. Tonight I lost 2 # which makes it a total of 9 pounds.
> Thanks to Weight Support.


Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast: activia, flax seed, blueberries
Lunch: Salad with the following ingred. mixed greens, cucumbers, tomato, garlic string,celery, chicken with Italian dressing
Supper: 2 pieces of pizza, cottage chesse and raw veg.
Coffee and water to drink


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's food intake

Breakfast. Toast and coffee with creamer

Lunch. Cheese omelette and tea

Supper. Hamburger, steamed mixed veggies, cucumber strips, sliced tomato and sweet tea

Snack. Graham crackers and 3 slices of Mozzerella cheese

3 large glasses of water


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is how I made my dressing a packet of Italian Dressing, Balsamic Vingegar, Olive Oil, and water. I used the cruet that comes with the Italian packet with all the measurements on it. WW you need two tsp. of olive oil a day now I get it with my salad.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

merren said:


> I have the problem of being physically unable to exercize. Without going into details I must use a walker to get arround and take far to many meds to get through the day. I try very hard to lose weight but other than not eating I really do not know what to do.
> Help!


Merren,

I understand about not being able to exercise. I can not exercise either. But don't give up trying to lose some weight. It can be done, little by little. This month marks three straight years of my trying to lose....after years of "on and off" agains.

Though very slowly, I have lost over 100 pounds counting calories (roughly anyway). It's still a major struggle with some days better than others. The weight seems to be coming off much more slowly now. Maybe I'm "cheating" more often? Some things I find helpful:

-keep cottage cheese and fruit on hand for a light meal or snack
-breakfast, generally multigrain cereal with skim milk and small OJ....occasionally egg and toast.
-greek yogurt, rice cakes, cheese/crackers (one ounce cheese, one serving crackers) for snacks
-salads, more fruits and veggies at meals
-coffee, tea, ice water with lemon (satisfies a little with little or no calories)
-knitting, crocheting, roving online, reading, getting out of the house a little each day seem to keep me busier so I don't "pick" as much.

I could do better; but, hey, I'm doing better than I have done in prior years. Always looking for some more ideas, so follow this thread.

What I need to find out is what do others tell themselves when tempted to have that gooey dessert, or another slice of pizza, etc. How do others not give in to urges or cravings??? It's not "hunger" that gets me, it's the cravings!

Good luck. Getting started is the hardest part; but, after seeing some results, you can tell yourself you CAN do it.

Let's all be here for each other...on good days and bad.

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One way that i take care of cravings say its for ice cream I will walk to Kwik Trip or to the DQ. If I can't walk then its not worth having. So far I havn't been tempted by anything sweet the fruit seems to be doing the trick for me. I feel pizza or breads are a grain. Last night I had two pieces of pizza which I added extra blk olives because I didn't have any grain in my diet that day. If there is any pizza left-over i will freeze it for another time. That used to be a down fall for me if I baked a pizza I thought I needed to eat it all at once. :XD:

I never bake anymore unless I know I will be taking it somewhere. If I really have a craving for something sweet I will buy one piece from the bakery. It's better that way instead of having the whole pan in the house.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan,

You are doing Great by losing over 100 #. Don't you think after awhile our bodies start maintaining what we lost. How much more weight do you want to lose? My Goal at this time is to be under 200. I have 13# to my goal weight. 

WW made the comment in order to lose weight try to get cucumbers and melon in your diet it will help. I have been trying to include some in my daily diet. I think Edith already knew that secret because if you notice she eats her cucmbers. At first i thought she only liked eating them. But I'm learning its a great filler and being mostly water we end up peeing it out keeping the body flush out.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I do pretty well during the day. It's in the evening and at night that I have trouble. Seems like I always want "something". I'm not able to exercise due to having 
COPD (caused by emphasema, sp)and have to be on oxygen 24/7.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann, I like cuKes and eat them as often as I can. I did not realize they were also good for me. I guess we should listen to our bodies more often.

Gmarie, I also have COPD, asthma. I am not on oxygen so I am still functioning fairly well. It does make exercise very difficult as it is one of my triggers to an attack.

Slow and steady wins the race. I see the doctor this afternoon and hope he has some good ideas for me.l


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

Let us know how you make out at the doctor, say a prayer for you that it is all good news.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Got back from the doctor about an hour ago. He is concerned about the blood pressure being unstable and has set me up with an appointment with my heart doctor. Also wants me to stay away from bananas for a while until my body adjusts to the recent allergic reaction to the Kiwi fruit . There seems to be a possible correlation between the two. I also have to carry an Epi pen or at least some Benadryl as a precaution. 

I cubed up some potato ,carrot and turnip before I left for my appointment. I was not sure how I would feel about cooking supper when I got home. I am glad I did. I just drizzled the whole works with olive oil,salt and pepper and popped it into the toaster oven to roast. All I need is the steamed mixed veggies and hamburger for Rick and we are good to go.

The doctor was pleased that I was losing the exces weight.

For breakfast I had 12 grain toast with cream cheese and chopped walnuts and a cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch. 2 cups of homemade veggie bean soup with a sprinkle of Parmesan and a cup of tea with honey and lemon.

Supper will be as described above along with the cuKes and Activia and more tea. Plain this time.

See you all tomorrow , good Lord willin' and they crick don't rise!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> One way that i take care of cravings say its for ice cream I will walk to Kwik Trip or to the DQ. If I can't walk then its not worth having. So far I havn't been tempted by anything sweet the fruit seems to be doing the trick for me. I feel pizza or breads are a grain. Last night I had two pieces of pizza which I added extra blk olives because I didn't have any grain in my diet that day. If there is any pizza left-over i will freeze it for another time. That used to be a down fall for me if I baked a pizza I thought I needed to eat it all at once. :XD:
> 
> I never bake anymore unless I know I will be taking it somewhere. If I really have a craving for something sweet I will buy one piece from the bakery. It's better that way instead of having the whole pan in the house.


Good ideas, Grandmann. I never thought of freezing the pizza. I miss the baking, but, like you try not to do any unless it's a special occasion and then give what's left away.

BTW congratulations on the weight loss this week . You are doing so well, even with the occasional dinner out, etc. Good for you.

Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith, (my 91 year old mother's name, too....Edith Mary)

Glad to hear you will see the heart doctor. Don't forget to tell him about your dieting as he may want you to supplement with some different things to keep your electrolytes balanced, etc. He might suggest seeing a nutritionist to be sure you are getting all the things you need. From a layman's point of view, it seems you are doing pretty well with your food selections; but, you never know if you might need something adjusted. Changes in our chemical intake can make a big difference in how our body functions. (I'm good at giving advice....not so good at taking it.) Just want you to take care of yourself.

Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Gtandmann,

Yes, I still have a lot to lose, unfortunately. Not quite sure how I got into this mess. But, I have about 15 more pounds than you do to get under 200. It's been 35 years since I was there.

Sue


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

It doesn't usually work that way for me. If I eat breakfast I want to eat all day long. Once in awhile I'll eat a poached egg or a few grapes and walnut pieces or blackberries but not often. I'm reading what other people eat on here and so much of it sounds really good but it's not on my diet. LOL Lunch today was beef steak and salad again. Also home canned artificial pineapple (made from zucchini).

Please don't skip Breakfast if you eat just a little bit you will eat less later. Breakfast means breaking the fast. You didn't eat all night long now you need to fill yourself up with some fuel to get yourself going. I'm not one for Breakfast myself I have been having activia & flax seed with some berries. Lately I need to take something to keep myself regular.[/quote]


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's a suggestion that helps me although I'm not fond of doing it. Drink LOTS of water throughout the day. Not tea, coffee, soda, etc. but plain old H2O. It doesn't help with the exercise but still helps the weight loss for some odd reason.



Latinbeat said:


> I've cut bread, red meats, pork. Eating healthy and still not losing. I hate excercise....that's my problem!


----------



## bagsnc (Jul 15, 2012)

When I was recovering from two broken arms in rehab. the exercises they did while sitting were pretty cool. I am going to try and explain a few for you. If you need help understanding just let me know and I will try to explain again. I have a few more if you become bored with these.

Remember Take it easy--start slow---build up slowly
1) Sit in a chair so your feet can touch the floor. Try lifting each foot off the floor like you are marching. Start with a low number of lifts and increase a little at a time.
2) Sit in a chair so your feet can touch the floor. Raise your right foot and leg parallel to the floor. then point with your heel and relax foot and return foot to floor. Repeat with the left leg. 
3) Sit in a chair so your feet can touch the floor. Lift the right leg parallel to the floor, point with the toe and draw small to large circles with you big toe in the air. Return foot to the floor. Now repeat with the left leg.
4) While sitting in a chair with your feet resting on the floor, raise your arms over your head while breathing in, lower your arms touching your finger-tips to your knees as you exhale.


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Scotty Bear NSW
Well done with the weight I have chronic fatigue and it is very hard to exercise but doctor said I must lose the weight I was 90kg and I am down to 87.3 kg but find the walking hard I get tired out easily.
Good work
Hugs
Crazyone :wink:


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just found this thread and I can't wait to read through it and see what others are doing. I don't have alot of weight to lose at the moment because since 2002 I have lost 63 lbs. It was hard at first but being diagnosed with diabetes sure got my butt in gear. I also had some surgery which took off some more. I'm 147 and want to be 130 or less. This last 20 is harder than the previous 60. I'm doing a liquid diet right now with one meal a day. I'll report how it's going and I'm counting on all of you for encouragement. This is a great site.


----------



## LisaHaines (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been researching the Paleo Diet (hunter/cavemen) which is basically meat, veggies, good fats and fruit. I crave carbs--basically cakes, cookies--and with this plan I don't.
Interesting research on grains and sugar.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

crazyone said:


> Hi Scotty Bear NSW
> Well done with the weight I have chronic fatigue and it is very hard to exercise but doctor said I must lose the weight I was 90kg and I am down to 87.3 kg but find the walking hard I get tired out easily.
> Good work
> Hugs
> Crazyone :wink:


I also have Chronic fatigue and I can identify. I'm up to about thirty minutes of walking at the park, but it's still not easy. If I get too tired I stop at a bench to rest. I also take water with me and that seems to help. It has also helped to take my Kindle or a book with me. The Kindle is lighter and less bulky and fits well into the pouch I wear at my waist. When I need to rest, I sit down and read. I also don't walk very fast!

Starting out, it helps to find a park with spaced benches. You walk from bench to bench, sit a bit, and then go to the next bench.

You CAN do it!
Mardi


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Edith, (my 91 year old mother's name, too....Edith Mary)
> 
> Glad to hear you will see the heart doctor. Don't forget to tell him about your dieting as he may want you to supplement with some different things to keep your electrolytes balanced, etc. He might suggest seeing a nutritionist to be sure you are getting all the things you need. From a layman's point of view, it seems you are doing pretty well with your food selections; but, you never know if you might need something adjusted. Changes in our chemical intake can make a big difference in how our body functions. (I'm good at giving advice....not so good at taking it.) Just want you to take care of yourself.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the advise. I am making a note to myself to bring my food diary with me along with blood pressure and weight records. I am determined to figure this thing out.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Please keep me informed...very interested in this support group!

Momma Osa


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Got groceries today and am exhausted. We stocked up on freezer meat that I need to bag but am just too tired . Will get to it early in the morning.

Today's food intake:

Breakfast: buttered toast and.coffee

Lunch: cheese sandwich and lg glass of water

Supper: 2. Egg cheese omelet, steamed mixed veggies, cucumber spears, Activia, coffee with creamer and more water.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Just found this support group and am so excited!! I have always had a weight problem and in April I was the heaviest I have ever been in my life and felt every pound. Decided to join Weight Watchers and have had such good results (down 31 pounds)- many more to go, but I feel support is a major help in weight loss struggle and looking forward to sharing my journey with all you wonderful people!!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome Becsmom we are all here to support each other in our endeavours to lose weight. If you go 'off the wagon' dont fret about it, just get right back on and carry on. There is always somebody online 24/7 because of all the time differences.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank-you!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Becsmom said:


> Just found this support group and am so excited!! I have always had a weight problem and in April I was the heaviest I have ever been in my life and felt every pound. Decided to join Weight Watchers and have had such good results (down 31 pounds)- many more to go, but I feel support is a major help in weight loss struggle and looking forward to sharing my journey with all you wonderful people!!!


Come and join us, let us know what you are eating and doing for excercise. Not only are you helping yourself you are also helping us out. I didn't start losing weight until this Weight Support group started. I'm a member of WW second time around. The first time I did really good on it and the second time I couldn't lose any weight until this support group started.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to tell you what happen to me. Fri I did pretty good with my food intake considering that afternoon we were going through a speciality candy store. My DH won a drawing to tour where they make the chocolates. They were generous with their samples. 

Afterwards in Green Bay there was a Taste of Broadway. The street was closed and various restaurants were giving out their samples. They had bands playing throughout the walk. Sat. morning I violently got real sick. My vision was blurred most of the day I couldn't hardly go on the computer or knit. I slept on & off most of the day. Last night I called Direct Nurse she said it sounded like I got Food Poisioning. Today I have my vision back and lost my headache. My stomache is still aching. The nurse said it probably will take at least 2 to 3 days before I feel like normal.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

I have lost 130 pound in a year and a half which was hard but I have been determined to do it without surgery. I started joining classes because used every excuse to not do it at home. I have went to Zumba classes and weight watchers. I am flounder now and have stop everything because of my son's illness but he is getting better everyday and am trying to get back in to society but hard. Starting back exercising and eating right on my own because of money is tight. I still have 40 pound to lose but will do it becuase I have never felt so good!! My feet don't hurt, my back is better and I can go up stairs without puffing. I have attached a before picture and my after is my profile. Hope this helps someone. You are so worth the effort. I eat to live now not live to eat


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have to tell you what happen to me. Fri I did pretty good with my food intake considering that afternoon we were going through a speciality candy store. My DH won a drawing to tour where they make the chocolates. They were generous with their samples.
> 
> Afterwards in Green Bay there was a Taste of Broadway. The street was closed and various restaurants were giving out their samples. They had bands playing throughout the walk. Sat. morning I violently got real sick. My vision was blurred most of the day I couldn't hardly go on the computer or knit. I slept on & off most of the day. Last night I called Direct Nurse she said it sounded like I got Food Poisioning. Today I have my vision back and lost my headache. My stomache is still aching. The nurse said it probably will take at least 2 to 3 days before I feel like normal.


It sounded like you had a great time until the Food Poisoning. I'm glad you're okay and feeling better! Be well soon.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I have to tell you what happen to me. Fri I did pretty good with my food intake considering that afternoon we were going through a speciality candy store. My DH won a drawing to tour where they make the chocolates. They were generous with their samples.
> 
> Afterwards in Green Bay there was a Taste of Broadway. The street was closed and various restaurants were giving out their samples. They had bands playing throughout the walk. Sat. morning I violently got real sick. My vision was blurred most of the day I couldn't hardly go on the computer or knit. I slept on & off most of the day. Last night I called Direct Nurse she said it sounded like I got Food Poisioning. Today I have my vision back and lost my headache. My stomache is still aching. The nurse said it probably will take at least 2 to 3 days before I feel like normal.


Grandmann - I sent you a PM. I'm wondering about your location. Hope to hear from you. I'mwondering about knitters in my area as well as the weight loss connection.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

cherluc said:


> I have lost 130 pound in a year and a half which was hard but I have been determined to do it without surgery. I started joining classes because used every excuse to not do it at home. I have went to Zumba classes and weight watchers. I am flounder now and have stop everything because of my son's illness but he is getting better everyday and am trying to get back in to society but hard. Starting back exercising and eating right on my own because of money is tight. I still have 40 pound to lose but will do it becuase I have never felt so good!! My feet don't hurt, my back is better and I can go up stairs without puffing. I have attached a before picture and my after is my profile. Hope this helps someone. You are so worth the effort. I eat to live now not live to eat


Cherluc, Congratulations on your amazing weight loss and in such short time! Do you have any food/management tips for us?

Hope your son is continuing to improve. You are to be applauded for getting back to your weight loss mission on your own. Did you gain any in the interim? We all have had our ups and downs with this and have benefited from checking in here for support. Welcome aboard the weight loss train...

Sue


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I have to tell you what happen to me. Fri I did pretty good with my food intake considering that afternoon we were going through a speciality candy store. My DH won a drawing to tour where they make the chocolates. They were generous with their samples.
> 
> Afterwards in Green Bay there was a Taste of Broadway. The street was closed and various restaurants were giving out their samples. They had bands playing throughout the walk. Sat. morning I violently got real sick. My vision was blurred most of the day I couldn't hardly go on the computer or knit. I slept on & off most of the day. Last night I called Direct Nurse she said it sounded like I got Food Poisioning. Today I have my vision back and lost my headache. My stomache is still aching. The nurse said it probably will take at least 2 to 3 days before I feel like normal.


So sorry to hear about your bout with food poisoning. That can be really nasty. Hope you feel better real soon. Remember the old stand by, chicken soup. It cures a multitude of illnesses.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

cherluc said:


> I have lost 130 pound in a year and a half which was hard but I have been determined to do it without surgery. I started joining classes because used every excuse to not do it at home. I have went to Zumba classes and weight watchers. I am flounder now and have stop everything because of my son's illness but he is getting better everyday and am trying to get back in to society but hard. Starting back exercising and eating right on my own because of money is tight. I still have 40 pound to lose but will do it becuase I have never felt so good!! My feet don't hurt, my back is better and I can go up stairs without puffing. I have attached a before picture and my after is my profile. Hope this helps someone. You are so worth the effort. I eat to live now not live to eat


Congratulations are certainly in order for you. You did a plendid job. Keep up the. Good works. Do you mind sharing some of your methods for success? We would like to hear how you did it. You have inspired us to forge ahead .


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

After you've been doing this diet awhile the carb craving disappears. And if you should slip you'll discover that carbs make you hungry. I actually ate twice today instead of my usual one meal. Had taco salad - no cheese or sour cream for lunch. And supper was grilled chicken salad. Also had watermelon and going to sneak a bit more. It's the only diet that's ever worked long term for me and it's a lifestyle change rather than a diet. Good luck!!



LisaHaines said:


> I have been researching the Paleo Diet (hunter/cavemen) which is basically meat, veggies, good fats and fruit. I crave carbs--basically cakes, cookies--and with this plan I don't.
> Interesting research on grains and sugar.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Any improvement tonight, grandmann? That was weird...and scary. Hope all is well!

Sue

Did okay eating today, I think, except maybe a little heavy on the carbs and light on the fruit... 

-Tuna on (small) wheat bread sandwich with sliced tomato and relish, small OJ

-1 oz cheddar cheese, 1 serving crackers

-Chicken soup with a couple slices of french bread with olive oil butter. Ice water.

-Greek yogurt.

Maybe 1700 calories?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann: I hope you are feeling better today. Tummy troubles are no fun at all.

Rick managed to save my lap top except for the key pad. He installed a new one today but it is still not right. He has given up for today and set me up whith a portable one to use. I am finding it very awkward, learning new stuff is not my forte. Except kn knitting.LOL

Breakfast was just coffee with creamer. Got up late and did not want to miss church

Lunch was some mor of the barley hoppin john from yesterday and coffee

Supper will be pot roast and steamed mixed vegetables. cucumber spears, cherry tomatoes, celery sticks and Activia and watermelon for desert

I am down another 1/2 pound

See you all tomorrow and hope everyone is a loser/winner


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith, you are amazing losing another half pound. Congratulations! I guess I have to cut back even more. Wish I could exercise some. Thinking I have too many carbs.

Sesame seed bagel with light cream cheese, large iced coffee with milk and one sugar.

Salad with caesar dressing (too many calories), two small slices french bread with olive oil butter.

And twenty lashes.......3 small caramels.

I still have those cravings!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Where are Omnivore and Bettyirene???


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Where are Omnivore and Bettyirene???


Omnivore answered another topic this morning. Dont know about Bettyirene.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow! What an inspiration! You've really done well! I've lost 40 lbs in the last year. Hit a plateau so I've recently kicked up the exercise. Main thing for me is to do a lifestyle change; not a temporary killer diet/exercise program.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Wake up today felt like normal. When I talked to Nurse Direct she advice me to eat ice cream and drink gatorade which I did yesterday. 

Today we had a Czech Fest to go to plus we were babysitting our 2 yr. GD. My daughter came to pick her up and about half hr.ago they left after visiting for couple hrs.

The Czech meal wasn't as good as I make it except for the Kolaches. Kolaches I won't make anymore the last time I made them I gained 5#. They are made with high gluten flour. If I get them once a year at the Czech Fest that's good enough. 

The Mctunky they gave out their recipe. 
6 Cups Flour
4 Cups sauerkraut with juice
1 cup lard
1 cup cracklings
caraway seed
That's not how I make mine. I use fresh cracklings from the lard I rendered, drained the sauerkraut dry add just enough flour to keep mixture together. Roll the dough into balls lay parcement paper onto the balls then roll with rolling pin to flaten balls thin. Bake at 400 degree oven about 10 min. I don't make them too often. I have a freezer full of lard which I probably will never use. Lard does make excellent pie crust but I don't make pies any more its not worth the effort. 

Today for the meal they had pork & dumplings, corn, and sauerkraut. My DH didn't care for the dumplings they weren't like my potato dumplings. I didn't think they were too bad for the number of people they fed I know it was over 300. When I make my dumplings I shred the potatoes by hand then add flour and salt. I spoon the dumpling mixture to a boiling sauerkraut juice & cook for 20 min. They should come out nice & stickly. 

They ruined the Sauerkraut today it seemed like they accidentally dropped the pepper shaker in it. Sauerkraut is another thing that my DH & I make every other year. We make a 25 gal Crock. When I cook my sauerkraut it is made with a onion & a little pork.

I enjoy the Czech Heritage which I received from my Dad's side of the family. But as you can see why I have a weight problem. Tomorrow I'm back on the train with the rest of you, Chugging along. Yes we can, Yes we can


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monday Food Intake:

Breakfast: pancake, activia, pineapple / coffee
Lunch: one slice of Toast with egg salad & lots of celery mix in it. cucumber, imitation crab
Supper: I picked a eggplant from my garden earlier I was going to have that for supper along with spaghetti. I decided to skip that when my stomach started acting up again.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Grandmann,

Hope you are feeling better now. 



I finally saw a little drop on the scale this morning...a pound or so.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi again
been eating properly and losing weight very slowly and that's o.k by me. Taking it easy due to that knee that was strained overdoing the jogging in a rage after being accosted on a jog.

Well that knee's better now, but I slipped on a wet path and slammed down and hurt the other knee as the knee went at an odd angle. It would've been worse if I hadn't done yoga, though, so, it can take a far bit of stretching.

Some good news for me - I was leapt out at and accosted once more "do you have change for bus-fare!"Pleased with my response, which was ""maybe the Police can help you, or the Salvation Army". HA! As soon as I said "Police" he said "not the Police!" and moved away quickly.

Quite a different feeling after the previous insults and being mobbed a few weeks ago for the same thing. OH yes; he was smoking - not short of money - not a genuine case. These a-holes target aging timid women.

I feel great! Oooh-yeah!

L


scottybearNSW said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > Where are Omnivore and Bettyirene???
> ...


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

My advice is not to drink your calories, exercise, eat breakfast and make good decisions one at a time. I have a great friend I made at one of my zumba classes and we support each other and give each other ideas. It helps so much


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

cherluc said:


> My advice is not to drink your calories, exercise, eat breakfast and make good decisions one at a time. I have a great friend I made at one of my zumba classes and we support each other and give each other ideas. It helps so much


You are doing (and looking) great....an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Omnivore:. Those hoodlums will soon learn not to pick on old people thanks to you. Just be careful because sometimes they are not in their right mind and attack out of spite or rage. They can be dangerous. Carry a loud whistle.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandman: I am glad you are feeling better. Love kolaches but they really love my hips. 

Today's breakfast...12grain buttered toast and coffee,black

Lunch...peanut butter and grape jelly. A large glass of water.

Supper...shredded chicken breast over mixed vegetables,French fried potatoes , raw vegetable platter, Activia, coffee with creamer.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Edith,

I was feeling O K on Sunday, but yesterday and today I wasn't feeling up to par. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow morning at 8:15 am. I have been having a black stool and tightness in my chest and stomach.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thanks Edith,
> 
> I was feeling O K on Sunday, but yesterday and today I wasn't feeling up to par. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow morning at 8:15 am. I have been having a black stool and tightness in my chest and stomach.


Grandmann,

If you are worse tonight, I hope you head to the emergency room.

Sue


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Have just played my second game of lawn bowls this week, so hope the extra exercise shows on the scales this week.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thanks Edith,
> 
> I was feeling O K on Sunday, but yesterday and today I wasn't feeling up to par. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow morning at 8:15 am. I have been having a black stool and tightness in my chest and stomach.


Oh. Grandmann, I hope the doctor has a good report. Those symptoms are not good. Please let us know what he says and feel better soon. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all the doctor ruled out the heart but wanted to do a EKG to make sure because of my heart history. Since I'm paying $800 a month for Ins. with a high deductable. I had a serious talk with my doctor. I told her I really didn't want any more tests that was necessary because it was coming out of pocket. 

She said she really thinks it is a built of acid. She gave me samples that she had that should help relieve it. She put me on a bland diet with plenty of pasta. If I'm not better in the next couple of weeks then she will run more tests. This time they did a stool and blood tests. So far I didn't hear anything. No news is usually good news. I never had this before. It must have been a combination what I ate on Thurs. night of rich foods that brought this on. I have to remember this come the holidays stay low from the chocolates. Maybe one piece every couple of days and maybe even that might be too much. It's so important to get to know your body and the older we get its seem to get even harder. Our bodies become more senstive.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> First of all the doctor ruled out the heart but wanted to do a EKG to make sure because of my heart history. Since I'm paying $800 a month for Ins. with a high deductable. I had a serious talk with my doctor. I told her I really didn't want any more tests that was necessary because it was coming out of pocket.
> 
> She said she really thinks it is a built of acid. She gave me samples that she had that should help relieve it. She put me on a bland diet with plenty of pasta. If I'm not better in the next couple of weeks then she will run more tests. This time they did a stool and blood tests. So far I didn't hear anything. No news is usually good news. I never had this before. It must have been a combination what I ate on Thurs. night of rich foods that brought this on. I have to remember this come the holidays stay low from the chocolates. Maybe one piece every couple of days and maybe even that might be too much. It's so important to get to know your body and the older we get its seem to get even harder. Our bodies become more senstive.


Aint that the truth! Remember my recent conflict with the Kiwi Fruit. Sure hope they find an answer soon. Meantime take it easy and know we are here for you. Hugs going your way along with prayers.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> First of all the doctor ruled out the heart but wanted to do a EKG to make sure because of my heart history. Since I'm paying $800 a month for Ins. with a high deductable. I had a serious talk with my doctor. I told her I really didn't want any more tests that was necessary because it was coming out of pocket.
> 
> She said she really thinks it is a built of acid. She gave me samples that she had that should help relieve it. She put me on a bland diet with plenty of pasta. If I'm not better in the next couple of weeks then she will run more tests. This time they did a stool and blood tests. So far I didn't hear anything. No news is usually good news. I never had this before. It must have been a combination what I ate on Thurs. night of rich foods that brought this on. I have to remember this come the holidays stay low from the chocolates. Maybe one piece every couple of days and maybe even that might be too much. It's so important to get to know your body and the older we get its seem to get even harder. Our bodies become more senstive.


Glad to hear the doctor thinks this is nothing serious. Let us know how you feel on the medication. I guess this gives you a good excuse to enjoy the breads and pastas for a while, without feeling guilty!!

Sue


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a little problem with the blood pressure again today and seem to be sweating a lot so I skipped Bible class tonight.

Breakfast was : oatmeal with nuts and raisins, a little sugar and some milk

Snack was a cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch was 2 slices of 12 grain bread with pickled herring in sour cream and a glass of ice water

Supper was leftover shredded chicken and steamed mixed veggies. Cucumber spears, celery sticks and yellow pepper strips. A large glass of water


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Had a little problem with the blood pressure again today and seem to be sweating a lot so I skipped Bible class tonight.
> 
> Breakfast was : oatmeal with nuts and raisins, a little sugar and some milk
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself, Edith!!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Had an "off" day today. Went to a very sad funeral and the eating choices took a back seat. My schedule was off as were the emotions and food choices/options. So, hopefully back on track tomorrow...No one said this was going to be easy, right?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Had an "off" day today. Went to a very sad funeral and the eating choices took a back seat. My schedule was off as were the emotions and food choices/options. So, hopefully back on track tomorrow...No one said this was going to be easy, right?


So right. Life is a journey. Some of the bumps are very hard to take. Sorry for your loss. Tomorrow will be a new day.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

"There's nothing better than a good friend except a good friend with Chocolate". Fridge magnet I saw a few days ago on an eBay site.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Edith, you are amazing losing another half pound. Congratulations! I guess I have to cut back even more. Wish I could exercise some. Thinking I have too many carbs.
> 
> Sesame seed bagel with light cream cheese, large iced coffee with milk and one sugar.
> 
> ...


Could you be making the same mistake that I was making and not eating enough calories. Through nutracheck I am eating far more now that I was, 1800 calories a day. I obviously don't know the exact sizes of your previous meal posting but working on my calculations your calories came to 1050. Because I wasn't eating enough my metabolism was going into "starvation" mode. Since we started I have lost 12lbs. I was very reluctant to eat more in case my weight went up but it has worked.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

By my calculations I am eating about 1200 calories a day. I try never to go below 1000 as that puts the body into starvation mode. I think the reason I am losing so slowly is that I often forget the water and my age ,82. I also try to break up my meals into segments so that I am eating every 3 -4 hours.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been using a program my son had installed about a year ago called "Calorie King". His Endocrinologist recommended it to him so that he knows how much insulin he needs each time. It works really well for him and he tought it might help me with my dieting.

You enter the food and amount and it gives you a breakdown as to calories and nutrients. It helps me keep track of what I am doing. I plan to take this to the cardiologist on Monday.

Today's food intake
Breakfast 2 slices 12 grain toast with peanut butter and a cup of coffee with creamer
Lunch: 3/4 cup cottage cheese with chives and a large glass of water
Supper: 2 cups Shepherds Pie, raw veggies, Activia and a large glass of water
Evening Snack: 2 Graham Crackers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith you are our backbone for this group. 

I need to start tracking again. I bet by not doing this I have been gaining weight. I didn't go to my WW meeting this past Wed. because the knitting group met in Green Bay on Wed. night I couldn't be at two places at once. I was able to meet Kathie from KP. This was her first visit with our knitting group. I feel as long as I'm knitting I'm not eating.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Wondering how everyone is doing....


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm on my second course of antibiotics for staph infection. Lost 20 lbs in the last week. Now, if I could just do that for another month without getting sick I'd look like my childhood self - except for the jowls and turkey neck. sigh


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm on my second course of antibiotics for staph infection. Lost 20 lbs in the last week. Now, if I could just do that for another month without getting sick I'd look like my childhood self - except for the jowls and turkey neck. sigh


Sorry to hear you have not been well. Its not really a good way to lose weight, although the results are good. Hope you will soon be up and about again.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you. I've thought of any number of better ways to lose weight in the past couple of weeks.  I certainly don't plan to lose the rest due to staph. At any rate, I'm getting some knitting time in while being lazy. Almost got my granddaughter's neck scarf finished.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm on my second course of antibiotics for staph infection. Lost 20 lbs in the last week. Now, if I could just do that for another month without getting sick I'd look like my childhood self - except for the jowls and turkey neck. sigh


Did I missed something how did you ever get staph infection? What a way do lose 20 # , I hope every day you get a little bit better. I know that is one terrible thing to get and it takes time to get rid of it.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Grandmann,
You didn't say how you are feeling??

And how's EdithM?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm still not up to par yet. Besides my right knee is bothering me then it goes into my back. I need a knee replacement. I have annual physical the first of Oct. then I'm seriously thinking of getting that knee replacement. My DH is encouraging me to have it done I have waited too long already. I hate the fact that I need to take a loan out for this knee. I won't be 65 for another 2 yrs. then I go medicare, if that is still around.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> and any different ideas for breakfast?...
> 
> come on, be honest, how many working moms who have to commute to work really get up and cook a healthy diet friendly breakfast?
> 
> ...


When it doesn't last to the next meal I try a handful of nuts...low cal snackbar or a half a serving of dry cherios eaten one at a time...biggest thing with dieting is to not deny your hunger but to just satisfy it and nothing more...I am diabetic and on a 1200 calorie diet but I spread that through the whole day never going more than 2 hours between meals and I actually have calories to eat left at the end of the day...going high fiber with, oats, rice, potatoes, and lots of salad also seems to help me...you can always eat a full meal with a bowl full of raw vegtables and 2oz. of meat w/2tbls. dressing low fat or not doesn't matter unless you have to go low fat for your health...these will stick with you longer than most other foods and are still low cal...raw vegtables and dill pickles if you like them will become your best friends...Dill pickles have no calories that count cause you have to chew them so much...LOL...put a couple in a ziplock bag and add to your lunch bag to have on your mid morning break...vinegar will kill your apetite and pickles will satisfy your light hunger...other raw pickled veggies that you pickle yourself at home are very low in calories running from as low as 2 or 3 per serving to as high as 15 or 20 depending on what they are and pickling them takes about 45 mins on the weekend and you have them to snack on all week(remember the first week you make them you won't be able to snack on them till the following week but after that as long as you make a batch every weekend then you will always have them on hand)...many recipes can be found on the internet you want the quick ones that only need to sit for a week or so to be done and will store for a month or so in the fridge...look for recipes that only make small amounts unless you have a large family who likes pickled foods...be careful of the ones that say sweet and sour for they contain a lot of sugar and that defeats the purpose for pickling raw vegtables...there a hundred other Ideas I have learned while dealing with diet control but the main thing I learned is to eat very slowly because the slower you eat the more likely you will be to feel it when you are full...and after a meal if you still feel like eating a little more drink some really cold water and waite 20 minutes...but my biggest problem is no will power and a DH that is in love with snack foods...LOL... i mess up at times but then I have to face the scale at the end of the day so I try not to do that too often ...LOL...remember though if you have a snack food craving satisfy it with a small serving of that food(give away any remaining left overs) and eat it very slow savoring it and hopefully you won't need to binge like you do after denying the craving for weeks at a time...hope these ideas help ya all to keep the snacky monster at bay...


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

FIBER, FIBER, FIBER. It is amazing how few calories most of us need once we hit middle age. And our modern food is very concentrated, calorie-dense. One eats and still feels hungry because there are plenty of calories and no fiber, so we eat so that we are not hungry and VOILA, we have taken in so many more calories than we can use. Fiber fills you up, so that you feel full on a smaller intake of calories. Read labels for fiber content -- you will be appalled at how little fiber foods contain. Eat all the vegetables you can.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

ALSO, for those with lots to lose: aim for a healthy weight, and the heck with the tables and charts. Get to a weight that you can maintain with healthy eating and the amount of exercise that you can reasonably do on a schedule you can maintain, then be happy. If I had done this when I looked more like my Venus here but thought I was enormous, I would not have dieted my way over the years up to hippopotamus status.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

PS. After being a militant diet dropout for years, I'm in with you all for one last big push to get down to a reasonable, and hopefully a healthy weight. How I hate exercise, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Here's something to get us started even if no one has diabetes.
> http://www.eatingwell.com/nutrition_health/weight_loss_diet_plans/diet_meal_plans/7_day_diabetes_meal_plan?pC=2000&pT=7day_diabetes&pD=1


 This is a really cool site and it has a lot of good dietary information on it...and you are right even if you don't have diabetes eating like you do can keep you from getting it...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

AuntVay said:


> PS. After being a militant diet dropout for years, I'm in with you all for one last big push to get down to a reasonable, and hopefully a healthy weight. How I hate exercise, though. Any suggestions?


Ok don't take this wrong I am just being funny but you could just type faster and longer though it is not a good cardio workout it is fun....LOL.... :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Frankie: you hit the nail right ion the head. For those still in the work force this can be a problem to eat every 2 -4 hours. For the rest of us it should not be a big deal. I just split my meals into two parts. My desert or salad is eaten between meals. There is no one to say "get back to work!"

But it does take discipline and some days I just don't want to. I get crabby and think what's the use. That is where you folks come in and set me straight. Thanks for that. 

Grandmann, how are you doing ? I have been busy and not kept up for a couple of days .

Today's food intake:
Breakfast. Coffee with creamer,1 slice 12 grain bread with butter

Lunch :thick slice of tomato with mayo,onion and lettuce on 12grain bread, large glass of water

Supper : 3 oz of NY strip steak , 2 servings of mixed veggies,Activia and small salad with a little 1000 Island dressing, coffee with creamer

Evening 
snack: 1 slice 12 grain read with peanut butter anda large glass of water


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Aunt Vay: you have come to the right place. There is lots of good advice and plenty of encouragement here for all. We stick together and work towards a common goal......a healthy body. We value your input.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edith M said:


> I have been using a program my son had installed about a year ago called "Calorie King". His Endocrinologist recommended it to him so that he knows how much insulin he needs each time. It works really well for him and he tought it might help me with my dieting.
> 
> You enter the food and amount and it gives you a breakdown as to calories and nutrients. It helps me keep track of what I am doing. I plan to take this to the cardiologist on Monday.
> 
> ...


Hi Edith,
In your previous post you said you are having a problem with slow wieght loss and now that I see your meal schedule here is a suggestion for you and everyone else(me included cause I sometimes forget)...check to make sure your highest calorie intake is with your lunch and move your snack either to before lunch or between lunch and supper make sure your last meal is at least 2 hours before going to bed so you don't store any calories at night but burn them as you sleep (this also helps keep you from getting reflux or having problems with it if you already have it) this has really worked for me and I am finding I have lost on average 2 extra pounds a month with this one simple change...the other thing we all need to remember is that it took years to put it on so it will take some time to get it back off again...if you are on average losing 1 1/2 to 2 pounds a week you're right on track just keep plugging along...

****NOTE**** 
If you are a diabetic especially if on insulin please check with your doctor before making a change like this one to your diet as some need carbs at night to keep sugar from dropping too low..


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Also ladies and gents one good trick I learned well actually two...first if you are going to use oil,margarine, or mayo make it canola or olive oil based (2 reasons-one lowers colesterol two is metabolized in a way that does not add fat to your body) and the other trick is cherios my DG loves them by the handful and for you who are still in the workforce a well placed snack baggie with a half cup of cherios makes a great breaktime snack and will hold you for up to two hours...I take them everywhere with me(oh and my colesterol numbers have fallen to well below 100 like my doc has been at me to do and all I did was make these two changes to my diet( I still eat eggs every morning sssshhhh don't tell on me)...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

13 thumbs said:


> I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm on my second course of antibiotics for staph infection. Lost 20 lbs in the last week. Now, if I could just do that for another month without getting sick I'd look like my childhood self - except for the jowls and turkey neck. sigh


This is one nasty infection my DH got it after hernia surgery they had to partially reopen his belly and I had to flush it and pack it twice a day for over a week...(it finally healed cause I added peroxide to the saline when I flushed it using the saline alone did nothing)...he was on massive amounts of antibiotics for a month to make sure they got it all...I will say prayers for quick healing ...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Just come back from Drs and found I have lost another 2 kg of the 4 I put on when I couldnt exercise. We have cereal, yoghurt and a banana for breakfast, our main mean in the middle of the day, and a very light tea about 6 pm. I found this the easiest way to lose a bit of weight, and a plus was that I wasnt getting indigestion from eating a big meal at night, also I very rarely have to take acid reflux tablets now.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Just come back from Drs and found I have lost another 2 kg of the 4 I put on when I couldnt exercise. We have cereal, yoghurt and a banana for breakfast, our main mean in the middle of the day, and a very light tea about 6 pm. I found this the easiest way to lose a bit of weight, and a plus was that I wasnt getting indigestion from eating a big meal at night, also I very rarely have to take acid reflux tablets now.


I hear ya makes a big difference when you put that heavy meal in the middle I have a lot less indigestion...and when I first started it was hard I was actually feeling hungry at night but I stuck to it and once my body got used to the idea it made it a lot better and I don't even miss the heavy meal or snack at night anymore...except nights like tonight when I have insomnia and this is my worst find me a snack time...LOL...so instead I am sitting here typing and crocheting and hopefully will get through this pitfall...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Frankie: you hit the nail right ion the head. For those still in the work force this can be a problem to eat every 2 -4 hours.


If you work in this country you are entitled to 2 -15 min breaks and a half hour lunch for an 8 hour day and a 15 min break every 2 hours for days longer than 10 hours so most employers space them out through the day and they usually end up every 2 hours...make this work for you eat breakfeast as close as you can to the time you leave the use the breaks to put your daily snacks into...morning break snack w/ 8oz of water then lunch w/8oz water then afternoon break snack w/8oz of water...then dinner when you get home(hopefully not more than three hours after afternoon snack)...snacks should be things that make a small meal and can be packed into the lunch cooler with your lunch the night before and left in the fridge or they can be any non-refrigerated low cal snack that matches with your particular diet content(ie: high protien ect.) also cherios and granola or breakfast bars(these can be eaten right at your desk if need be) will keep well in purse or briefcase or back pocket...I keep a supply in my purse to this day for both me and my DG if we are caught "Travelin" when it is time for us to eat...old habits die hard but the good ones like this one are the kind you want to keep...you can also stash low cal snacks in your car (just remember to rotate them out to use as your regular snacks so they don't spoil) so that if you are caught "Travelin" then you don't stop at the convience store and end up with those high cal snacks there...well I guess I am just full of suggestions tonight...man this insomnia stuff must affect my brain too...LOL...hope this all helps... :thumbup:


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know how Edith M is. I haven't heard. I feel horrible. Still plugging away but I need to get over this fast!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

13 thumbs said:


> I don't know how Edith M is. I haven't heard. I feel horrible. Still plugging away but I need to get over this fast!


I am so sorry you feel so badly....hopefully you will start feeling better soon stil sending prayers and best wishes your way...


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Just found this topic this a.m. I have gained 50 lbs. since Xmas due to medication I am taking (Prednisone). I have been tapered done to 2.5 mg, and will be off of it by the end of August. Meanwhile, I'm stuck with this extra weight-it's the most I've ever weighed in my life. I look in the mirror and don't even recognize myself! I would love to try knitting garments for myself, but refuse to do it at this size. Any encouraging words would be helpful...thanks in advance!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Just come back from Drs and found I have lost another 2 kg of the 4 I put on when I couldnt exercise. We have cereal, yoghurt and a banana for breakfast, our main mean in the middle of the day, and a very light tea about 6 pm. I found this the easiest way to lose a bit of weight, and a plus was that I wasnt getting indigestion from eating a big meal at night, also I very rarely have to take acid reflux tablets now.
> ...


Did you ever think about bringing a book to bed with you. It seems to be working for me. I used to get up at night go downstairs go on the computer, knit & watch TV. Now I don't bother getting out of bed. I have my bed light and read until I start falling asleep. I also, worked the grave yard shift for almost 36 yrs. My normal waking time is 7am usually I go to bed around 10PM. Lately I read until I fall asleep. My hubby gets up really early around 5-6 in the morning then in the afternoon he is looking for a nap. Nap time used to be my night time so since I'm retire I avoid naps.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> Just found this topic this a.m. I have gained 50 lbs. since Xmas due to medication I am taking (Prednisone). I have been tapered done to 2.5 mg, and will be off of it by the end of August. Meanwhile, I'm stuck with this extra weight-it's the most I've ever weighed in my life. I look in the mirror and don't even recognize myself! I would love to try knitting garments for myself, but refuse to do it at this size. Any encouraging words would be helpful...thanks in advance!


Meds and there side effects, what did the doctor say about the extra weight gain due to the meds. Usually they are the first ones to tell you to lose weight.

My advise is do what the rest of us are doing take one portion of food with lots of fruit and veg in your diet. Do whatever excercise you can do. I love the water excercises. Remember housecleaning and doing stretches through out the day does help. The weight might come off slowly but at least your weight will be dropping instead of going up any more. If you can include cucumbers and melons in your diet for some reason it brings on weight lost.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I don't know how Edith M is. I haven't heard. I feel horrible. Still plugging away but I need to get over this fast!


13 thumbs: I am so sorry you are not feeling well. I have been going through some stuff of my own so know how discouraging it can be. I go to see my cardiologist this afternoon and hope he has some answers for me about my inconsistant blood pressure. It is very disconcerting to have your BP plummet in the midst of an activity.

We have a newbie, Frankie, who has some very helpful ideas.

I stepped on the scale this morning and all the weight I put on while on the Prednisone is gone again. Very encouraging. Now any weight I shed from here on in I can count as a success.

Be back later.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Edith M, I was glad to hear you lost your Prednisone weight...now I know there is hope for me!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

tinkerbell said:


> Just found this topic this a.m. I have gained 50 lbs. since Xmas due to medication I am taking (Prednisone). I have been tapered done to 2.5 mg, and will be off of it by the end of August. Meanwhile, I'm stuck with this extra weight-it's the most I've ever weighed in my life. I look in the mirror and don't even recognize myself! I would love to try knitting garments for myself, but refuse to do it at this size. Any encouraging words would be helpful...thanks in advance!


My friend that was on Prednisone lost a lot of the weight very rapidly after she was taken off her medicine.

Go buy yourself some fantastic textured yarn and make a fabulous shawl or scarf. It doesn't need to be a difficult pattern because of the texture of the yarn. Don't deprive yourself of something you want to do. Plus, with lovely yarn you won't eat while your knitting/crocheting.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! It's also good to know I'll lose weight after I'm off the Prednisone!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I got a PM a little awhile go it was a Good Boost for me because I kinda down in the dumps. 

Food Intake for the day

Breakfast Melon, Mixed Nuts, Water
Lunch Brown rice, chicken stir fry with pea pods, cabbage, brocolli & small green pepper with a soy sauce made with chicken broth, Lge glass of whole milk with half water. I cannot get DH to switch over to skim milk. If we buy two qts.we end up throwing part of it out. 
Supper Raw veg., crackers & cheese

Afternoon snack WW bar with coffee. My first cup of coffee since I ended up with too much acid in my esophagus.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I got a PM a little awhile go it was a Good Boost for me because I kinda down in the dumps.
> 
> Food Intake for the day
> 
> ...


Try to switch him to 2% it tastes like whole without all the fat...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

My husband drinks the 2% now. Loves it. He mostly has it in his cereal. I actually prefer the skim. Fortunately we each have our own quart....won't go to waste if we have nearly a cup in our cereal a few times a week.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Saw the cardiologist this afternoon and while he thinks I am in pretty good shape he did send me for an upper GI and Thyroid test. That will be on Friday morning. He also told me to up my salt intake, something I have been doing for the last 3 months.

Today's food intake
Breakfast: 2 slices of toasted 12 grain bread and coffee with creamer.

Lunch: 2 slices of 12 grain bread with mayo and tomatoes. A cup of plain iced tea

Supper: 1/2 half of a stuffed pepper, 2 servings of steamed mixed veggies, cuke,celery and pepper strips and Activia. Also a cup of coffee with creamer

Snack: 2 graham crackers

4 large glasses of water through the day

Down to 171. That's a total of 7 pounds gone. I'm happy.

Been a long day so I am off to bed. Success to all who visit here.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Saw the cardiologist this afternoon and while he thinks I am in pretty good shape he did send me for an upper GI and Thyroid test. That will be on Friday morning. He also told me to up my salt intake, something I have been doing for the last 3 months.


This just reminded me of the problems I had when I cut salt from my diet because of water retention sodium level got too low along with Iodine levels...messed up my whole body rythm...he should probably check Iodine levels when he does the thyroid...if they find nothing with these tests and you continue to have problems make them look further into your heart pressure dropping during or right after exercise can also be caused by valve and rythm problems...take care and I hope all works out for you ...sending prayers for minor problems with easy fixes and fast healing...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This was in my Health Newsletter that came today.

A new survey by the CDC. It found that the average person consumes nearly 3,300 mg of sodium daily. That's far more than the recommended 2,300 mg limit. 

Bread and rolls led the list of salt sources. Other items near the top included cold cuts, pizza and poultry. 

I found this very interesting. I think CDC stands for Center for Disease Control.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> This was in my Health Newsletter that came today.
> 
> A new survey by the CDC. It found that the average person consumes nearly 3,300 mg of sodium daily. That's far more than the recommended 2,300 mg limit.
> 
> ...


I knew I wasn't just your average kinda person...LOL...I don't consume anywhere near that amount...course most of what I eat comes outta my back yard or is frozen with very low or no sodium...don't do cold cuts except maybe once every couple of months when I splurge on a sub....have pizza about once every three months...make all my own sauces, do all my own canning and meats come from local sources only...make all my own soups and broths no sodium except what natually comes from the celery...and my favorite peanut butter is all natural without salt even my potato chips are not salted and are baked...oh my now I think about it no wonder the doc was so shocked at my low sodium levels...LOL....this report is aparrently based on a group of people who usually buy thier meats already frozen(usually they are packed in sodium and water) and use large amounts of processed foods on a regular basis... that is the only way that i can figure you could get that large an amount of sodium...of course you could be just eating a little food with your salt on the plate too...LOL...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone - it's my first time here. I look forward to participating in this group...I've come to the conclusion that I can't lose the extra pounds by myself and am looking for suuport and in turn will be supportive of your efforts. We're taking a trip, but then after that, I plan on keeping a food journal and getting more exercise. I have September 9 marked on my calendar as my start date---it's my father's birthday so it's a sentimental choice. My Dad passed away at the age of 50 from a heart attack. I do not want to leave this world earlier than I should!! 

If you haven't seen it - there's a thread on KP regarding websites for food journaling -- I'm going to try a couple of the ones suggested and will let you know my thoughts.

Today's menu - breakfast: whole grain toast with Natural Jiff peanut butter & hot tea. lunch: fresh tomatoes grilled with parmesan cheese & Ham slice & 2% milk. Dinner: Grilled chicken (instead grilled with beer can - I used white wine, garlic & Rosemary) with steamed green beans sprayed with "I can't believe it's not butter" and mashed potatoes.

I look forward to getting to know you and walk this journey with you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome Rookie Retiree:We need all the support and ideas we can get. Together we will succeed and reach our goal of a healthy body and the freedom that will bring us.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome Rookie Retiree...
ok I have been avoiding writting down what I ate lately...been being a bad girl guess I better get back to it again...I will have to check out those food journaling sites myself...but my biggest problem is not what I eat it is what I do after I eat that makes the difference...I need encouragement to exercise since it hurts tremendously to walk down my hall to the potty room I have a tendency to put off walking...I need an exercise buddy...some one to come take me by the hand and say you can do it when I want to quit and generally just keep me motivated to keep going...like my team after I had my first knee surgery they were at me daily encouraging and yelling when encouragement didn't work and generally just reminding me to keep going and that it would all be worth it in the end....(whoa I just encouraged myself)...ok if that thought works then I guess I should use it and maybe y'all should too...here we go....It will all be worth it in the end...It will all be worth it in the end...It will all be worth it in the end...ok just keep chanting and pushing until you get through and I promise the result will be well worth the effort...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Did three loads of laundry today and cleaned my stove. Also went to Wally World to pick up a prescription and took the opportunity to walk around for half an hour. I am calling all that my exercise for the day.

Food intake for today:
Breakfast: one sereving oatmeal with 1 tablespoons each raisins and walnuts, 1 teaspoon sugar and 4 oz whole milk.

Snack: 2 cups of coffee with creamer. My neighbor came over and we gabbed for an hour.

Lunch: 2 slices 12 grain bread, 2 T mayo, 1 half inch slice of tomato a sprinlke of sea salt and a cup of sweet tea

Supper: 1/2 cup of shredded chicken breast over 2 servings of steamed mixed vegetables. Raw cucumbers,green onion,yellow pepper strips and radishes. a cup of coffee with creamer. One serving Activia.

Evening snack: 2 Graham crackers

4 glasses of water, 12 oz each


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you so much! I have a date with the podiatrist Thurs to have a toenail removed. And the infection is clearing up so I should be back to normal soon. Well, as normal as I ever shall be.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-102275-1.html

Healthy recipes


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

This is one nasty infection my DH got it after hernia surgery they had to partially reopen his belly and I had to flush it and pack it twice a day for over a week...(it finally healed cause I added peroxide to the saline when I flushed it using the saline alone did nothing)...he was on massive amounts of antibiotics for a month to make sure they got it all...I will say prayers for quick healing ...[/quote]

I know. Thank you for the prayers! I'm feeling better today than I have for some time. This is my 3rd bout with staph. The first time I got it I had it for a year! No one would do a culture to see what infection I had. They just kept throwing low-grade antibiotics at me. Finally my dh got it from me and required surgery on the inside of his elbow. His dr demanded appropriate testing so they treated him for the correct one. I insisted that I be treated at the same time. I got it again about 8 months ago and it was treated appropriately. So here we are again. Dr. said even though it's usually found in hospitals (after surgery, etc.) some people are just more prone to get it than others.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Edith M. I hope you got a good report from the cardio! I see mine twice a year. He was so excited when I lost the first 40 lbs. He really grinned when I told him about the way I was doing it though. (Caveman Diet and walking the new little dog 3 or 4 miles a day plus physical therapy for my back.)


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Tinkerbell...you have my sympathy. Bad enough that we gain weight on our own without help from the meds. Best thing you can do probably is to make life style changes with your diet and exercise that you'll be comfortable with for the long term. I don't know of any quick diet fix that has a lasting effect. So just keep coming in here to visit and we'll all bolster each other with our struggles and triumphs. This is a great group!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It seems like everybody had a well-balanced menu today.

I started out with a piece of hard candy then took my GD for story time.

lunch My hubby grilled out chicken legs and shrimp plus I had a pasta salad made with DREAMFIELDS a low carb pasta. In the pasta I added cucumbers, tomatoes & blk olives Italian dressing made with olive oil and vinegar. Milk to drink

Supper Chicken stir fry with br. rice and melon and bing cherries 
Looking over my list I realize I lacked water in my diet which is so important.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome, Rookie! How's being newly retired going for you? It was rocky for me the first year dh retired. He sat down and didn't do a thing until I encouraged him to start walking with Scruffy and I. He still is far more sedentary than he ought to be but he's doing better. Your trip sounds great! I hope you enjoy it immensely. We'll be gone for most of September. Going back home to visit family and bringing back a truck load of crafting supplies. (No joke on the truckload! My aunt has been saving fabric and batting like crazy.) So glad you joined us. We all need some encouragement.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anybody have the problem I have nowdays instead of inviting people over for a meal someone will call and say lets go out for breakfast, lunch or supper. It is a way to socialize with people at least this is true with me. I have been eating half at the restaurant and taking half home with me. Tomorrow I will be eating lunch out with a couple of friends, Fri nite meeting up with 2 other couples going out for fish. Next week I was invited up a co-worker's cottage I will be spending two days with her and other co-workers. Wed. afternoon my sister wants me to go out for lunch.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann: That would be a problem for me since I was raised on the clean plate method. The way I combat that is to use a smaller plate and just put on it what I think is enough. No seconds allowed. You seem to be handling it well, though by taking half home to make another meal out of it. Enjoy the company. There may come a time when the company of friends and family is only a memory so make memories while you can.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> Welcome, Rookie! How's being newly retired going for you? It was rocky for me the first year dh retired. He sat down and didn't do a thing until I encouraged him to start walking with Scruffy and I. He still is far more sedentary than he ought to be but he's doing better. Your trip sounds great! I hope you enjoy it immensely. We'll be gone for most of September. Going back home to visit family and bringing back a truck load of crafting supplies. (No joke on the truckload! My aunt has been saving fabric and batting like crazy.) So glad you joined us. We all need some encouragement.


I am having the same problem with my son. He has been retired since January and except for cutting the grass, going to church, shopping and doctor appointments all he does is play on the computer. Either games or researching various topics. I have suggested we go for a short walk after supper but so far nothing. Not that I could walk very far but even just around the house would be a help.

I suppose I could say I need him to come along just in case I need help. Sometimes we have to be sneaky. hehe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all -- thanks for the welcome. I took my user name when I had intentions of retiring - well I did from my paid professional life. But, then due to family circumstances, I became the full time caregiver/housekeeper/cook for my daughter's family. I watch our 3-1/2 year old grandson every day - these summer days, that means nearly 11 hours of duty. Keeps me active and certainly not retired! 

I noticed, also, that I have to increase my intake of water. I need to get off of the diet/cafeine-free colas!! Today's menu: whole grain toast & 1/2 grapefruit for breakdfast. Lunch is whole grain crakers with kidney bean salad (home made with celery, onion & cheese) plus a hard-boiled egg. Dinner: pizza from local delivery (I know?!).

I need to add more magnesium and potassium to my diet---I've been taking supplements but will research what foods are high in those nutrients.

I'm inspired by what I read here --- I'm only through the first few pages of posts, but admire you all for your efforts.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure about Magnesium, but bananas are a good source of potassium.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Does anybody have the problem I have nowdays instead of inviting people over for a meal someone will call and say lets go out for breakfast, lunch or supper. It is a way to socialize with people at least this is true with me. I have been eating half at the restaurant and taking half home with me. Tomorrow I will be eating lunch out with a couple of friends, Fri nite meeting up with 2 other couples going out for fish. Next week I was invited up a co-worker's cottage I will be spending two days with her and other co-workers. Wed. afternoon my sister wants me to go out for lunch.


Oh, yes, I have the same problem. There was a birthday party Sunday (pizza and cake), breakfast out with girl friends tomorrow morning, and a potential dinner out Friday night. I tell myself it's so important to stay connected with friends, and have some "fun". And though I don't eat totally well, I do make some better choices and smaller portions than "before".

Sloooooow going.

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Not sure about Magnesium, but bananas are a good source of potassium.


Brocolli is loaded with potassium.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WW meeting tonight I gain 1 pound I kinda of figured that because I wasn't eating like I should nor tracking. I also, wasn't getting in ant water excercises tomorrow I will be back. So, here I'm putting down my food intake:

Breakfast: oatmeal pancake-CHOBANI greek yogurt- strawberries & blueberries

Lunch: Ceasar Salad with dressing on side-garlic toast

Supper: Veg noodle soup

Snack: peanut butter with crackers

4 Lge glasses of water


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Hee hee Sometimes Sneaky is good! dh is pretty good about our evening walks now. But oh boy, does he need to do something else too.

I am having the same problem with my son. He has been retired since January and except for cutting the grass, going to church, shopping and doctor appointments all he does is play on the computer. Either games or researching various topics. I have suggested we go for a short walk after supper but so far nothing. Not that I could walk very far but even just around the house would be a help.

I suppose I could say I need him to come along just in case I need help. Sometimes we have to be sneaky. hehe[/quote]


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll have this problem all of next month on vacation. But it's a finite situation so no problem. My family does love to eat but most of them eat healthy most of the time. Tossed salads for the most part. Except for vacation time when there's a lot of 'coffee and a piece of pie'. I don't do coffee but do black unsweetened tea instead. And limiting myself to 2 pieces of pie for the whole month.



grandmann said:


> Does anybody have the problem I have nowdays instead of inviting people over for a meal someone will call and say lets go out for breakfast, lunch or supper. It is a way to socialize with people at least this is true with me. I have been eating half at the restaurant and taking half home with me. Tomorrow I will be eating lunch out with a couple of friends, Fri nite meeting up with 2 other couples going out for fish. Next week I was invited up a co-worker's cottage I will be spending two days with her and other co-workers. Wed. afternoon my sister wants me to go out for lunch.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all -- thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I've been doing the granddaughter daycare thing too. Treasure it while you can. My granddaughter was in kindergarten full day last year. 1st grade now. I only have her for about an hour and a half in the morning - long enough for a bit of chat and then put her on the bus. She goes home with Mommy after school. And me too about the soda thing. Diet Pepsi is still my poison. I cut back for a bit and then I got stressed. Rather than eat, I drink DP. errr Won't have so much on vacation next month. I'll be doing unsweetened tea while everyone else is drinking coffee. But it's a real seesaw for me. I tried magnesium and potassium pills. In fact, I'm still getting prescription potassium. But pills frequently make me sick. I'd rather get it in food. Need to look up my lists again.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Forgot to log in yesterday . I was bushed.

Breakfast. Oatmeal with nuts and raisins,sugar and milk
Snack. Coffee with creamer
Lunch.. Chef Boyardi Ravioli(need the salt)
Supper. Shredded chicken over steamed mixed vegetables, raw vegetable plater, Activia and coffee with creamer
Snack. 3 graham crackers

Now to face the new day. Looks likes will be a good one too. Sunshine abounds and I will be going shopping for groceries this afternoon. I plan to walk all over WallyWorld and maybe look at the yarn.

Grandmann, I hope you are doing better today. We all have an occasional setback. Don't let it get you down. Today will be better.

Gotta go get showered and have breakfast on the deck. See you al later.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

I think once I start tracking again and doing some form of excercise I should be OK.

I'm wondering about you is your blood pressure running low all the time lately. It's not a high and low?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to add more magnesium and potassium to my diet---I've been taking supplements but will research what foods are high in those nutrients.


This is the USDA list of foods and thier pottasium levels http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/12354500/Data/SR22/nutrlist/sr22w306.pdf it is in PDF form...hope this helps you....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow it has 28 pages... lot of food must have pottasium.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I do a lot of walking, etc. Did the half marathon this year in Sarasota 13 miles. Not to brag it wasn't easy. I try to walk everyday if I can.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Wow it has 28 pages... lot of food must have pottasium.


yes this is a complete list of foods that contain potassium and thier levels if you look the first few pages are the ones with the highest amounts and the last page shows the ones with the lowest amount...


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. That's exactly what I was looking for! I need to bookmark it this time. Some of the foods are on my diet and some not. I can have tomatoes unlimited.  Since I can and dry them as well as eating fresh that's not a problem.

How are you doing today?

This is the USDA list of foods and thier pottasium levels http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/12354500/Data/SR22/nutrlist/sr22w306.pdf it is in PDF form...hope this helps you....[/quote]


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

My foods list so far and I hope I'm done for the day.

Breakfast: DP after our morning hike, like usual.
Lunch: Sloppy Joe with small fresh baked roll. No salt or sugar but lots of veg in the sloppy joe since I make it from scratch. Same with the roll. And that roll was so OFF my diet. sigh


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Edith,
> 
> I think once I start tracking again and doing some form of excercise I should be OK.
> 
> I'm wondering about you is your blood pressure running low all the time lately. It's not a high and low?


Since I have upped my sodium the BP seems to have leveled off. I still have no stamina. I intented to walk around Walmart this afternoon when Rick took me shopping but by the time I had the groceries from my list safely in my cart I was exhausted and sweating. I headed for the bench they have along the wall and gave Rick the money. He stood in line and took care of the business end.

By the time we got home it was all I could do to put away what had to go into the freezer and fridge.

I looked at my watch and could not believe that from the time we left the house and the time I sat down at home was all of 47 minutes. I should not be that tired. So frustrating

Hope the doctors come up with some answers soon. I really hate to think this is how it will be from here on. If so then I will have find a new approach to life.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,
Tonight when I go to the Nursing Home for prayer service. I will offer a prayer for you, sometimes the scary part is just not knowing what's wrong.

I made my appointment today to have my knee done...surgery will be Oct 10. I which it will be sooner but I have to work with my Ins. Co. My full Physical will be on Oct 4. Prior to that I will have my blood tests and mammogram done at the hospital.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Football Season/Weight Watchers

M&M's are really football fields. "What does this mean?" take one little M&M at the back of the end zone. Eat this one M&M! It will last in your mouth about 10 seconds. Start to walk off your M&M by striding across the football field all the way into the far end zone (120 yds)
Congratulations! You just burned off one M&M.
One peanut M&M equals walking off two football fields.
One potato chip and Doritios equal two football fields that is each chip.
Snicker Bar equals walking 50 football fields.
Miller or Bud Lite equal walking 18 football fields
McDonald's Big Mac, fries and shake are 240 football fields or five hrs. of walking.

None of us eat these foods anyway but a little chocolate is quite healthy.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Edith,
> Tonight when I go to the Nursing Home for prayer service. I will offer a prayer for you, sometimes the scary part is just not knowing what's wrong.
> 
> I made my appointment today to have my knee done...surgery will be Oct 10. I which it will be sooner but I have to work with my Ins. Co. My full Physical will be on Oct 4. Prior to that I will have my blood tests and mammogram done at the hospital.


Thanks Grandmann, I need all the prayes I can get. I will in turn pray for your successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Football Season/Weight Watchers
> 
> M&M's are really football fields. "What does this mean?" take one little M&M at the back of the end zone. Eat this one M&M! It will last in your mouth about 10 seconds. Start to walk off your M&M by striding across the football field all the way into the far end zone (120 yds)
> Congratulations! You just burned off one M&M.
> ...


I seem to me I heard something similar at a TOPS meeting many years ago. Really makes you hesitate stuffing your face. doesn't it?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Football Season/Weight Watchers
> 
> M&M's are really football fields. "What does this mean?" take one little M&M at the back of the end zone. Eat this one M&M! It will last in your mouth about 10 seconds. Start to walk off your M&M by striding across the football field all the way into the far end zone (120 yds)
> Congratulations! You just burned off one M&M.
> ...


there is only one problem with all of this hype...it takes well over 15 calories to walk 1 football field let alone more than one...the only one that might be close to right is the big mac meal especially if you order the large one that would be well over 2000 ccalories....oh and by the way I eat all of these things I just make sure I figure them into my calorie alotment and only once in awhile when I get the urge to taste them...as far as the big mac I just take along my grandkids and we share the meal...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Todays Food intake:

Breakfast: 2 egg cheese omelette with 2 slices buttered 12 grain toast and 1 cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch: 2 slices 12 grain bread, 2 T mayo. 1 thick slice beefsteak tomato and a large glass of water

Supper: 1 hot dog, 2 servings steamed mixed veggies.celery, cucumber,radishes and spring onions, raw. Activia and a lrge glass of water

Snack: 2 Graham crackers

Had my breakfast on the deck this morning because the weather was so beautiful. First time all summer I was able to sit out there without te danger of melting away. Even the bugs left me in peace.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Idea behind losing wieght in the words of my nutrionist is "do not deny yourself but teach yourself moderation"... and over the last two years working with her I have lost close to 40 pounds...and only a couple instances of binging that were my own fault because I was not listening to my body and forgot all about moderation...and although I have another hundred to go I feel much better than I did but I have a long way to go yet...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Since I have upped my sodium the BP seems to have leveled off. I still have no stamina.


If low sodium was your only problem it will take some time to reverse the effects of it being low...it took about 6 weeks for me to start feeling normal again...and if you have other problems too it could take longer...Have they done a chest x-ray to check for inflamation in the lungs? It can sometimes occur with lowered sodium levels that could be making you feel tired out too...I would have them check vitamin D levels too that being low can really knock you on your butt...I know that until I got my D right I felt wore out and tired all the time and kept getting colds too but now that it is back to normal I have a lot more stamina and don't get many colds anymore....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know what's wrong with me today I didn't feel like eating. 

Breakfast Coffee & water, Raisin Bran Crunch, greek yogurt, peach
Lunch Finished off my breakfast along with some bing cherries & melon Big glass of water

It's 9:15PM I'm going to skip supper I wasn't hungry and its too late to eat.

Snack 2 mints
Excercise Shopping and cleaned bedroom


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was going through cookbooks today. Even though there are some tempting recipes there too many servings per recipe. Also my serving isn't the same as there's usually 1/2 C is plenty no matter what I'm eating. My daughter is having a Rummage Sale Sept. 15 it will be city wide in Kaukauna, WI.
I could get rid of alot cookbooks because I really only make simple meals. I used to collect cookbooks like I'm collecting knitting patterns at this time. I did give away a few cookbooks on the swaps. 

Twice a week when my daughter and GD comes over I will have a big meal at least I know it will be eaten. My hubby is terrible for left-overs he will eat it once and never touch it again except for something sweet. I never bake anymore unless I know I'm bringing it out of the house. So, I really dont temp his sweet tooth. :lol: 

I know if I sell my cookbooks I really don't think I will missed them. The ones I have given away so far I havn't missed them. If there is a favorite recipe I will make a copy and save it just in case I want to make it again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be going out for supper tonight so I will put down what I ate so far. For excercise I'm still cleaning when I started yesterday it seems like it takes me a long time to clean when you are done with one room you can start all over again and do the next. Our house has 4 bedrooms and 2 full baths. All of our bedrooms are upstairs. That is excercise in its own going up and down.

Breakfast Oatmeal, strawberries, greek yogurt, coffee & water
Lunch Veg. and chicken soup, milk & water
Supper We are going out to eat tonight


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Edith, have you tried Vitamin B? I use B12 but several of the Bs seem to improve energy levels. Hope you get something figured out soon.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I was going through cookbooks today. Even though there are some tempting recipes there too many servings per recipe. Also my serving isn't the same as there's usually 1/2 C is plenty no matter what I'm eating.


You could make the recipe and freeze the left overs like I do...they make great "tv dinners" when I don't feel like cooking...I put a single serving into a microwave safe container and stick it in the freezer...just make sure you put the date on your label you want to use it within 6-9 months...hope this gives you a way to enjoy your cooking and recipes again...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been sticking some things into the freezer but like you said I should date it. Thank You for bringing up that point.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have been sticking some things into the freezer but like you said I should date it. Thank You for bringing up that point.


Your very welcome...I didn't always do that then I could not remember when I had put a dinner in there and ended up throwing it away because I did not want to take a chance on getting sick...I don't like to waste anything so now I put dates on everything...you might say that I learned my lesson...LOL...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sat. Food Intake

Breakfast: chicken & Veg StirFry, Br. Rice Water & coffee

Lunch Corn on cob, cauliflower, cucumber, & tomato, water

Supper: tenderloin, Rice with peapods & muchrooms saute with olive oil, Gin Gimlet 

I notice I didn't have any fruit or dairy products today. Tomorrow will be another day what I ate I was very satisified.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, yesterday was not so good. Had lunch with friends at a new Irish Pub. Today was better, at least caloriewise.....

1 cup Multigrain cereal, skim milk

1/2 cup Cottage cheese, 5 crackers

Quiche (with peppers and cheese), one slice French bread, olive oil butter

Maybe a handful of grapes later (hope that's it!)

about 1300 calories or so?

(oops, not enough fruits and veggies)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan now how can you go to a Irish Pub and didn't get anything to drink Or aren't you listing that. Now be honest did you have a Guiness or a Paddy's ???


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Susan now how can you go to a Irish Pub and didn't get anything to drink Or aren't you listing that. Now be honest did you have a Guiness or a Paddy's ???


Grandmann,

That post was for TODAY's food (better).

I didn't tell you what I had at the Pub, yesterday (kinda bad)!! But, no, I didn't have anything to drink except iced tea with lemon and decaf coffee with milk... for dessert? My husband had the beer sampler....choice of five different beer selections. (Good thing I don't like beer.) I wanted to try one of their fancy coffee drinks, but refrained. And didn't have a different drink (wine or ???) because my friend is diabetic and she was refraining, so I did, too. Man, I wanted one of their fancy desserts........Good thing no one ordered dessert or I probably would have caved totally..... I can only be so good. (I had mozzarella sticks with marinara sauce for an appetizer and then a salad for the main course....caramelized pears with mixed greens, walnuts, goat cheese, cranberries, balsamic vinagrette. Not tooo bad except for the calories in the cheese; but the bad part was when later we were still too full for supper, we went for a drive and my husband took me out for ice cream!! Oops!

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue,

You have me laughing, sounds like you had a very good time. I think the last time when I was in the Irish Pub in Green Bay I had one of those coffee drinks with tons of whipping cream. Memories now I can only dream.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, the increased sodium seems to be helping. Like you said, Frankie, it takes time. I did start taking B12 a while back but my blood work indicated it was not necessary. I am waiting for the results of the Upper GI I had on Friday. BTW: it was not near as bad as I anticapated. I just had to drink some unpleasant stuff and let the doctor take some pictures of it as it traveled down the gullet to the stomach. Took about a half hour.

Today's Food intake:

Breakfast: just coffee before church

Snack after church: Cinnamon toast and coffee

Lunch: Peanut butter sandwich and 12 oz glass of water

Snack: handful of the best fresh cherries

Supper: 3oz NY strip steak, 2 servings of Mixed, steamed vegetables and about a cup of raw veggies; including cucumbers, radishes, peppers and spring onions. Activia and some more of those nice fresh cherries and 8 oz glass of water

I normally weigh myself on Wednesday but I stepped on the sscale this morning and I am down from 178 on July 1 to 170. Hooray for me.

Grandmann, I gave away a whole box full of cook books a few years ago to my neighbor. He loves to cook. Now I have a box ful of receipes I printed off the internet and Tea Party. Also KP. JUst can't resist them even when I know I will probably never make them. Another addiction of mine.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith, 

Do you have a goal weight in mind? What did the doctor say about the weight lost? You are really doing well because you are losing at a slow rate and keeping the weight off thats what so important.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today picked up our 2 yr. old GD and took her to the fair. We really had a nice day. First of all we checked out all of the barns. Then they had two shows for kids one was a grizzy bear show. We started out the day with a cherry turn-over and a cup of coffee. While we walked around the fair I bought a container of mixed fruits and a bottle of water. My hubby stopped to have a grilled cheese and chocolate milk with GD. When we got home about 1:30 I had a ear of corn and bowl of veg. soup.For Supper I had mashed potatoes and cauliflower with a hot dog and sauerkraut, glass of milk, peach


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Edith,
Well done on losing 8 lbs. I seem to be stuck on a plateau as still cant exercise much. Go back to surgeon in a couple of weeks, so will see what she suggests.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Edith,
> 
> Do you have a goal weight in mind? What did the doctor say about the weight lost? You are really doing well because you are losing at a slow rate and keeping the weight off thats what so important.


 Both my Primary and Cardiologist were pleased with the weight loss. They have not set a goal but I have. I would like to get down to 150 pounds. Not what the charts say for a 5 foot woman, they say 119 - 123. THat is not going to happen. I felt my best at 130 but I was also 30 years old at the time. I make small goals for myself so that tey are easier to reach. Once reached I give myself a reward such as a new dress in a smaller size or a trip to A C Moore to spend $25.00. Then I set a new goal. Eventually I will get there. My pall bearers will be grateful. Hehehe


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith you are so funny. :lol:


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith, great job. Eight pounds is an amazing weight loss. 

I'm happy with the five pounds I seem to have lost in the last six weeks or so....of course, I've had a cold and haven't felt much like eating. Heaven knows what will happen when the appetite returns.

I have the same addiction....saving recipes (and knitting and crocheting patterns, of course.)

Let's all try to keep up the good fight

Sue.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Hi Edith,
> Well done on losing 8 lbs. I seem to be stuck on a plateau as still cant exercise much. Go back to surgeon in a couple of weeks, so will see what she suggests.


I don't know why that happens; but, I've done the plateau thing many times, too. I also can't exercise, so it makes losing that much more difficult. All we can do is keep trying to watch what we eat I guess and wait for that darn scale to change. It can't hold out forever.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I always think of plateaus as pauses in progress. It is the time your body says,"I need to stop to catch my breath. All this change in life style has me spinning my tires." THen I keep doing my thing until my body catches up and we continue on the journey. Of course, if it lasts too long then I need to re-examine what I am doing. Go over my recent food diary and see where adjustments can be made. That is why the food diary/log is so important and why you should log in every bite.

Whenever possible up the exercises. Whatever you do don't give up. WE are here for you.

Todays Food Intake:
Breakfast: 1 slice of 12 grain bread,1 pat butter and 2 T peanut butter. 1 cup coffee with creamer

Snack: 7 cherries

Lunch: Quinoa salad with lots of diced veggies and 12 oz glass of water

Snack: 4 cherries

Supper: Beef and noodle casserole with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese, 2 servings of mixed vegetables, cucumber slices and Activia.

Snack: Cheerios, about 1 cupful dry


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is what I ate today I started out with a cup of coffee & water, toast with chicken salad & Romaine lettuce. My hubby came home this afternoon with drumsticks. I couldn't help myself i had one but then i said that's not enough. I ate a banana to take the urge away. I still went back for another drumstick I just didn't have any will-power today. For Supper I had a tomato & cucumber with salt & pepper plus I added dill weed. I had water throughout the day.

Excercise I worked outside in the garden picking tomatoes & cucumbers. I also, brought in a bouquet of flowers. I was able to get 3qts. of dill pickles and then I made up a small batch of bread & butter refrig. pickles. My GD was asking for pickles. The rest i will save for slicing. I cooked up some beets and diced them up for tomorrow when my GD comes over.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> This is what I ate today I started out with a cup of coffee & water, toast with chicken salad & Romaine lettuce. My hubby came home this afternoon with drumsticks. I couldn't help myself i had one but then i said that's not enough. I ate a banana to take the urge away. I still went back for another drumstick I just didn't have any will-power today. For Supper I had a tomato & cucumber with salt & pepper plus I added dill weed. I had water throughout the day.


This seems to me that you are taking in an awfully low amount of calories...are you counting the calories to make sure that you are not going too low and putting your body into starvation mode...I have to be really careful about that cause I don't only stop loosing wieght I start gaining it if I don't take in enough calories....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure I had enough calories in yesterday but not healthy ones. Drumsticks are ice cream cones. :lol:

I'm starting out the day better today. 
CHOBANI greek yogurt with a handful of Special K's and raspberries.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann, You had me worried there for a bit. I thought you meant chicken drumsticks and thought there was no reason to not have 2 of them. You are right, the calorie count was probably right but te nutrition was not there. Today is another day and you will do better. Once in a while we need to scratch the itch. Just not till you are raw.

I am excited today. My son, Rick is taking a trip to the Apple store in Lancaster and invited me to go along and even let me stop at some farm stands for fresh produce. I get out so rarely that it means a lot to me that he even thought about it.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm sure I had enough calories in yesterday but not healthy ones. Drumsticks are ice cream cones. :lol:


but even these are not as unhealthy as you might think...if you don't eat the cone or the chocolate most of the sugar is gone and both the nuts and ice cream itself are not too bad and actually contain protien, potassium, calcium and vitamin D...LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, the trip to Lancaster was a lot of fun. I took along a scarf to knit while Rick drove. I had to play navigator at times but got about 7 inches done. I used a pastel yellow, pink and green sport weight yarn together with a variegated pink Fun Fur. size 8 bamboo circs. I think it looks nice so far.

When we got parked at the mall and walked inside I remembered why I should have stayed home. Those places are huge! After about 5 minutes of walking through Boscovs I needed to grab Rick's arm, the cane was just not enough and my back was giving out. I spotted a seating area and Ricked parked me so he could find a directory. The Apple store that we wanted was way to H--l and gone but I soldiered on. There was another seating area not far from our destination and I people watched while he took care of business. 

When he was done he told me to stay put while he brought the car to a closer spot and we were on the road home again. We had no trouble getting to the mall but getting home again was an adventure. We missed a turn and found ourselves in farm country. No farm stands, however, but a nice drive. It was good to get home again.

Poor Rick apologized for "dragging" me along and
wearing me out. I assured him I was glad for the opportunity to get out and exhaustion is not always a bad thing. I regard it as exercise. Much needed exercise!

The only disappointment was no farm stands and no fresh produce. Life is hard! LOL

Todays food intake
Breakfast. Peanut buter toast and coffee with creamer
Lunch. Canned Ravioli
Supper. Shredded chicken on 12grain toast, green salad with lemon juice for dressing, small serving of chocolate pudding (I am out of Activia)

Went to bed early a happy woman.

Hope the rest of you had as good a day as mine.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WW meeting tonight I lost the one pound that I gained last week. I lost a total of 9 all together. Slow struggle.

Breakfast: oatmeal pancake, activa, blueberries 
Lunch: grilled salmon, brocolli and corn
Supper: cooked beets, lettuce salad with tomato, cucumber & cottage cheese.

I was very satisified with what i ate today I didn't have any food cravings.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

O.K., my appetite seems to be returning (for better or worse)

Multigrain cheerios, skim milk, small OJ

Iced coffee with milk and one sugar

Small salad with lettuce, tomato, green pepper, cucumbers, shredded carrots and balsamic vinagrette

water

Two meatballs on a french roll

1/2 cup pineapple coconut frozen yogurt

maybe 1700-1800 calories?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> WW meeting tonight I lost the one pound that I gained last week. I lost a total of 9 all together. Slow struggle.
> 
> Breakfast: oatmeal pancake, activa, blueberries
> Lunch: grilled salmon, brocolli and corn
> ...


Good for you, Grandmann! Back on track....no more drumsticks?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I know those drumsticks has to stay out of the house.LOL

A couple that my youngest daughter is best friend's with he lost a total of 92 pounds. This guy is 30 yrs old and all his life he was really heavy. He should have seen his wife at the WW meeting tonight she was just gleaming. His wife always had a nice shape never over-weight yet she will attend the meetings to give him support. She married him when he was carrying all this weight and they have two daughters. I'm happy for both of them and I hope TJ never puts that weight back on.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Todays Food Intake

Breakfast: Coffee with creamer,1 slice 12 grain toast with butter

Lunch: 1 cup left over beef and noodle casserole

Supper: 2 servings of Mixed veggies, shredded chicken,small salad of cucumbers and red onion, 8 oz glass of veggie smoothie, 1 serving plain yogurt with a drizzle of honey.

The smoothie was one I got from an article I read somewhere. It was made in a blender: left over watermelon.a spring onion,a clove of garlic, a handful of parsely, a couple slices of pickled jalepno pepper. a splash of olive oil and enough water to make the desired consistency. It was really guite good.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Todays Food Intake
> 
> Breakfast: Coffee with creamer,1 slice 12 grain toast with butter
> 
> ...


You are a BRAVE woman, Edith. I'm glad you enjoyed your smoothie; but, honestly,...... reading about it made me shudder!! LOL


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Todays Food Intake
> ...


It tastes much better than it sounds. I had all the ingredients on hand and some of them, like the watermelon were telling me to "eat me now or throw me out". Therefore I thought if it tastes as bad as it sounds nothing lost. I was surprised at how good it was. Even Rick thought it was good and he is not an adventurous eater.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Got my groceries for the week today. The mint filled Oreos were screaming at me so I had to go through that aisle in such a hurry that I forgot the Graham Crackers.

I was so careful to stick strictly to my list and even so managed to spend $82. I shudder to think what groceries will cost due to the drought.

My day was further complicated when Rick had a very low blood sugar reaction just before supper. I had gone to my room to get caught up on some cleaning while he napped on the couch. When I realised it was getting close to supper time I went out to ask him what he wanted to eat, and noticed he was sweating. It took nearly half an hour to rouse him enough to get some orange juice into him. I was almost ready to call the EMT's but he finally came to. After 8 oz of orange juice his sugar was up to 51. Another 4 oz glass while I got a guick supper of hamburger, potatoe and mixed vegetables on the table. He had sweated so badly he had to shower and change clothes.

Diabetes is not fun!!!!!

Anyway!! My food intake for today:

Breakfast: 12 Grain toast with Peanut butter and a cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch: 2 slices of 12 grain bread with 1/4 cup of slopy joe sauce for dipping and another cup of coffee

Supper: 3 oz hamburger, 1 cup of mixed vegetables,Activia and 12 oz water

I am going to make some vegetable soup for lunches before I go to bed. Hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I found a recipe it's called watermelon and tomato salad. It sounds like Edith's smoothie. I was debating about making it.

I also, tried another new recipe tonight it was called oven fried zucchini rounds. I didn't have zucchini so I made it with a small egg plant and 2 green tomatoes. I couldn't stop eating them. The ingred. were Italian bread crumbs, parmesan cheese and one egg white. Oh yeah, I put a slice of mozz on top of each round. If you want I will write out the whole recipe.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I found a recipe it's called watermelon and tomato salad. It sounds like Edith's smoothie. I was debating about making it.
> 
> I also, tried another new recipe tonight it was called oven fried zucchini rounds. I didn't have zucchini so I made it with a small egg plant and 2 green tomatoes. I couldn't stop eating them. The ingred. were Italian bread crumbs, parmesan cheese and one egg white. Oh yeah, I put a slice of mozz on top of each round. If you want I will write out the whole recipe.


Sure sounds interesting, I would like to try it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast oatmeal, greek yogurt, walnuts

Lunch BLT

Supper meatloaf made with oatmeal, a little of barley and tomato juice. Next time my hubby wants me to go back to the old way that's when I made it with 1 minute oatmeal. He thought the meatloaf was a little too grainy.
Cooked Beets, and oven fried green tomatoes & eggplant.

I started out with water this morning & again I think I slipped up I should have more water. I have a hard time drinking water at times. I don't drink any pop of any kind. Besides water, I will have coffee sometimes tea, a mix drink once a while I do like my gin, lite beer, maybe a glass of wine.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > I found a recipe it's called watermelon and tomato salad. It sounds like Edith's smoothie. I was debating about making it.
> ...


Edith,

Would you want both recipes or oven fried zucchini rounds or the watermelon and tomato salad?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edith M said:


> My day was further complicated when Rick had a very low blood sugar reaction just before supper. I had gone to my room to get caught up on some cleaning while he napped on the couch. When I realised it was getting close to supper time I went out to ask him what he wanted to eat, and noticed he was sweating. It took nearly half an hour to rouse him enough to get some orange juice into him. I was almost ready to call the EMT's but he finally came to. After 8 oz of orange juice his sugar was up to 51. Another 4 oz glass while I got a guick supper of hamburger, potatoe and mixed vegetables on the table. He had sweated so badly he had to shower and change clothes.
> 
> Diabetes is not fun!!!!!


Edith one thing my doc makes me keep on hand is a bottle of quick melt glucose tabs...if you can't rouse him you can still place this under the tongue and it will bring him round...then test sugar level before giving a second one if needed...they are fairly cheap and you can get them at walmart...just ask the pharmasist where they keep them it seems to be different in every store they also may be called sugar tabs...Hope he is feeling better this morning...You are definately right it is no fun with diabetes....I hate it...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This recipe came from Eat what you Love a diabetes cookbook.
Oven Fried Zucchini Rounds
Makes 4 servings
1/3 cup plain breadcrumbs
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. garlic salt (I used garlic powder)
1 lge egg white, lightly beaten
2 1/2 cups zucchini slices, cut 1/8 inch thick (I used eggplant, green tomatoes and summer squash)
(I used Itialian breadcrumbs then I skipped the rest of the spices)

1.Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Place a wire rack on top of a baking sheet and spray with cooking spray.
2. In a shallow bowl mix breadcrumbs, parmesan, oregano, and garlic salt.
3. In a separate bowl, beat together egg white white and 1 Tablesppon water. Dip each zucchini slice into egg mixture; then roll in crumbs. Place on wire rack.
4. Lightly spray breaded zucchini with cooking spray and bake for 8 minutes. serve hot
If you want to dip in ranch or tartar sauce. (This is for ones that aren't watching the extra calories)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning Newspaper

Cucumbers: Natures's Vitamin Water

If you're tired of fending off hunger by guzzling glass after glass of H2O, snack on cucumber slices instead. "Eating foods that are high in water can help you feel full at least temporarily by taking up a lot of space in your stomach," said Monica Reinagel, licensed nutritionist and creator of the Nutrition Diva podcast. cucumbers also pack vitamins K and C, postassium, and a compound called silica, which helps to bild and maintain connective tissue, like muscle, tendons, ligaments and bone.

I didn't realize that cucumbers had sooooo much to offer.
This is the time of the year to take advantage of the cucumber since they are so plentyful. If I could I would send my support group some because I'm picking almost every day from my garden.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Friday food Intake:
Breakfast oatmeal pancake, activa, blueberries & raspberries

Lunch: popcorn, cherry tomatoes, 4 egplant & tomato squares, cucumbers

Supper: Meeting two other couples out to eat tonight.
I been drinking my water today plus nature's water (cucumbers).
I think i had enough breading today so I better have my usual grilled pork chop.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's another recipe for folks who might be interested. It's very tasty and good for you:

Chicken Fajitas

One kit Old Paso Fajita mix with flour tortillas
two or three large chicken breasts
1 large red pepper, sliced into strips
1 large greeen pepper, sliced into strips
1 large purple onion, sliced into 1/4 inch half rounds
1T olive oil
(toppings: salsa, sour cream, shredded cheddar cheese)

Place sliced veggies on foil lined cookie sheet, brush with olive oil and roast at 425 for 30 minutes. Wrap up the tortillas in foil and during the last 5 minutes of roasting the veggies, throw in the tortilla packet.

Broil or grill chicken breasts. (I use the George Foreman Grill, cooking for 6 minutes, flipping once, though not necessary.) Slice chicken breasts and serve on a tortilla with veggies and choice of toppings. To be "good", go lightly with the toppings!. Wrap and eat. Makes 10 totilla wraps, five servings of 2 each.

My hubby and I eat half one night and have the other half for leftovers. (He eats three.)


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Today's intake:

1 cup multigrains cheerios, skim milk, small OJ

1 oz. cheddar cheese, 1 serving multigrain crackers

2 chicken fajita wraps, water

3 small caramels (can't help myself)


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Breakfast 50grms cornflakes and soya milk
Snack. Banana
Lunch. Slice honeydew melon, Watercress, rocket, cucumber, radish, tomato, spring onions, raw mushrooms, potato salad, olives, celery, 2tbs light mayonnaise. 10 cashew nuts. Large slice roast pork.
Soya Blackberry yoghurt.
Dinner. Smoked haddock, peas, poached egg, potatoes.
Strawberries, low fat jelly, icecream.
Snack. 2 rivita and 2 slices half fat cheese. Nectarine.
3 mugs Tea and 1 1/2litres of flavoured water.
Calories. 1427.

Food intake Typical day. Weight loss 1 stone in 2 months.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

An adjustment to the directions on the fajitas:

Before grilling the chicken breasts, dredge them in the powdered fajita seasonings from the packet in the kit.

Sorry, I forgot that part.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Breakfast 50grms cornflakes and soya milk
> Snack. Banana
> Lunch. Slice honeydew melon, Watercress, rocket, cucumber, radish, tomato, spring onions, raw mushrooms, potato salad, olives, celery, 2tbs light mayonnaise. 10 cashew nuts. Large slice roast pork.
> Soya Blackberry yoghurt.
> ...


Christine, How much is a stone?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast 50grms cornflakes and soya milk
> ...


14 lbs to a stone, 16 ozs to a lb. Showing my age here.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, 14lb. Treat day, it's Saturday so it's a cooked breakfast today, yum yum.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learned something New I didn't know what stone was myself.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's good to see more of us are tracking our food. I think it really helps.

Last night before we went out to eat I looked to see what I ate so far for the day. I already knew I had enough breading for the day. So, I ordered grilled salmon with a baked potato. I weigh myself this morning no added pounds. I thought I did well. I really get mad at myself and the place when the next day I will put on 3 to 5 pounds. I won't go back because I feel they are using way too much salt in order for me to put that kind of weight on over night.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Yes, 14lb. Treat day, it's Saturday so it's a cooked breakfast today, yum yum.


2 slices lean bacon
1 pork sausage
3 mushrooms
2 eggs 
All cooked on George Forman Grill

10 mins on exercise bike

Snack 1 satsuma

Lunch
2 crumpets with 20 grms half fat cheese
Alpro Raspberry Soya Yoghurt.
1 can Diet Pepsi

Dinner - small slice melon
The Hairy Bikers Diet Sweet and Sour Chicken with 2tbs couscous.(no salt used in recipe only pepper)

Evening pick bowl of strawberries, cherries, plumbs and grapes.
3 mugs tea with soya milk and 1 litre flavoured water.
Calories 1491
Daily allowance 1779


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Both Please!!!


grandmann said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We have glucose tablets in the cupboard and I do use them if things get out of hand. My problem is that if I wait too long he gets combative. He is totally unaware of this and when I was younger and stronger it was not a problem. Timing and observance is the key.


frankie2963 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > My day was further complicated when Rick had a very low blood sugar reaction just before supper. I had gone to my room to get caught up on some cleaning while he napped on the couch. When I realised it was getting close to supper time I went out to ask him what he wanted to eat, and noticed he was sweating. It took nearly half an hour to rouse him enough to get some orange juice into him. I was almost ready to call the EMT's but he finally came to. After 8 oz of orange juice his sugar was up to 51. Another 4 oz glass while I got a guick supper of hamburger, potatoe and mixed vegetables on the table. He had sweated so badly he had to shower and change clothes.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watermelon and Tomato Salad

1-2 small watermelon cut into chunks
8 tomatoes cut-up
24 mint or basil leaves
2 TBSP red onion,sliced paper thin
4 TBSP extra-virgin olive oil
2 TBSP white or balsamic vinegar
Feta Cheese (to taste)
salt & pepper to taste

Arrange the pieces of watermelon and tomato on a serving platter. Sprinkle with mint or basil leaves and red onion. Drizzle with olive oil and balsamic vinegar. finish with salt and pepper.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Both receipes sound yummy and I have copied them. Thank you so much.


grandmann said:


> Watermelon and Tomato Salad
> 
> 1-2 small watermelon cut into chunks
> 8 tomatoes cut-up
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's Food Intake

Breakfast: 2 slices 12 grain bread with 1 pat butter and 1 T peanut butter on each. Coffee with creamer

Lunch: Vegetable & Quinoa soup, 1 cupful, 1 cup sweet tea

Snack: Fresh cherries, about 10

Supper: 3 oz pot roast,3/4 cup mixed vegetables, small green salad, Activia, fresh cherries and 12 oz glass of water.

Bedtime snack: 1 cup green grapes

Skimped a bit on the water today so will try to do better tomorrow


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Christine,

How do you cook eggs on the George Foreman Grill? Did you make it like an omelet?

Sue


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> This recipe came from Eat what you Love a diabetes cookbook.
> Oven Fried Zucchini Rounds
> Makes 4 servings
> 1/3 cup plain breadcrumbs
> ...


i would use a ranch dip made with plain yogurt low cal and not too bad a taste either or low fat sour cream ranch veggie dip...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Christine,
> 
> How do you cook eggs on the George Foreman Grill? Did you make it like an omelet?
> 
> Sue


We have the combined grill and hot plate version so things like eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes can be cooked on the hot plate but with no oil. Maybe fried bread is a UK thing but when that is cooked in a frying pan it absorbs a lot of fat. Cooked on the grill you get the same thing but just crisp no fat. I also use the microwave omelette maker and microwave egg poacher, bit of a gadget freak.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Breakfast 
2 soft boiled eggs 2 rivita crackers
Mug Tea with soya milk
satsuma
10 mins exercise bike.
Lunch
Wrap with watercress, rocket and heated remains of sweet and sour chicken.
Raspberry soya yoghurt
Nectarine
Snack.
Can low calorie cola
Handfull of plain tortilla chips
Dinner
Roast beef and 1 Yorkshire pudding (normally have 3) made in non stick muffin tin no fat needed.
Potatoes, green beans, cauliflower.
Bowl of fresh fruit salad and jelly and ice cream.
1 1/2 litres flavoured water.
Glass black currant low sugar squash.

Calories 1278
Daily allowance. 1779


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am so tired today. I had one of my rare sleepless nights last night. In fact I got up about 3am and found a partial bag of very old trail mix, grabbed a book and read for the rest of the night. I took a short nap after church and am trying valiently to stay awake until 10. I will have my mother's cure for insomnia at that time: Warm milk with a touch of honey. Works every time.

Today's Food Intake:

3 am about 1 cup trail mix

Breakfast: 1 cup coffee with sugar and creamer

Pastor's Birthday Party: 1 two inch square of Birthday cake with buttercream frosting

Lunch: 1 cup Quinoa/vegetable soup, 1 cup plain tea

Supper: 3 oz NY Strip steak, 1 cup mixed vegetables, raw cucumbers, Cherry tomatoes and Bell pepper strips, Activia and a cup of coffee

Sipped water all day, 48 oz worth Also nibbled on green grapes while watchin TV


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I babysat my GD from 7am until 8pm. I started out the morning with mixed fruit bacon & egg slice of rye bread. For lunch baked chicken & 3 different salads from the deli. I didn't care for the salads because whatever dressing they had on them I didn't like. So, I had a tomato & cucumbers.For Supper cinnamon graham crackers & grapes. I made my GD some left-over meatloaf and green beans. She ate very little and it didn't interest me either.

I'm very tired also, going to go call it a early evening. Gracie sleep well for me today she must have had a least a 2 1/2 hr. nap. I'm not a napper it's rare for me to sleep during the day. Does anybody else sneek in a nap?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I tell everyone I am in my second childhood because if I din't get my afternoon nap I get very cranky.

We had a power failure this afternoon so my fan was not working when I lay down for my nap. I slept but did not rest, if that makes any sense.

Todays Food Intake:
Breakfast:Coffee with creamer, 1 slice 12 grain buttered toast
Snack: coffee with my neighbor
Lunch: Quinoa/Vegetable soup and 2 corn muffins with butter. 12 oz glass of water
Supper: 1 hot dog,1 cup mixed vegetables, cherry tomatoes, cucumber slices and a scallion. Activia and a cup of mint tea.
Snack: Handful of green grapes

Sipped on water through the day but did not keep track of how much. The scales keeps inching downwards so I am a happy camper.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I watch my one year old grandson on weekdays. I could hardly wait for him to fall asleep today because I was exhausted. We had a wonderful three hour nap. 

I love naps!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Grandmann, I will try that when we have cooler weather. Unless I can do it in my toaster oven. It doesn't always get hot enough.


grandmann said:


> This recipe came from Eat what you Love a diabetes cookbook.
> Oven Fried Zucchini Rounds
> Makes 4 servings
> 1/3 cup plain breadcrumbs
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's Food Intake
Breakfast; Large glass of water and a bagel with cream cheese
Lunch: 1 serving of beef ravioli and some green grapes
Supper: 3 oz hamburger, 1 cup mixed vegetables, 1 serving Activia and coffee with creamer
Snack: 2 Oreo mint cookies
Drank more water today so my scale should be happy tomorrow. My digital scale is on the Fritz so I am going to use the old scale until I find out why the digital is acting up.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I havn't been tracking like I should and I gained a pound. 

Food Intake 8/29/2012 
Pancake with greek yogurt and blueberries
Meatloaf sandwich and cherries
corn on the cob and 1 cup of beef & chicken veg & noodle soup


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm really running out of ideas on what to make I need to go through this thread and maybe I can pick up some ideas.

In my garden I have cucumbers, tomatoes & eggplant. Maybe I should go to the Farmers Mkt. this weekend maybe I will see something that will interest me. I looked at the asparagus today when I was at the store today but I think it was almost $5 a bunch. That is getting too pricely for me.

Thank You Edith, and all the others that keep this thread going. I'm going into slump and I need a good boost.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am also hitting a slump. I gave in to an Oreo craving and bought a package of the mint flavored ones. My intention was to have 2 a day but that did not pan out. I bought them yesterday and somehow they are all gone already. Hopefully that will take care of it for the next few months and I will be back on track.

Any how, today's food intake( Minus the Oreos)

Breakfast: Toast and coffee
Lunch: 2 corn muffins with butter, 1 cup coffee
Supper: Stuffed pepper, Salad, Activia 12 oz glass of water

Large dose of humility with lots of water


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Seems to be going around......

I was very stressed for a few days and didn't eat right. Now I'm snacking too much. Tonight it's chocolate rice cakes. Have to get back on track.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, I know I'm coming in the middle of all this but I'm looking for something to help me loose wieght.

I'm 22, 5 feet tall (about 1.5 m, 152.4 cm) and I wiegh 213 lb. (about 96.6 kg). I should weigh 100 lb (45 kg). One of the medications I take does cause weight gain, but I'm hoping to get off of it soon. Another of my medications causes a decrease in appitite and the bad thing is is that sometimes I let my blood sugar get too low. So I know I need to eat snacks in between meals.

My biggest thing is protion control. I'm a college student. There is fast food on campus but we also have a dining center where they make the food fresh. Bad thing is, it's an all-you-can-eat.

I can't really exercise right now since I messed up my knee. But since I don't have a car, I walk everywhere on campus. And Sam Houston is pretty a good size school. With lots of hills and stairs.

So help me please. I'll check back and I'll post my breakfast.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

One of the things I did to lose weight was to cut out bread for a while. Its not the bread that is fattening its what goes on it like butter, jam (jelly), cream etc. I lost 24 kg (just over 50 lbs) just doing that. Also it helps to use a smaller plate. Dont fret if you fall off the wagon occasionally, just get back on the next day. I am back on my strict regime as I put on nearly 4 kgs whilst I couldnt do any exercise because of a broken ankle. Have taken off 2 of them, but would like to lose more as I am waiting on a knee replacement, and the surgeon said it is easier for her, and my rehabilitation, the lighter you are. Also there is always somebody here if you want to talk at any time.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> One of the things I did to lose weight was to cut out bread for a while. Its not the bread that is fattening its what goes on it like butter, jam (jelly), cream etc. I lost 24 kg (just over 50 lbs) just doing that. Also it helps to use a smaller plate. Dont fret if you fall off the wagon occasionally, just get back on the next day. I am back on my strict regime as I put on nearly 4 kgs whilst I couldnt do any exercise because of a broken ankle. Have taken off 2 of them, but would like to lose more as I am waiting on a knee replacement, and the surgeon said it is easier for her, and my rehabilitation, the lighter you are. Also there is always somebody here if you want to talk at any time.


Thank you. So sorry you broke your ankle. My mom broke her non-weight bearing bone near the ankle in 2008, in the summer. So I know that's not fun. Is your knee replacement a total or a partial? Is it laposcopic? My mom's friend's husband had the laposcopic done on both knees and is doing a whole lot better.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

About a year ago hubby started researching foods. When we shop we look at our labels see what is in everything, calories, fats, salts. We hardly ever eat potatoes or pasta never eat fries EVER, eat mostly chicken, NO gravy watch your salad dressings all breads are whole grains, try to keep off any processed foods that are prepackaged, most contain nasty things. We started eating a bit of couscous, wild rice in small amounts the only cereal we eat is Special K or cheerios with skim milk. I like plain oatmeal in winter with a spoonful of my low cal blue menu jam. It is only 15 calories compared to 60 of usual jam. Sweeten things with a small amount of real maple syrup as it has antioxidants in it or honey. Hubby uses half a teaspoon of brown sugar in his coffee and non fat coffee whitener. He lost 108 lbs and has kept it off now for a year. I only lost 50 I don't have such a physical job as him but we do bike a bit. I wish I could get a bit more motivated with exercise but I am going to try. It is easier if you both eat the same things then you never need to bring cookies or bad things into the house. If it is not there and you don't buy it, ...much easier.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things I did to lose weight was to cut out bread for a while. Its not the bread that is fattening its what goes on it like butter, jam (jelly), cream etc. I lost 24 kg (just over 50 lbs) just doing that. Also it helps to use a smaller plate. Dont fret if you fall off the wagon occasionally, just get back on the next day. I am back on my strict regime as I put on nearly 4 kgs whilst I couldnt do any exercise because of a broken ankle. Have taken off 2 of them, but would like to lose more as I am waiting on a knee replacement, and the surgeon said it is easier for her, and my rehabilitation, the lighter you are. Also there is always somebody here if you want to talk at any time.
> ...


Its a total replacement, and I will have quite a cut on my knee. Am having it done with an epidural, as I hate having anesthetic.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Breakfast
> 2 soft boiled eggs 2 rivita crackers
> Mug Tea with soya milk
> satsuma
> ...


I've only lost 1lb this week, but it's a pound off not a pound on. This week my number of allowed calories has dropped but I am struggling to eat enough calories so maybe that's why. I have asked Nutrachecks nutritionalist and she said not to get stuck eating the same foods. I love fruit and vegetables and I have salad every lunchtime so I am going to change that and that will increase my calories for the day, hopefully. I have also cooked one of The Hairy Bikers Diet Book recipes, the Sweet and Sour Chicken, and it was very tasty and low calories. I'm going to make more next week.
From reading the posts I think in most peoples case it's not eating enough that's stopping weight loss.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i would set yourself a goal weight you want to reach for, say a special occasion or to fit into that fantastic outfit sitting in the back of the wardrobe and most of all join a slimming club where you will recieve guidelines and tremendous support from both consultants and members. don't be shy over joining we have all been in the same position. slimming world worked for me. i was never hungry and after two and a half yrs i am still at target and still go to group to keep on track. :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations all

I am new to this thread, so I appologize if I am repeating something. I have been using the "17 Day Diet". It is somewhat restrictive for the first 17 days, but I need to rethink my consumption of carbs. I have been eating a lot of chicken, veggies, 2 servings of fruit, yogurt, and no carbs. I must admit that I am not hungry, and find myself without cravings anymore. So, I will hang in there for 8 more days and then go on cycle 2 (adding carbs everyother day).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christine,

Can you share your recipe for sweet and sour chicken? it sounds good and I need new ideas to make. Please, Ann


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandma jean said:


> i would set yourself a goal weight you want to reach for, say a special occasion or to fit into that fantastic outfit sitting in the back of the wardrobe and most of all join a slimming club where you will recieve guidelines and tremendous support from both consultants and members. don't be shy over joining we have all been in the same position. slimming world worked for me. i was never hungry and after two and a half yrs i am still at target and still go to group to keep on track. :lol:


Through my GP I joined the Nutracheck site, bit like Weight Watchers, and this is the first time I have been able to lose weight for a long time. I was eating less and my weight was going up. My son is getting married at the end of November so that is my goal, I have had a quick look at outfits but with less weight I will obviously have better choices.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine,
> 
> Can you share your recipe for sweet and sour chicken? it sounds good and I need new ideas to make. Please, Ann


Serves 4

2 boneless chicken breasts 200g each
6 mixed peppers deseeded and cut into chunks
1 medium onion cut into wedges
2 tbsp sunflower oil
225g Can water chestnuts sliced
425g Can pineapple chunks in natural juice
2 cloves garlic crushed or grated
25g chunk of Ginger finely chopped

Sauce
2tbsp White wine vinegar
2tbsp Dark Soy sauce
2 tbsp cornflour
150mls water
2 tbsp Soft brown sugar
2 tbsp tomato ketchup
Freshly ground pepper
1/2tsp dried chilli flakes

Drain pineapple and mix some juice with cornflour to a paste. Add remaining juice, water, soy, vinegar, sugar, ketchup and set aside. 
Cut chicken into chunks.
Put 1 tbsp oil into wok and add chicken and cook.
Add rest of oil and peppers, onion,water chestnuts, garlic and pineapple. Season with pepper.
Make the sauce and add to wok and cook for a further 4/6 minutes.
Serve with rice.

I dont eat rice so I also added some bean sprouts and cooked a small amount of egg noodles.
Enjoy.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

My breakfast was an omalet with bell peppers, tomatoes, fresh spinach, ham, mushrooms and some cheese. I also had some strawberry yogurt and orange juice. I also had coffee with nonfat milk.

My snack was a Special K snack bar and water. The snack bar is like 90 calories or so.

My lunch was chicken salad with crackers (all package together) and Cheese-Its. I had a warm (it was supposed to be hot) tea with soy milk.

I might not really have a dinner, since I ate lunch at 4. If I get hungry I'll eat some peanut butter crackers I've got in my room.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

EvilCat, You might try getting more fruit and veggies in your diet. You are on the right track with starting the day with a good breakfast. Are you drinking enough water? That is also a help in shedding pounds. Set small goals for yourself such as 10% of your weight to lose in a given time with a reward when you reach that goal.

Grandmann, that chicken receipe sounds great and I have copied it. I made some black beans and rice for my lunches this morning. It tasted pretty bland so when my son requested a can of chilli for his lunch and I tasted it I knew what was lacking. I opened another can and added it to my pot of beans and rice, Voila! Of course now I have a potful big enough to feed an army. Oh well. That is what freezers are for.

Todays Food intake

Breakfast: Coffee and taost
Lunch: Beans and rice. 12 oz glass of water
Supper: Leftover stuffed pepper, 1 cup mixed vegetables, Carrot stix, Activia and coffee

Sipped water all day, about 40 oz 
Not enough fruit today, will have to do better tomorrow


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Breakfast: 1 cup multigrain cheerios, skim milk
Snack: yogurt with strawberries
Lunch: Crackers and cheese
Dinner: Chili Sauce Chicken, veggie casserole, a half cup of Stove Top Stuffing (made with very little butter)
Snack: two caramels
Water with lemon

About 1800 calories? Still heavy on the carbs, though.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Edith M said:


> EvilCat, You might try getting more fruit and veggies in your diet. You are on the right track with starting the day with a good breakfast. Are you drinking enough water? That is also a help in shedding pounds. Set small goals for yourself such as 10% of your weight to lose in a given time with a reward when you reach that goal.


The fruit they have at school is honeydew, cantalope and watermelon. Sometimes I can find oranges and bananas in the morning. I don't care much for honeydew and I'll eat watermelon, but the cantalope which I'll eat isn't out everyday. The only veggies they have are for salads (lettuce, tomato, bell peppers, baby corn) and for their displays. Since the semester just started here, I'm still figuring out what to do for lunch. I've got one more package of vaccum pack tuna salad that's for tomorrow and then I'm going home (whenever my ride picks me up) and I'll stock up on lunches then.

Yes, I'm drinking enough water. At least I think I am. I got a case of water Saturday and I've got six bottles left. I open one to take my meds at night and finish it throughout the morning. And then I'll have a second bottle and put an instant drink mix in it. And then when I get back to my dorm, I'll open a third bottle of water.

I don't know if you read, but Sam Houston is a small but good size campus with hills and lots of stairs.

Thanks for the tips. 

Dinner:
two slices of pizza
salad with vinagrette
Sprite
two cookies with some whip topping

I know not too good. Will do better tomorrow.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Breakfast: 1 cup multigrain cheerios, skim milk
> Snack: yogurt with strawberries
> ...


Are you sure about those calories ?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Christine,
> ...


I'm going to make the chicken Korma and a Brocoli quiche using filo pastry if anyone wants the recipe and we could compare our thoughts.

All main meal recipes under 300 calories.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > EvilCat, You might try getting more fruit and veggies in your diet. You are on the right track with starting the day with a good breakfast. Are you drinking enough water? That is also a help in shedding pounds. Set small goals for yourself such as 10% of your weight to lose in a given time with a reward when you reach that goal.
> ...


A slice of pizza is over 500 calories x 2 = 1000 calories
Daily calories approx 1400 
??????


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations all
> 
> I am new to this thread, so I appologize if I am repeating something. I have been using the "17 Day Diet". It is somewhat restrictive for the first 17 days, but I need to rethink my consumption of carbs. I have been eating a lot of chicken, veggies, 2 servings of fruit, yogurt, and no carbs. I must admit that I am not hungry, and find myself without cravings anymore. So, I will hang in there for 8 more days and then go on cycle 2 (adding carbs everyother day).


I was told that not eating carbs was one of my problems and that you should have a small amount of carbs in every meal. I eat lots of salads so I add just a couple of spoonfuls of potato salad or couscous. Breakfast time cereal, porridge, or eggs with a couple of rivita crackers. Might try beans on toast one of the times.
The programme I am using is not about dieting it's making life style changes so that when you have lost the weight it stays off.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christine,

I made the copy of the sweet & sour chicken it's on my list to make. Also, do you mind sending the recipes for chicken Korma and brocolli quiche. I never made quiche before. I sure appreciate the ideas you have bringing to the site. I was lost for recipes until you started sharing these wonderful meals. No wonder we have a hard time to losing it looks like we love to cook and eat. We must just find different ways of eating healthy. By sharing our recipes does help.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine,
> 
> I made the copy of the sweet & sour chicken it's on my list to make. Also, do you mind sending the recipes for chicken Korma and brocolli quiche. I never made quiche before. I sure appreciate the ideas you have bringing to the site. I was lost for recipes until you started sharing these wonderful meals. No wonder we have a hard time to losing it looks like we love to cook and eat. We must just find different ways of eating healthy. By sharing our recipes does help.


In the Hairy Bikers Diet Book (UK) they have a whole weeks menus and snacks, if enough want to go with it I will post them and see if we can stick with them and see what the end result is, everyone having the same food for a week. It will mean planning ahead and maybe starting with it next week.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, do you have the time to do this for us? This will be interesting !!!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Wow, do you have the time to do this for us? This will be interesting !!!


Looking at it it might take longer than a week but I'll try to get some done.

Quiche or flan for 6.
1serving = 245 calories
10 spears asparagus or broccoli equivalent.
5 rashers smoked bacon chopped
1tsp olive oil
1 medium finely sliced onion
25g cornflour
300mls skimmed milk
3 large eggs
25g low fat mature cheddar cheese grated
Shake of salt and black pepper
4 sheets filo pastry
Loose bottom flan tin
Use oil to brush tin
Layer Filo pastry brushing with oil between layers. Alternate layers so no gaps.
Roll the overhang back over the rim and brush with oil.
Oven 200 degrees fan. 180 or gas 6.
Cut vegetables into bite size pieces and cook into tender, drain and allow to dry and dry on kitchen paper.
Fry onions and bacon.
Mix cornflour with small amount of milk to make paste, add 200 mls milk and gently cook into a sauce. Beat eggs with remaining cold milk and add to sauce, beat until smooth. add seasoning.
Place bacon, onion, and veg into flan, pour over sauce and sprinkle cheese over top.
Cook for 25/30 minutes.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Breakfast. Serves 2

264 calories per person
1tsp sunflower oil
4 rashers smoked bacon
2 large eggs
8 cherry tomatoes or equivelant large.
Good handfull watercress
Drizzle balsamic vinegar
Black pepper

Brush non stick pan with oil
Add bacon and fry, add sliced tomatoes and season.
Poach eggs
Place watercress on plate, top with bacon and tomatoes, drizzle with balsamic vinegar and top with poached egg.

A change from cereals.

I can't do with my iPad what I thought I could do so I will try and copy them from my laptop.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This might not be exact. i think I will have to substitue in order for it to work for me. 

Filo pastry is that like a pie crust?

If a oven reads 200 degrees in Egland is that 350 degrees oven in US?

I also need to find a chart to convert English measurments to US.

But I'm the basic ingred. I'm jusy worried a little about the pastry.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Chicken Korma

Serves 4
4 boneless skinned chicken breasts 600 g.
25g low fat yoghurt
1tbsp sunflower oil
400g finely sliced onions
4 cloves crushed/sliced garlic
2 tsp cardamom seeds
1/4 tsp chili powder
1tbsp each cumin and coriander
1/2tsp turmeric
1bay leaf
1tbs cornflour
2tsp caster sugar
1/2 tsp salt
300 mls cold water
3tbs double cream
Black pepper

Cut chicken into bite size pieces and season and place in bowl with yoghurt. Cover and stand for 2/3 hours, minimum 30 minutes.
Cook onions, garlic, ginger until soft. Add cardamom seeds, cumin, turmeric, coriander, chili powder, bay leaf. Make paste with cornflour and some of the water, add sugar, salt and rest of water. Simmer for 10 mins stirring occasionally. Take off heat, remove bay leaf, and when cooled slightly blitz in blender until smooth. Add chicken and yoghurt to pan with sauce and simmer until chicken is cooked and soft and add cream. Taste for seasoning.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

My Dh showed me a cardio app on my new smart phone, and I am using it..try to walk about 2 miles every day. That will work until it gets too cold. 

Once I had a period of IBS that lasted 2 weeks. I found eating a low fat diet and very small portions avoided the discomfort. I had to go so small that I ended up eating about 6 meals instead of 3. I never got hungry and lost 10 pounds. Portion control is really the trick..it was so hard not to eat more..but every time I did I got painful feedback. worse still was I was on vacation so could not always access low fat food. It was a learning experience and what I learned is portion control is the key. previously I learned that sugar triggers craving for more sugar.

Now if my DH would stop buying chips and coke it would help a lot. I guess that is what you all are referring to when you talk about support or the lack thereof. Might be best to say not a word and just do it..decrease portions. 

when my DH is not home I have dinner at about 4 pm and am good until the morning. when he is home I snack at 3-4 and then eat with him at 6. When he is not working I sometimes sneak the dinner hour forward to 4:30-5. I am lucky in that I have only 10 pounds to loose, though 15 would be even better.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> This might not be exact. i think I will have to substitue in order for it to work for me.
> 
> Filo pastry is that like a pie crust?
> 
> ...


200 degrees here is a moderately hot oven.
I have googled Filo pastry and it's coming up Phyllo dough and someone said they had bought it at Walmart in the chiller cabinets. I think it's used to make Baklava, it's sheets of very fine pastry, that's where you have less calories.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Christine,

I'll have to show my mom your recipes. I'll copy them and convert them for her and send them to her. They sound really good.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Boy do those receipes sound good. I am going to copy them and try them very soon. It sounds like all of you are on the right track; instead of dieting we are looking for changes in eating habits to last a lifetime. One of my friends at a TOPS meeting some years ago said, " I refuse to Die before T."

I am happy to report that my recent fall from my eating regime has not resulted in the expected weight gain. I have not lost any weight but at least I did not gain so I have a chance at a loss for the coming week.

Todays Food Intake

Breakfast: 2 egg cheese omelette and coffee
Lunch: Beans and rice with 12 oz glass of water
Supper: 1 serving herring in sour cream, mixed vegetables, Carrot stix, cherry tomatoes, red pepper stix, cherries, Activia and 12 oz water
Snacks: cherries,a corn muffin

approximately 40 oz water


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Breakfast:*
the school's version of an egg McMuffin
chunk of watermelon
1/4 of an orange
small banana
cranberry cocktail juice
coffee with creamer/whitener (liquid and dry)

*Lunch:*
tuna salad
crackers
water with peach tea packet

*Snack:*
Special K cracker chips - cheedar (110 calories)
water

*Dinner:*
salad with vinagrette dressing
5 onion rings
hotdog in a "blacket" (the dough was as thick as chunky yarn)
red velvet cheesecake (shouldn't have had it but man was it good :XD: )
Sierra Mist

*Possible Snack:*
Special K snack bar
water

Breakfast and lunch I'm good with...Dinner I'm not so good with....  That's something I need to work on. But I'm hungry by dinner. Help.

Heads up: I think I'm gonna have Mexican food Saturday for dinner. I'll do my best to make good choices. Anyone in the Houston/Katy area know Tony's Mexican Resturant? Really good margaritas. And I'm having one. :mrgreen:


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> grandma jean said:
> 
> 
> > i would set yourself a goal weight you want to reach for, say a special occasion or to fit into that fantastic outfit sitting in the back of the wardrobe and most of all join a slimming club where you will recieve guidelines and tremendous support from both consultants and members. don't be shy over joining we have all been in the same position. slimming world worked for me. i was never hungry and after two and a half yrs i am still at target and still go to group to keep on track. :lol:
> ...


Several years ago when I was getting married I joined Nutra system here. You had to buy their food every week and attend meetings. I lost an amazing amount of weight but once reached my goal and went onto ordinary food, the weight came back. 
You must change your lifestyle of eating for any weight to stay off that is why actual diets dont work for most, you have to change your eating habits for life buy also eat stuff you like that is good for you


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast special K with skim milk and banana
Lunch soup & salad, half of hamburger, fritos
Supper Gin gimlet, cheesy hashbrowns, grilled haddock cut very thin, cole slaw

Snack Two small samples of chocolate 
Water throughout the day, cup of coffee for breakfast


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, do you have the time to do this for us? This will be interesting !!!
> ...


This sounds really good and I love quiche I eat it all the time I have found several recipes online for it but this one is new I know what I am having for dinner tomorrow... ;-)


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > grandma jean said:
> ...


Nutracheck is all done via Internet, no meetings, no food promotion. They have a forum and help lines, which have been very useful, and you can get a diet buddy as well. My daughter has started it now so we are our own buddies. It's calorie counting like Weight Watchers but it's cheaper. I joined because it's the system that the NHS offers via your GP.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hairy biker snacks. These you can make up yourself but try to keep to no more than 100 calories.
They use Rivita crisp breads or oat cakes, any equivalent as long as its low in calories. only 1 cracker.
Toppings. 
Thin coating of peanut butter and sliced apple.
Cottage cheese with slices of cucumber
1 slice of the thin American ham and 1/2 teaspoon pickle
Lemon Humous on crackers or humous with carrot sticks and or cucumber
Slither of low fat cheese and cherry tomato. Mature cheese is best as there is more flavour so you eat less.
Cucumber topped with 1/2tsp prawn cocktail sauce

These are just a few but just keep low calories 
You can also add a few grapes or black olives as well.

Mid morning I usually have a banana but I like these snacks mid afternoon.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Breakfast special K with skim milk and banana
> Lunch soup & salad, half of hamburger, fritos
> Supper Gin gimlet, cheesy hashbrowns, grilled haddock cut very thin, cole slaw
> 
> ...


Hairy biker beef burger serves 4
1 courgette peeled and grated
1 onion grated 
2 cloves garlic crushed
400 g lean beef steak mince
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp dried basil
1 tbs sun dried tomato purée
1/2 tsp sunflower oil
Salt and black pepper
1 low fat mozzarella cut into 4 slices
4 ciabatta buns
2 large tomatoes
Drizzle balsamic vinegar
Basil leaves (optional)

Mix beef, courgette, onion, crushed garlic, dried basil and oregano, tomato paste, together in a bowl and season well. Shape mixture into 4 burgers. Brush baking tray with oil and place burgers under grill until cooked. Place on half of bun, slice of mozzarella on top. Back under grill just to melt cheese. Top with slice of tomato, drizzle of balsamic vinegar, torn basil leaves, ground black pepper and top of ciabatta roll. Serve with salad. If you want less calories only use 2 rolls between 4, just an open burger.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I am also hitting a slump. I gave in to an Oreo craving and bought a package of the mint flavored ones. My intention was to have 2 a day but that did not pan out. I bought them yesterday and somehow they are all gone already. Hopefully that will take care of it for the next few months and I will be back on track.
> 
> Any how, today's food intake( Minus the Oreos)
> 
> ...


Hairy Bikers Stuffed Peppers serves 2 persons
2 Bell peppers ( red/orange) halved, seeds and membranes removed
2tsp sunflower oil
175g Chesnut Mushrooms chopped 
50 g Soft white breadcrumbs
20g blanched and chopped hazelnuts
1tsp chili flakes
Small bunch parsley chopped
Salt/black pepper
1 clove Garlic crushed
4 pieces Sun dried tomatoes (can use canned in oil but drain oil) rough chopped
100g feta or goats cheese
Oil in non stick pan add mushrooms and stir fry, then nuts just gently toasted.
Remove from heat. Add tomatoes, breadcrumbs, garlic and other ingredients except cheese. Season and mix well. Break up cheese and lightly fold through mixture. Place peppers on baking tray that has been brushed with oil and fill the peppers with stuffing. Cover with foil and place in moderate oven until cooked. Serve with mixed green salad.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Christine,
> ...


I thought I might have been able to cut and paste the recipes but I can't. What I have done is put an alternate for some of the items that you have put on your daily menu, that way you can see if there is any adjustment to the way you are making now, a few calories saved may help.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just had Hairy Bikers beef and veg pies with mushy peas that my daughter made, Very nice. Will post recipe later.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure about supper's calories.....

Breakfast
1 cup multigrain Cheerios, skim milk, small OJ

Dinner
Whole grain spaghetti and 2 homemade meatballs with sauce, two slices of Italian Bread with olive oil butter

greek yogurt later?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christine,

All your recipes sound so good one thing I wish you would live next door to me. I would be over every day seeing what you are cooking up. I know you are doing the best thing considering the distance between us.

Once again thank you,
Ann


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine,
> 
> All your recipes sound so good one thing I wish you would live next door to me. I would be over every day seeing what you are cooking up. I know you are doing the best thing considering the distance between us.
> 
> ...


Thanks you would be very welcome but I can't take credit for them it's all down to The Hairy Bikers. My daughter made a Lamb, Potato and Spinach Curry for their dinner last night and a Spanish Chicken Dish for today. In the UK their Dieters Cookery Book is No.1 on the book charts. By adapting their own recipes it's enabled them to lose 42 lbs each and still enjoy eating. The meat and vegatable pie uses pizza dough rolled thinly instead of shortcut pastry and they were very nice.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a problem with the carbs myself. I did the Atkins diet a few years ago and lost 87 pounds and kept it off for 3 years. Then my doctor kept after me to quit that diet and do a low fat diet. That one threw me and I gained all that weight back. Now he says go back on the Atkins. Well I've decided to do my own, sort of Atkins, diet. I leave out the bread, potatoes, rice and pasta. I let myself have any vegetables and fruit I want, watch the portions and now I've lost 29 pounds in 2 months. I do have one cheat day a week when I have Mexican and I have a chimichanga with cheese and chicken. So far it's working for me. Good luck to any others like me who are trying to get that weight off.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Not sure about supper's calories.....
> 
> Breakfast
> 1 cup multigrain Cheerios, skim milk, small OJ
> ...


Meatballs 282 calories plus extra for spaghetti should be what your aiming for.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Not sure about supper's calories.....
> 
> Breakfast
> 1 cup multigrain Cheerios, skim milk, small OJ
> ...


Meatballs 282 calories
Serves 4 people
500g lean beef or pork or 250g of each
1 onion grated - use half in meatballs and half in the sauce
1 medium sized carrot grated
2cloves garlic crushed
1 tsp Oregano
1/2tsp Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper
1 tsps sunflower oil

Tomato Sauce
400g Can chopped tomatoes
2tsp sunflower oil
100 mls Red wine or water
1 clove Garlic crushed
200mls. Cold water

Mix all ingredients together for meatballs and roll into 24 balls.
Put sunflower oil into non stick pan and fry meatballs. Set on one side.

Sauce
Gently fry onions in sunflower oil then add garlic and contine to fry until soft then add tomatoes and wine/ water. Add meatballs back to sauce and cook on low heat adding extra cold water if the sauce is getting to thick. 
Serve with 50 g pasta or as an alternative quickly stir fry shredded white cabbage. Serve with extra greens if you wish.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

afoster said:


> I have a problem with the carbs myself. I did the Atkins diet a few years ago and lost 87 pounds and kept it off for 3 years. Then my doctor kept after me to quit that diet and do a low fat diet. That one threw me and I gained all that weight back. Now he says go back on the Atkins. Well I've decided to do my own, sort of Atkins, diet. I leave out the bread, potatoes, rice and pasta. I let myself have any vegetables and fruit I want, watch the portions and now I've lost 29 pounds in 2 months. I do have one cheat day a week when I have Mexican and I have a chimichanga with cheese and chicken. So far it's working for me. Good luck to any others like me who are trying to get that weight off.


I like you did the Atkins diet and I lost a lot of weight only problem for me was my cholesterol went up and as I have high blood pressure my doctor said to stop doing it, my weight soared then.
There are so many diets it's confusing.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Breakfast 202 calories.
2 crumpets toasted. Equivalent maybe pancakes = 77 calories each one.
3 strawberries
3 blackberries
Cut up fruit and place on Toasted crumpets.
Put in microwave just to soften fruit.
Top with 2 tbsp soya plain yoghurt.

Tasty change from cereal.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You gals have come up with some really great receipes. I have been really busy the last few days trying to catch up with the Tea Party and getting some much needed housework done that I have not posted for afew days. I have been pretty good with keeping my food diary but I will only post for today.

Breakfast; 2 Slices 12 grain bread with peanut butter. 1 cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch: 1 serving of sausage ravioli and more coffee

Supper: 2 egg omelette with 1 cup mixed vegetables and grated cheddar cheese, 1 Serving Activia a handful of grapes and 12 oz water

Snacks: grapes And sipped water all day. About 48 oz total

It is late and I am headed for bed. I will copy the receipes tomorrow. They sound really good. Keep up the good work folks. We will reach our goals!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christine,

Did you change your avatar I didn't notice that cute little baby before. The baby is so Lovable looking that wasn't you by any chance? She is so cute I could just give her a Big Hug.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't need the weight support, but thought I would pass this money saver on to you. I am told on good authority (as they say) that rice Krispies and Special K are one and the same, just different shape - and price


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine,
> 
> Did you change your avatar I didn't notice that cute little baby before. The baby is so Lovable looking that wasn't you by any chance? She is so cute I could just give her a Big Hug.


That's my grandaughter Willow, she's just 6 month old and cute, isn't she just. She has the biggest smile and laughs as soon as you look at her but put a camera in front of her and she adopts the " model pose". That's the Carmen Miranda look taken a few days ago.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We had the quiche last night with broccoli and jacket potatoes, very nice. Over the last few days my daughter and I have been trying different recipes out of the cookbook and have enjoyed everyone that we have made.
Asparagus quiche
Beef and veg pies made with pizza pastry
Lamb, potato and spinach curry
Spanish chicken with chorizo
Roasted cod with Parma ham and peppers.
I am going to make the Thai chicken and coconut curry tonight.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

tryalot said:


> I don't need the weight support, but thought I would pass this money saver on to you. I am told on good authority (as they say) that rice Krispies and Special K are one and the same, just different shape - and price


I think you could right, Special K being more expensive but it's not something I eat as they are rice based and I don't eat rice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special K
MultiGrain oats & honey
Ingred.
Whole grain wheat, rice, sugar, whole grain oats, wheat bran, milled corn, contains 2% or less of honey, solube wheat fiber, salt, malt flavoring, natural and artifical flavor, BHT for freshness

I have been adding a few TBS. to my yogurt in the morning. I think I would be better off adding 100% oats or barley and skipping the Special K. Anything with perservatives isn't good. When I first went to WW i thought i would make it easy on myself and bought all Smart Ones and WW products. I couldn't lose any wt. I surprise the leader told me that I was eating too much process food that contain salt and try to stay away. 

Iodized sea salt is good for you. I think I get enough salt with my cucumbers and tomatoes. I always sprinkle salt on those veg.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

1 1/2lb loss.
Changed my mind and had Coconut and Prawn Curry and I had a small piece of cheesecake. Prawns less calories than chicken which enabled me to have a treat. The calories in the cheesecake were as many as my curry.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You deserve that treat of a cheesecake with that weight loss. Someone told me when you deprived your body that's when you start to have cravings. A variety of food will help us keep that weight off. 

I have my WW meeting tonight see all well I did. I havn't been tracking which is a bad sign. I know I need to start again.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I weighed myself-this morning and lo and behold another pound gone. I must be doing something right. One more pound and I get a trip to ACMoore. I know just what I want to get. It is a pink and gray lace weight yarn by Paton and I want to make myself a scarf.

Christine 47, Great job losing a pound and a half. Feels good, doesn't it.

Grandmann, How did your WW meeting go? Hope you did well.

Todays Food Intake

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast with peanut butter

Lunch: Tomatoe and onion sandwich

Supper: 3 oz Kielbasa,sauted mushrooms and onions in vegetable broth and a bit of butter for flavor, 1 cup of mixed vegetables, Activia 

Fluids: 2 cups of coffee and 48 oz water


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Special K
> MultiGrain oats & honey
> Ingred.
> Whole grain wheat, rice, sugar, whole grain oats, wheat bran, milled corn, contains 2% or less of honey, solube wheat fiber, salt, malt flavoring, natural and artifical flavor, BHT for freshness
> ...


Some mornings I have 100 g of porridge oats, the easy cook. I pour boiling water over the oats and then put the bowl in the microwave for a couple of minutes add tsp of sugar sweetener and 50 mls of soya milk and beat together. One of the reasons I didn't like WW they expected you to buy their products. I only use a small amount of salt in cooking as it retains fluid and have now started using more pepper.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I weighed myself-this morning and lo and behold another pound gone. I must be doing something right. One more pound and I get a trip to ACMoore. I know just what I want to get. It is a pink and gray lace weight yarn by Paton and I want to make myself a scarf.
> 
> Christine 47, Great job losing a pound and a half. Feels good, doesn't it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, as my mother would say "you'll soon be a slim Jim" don't know who Jim is.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I went to the WW meeting on Wed Night I'm maintaining the wt. I lost. This week I want to lose 2 # so I can say I took off 10#.

I have one month left of WW because Oct 10 I'm having my knee replacement the WW leader thought it would be a good idea that I drop out. She thought it would be Best that I concentrate on getting my theraphy and moving again. I can always sign back up when I'm ready.

Once I have my surgery I won't be cooking anymore for awhile. I'm trying to get things ready and freezing soups, oatmeal pancakes, frozen fruits and veg. Does anybody else have any ideas what I can freeze?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Almost any meal you cook now can be made into your own frozen dinner. Line your plate, bowl or casserole dish with plastic film. Put the food on it as if you were serving it now then freeze it. once frozen you can remove the plate and put the meal in a freezer bag, label and return to the freezer til you need it. When you want it just thaw in the appropriate dish, heat and eat.

I wish you a speedy and painfree recovery. I know a number of folks that have had the surgery and most wonder why they waited so long.



grandmann said:


> I went to the WW meeting on Wed Night I'm maintaining the wt. I lost. This week I want to lose 2 # so I can say I took off 10#.
> 
> I have one month left of WW because Oct 10 I'm having my knee replacement the WW leader thought it would be a good idea that I drop out. She thought it would be Best that I concentrate on getting my theraphy and moving again. I can always sign back up when I'm ready.
> 
> Once I have my surgery I won't be cooking anymore for awhile. I'm trying to get things ready and freezing soups, oatmeal pancakes, frozen fruits and veg. Does anybody else have any ideas what I can freeze?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

This week has just flown by. I tried a green bean casserole tonight. I have had it when made by others but never bothered to make my own. I really do not like green beans very much but I must say in disguise they are not bad. Perhaps not considered diet friendly but then I am not dieting per se.

Breakfast; 2 cups of coffee and a piece of toast, plain
Lunch: A peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a glass of milk. A handful of grapes
Supper: A hamburger with ketchup on a bun, 1 cup of green bean casserole, Cucumber slices, Activia and 12 oz water
Sipped water all day


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Edith,

Thanks for the qick tip.

Ann


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I've been slacking off with my posting here. Last month was a stressful one for me. Didn't feel much like eating. I lost about 8 pounds. This month I haven't lost anything since my appetite has returned. Still working at it, though.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. Sorry it's been awhile since I was on last; the wifi isn't always working in my dorm. I'm doing this from my Nook tablet (my Associates degree graduation gift from my patents) so forgive any misspelled words. 

Today's breakfast:
waffle with butter and syrup
blueberry muffin bottom
small cinnomin roll
coffee
chocolate milk (I think it's whole milk)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I would sure like to see you have more whole grain and fruit for breakfast. A bit of protein would help to stave off the mind morning snack attack as well. I realize the choices put before you are not the greatest so maybe that is not an option. Maybe some toast and peanut butter and a glass of orange juice can be managed. Keep trying,


EvilCat13 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry it's been awhile since I was on last; the wifi isn't always working in my dorm. I'm doing this from my Nook tablet (my Associates degree graduation gift from my patents) so forgive any misspelled words.
> 
> Today's breakfast:
> waffle with butter and syrup
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a bad day yesterday because of a sleeples night. Left me groggy all day and never even opened my lap top. 

Yesterday's Food intake

Breakfast: 1 slice of peanut butter toast and a cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch: 1 cup of left over goulash and a large glass of water

Supper: 3 oz NY strip steak, 1 cup mixed vegetables, small salad, Activia and a cup of coffee with creamer

Snacks: Apple with peanut butter

Water: 48 oz


Today's Food Intake

Breakfast: Cheerios and whole milk. 1 cup of coffee with creamer

Lunch: 1 can of Wolf's chilli, a buttered roll. 12 oz glass of water

Supper: 3 oz shredded chicken on a roll, 1 cup mixed vegetables, 1 serving Activia, 1 cup tossed salad and 12 oz water

Snack; 1 apple, 48 oz water

God night and good eating to all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Edith M said:


> I would sure like to see you have more whole grain and fruit for breakfast. A bit of protein would help to stave off the mind morning snack attack as well. I realize the choices put before you are not the greatest so maybe that is not an option. Maybe some toast and peanut butter and a glass of orange juice can be managed. Keep trying,
> 
> 
> EvilCat13 said:
> ...


Well... whole grains and I do not get along. They really mess up my gi and one of the meds I take agrivates it (I keep taking it because it keeps my acne at bay and I won't take accutane for my acne). I don't really have the mid-morning munchies because one of my meds cuts my appietite. My fruit opitions are cantaloupe, honeydew and watermelon. Not much to chose from. I've got food here in my dorm but I'm saving it for the weekends when I might miss breakfast/brunch and lunch or dinner. I have dinner at around 5 because that's when the dinning hall is not as packed. With the toast, I can't reach the toaster because I'm too short and it's set too far back for me. :/
With groceries, I'm dependant on my roommate for taking me to the store because I don't have a car. So I stock up on canned goods. And Ramen noodles (35% less sodium). And instant grits (got Lite Salt because I love my grits salty).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Make sure you have some iodized sea salt on hand if you like salty grits. It is important to have iodide in our daily diet because it is a necessary nutrient. It helps our thyroid and metabolism. The one way we can get it is through our salt.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't do well all weekend too much going on. If you notice I havn't been posting. If I'm not posting I'm not tracting. Today I kept track even though I felt hungry most of the day.

Breakfast- Activia Breakfast Blend by Dannon it wasn't bad plus I added some dry oats to the activia.

Lunch- Hamburger/bun/tomato & ketchup

Snack - fresh pineapple

Supper- spinach leaves, lettuce, tomatoes & quinoa with southwestern bean salad

Snack- apple & ate the last ice cream drumstick
I had water & coffee through the day. I went to one hr. of water excercises.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I would sure like to see you have more whole grain and fruit for breakfast. A bit of protein would help to stave off the mind morning snack attack as well. I realize the choices put before you are not the greatest so maybe that is not an option. Maybe some toast and peanut butter and a glass of orange juice can be managed. Keep trying,
> ...


I shouldn't judge you because I'm not doing well myself with watching what i eat sometimes. I'm only giving you the advice that I read or heard in my WW meetings.

Your fruit options were excellent choices they are consider nature's water. if you eat your melons & cucumbers you will find a weight lost.

Edith & I plus the others are only trying to encourage you so please don't run away. Keep tracting your food every day. I'm sometimes quilty of not doing. When I don't post then I gain when I post I will loose. It's a hard battle to follow but we are here for you if you want to start taking those pounds off.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh I'm not going to run away! To be honest, I'm pretty sure I'm making excuses. But I haven't tried the fruit again; the last time I tried eating it, it hurt my teeth. I've got sensitive teeth and am brushing twice a day with flouride rich toothpaste. So I will try them at dinner.

Once again I'm on my Nook...easier to carry than the laptop. :mrgreen:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sometimes things that are cold can cause your teeth to be sensitive. Why don't you set out your melon for awhile and eat it at warm temp. If you can do this I'm not familiar with food being set out in Texas, sorry I never been there.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Now I remember you mentioning that you were height chsllenged. Just like I am so I can relate to the things being out of reach. Sorry about that, sometimes my mind goes on vacation without me. Toasting the bread does not make it lower in calories, just makes it easier to spread the peanut butter. I have a number of allergies but thankfully peanuts is not one. I am big on peanut butter as it provides protien and keeps me full for a long time.

As Grandmann says, you could let the melon sit til it gets to room temperature. Maybe even try some of the individual serving size canned/pckaged fruit. Just be sure it is in its own juice and sugar free.

No matter what alse you do be sure to drink LOTS of water. Rule of thumb is 1 oz for every 3 pounds of body weight. The reason for this is to keep the kidneys working efficiently and to keep yourself hydrated. Hydration is very important.

I know that a college student's life is one bordering on poverty. My grand daughter relied heavily one family C.A.R.E. packages of Bush's Baked beans, Peanut butter and Welch's Grape Jam. She is a naturally skinny minny so she thrived on that.

Keep pluging away and your goal will be reached.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Breakfast porridge oats with 50mls soya milk
Mug tea with soya milk
Snack Banana
Lunch 2 slices Ham Sandwich 
1 large desert plum 
We had been gardening so just had a quick sandwich and fruit.
Mug tea with soya milk
Snack handfull tortilla chips.
Now the best bit ....

Chicken casoulet.
1 serving quantity.

2 chicken drumsticks or thighs.
2 good quality pork sausage
Small chunk chorizo sliced
1 onion sliced
1 large carrot sliced
1 stick celery chopped
1 clove garlic
Sprig Thyme
Tsp dried chili flakes
200grm can chopped tomatoes
200grm can cannelloni beans
Tsp caster sugar
150mls water
Salt/pepper
Bunch of chopped parsley
Finely Grated orange zest
2tbsp sunflower oil.
Brown the chicken, sausage, chorizzo, garlic and the onion put in casserole dish. Add the carrot, celery, sprig thyme, chilli flakes, tinned tomatoes, seasoning, sugar and water and cook slowly in the oven. When almost cooked add the cannelloni beans, parsley and continue cooking until the liquid has thickened.
I cooked some gnocchii and added when serving. Finely Grated orange zest sprinkled over the top. Don't miss out the orange it makes a difference.
This is ideal for a slow cooker. I used my pressure cooker but when my daughter made it she cooked it in the oven and obviously it takes longer to cook.
Dish cherries and icecream.
1 1/2 litres water.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Now I remember you mentioning that you were height chsllenged. Just like I am so I can relate to the things being out of reach. Sorry about that, sometimes my mind goes on vacation without me. Toasting the bread does not make it lower in calories, just makes it easier to spread the peanut butter. I have a number of allergies but thankfully peanuts is not one. I am big on peanut butter as it provides protien and keeps me full for a long time.
> 
> As Grandmann says, you could let the melon sit til it gets to room temperature. Maybe even try some of the individual serving size canned/pckaged fruit. Just be sure it is in its own juice and sugar free.
> 
> ...


Believe me, my kidneys are working just fine.  Right now I'm drinking a venti pumpkin spice latte. Maybe I should have gotten it with soy milk so that I'll have some protien. Oh well. I'll eat something when I get back to my dorm (currently in the libaray). Maybe PB&J....with water since I don't have any milk. My roommate has a little fridge but I'm not too sure I want to ask if I can use it. She's nice, but not overly friendly. I mean we'll talk about some stuff and that's about it. :/

Well, with the fruit, it's already cut up and put on ice and out in the open. I don't eat with anybody so just sitting around waiting for my fruit to get to room temp is knida ackward. BUT...I do have no sugar added mixed fruit cups and no sugar added peaches cups. :mrgreen:

I waiting on a binder that my dad's sent me because I'm too cheap to go and buy a 3 in or 5 in binder. And I'm waiting on a new cord for my Nook beacuse the laptop doesn't recognize the Nook. AND...my mom's cousin's cousin on my mom's cousin's dad's side wants to send me a care package. I just have to make sure I give the right address; I only have three addresses here in Huntsville. One for USPS, one for UPS, FedEx, etc. and the last is the physical address of the building. Forgive me if I get confused. @[email protected]


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry it's been awhile since I was on last; the wifi isn't always working in my dorm. I'm doing this from my Nook tablet (my Associates degree graduation gift from my patents) so forgive any misspelled words.
> 
> Today's breakfast:
> waffle with butter and syrup
> ...


WOW !!!! You have probably had a whole days calories in your breakfast and your whole days allowance of fats and sugars. There's probably around 200 calories in your chocolate milk.
If you don't want cereal why not try something like the breakfast alternative that I posted last week. You wouldn't need the butter and syrup and you would be eating more fruit. Yes they are nice but have in moderation.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> EvilCat13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. Sorry it's been awhile since I was on last; the wifi isn't always working in my dorm. I'm doing this from my Nook tablet (my Associates degree graduation gift from my patents) so forgive any misspelled words.
> ...


Is this the recipe?

2 crumpets toasted. Equivalent maybe pancakes = 77 calories each one.
3 strawberries
3 blackberries
Cut up fruit and place on Toasted crumpets.
Put in microwave just to soften fruit.
Top with 2 tbsp soya plain yoghurt.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilCat13 said:
> ...


Yes and it's really nice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> EvilCat13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. Sorry it's been awhile since I was on last; the wifi isn't always working in my dorm. I'm doing this from my Nook tablet (my Associates degree graduation gift from my patents) so forgive any misspelled words.
> ...


Christine,

We don't want to scare her away. By her posting her food hopefully she will learn to see what she is doing and learn to choose more healthy foods. We are a support group. We are here to help one and another. Yes, she made some bad choices. Her choice should have been one of the three and saved the other two for another day. With one of her choices she should have her melon. She is learning.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Now I remember you mentioning that you were height chsllenged. Just like I am so I can relate to the things being out of reach. Sorry about that, sometimes my mind goes on vacation without me. Toasting the bread does not make it lower in calories, just makes it easier to spread the peanut butter. I have a number of allergies but thankfully peanuts is not one. I am big on peanut butter as it provides protien and keeps me full for a long time.
> ...


Venti pumpkin spiced latthe = 470 calories.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's not really scaring me. But I do have limited accessability to some things.

Like fruit, I don't have a fridge so I can't have any because my roommate's is too small for both of our stuff. And my parents and I can not afford one right now.

I do have access to a microwave, along with all the other girls on my floor.

I have a coffee maker that also heats water, so I can have instant oatmeal and grits and Ramen soup in a cup. (35% less sodium).

The soda I have is Sprite Zero and I have about 1/4 case of water left from when I bought it at the beginning of the month.

I do not have access to fresh veggies and if I do it's cooked in oil or such.

The only exercise I get is walking to my classes. I walk up a hill, I walk up stairs but once in the building I do take the elevator because my calves feel like they're going to cramp and it's a lot of strain on my knees. And I do break out in a sweat because I'm walking at a moderate pace; I don't walk slow. Also, the fitness center on the other side of campus from where I live. I could go there after my last class in Monday, Wednesday, Friday. But I've got so much to read and write that I'm still not organized.

I'm not trying to make excuses; I'm just stating what I understand as facts. Like I said, it doesn't scare me. But it does make me feel like I'm not doing my best when I think I am.

Breakfast:
omelet with ham, cheese, bell pepper, spinach, tomatoes and mushrooms
cranberry cocktail juice
coffee
donut (What's really better? The banana nut muffin or the donut? I think they're the same.)

Lunch:
Pumpkin Spice Latte
(Yeah, I kinda skipped lunch. I was in the library and they allow drinks with lids but no food. And by the time I got here to my dorm, it was already 4:00. But anything with milk in it keeps me full for a good time. Plus one of my meds cuts my appeitite.)

Dinner:
will be PB&J
water or hot tea (peppermint or Sleepytime Green tea Lemon Jasmine [Decaf])


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast: oatmeal pancake, strawberries, activa/cool whip to top off the container,3 almonds

Lunch: Quinoa with southwestern beans, tomatoes, cucumber, spinach leaves, feta cheese sprinkle on top 
one ear of corn with salt

Supper: center cut pork chop & sweet/sour cabbage

Snack: half banana
natural cheese with crackers

I drank coffee and water


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Venti pumpkin spiced latthe = 470 calories. I know those days I used to drink Starbucks all the time. It is the easiest to switch to water and blk coffee no more calories to count. Once in awhile I will unsweetened ice tea or hot. For me who likes to eat is to give up the drink. Juice is a no no for me it's better eating the fruit or veg that way I take in the fiber.

Weight Watchers Power Foods:
5 servings of fruit & veg.

1 to 2 servings of lean protein (meat, beans, nuts, peanut butter, etc.)

2 servings of dairy products (milk, yogurt, cheese etc.)
Whole Grains (oatmeal, high fiber bread, rice, etc) I guess any bread except for white.

6 8oz. of liqiud(water, broth,) melons, cucumbers are nature water 
Coffee is a dehydrated so with every cup of coffee i have I have a glass of water.

2 tsp. of olive oil

multivitamin each day


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Breakfast porridge oats with 50mls soya milk
> Mug tea with soya milk
> Snack Banana
> Lunch 2 slices Ham Sandwich
> ...


Christine,
How many calories in the chicken casoulet?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Breakfast...1 cup multigrain cheerios, skim milk, small OJ
Lunch.......Hot dog and roll with piccalily and mustard, coffee with milk and one sugar
Supper.....salad with no calorie dressing, tuna sandwich on multigrain bread, water
Snack....cup of mixed fruit

Not sure of calories....1700?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast porridge oats with 50mls soya milk
> ...


464 calories not including the gnocchi but I adjusted it to bring it down. It was supposed to have 200g lean smoked gammon ham in it but I didn't add that just a few thin slices of chorizo to add flavour and I really didn't need the gnocchi. You could always take 1 sausage out and add more carrots to bulk it out.
My calorie allowance has now dropped to 1517 calories a day and I was under by 90.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Breakfast...1 cup multigrain cheerios, skim milk, small OJ
> Lunch.......Hot dog and roll with piccalily and mustard, coffee with milk and one sugar
> Supper.....salad with no calorie dressing, tuna sandwich on multigrain bread, water
> Snack....cup of mixed fruit
> ...


Breakfast 153. OJ. 200mls 58
Hot dog - 1 princess small hot dog sausage. 198
1 roll 136
Piccalilli 20
Supper. Salad about 40
Tuna sandwich ? If you had bought it would be 245 calories.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Breakfast:
 omelet wuith bacon, spinach and cheese
 cantaloupe and cottage cheese
 chocoate milk
 3 powdered sugar donut holes
 coffee

The reason why I drink the chocolate milk is so that I stay full longer.

In middle and high school, I would drink 1 cup of 1% milk for breakfast because I ate lunch at at 10:30 am. One year in high school I was lucky and had lunch at 11:00. I would have store brand Slim Fast and one or two Special K snack bars (sometimes I had one of their protein bars) for lunch in high school. I might have to go back to that. I was skinny as a beanpole when I was a kid; I don't know what happened.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Breakfast:
>  omelet wuith bacon, spinach and cheese
>  cantaloupe and cottage cheese
>  chocoate milk
> ...


You are getting better with your choices. If only next time try to skip the donut holes because you are getting your sugar from your chocolate milk & fruit. if you follow my chart from up above. Notice what you ate and what you should eat for the rest of the day.
Omelet Bacon-Fat better choice would be olive oil
Spinach-Veg.
Cheese-milk
Cantaloupe-fruit
Cottage cheese-milk
Chocolate milk-milk
You have met your milk requirment for the day. I would suggest for the rest of the day try to get in more veg. and fruit, grain(rice, high fiber bread,) Protein( lean meat)

Suggestion: Fruit cup with oats sprinkle on top
Lean meat with salad & baked potato or rice.

By tracking you will learn what you need for a balance day. I wish you the best of luck. Let us know in a week if you lost any weight. I know with you on campus you will do alot of walking. I know that first year of college my daughter lost alot of weight by walking from hall to hall.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake:
Breakfast: coffee, avtivia with strawberries with flax seed sprinkle on top

Lunch: English Muffin, one egg, bacon, cheese & tomato

Supper: Salmon, brocolli, corn

Water through out the day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

So far today I have had 
Breakfast: 1 cup coffee and an apple sliced and dipped in peanutbutter
Lunch: 1 cup of homemade vegetable soup and some sliced cucumber on a hamburger roll with 1 tbsp of 1000 Island dressing( my own receipe, {1/4 cup lo fat mayo,1 tsp dill relish,1 tsp horse radish and 1 tsp tomato paste}), 12 oz glass of water.
Supper will be 1 hot dog on a bun, 1 cup mixed veggies, 1 serving Activia, sliced cucumbers and maybe a cup of tea.
Snack: Graham crackers
Water: almost 60 oz


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

The school makes the food for you, so us students don't really have a say in what oil is used. I'm kinda burnt out on baked potatoes. Don't get me wrong, I love potatoes but I can't hack instant potatoes right now, I've had them so often. The school kitchen doesn't always have baked potatoes and the butter and sour cream and cheese and bacon I think are the real stuff. Where do I get my carbs from in the morning?

Lunch:
*three peanut butter crackers
*1/4 cup homemade trail mix with dark chocolate M&Ms
*bottle of water


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> The school makes the food for you, so us students don't really have a say in what oil is used. I'm kinda burnt out on baked potatoes. Don't get me wrong, I love potatoes but I can't hack instant potatoes right now, I've had them so often. The school kitchen doesn't always have baked potatoes and the butter and sour cream and cheese and bacon I think are the real stuff. Where do I get my carbs from in the morning?
> 
> Lunch:
> *three peanut butter crackers
> ...


Skip the potatoes you really don't need any way.
How about the salad bar I'm sure every school has one. Usually I think the salad bar is open most of the day. I know I can get burnt out on salads really easy. But make varations for yourself. Sometimes I put cottage cheese on my salad, try guacamole, bean salad on lettuce. I very seldom use salad dressing because I use other things in place of it.

Fruit: Is there bananas, apples, peaches? You could have grab for a banana along with the peanut butter crackers or trail mix.

Try to think fruit and veg along with one of your likes. You don't want to deprieved yourself because that's when you have cravings. Fruit and veg are 0 points with WW.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

It looks like you are measuring out your water. I think I should get into that practice. I know I don't drink as much as I should. Water is another thing I do get tired of but I do have crystal light and sometimes I add some coffe to my water. I should make myself some ice tea. Thanks for the tip Edith I will start measuring out my water.

You and the others have been great supporters of my weight journey.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

grandmann said:


> EvilCat13 said:
> 
> 
> > The school makes the food for you, so us students don't really have a say in what oil is used. I'm kinda burnt out on baked potatoes. Don't get me wrong, I love potatoes but I can't hack instant potatoes right now, I've had them so often. The school kitchen doesn't always have baked potatoes and the butter and sour cream and cheese and bacon I think are the real stuff. Where do I get my carbs from in the morning?
> ...


Bananas. Oranges. That's all they have. The school uses local produce in order to help the farmers in the area. I know back home, the peaches and necturines weren't too good this year.

I usually eat a package (6 cracker sandwiches) of the peanut butter crackers, but Monday a classmate had peppered beef jerk and offered me some, so I ate that and half the package.

Gotta have dressing with my salad, if I don't have it I feel like a bloody rabbit. :/ I do try to use like the vinegarette dressing. The beans they usually have are kidney beans which I am not a fan of use it'll red beans and rice with hot pepper juice vinegar. Sometimes they have chickpeas which I have not tried. But I will if they have them tonight.

I think the reason why the school kitchen doesn't have much fruit and veggie wise is because it's the end of the season. The fruit and veggies are either too ripe that they are wine or are so hard they might crack the concrete.

Here's the link to the dining services' menu website.
http://www.campusdish.com/en-US/CSSW/SamHouston/Menus/
I can't seem to get what's offered for this week for dinner. And breakfast is more than just the sausage patties. It's being a little wonky....


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > christine 47 said:
> ...


Christine, 
What resource do you use to get your calories so specific? I am always just guessing for a lot of things.
Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evil Cat 13,

You are very limited with your food, try to do the best you can. By helping you you were helping me I lost 1 pound this week. I have a very hard time losing. I know if I track I will loose I have been doing this more often this week. 

I heard a new one for water intake: squeeze cucumber in your water. I didn't do yet but I have to try.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Susan Miller said:
> ...


The Nutracheck diet that I am following is like WW. When you join you add your age/weight/height/activity and how much you want to lose and it calculates your daily calories. As you lose weight, every 7lb, you recalculate to bring your calories down. When you add an item of food it tells you the calories so you then have to decide if you have enough calories left. You have to have 3 meals and 2 snacks per day plus at least 8 glasses of water/fluid. I'm not big on water so I drink flavoured water, it's only 1 calorie. I have found it very easy and have not been hungry, I am eating more now than before and I am losing 1-1 1/2 every week.
I'm enjoying the Hairy Biker recipes, we had Prawn and Coconut Curry last night.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > EvilCat13 said:
> ...


Have you looked on the nutrition section, that gives you a diet plan so I am assuming they should have some of the items they are recommending. The only things I would eat off your menus are the granola if it didn't contain a lot of sugar, the yoghurts, the cottage cheese and most of the things you are offerered are really unhealthy, I'm surprised that's all they are offering. It's certainly very different from school meals in the UK. I don't know about colleges, I can only go on what my 12yr old step grandaughter has, but i should imagine colleges are pretty much the same. No wonder your struggling.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Evil cat13, I just tried to log onto your menu site but it is temporarily down. I will try again later.Grandmann has said your choices are pretty limited so, as she said, just do the best you can

Grandmann, I don't actually measure my water. I did measure how much water my tumblers hold and the large ones hold 12 oz while the smaller ones hold 8 oz. I just keep track of how many glasses I drink. We have well water here and it tastes pretty good

I saw my cardiologist today and he told me I was in good shape. According to his scale I have lost 15 pounds over the past year. Made my day, he did. I promptly went to the grocery store and picked up two packages of chicken leg quarters @ $.99 a pound. I will put them in the crock pot tomorrow so I will have my chicken dinners while Rick has has his pork ribs.

Today's Food Intake
Breakfast: 1 cup coffee with creamer, 1 slice buttered toast and an apple with peanut butter
Lunch: 1 cup homemade vegetable soup, 1 hamburger bun with 4 slices of cucumber and 1 Tbsp mayo. 1 cup coffee
Supper: 1/2 stuffed pepper, 1 cup mixed vegetables, 1 serving Activia, small salad and a large glass of water
Snacks: 2 mint oreos and a glass of milk


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith,

Weren't you having some health issues that you had to increase your salt intake for awhile? 

I am so glad your visit to the doctor was a postive one for you.

You are so lucky to have well water that probably is the best tasting water.
I wish I could say the same about our water our city adds water softener to the water. I need to drink it very cold. I do save a lot of money for laundry soap. For doing a load of wash I use a coffee mearsuring cup and that is plenty.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast; strawberries with Greek yogurt

Lunch: 2 small chicken tenders, apple and a piece of caramel

Supper:Sesame chicken with extra veg. and rice. 2 ragoons

I drank water most of the day


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

evilcat,
Try to stay away from Cranberry Juice as it is very high in natural sugar and I know my nutrionist only allows me 1/8th of a cup twice a week...if you can find 10 minutes 3 times a week to ride a bike, speed walk(other than what you are already doing), swim or do some light weight training then you will get the required thirty minutes a week of extreme exercise required to start burning more calories...also if you can (I know you mentioned bad knees I have them too) when you're doing them steps in the morning dance up them go up 4 steps back down 2 then up 4 back down 2 all the way to the top then you will get a double workout on the steps...when you are walking from one class to the other take a few lunging steps along the way and swing your arms even walking at a normal pace it will give you a good cardio workout...I remember my college days these are all things I used to do to get my workout into a busy yet sedentary life...also when you are on that walk across campus try to jog and walk alternating several times just make sure you end with walking at least a hundred yards from your destination...also while you are getting dressed in the morning try to do some basic stretches to warm up the mucsles before walking they take only seconds to do and you can do them while putting on pants socks and shoes and that should ease some of your pain in the calfs(also for this pain eat food high in potassium nuts are a good snack choice and they contain a lot)...I hope that you will be able to find some ideas and suggestions you can use in all this bable I just thought I would share how I managed to do it even with a very busy college schedule...have fun with it and come up with different ideas for things you can do along the way like dance a few steps swing your arms yea they look at you funny sometimes but just say you are enjoying life to the fullest they just might join you...


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for the tips. 

I had to drink the cranberry juice this morning because there was no chocholate milk. I was getting up too early for my roommate as I had aent my alarm for 6:30 and would get up at 7. Now I'm getting up at 8. She's a very light sleeper, I'm a heavy sleeper.


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

i start dieting every morning but i never last till bed time,I am very sad I can't accept myself WHEN I LOOK IN THE MIRROR I DON'T LOOK LOWER THEN MY NECK,it's frustrating. i would like to have someone to discuss the diet issue and maybe just post a reply whenever i feel to cheat.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I started this morning with a BLT and cucumber juice(I'm not crazy about that one I would rather eat the cucumber as is.)
BLT(Wole Grain Toast, bacon, tomato, lettuce & miracle whip)

I will be gone the rest of the day. I need to concentrate on my fruit and veg. I will bring a apple with me and a bottle of water to help along my day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes I was. I now use a product called Salt Sense. It is 1/3 less sodium and since I have been putting it on my cucumbers and tomatoes my feet don't swell near as much as they did. I still get tired and need to nap in the afternoon. I just think of it as my second childhood and accept it for what it is. If I can change something that is wrong I work at that. If I can't change it I work around it and try to stay positive. Not always easy, so once in a while I have a pity party, eat something decadent, pout a bit or even have a good cry. Then I put on my big girl panties and move on.

It's only life and we all get through it, don't we.

How are you doing getting ready for your surgery? You are in my prayers.


grandmann said:


> Edith,
> 
> Weren't you having some health issues that you had to increase your salt intake for awhile?
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

zammits said:


> i start dieting every morning but i never last till bed time,I am very sad I can't accept myself WHEN I LOOK IN THE MIRROR I DON'T LOOK LOWER THEN MY NECK,it's frustrating. i would like to have someone to discuss the diet issue and maybe just post a reply whenever i feel to cheat.


zammits,

Been there! Done that! And welcome to you.......

I still don't like looking in the mirror as I still have lots to lose; but, it's better now than it was a hundred plus pounds ago. It continues to be a struggle for me, too, as I can not exercise and have such cravings. I probably wouldn't have the cravings if I just ate the healthy things. But, for me at least, I can't go totally without something sweet/illegal once in a while, so I try to compensate now and then. I'm not the best role model; but, I am in the battle with you.
Sue


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I started to lose weight when I quit dieting. I eat 6 times a day. Breakfast at about 7am is usually a cup of coffee with creamer. 2 hours later I will have toast, fruit with peanut butter or a bowl of cereal. Lunch will be a bowl of soup around noon. 2 hours later a piece of fruit,a slice of bread with maybe some peanut butter, some cucumbers or cherry tomatoes or even a piece of cake. Supper is 3 oz of lean meat, lots of steamed veggies, a small salad, some yogurt and maybe another cup of coffee. Before bed I will have either graham crackers, grapes or even a couple of Oreos. In one years time I went from 225 pounds to 170. That's 55 pounds in a year. I am 82 years old and can't do a lot of exercise.

If you want help and encouragement this is the place to be. We are all in the same boat and we Never judge.


zammits said:


> i start dieting every morning but i never last till bed time,I am very sad I can't accept myself WHEN I LOOK IN THE MIRROR I DON'T LOOK LOWER THEN MY NECK,it's frustrating. i would like to have someone to discuss the diet issue and maybe just post a reply whenever i feel to cheat.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> zammits said:
> 
> 
> > i start dieting every morning but i never last till bed time,I am very sad I can't accept myself WHEN I LOOK IN THE MIRROR I DON'T LOOK LOWER THEN MY NECK,it's frustrating. i would like to have someone to discuss the diet issue and maybe just post a reply whenever i feel to cheat.
> ...


Gosh you've done well to lose over 7 stone,


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Edith M said:


> If you want help and encouragement this is the place to be. We are all in the same boat and we Never judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edith is right, they don't judge you here. But they do kinda "push" me a little because I'm still young (I turn 23 in October) but I know that they mean well. They want me to have good habits now so that they will carry on in the future. I've heard that if you take one day out of the week, like Wednesday or Saturday or Sunday even, and eat whatever you want (in moderation, like eating one slice of cake instead of two slices) you will do better. That way you don't have the cravings and temptations for what's not so good.

My weakness is dessert; my university makes their own food, with local produce and such, and they always have sweets. But at the same time, they have fruit yet that is limited to watermelon and honeydew and bananas and oranges at breakfast, lunch and dinner. But they don't have fresh veggies outside of the salad bar. So if desserts are your weakness, don't worry, I'm trying to compromise with my sweet tooth too.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

EvilCat13 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > If you want help and encouragement this is the place to be. We are all in the same boat and we Never judge.
> ...


All of you who think sweets and deserts are illeagal should look into a diabetic Lifestyle changes program I think the information they can give you might really help you out in understanding that they are not illegal you just have to Moderate your diet to have them...I don't count calories at all I count only the number of servings per food group that I have to eat...others in my group count the number of carbs as they are on insulin...the biggest thing is to have a consistant carb diet....if I have a piece of cake then I don't have 3 servings of my daily bread allowance or I take out 1 serving of bread + 1 serving of fruit...food exchange diets are the absolute best at helping you to lose wieght and curb your cravings because you never go hungry and you never go without what you are craving to eat you just trade it for something else in your daily allowance and believe me the cravings don't come as much after your brain relizes that if it asks for it you will get it (humans by nature crave what they can't have and get bored with what they do have)...I am at a point now where if an apple and a choclate bar are on the same table I grab the apple 99 times out of 100 because I don't crave the candybar like I did when I was on the diet that told me it was a no no to eat it...I have lost 110 lbs so far I still have another 100 to go but I feel great eat what I want and my sugar level is normal most of the time now...(I believe an exchange diet is also what weight watchers does with their Points plus diet y'all might want to check that out to)...so the moral of the story is if you are craving something sweet then have it (in moderation and only 1 serving)just remember to arrange the rest of your daily intake of sugar and carbs to accomidate it...Yes fruit is a much better source of sugar for you and I eat it most of the time but now and then I have to have chocolate!!!! :wink:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> zammits said:
> 
> 
> > i start dieting every morning but i never last till bed time,I am very sad I can't accept myself WHEN I LOOK IN THE MIRROR I DON'T LOOK LOWER THEN MY NECK,it's frustrating. i would like to have someone to discuss the diet issue and maybe just post a reply whenever i feel to cheat.
> ...


I knnow what you ladies are talking about I used to be that way till my nutritionist and lifestyle coach made me look at in a whole other light...
I now have a full length mirror that I look into everyday and as I stand there I look at who I am and then I change myself into who I want to be by envisioning what I will look like when all the weight is gone( for extra encouragement my old bikini is hung right next to it too!!!)...In order to make a lifestyle change work you have to encourage your self to change and looking in the mirror and envisioning who you want to be when you are done making those changes will help you to find the strength inside of you to do it and then to keep doing what ever lifestyle changes you make...for me it gives my determination a boost which in turn makes me stick to the changes that I have already made and encourages me to make the ones I still need to make...To me that mirror is my best tool for success...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

today for breakfast I had a cup of coffee and water plus multi grain toast with peanut buttter. Tell you the truth I could have skip Breakfast this morning but I knew better. 

Today is another day that I will be away from the house. I made a low-carb pasta salad ( pasta DREAMFIELDS) for tonight with my left over salomon I had last night. Salad dressing this recipe I picked up from here maybe it was Edith but I do like it. Packet of Italian Dressing, balsamic vinegar, olive oil and water. 

I hoping to be home by Church time so my hubby & I go to Church together. The pasta will be done so we will have that on the deck.


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

let me ell you till noon i am always the great dieter ever,but then time its limited and i'll get extra busy and no time to prepare anything healty and dicent to eat,then i'm at home in the afternoon so i'm able to get what ever my son and hubby leave. . . and cravings begin so that's the worst time of day.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

zammits said:



> let me ell you till noon i am always the great dieter ever,but then time its limited and i'll get extra busy and no time to prepare anything healty and dicent to eat,then i'm at home in the afternoon so i'm able to get what ever my son and hubby leave. . . and cravings begin so that's the worst time of day.


Zammits,
one of the things that I did when I was really busy was to put a half cup of Cherios into several ziploc bags and then place them in my purse, car and desk...they are a healthy thing to munch on and with a quickly swallowed glass of milk they make a meal...also you can use high protien trail mix and mix it in with your cherios and you have a more rounded meal...you can put in dried fruit too really anthing that will keep in the sealed bag that is nutrious and doesn't need refrigeration...I would save the bags and reuse them several times to save money too...when you have a few minutes any day of the week you can throw together enough of these meals in a bag to last a week or two...just watch your proportions and don't use them as a mainstay just at those times when your schedule is really tight or you are traveling at mealtimes...the other thing I do is to take one day a month and cook to my hearts content and then freeze the stuff I cook in individual servings and when time is tight and I need to get a meal quickly I pop something into the microwave...meal in 3 to 5 minutes homemade healthy and what belongs in my diet...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Zammits,
As to having more cravings later in the day if you eat someting healthy every 2 hours then your afternoon and evening cravings should start to ease because you won't be hungry enough for cravings...it might take a couple of weeks for this to kick in but from what you are saying I think your body is in what they call starvation mode and that is cured by the eating every two hours...just make sure your calorie count or servings allowed stays within your daily limits...the other thing is if you are really heavy then you need to cut your calories slowly so that your body will come down in weight without kicking into starvation mode...I started at 1800 calories then when the wieght loss slowed I dropped to 1600 calories then 1400 and now I am at the last step and doing 1200...you do not have to drop a lot of calories to start losing weight and bringing it down slowly is better for you than a really quick drop in weight...I know that you are in a hurry to see results but the one thing you have to remember is that it took years to put it on and it will take some time to take it off too...Keep putting one foot in front of the other and I will try to help you to keep going...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great advise. I used to do that when my son was still working. Think I will start doing it again.


frankie2963 said:


> zammits said:
> 
> 
> > let me ell you till noon i am always the great dieter ever,but then time its limited and i'll get extra busy and no time to prepare anything healty and dicent to eat,then i'm at home in the afternoon so i'm able to get what ever my son and hubby leave. . . and cravings begin so that's the worst time of day.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You gals are really great with your hints. I knew all those things but a refresher is always a good idea. I do eat about every 3 hours even though I list my Food Intake as 3 meals. In fact I was so good today that at suppertime I could not eat all my stuffed pepper. I ate half and felt so full that if I ate one more bite I was going to explode. It will make a nice sandwich for tomorrows lunch.

Breakfast was a cup of coffee and peanut butter toast
Lunch was a tomatoe, onion and Mayo sandwich with a 12 oz glass of water. Also had a handfull of green grapes
Supper was half of a serving of stuffed pepper, 1 cup of steamed mixed veggies, a few sliced mushrooms with 1000 Island Dressing for dipping, Activia and 12 oz glass of water
Snack was 2 graham crackers and 1 chocolate covered mint Oreo cookie
Water about 40 oz


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Saturday
Always a cooked breakfast that's my treat for the week.
2 rashers bacon
2 potato waffles
4 mushrooms
2 eggs
Lunch
2 crumpets with peanut butter
Soya yoghurt
Nectarine
Dinner
Lasagne
Fresh Pineapple and icecream
Can diet coke + tea and 11/2litres water.
1540 calories.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know about you but when I get really tired and its too early to go to bed I loose control of my eating. Like you said about the cereal is a good idea. I also try to have food around that doesn't have alot of Weight Watchers points or fruit & veg with 0 points. If you are eating a dish of carrots I will soon find myself not wanting to chew anymore.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you ever tried frozen grapes as a snack? Just wash, dry and freeze. I pack them in batches of about 15 grapes each . Yummy


grandmann said:


> I don't know about you but when I get really tired and its too early to go to bed I loose control of my eating. Like you said about the cereal is a good idea. I also try to have food around that doesn't have alot of Weight Watchers points or fruit & veg with 0 points. If you are eating a dish of carrots I will soon find myself not wanting to chew anymore.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Saturday
> Always a cooked breakfast that's my treat for the week.
> 2 rashers bacon
> 2 potato waffles
> ...


Christine,
Your menu always looks so good; but, can you break down each item with its calories? Why does it look like more to me?


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

frankie
you gave me a kick i'll try to reduce calories by 200 at a time and maybe add some exercise even 15 mins walk a day i think may help and we'll see from there let you all know within a week as i started today.WISH ME LUCK


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Saturday
> Always a cooked breakfast that's my treat for the week.
> 2 rashers bacon. - 128. 7.4g fat
> 2 potato waffles. - 190. 6.8g fat
> ...


 The difference in the calories is soya milk in tea.
I was right on my limit on my daily calories and my daily fat allowance was over, but I will cut that back today so that I come under for the week. I have lost 17lbs since we started.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

zammits said:


> frankie
> you gave me a kick i'll try to reduce calories by 200 at a time and maybe add some exercise even 15 mins walk a day i think may help and we'll see from there let you all know within a week as i started today.WISH ME LUCK


good luck but more than that I wish you determination, will power and encouragement..


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> zammits said:
> 
> 
> > frankie
> ...


I recalculate my calories after every 7lb loss.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Christine,

Thanks for taking the time to calculate the calorie listing. I was surprised that the nectarine was only 16 calories, the ice cream only 54 and the P.B. 31.

You are doing an awesome job losing and eating so well. Wish you were here to cook for me!

I did so well in Aug; but in Sept. have gained 2.5 pounds. I refuse to go backwards any further, so keep your posts coming!! Your calorie listing is very helpful.

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Have you ever tried frozen grapes as a snack? Just wash, dry and freeze. I pack them in batches of about 15 grapes each . Yummy
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


Oh yes, I froze grapes but grapes aren't my favorite fruit. I love my berries. It is apple time which I like but this year has been very poor. Most of our apples come from Mich. and they lost 80% of their crop.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

The quiche I made yesterday I have adjusted. Still used the fillo pastry but have adjusted the filling, hoping its ok, will try at lunchtime. The recipe was 5 rashers of bacon and I have used 2 and I have used 2 onions instead of 1 to bulk it out and broccoli instead of the asparagus just for a change. I used medium sized eggs instead of large so I'm hoping to have brought the fat and calorie content down. 

Calories now 218 and 7 g fat
Original 326 and 14.5 fat.
Woohoo now it's the taste test.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you use the yolks with the eggs or egg whites? Would it make a difference between a med to a large?


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> The quiche I made yesterday I have adjusted. Still used the fillo pastry but have adjusted the filling, hoping its ok, will try at lunchtime. The recipe was 5 rashers of bacon and I have used 2 and I have used 2 onions instead of 1 to bulk it out and broccoli instead of the asparagus just for a change. I used medium sized eggs instead of large so I'm hoping to have brought the fat and calorie content down.
> 
> Calories now 218 and 7 g fat
> Original 326 and 14.5 fat.
> Woohoo now it's the taste test.


waiting for the judgment on taste ;-)


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Do you use the yolks with the eggs or egg whites? Would it make a difference between a med to a large?


I think it's based on the egg white. A large egg will have more egg white in it than a medium egg. I think that's right. I coulde very well be incorrect. I just know not to get the large and extra large eggs when dying Easter eggs. Those eggs are too big for the plastic wrapping thingy.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

EvilCat13 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use the yolks with the eggs or egg whites? Would it make a difference between a med to a large?
> ...


Actually the difference is the amount of yolk in the egg...the fat in eggs is all in the yolk you can further cut the fat in this recipe by using egg whites only or using only one complete egg and the whites only from anty remaining needed eggs... cut out the bacon and use lean smoked ham or turkey chunks in its place you still get the smoked bacon flavor without the fat...I am awaiting your taste test results also since to me it sounds like it will have a distinct onion flavor...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Have you ever tried frozen grapes as a snack? Just wash, dry and freeze. I pack them in batches of about 15 grapes each . Yummy
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


frozen mellon balls and berries of any kind work well here too they melt fairly quickly in your mouth and are soft enough to bite into when fully frozen...just make sure with berries you spread them onto a cookie sheet and freeze before placing in the plastic bags so they won't stick together and you can take them back out one at a time...they are sooo good to enjoy especially in the middle of winter...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought a big box of strawberries last week and froze them on a tray. I put one or two in my Activia at supper and even snack on them while watching TV. Yum!

I also bought 2 packages of chicken leg quarters @ $.99 a pound. Could not resist the price. Rick likes boneless pork ribs but I can't take the fat. No gall bladder, so when I fix his pork I have my chicken. I cooked it all in the crock pot with some left over vegetable broth over night. The next day I skinned and deboned it and made 5 chicken pot pies,4 cups of shredded chicken to be used however and 1 cup of chicken sandwich spread. I also have a quart of consomme and 2 cups of chicken fat to fry onions and potatoes. I won't do that often because of the cholesterol and the lack of a gall bladder. I am freezing the consomme in ice cube trays. They make great enhancement to stir frys, etc. 

Only problem is that my freezer is full and I am exhausted.
The Old Gray Mare Aint What She Used To Be!

Todays Food Intake
Breakfast: 1 cup coffee and 3 Graham crackers
Lunch: Chicken spread sandwich, 2 strawberries and a glass of iced tea.
Supper: 1/2 of leftover stuffed pepper, 1 cup mixed vegetables, Activia, cucumber slices and a large glass of water

Did not drink as much water today, maybe 36 oz tops. Just too busy


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I have so much trouble trying to drink enough water/liquid. 

Today's breakfast: multigrain cheerios, skim milk, small OJ
snack: yogurt
Lunch: wheat thins and cheddar cheese
Supper: Tuna sandwich on wheat bread with sweet pickle relish, 2 cookies
Later: apple
about 6 oz. water

about 1500 calories (no veggies, though)


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Quiche tasted just as good and I have saved a lot of calories and the fat. It's surprising how many calories are in eggs, but I love eggs.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> I have so much trouble trying to drink enough water/liquid.
> 
> Today's breakfast: multigrain cheerios, skim milk, small OJ
> snack: yogurt
> ...


I'm not big on water so I drink bottled flavoured water or low calories squash.
Have you thought about substituting your cheddar cheese for low fat mature cheddar, less calories and tastes as good. You should have 5 portions of fruit/Vegs a day, I suppose I am lucky I love fruit and vegetables and I don't have a sweet tooth.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> EvilCat13 said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


The onions weren't overpowering at all.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilCat13 said:
> ...


Cool then I am going to definately try this...I have quiche quite often as I have chickens and eggs are a great source of protien...if you are just using the whites in this recipe don't toss the yolks put them two to a container in the freezer they are good for up to a year and can be used in pudding and baking which calls for yolks only and you will have eggs that have already been seperated...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried frozen grapes as a snack? Just wash, dry and freeze. I pack them in batches of about 15 grapes each . Yummy
> ...


I like frozen cherries but this year WI lost alot of their crop in Door County where our cherries come from.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I really didn't have any set eating time today I ate when I was hungry. 

Multi grain toast with peanut butter with coffee

I went to water excercises

oatmeal pancake, activia with blueberries

pasta salad on spinach leaves

Irish coffee, shared a irish stew along with a bowl of root soup(My Dh and I went out to eat tonight and then took in a concert)
apple
Drank water throughout the day


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > zammits said:
> ...


i've lost a kilo in 2 days by just dropping at least 500 cal and 10mins walk wow :-D


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to get serious now. The Dr wants me to lose 2 more kgs by the time I have my total knee replacement on the 4th Oct. Am going to adapt some of the recipes on here with what I can or cannot eat. Am trying to walk further, so please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > frankie2963 said:
> ...


It's a difficult choice with eggs, the yolks have the calories and fat but they also have all the nutrients and protein that the whites don't have. I'll stick to my whole eggs and not eat as many.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > frankie2963 said:
> ...


Where you lose the biggest number of calories is with using fillo pastry instead of short crust and not adding cream and full fat milk. I wouldnt go back to short crust pastry now, I love the filo pastry.
Talking of cherries, which I love, I think I'm going to make a flan with the same principle as the quiche.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I don't know about you but when I get really tired and its too early to go to bed I loose control of my eating. Like you said about the cereal is a good idea. I also try to have food around that doesn't have alot of Weight Watchers points or fruit & veg with 0 points. If you are eating a dish of carrots I will soon find myself not wanting to chew anymore.


One of my snacks is carrot sticks or celery but I have it with a small amount of low fat humous so its not so boring.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is something else to work at.
Walking slow on the flat. - Calories lost per hr. 295
Preparing food. - 265/ph
Ironing. - 165/ph
Light cleaning. - 295/ph
Exercise bike gentle cycling. - 650/ph
I can't cycle for 1hr so I try to cycle for 5/10 mins after my meals. You should try to aim to lose 200 calories a day through exercise. My exercise is limited due to my rubbish hips and knees.

Doesn't mention knitting.


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> I have to get serious now. The Dr wants me to lose 2 more kgs by the time I have my total knee replacement on the 4th Oct. Am going to adapt some of the recipes on here with what I can or cannot eat. Am trying to walk further, so please keep your fingers crossed for me.


wish you luck,but i'm sure you will make it,keep in mind your doc every time you will be in temptation,I know it can be difficult but with a bit of will power and some help over here you will lose them in no time. :thumbup:


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good news. I lost 3 pounds. Bad news, I've got allergies or a virus. That's how I found out that I lost 3 pounds.

Breakfast that wasn't healthy:
two biscuts with lots of gravy
grits with salt
2 glasses of chocolate milk
small mini loaf of banana nut bread (all I could taste was the nuts)
coffee

snack might be a Special K bar or homemade trail mix with dark chocolate M&Ms so that I can take some Motrine.

Y'all see what I eat, so it must be all the walking that I lost 3 pounds. I don't care how I did it, I'm just glad I did.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I have to get serious now. The Dr wants me to lose 2 more kgs by the time I have my total knee replacement on the 4th Oct. Am going to adapt some of the recipes on here with what I can or cannot eat. Am trying to walk further, so please keep your fingers crossed for me.


Keep me posted i'm going in on Oct 10 with knee replacement. They are giving me 2 days of rehab. Another friend had it done last week went in on Wed. she felt great and then on Fri when they released her she said she really statred to feel the pain.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Good news. I lost 3 pounds. Bad news, I've got allergies or a virus. That's how I found out that I lost 3 pounds.
> 
> Breakfast that wasn't healthy:
> two biscuts with lots of gravy
> ...


At least you are learning what to eat or not to eat. I know the first year of college my daughter lost alot of weight by walking from class to class.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello ,
I know what you are going through, I have this also and 
it is such a bother at times, it gets worse then other days. 
I try hard to stay on my diet. I need to loose 35 lbs. I wish you well, Hilde


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmann and Scottiesbear: I have you both in my prayers for successful surgeries and recovery. You are both doing so well with weight loss and your tips and advice are very timely. 

Evilcat: Congratulations on losing 3 pounds. That is great. Surely all the walking you do is beneficial. I also think keeping track of your food intake keeps you more aware of what you are doing and shows where to make adjustments. I looked at you menu choices and I am surprised that an institute of learning has not better choices. Then I think back to when my grand daughters were getting free breakfast and lunch in grade school. Breakfast was a chocolate covered donut and a 4 oz cup of canned orange juice with enough preservatve to give it a shelf life equal to that of Twinkies. Lunch was french fries, greasy hamburger and fruited Jello.

Just keep trying and, as you have seen, it will work out.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

How many pounds in a kilogram?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> How many pounds in a kilogram?


2.2 lbs = 1 kg


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's Food Intake
Breakfast: 1 cup of coffee, 2 fried eggs and 2 slices of buttered toast
Lunch: 1/2 hot dog roll with 2 heaping tablespoons of chicken salad and a thick slice of tomatoe. 12 oz glass of water. 3 strawberries
Supper: 1/4 cup shredded chicken, 1 cup mixed vegetables, small salad without dressing, 1 serving Activia and 1 cup of coffee
Did better with the water today, about 40 oz


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

zammits said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > frankie2963 said:
> ...


congratulations great start ...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

EvilCat13 said:


> Good news. I lost 3 pounds. Bad news, I've got allergies or a virus. That's how I found out that I lost 3 pounds.
> 
> Breakfast that wasn't healthy:
> two biscuts with lots of gravy
> ...


 Evilcat how I wish I were back in Texas to have one of those healthier than most(for Texas that is) Breakfasts...LOL...I do so love my biscuits and gravey but here they just don't taste the same...congratulations on losing 3lbs Good Job!!!!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> I have to get serious now. The Dr wants me to lose 2 more kgs by the time I have my total knee replacement on the 4th Oct. Am going to adapt some of the recipes on here with what I can or cannot eat. Am trying to walk further, so please keep your fingers crossed for me.


fingers toes arms legs and everything else I can cross are crossed for you and a few prayers too...good luck...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


yeah we lost our grape crop here none at all for us this year


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Christine I wholeheartedly agree I like whole eggs better too but it is just a suggestion on another varient and lets those who cannot have yolks know they still can have quiche without them...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Keep me posted i'm going in on Oct 10 with knee replacement. They are giving me 2 days of rehab. Another friend had it done last week went in on Wed. she felt great and then on Fri when they released her she said she really statred to feel the pain.


Grandmann I wish you luck with your surgery and hope that you will have minimal pain...it works out different for every patient so take heart that it may not be bad at all....I hope your friend is doing better now and is well on her way to recovery and my prayers to you both...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

2 questions what are biscuits and gravy, I did google it but not sure about that, and what is a cup measurement. When I googled cup measurements a cup was a different weight for different foods. Is a cup a measuring tool like our measuring spoons.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> 2 questions what are biscuits and gravy, I did google it but not sure about that, and what is a cup measurement. When I googled cup measurements a cup was a different weight for different foods. Is a cup a measuring tool like our measuring spoons.


Oh boy. Okay. It's a Southern thing. It's American biscuits, usually two that are sometimes split open, and white mashed potato gravy. Like I said, it's an American Southern thing. Sorry that I can't explain it well. Maybe somebody else here can.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

American biscuits are more like British scones only less sweet. It is flour, salt , baking powder and milk stirred lightly to form a stiff dough and baked 12 to 15 minutes. I usually buy it ready mixed in a paper tube so I have forgotten the actual receipt. The gravy is usually a white sauce with a bit of crumbled bacon or sausage added. Have not had it since we left Texas in 1980. Time to make more.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I suppose the closest we would have is using muffins or bagels topped with savoury foods, bacon, eggs, sausage, tomatoes but not with a gravy or a sweet scone. The scone or a crumpet as a breakfast would have fruit as a topping or marmalade or honey and the scone would be warm and the crumpet would be toasted.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i think it is a great idea. it is just the thing neded when you need to lose a few pounds. i put on a lot after taking large steroid doses for cancer. i am now a lot better but the extra weight upset me as i had always been very slim. for support and guidance i joined our local slimming world and was met by a friendly consultant and helpful members and week by week off came the weight till i was back to my normal self. i have kept to target weight for well over 2 yrs and it really was easy. no starvation diet here just good sensible food. i still continue to go after all this time to keep on track and i have also built up a good group of friends. you may find this could help you. good luck. :wink:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandma jean said:


> i think it is a great idea. it is just the thing neded when you need to lose a few pounds. i put on a lot after taking large steroid doses for cancer. i am now a lot better but the extra weight upset me as i had always been very slim. for support and guidance i joined our local slimming world and was met by a friendly consultant and helpful members and week by week off came the weight till i was back to my normal self. i have kept to target weight for well over 2 yrs and it really was easy. no starvation diet here just good sensible food. i still continue to go after all this time to keep on track and i have also built up a good group of friends. you may find this could help you. good luck. :wink:


I followed my GP's advise which was cut my portion sizes down but my weight kept going up, all started after having swine flu. Now that I'm doing my diet through the NHS/Nutracheck scheme my weight is coming off at 1lb to 1 1/2 lbs per week, it's not a diet it's a lifestyle change. By cutting my food intake down my metabolism was going into starvation mode. A friend lost weight with Slimming World but I never got my head round "green and red" foods, this way I can count my calories and it works for me. I think once you have found what suits you, you will keep it up and obviously you have which is good.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

i was so tired last night that I never posted what I ate for the day. 

Multi grain Toast
Peanut Butter, coffee & water
Blueberries

Lunch: Boyah soup, activia with strawberries 

Supper: BLT

Another thread was talking about Fried Green Tomatoes of course I had to try them out. I learned to eat another fating thing. Oh well, its only once a year. 
Was it good fried green tomatoes in bacon grease.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> i was so tired last night that I never posted what I ate for the day.
> 
> Multi grain Toast
> Peanut Butter, coffee & water
> ...


The only way we would obtain green tomatoes is if you grow your own tomatoes. I have made chutney with any that I have had that haven't ripened. This year we haven't had 1 tomato off ours, we are normally giving them away as we have so many. Only had 2 meals off the green beans, 1 courgette and a couple of cucumbers. The weather has ruined everything this year.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My garden is coming to the end. I have a few tomato plants with green tomatoes I'm hoping they will still turn red. Those green tomatoes sandwiches were really good, maybe I will try again. What I should do is clean out my garden but i was hurting so bad today with knee and back pain I didn't do much of anything.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

As much as I like the cooler weather the dampness has been a bit of a drag, makes the joints ache something fierce. After fighting a back ache for weeks and blaming it on the Scoliosis I finally found the culprit. I was getting ready to shred some papers and among them was the literature that comes with my Symbacort. I take it for my asthma. Being boered with feeding the shredder I decided to read the paper and lo and behold one of the side effects is ...you guessed it..back pain.What a kick in the butt that was. Now I have to make a choice between breathing or being painless. I'll stick with the breathing and take an extra Tylenol at noon. I should see some results in a few days.

Got groceries today and wore myself out. I shop at Wally World. Not because I like it but my budget does. I took a quick turn through the yarn section and hit pay dirt for the first time in a long time. Some nice pink and varigated yarn plus a spool of Sugar and Creme. Then on to the grocery department when I spotted a nice blouse in my size for $6. 

Today's Food Intake
Breakfast(In bed no less) 1 sheet of Matzo with a schmeer and a cup of coffee. There was an old movie titled "Two Women" with Sophia Loren that I treated myself to.
Lunch: a pepperjack cheese sandwich, 5 strawberries and a 12 oz glass of water
Supper: 3 oz Kielbasa, 1 cup mixed vegetables, Activia, 12 oz water small salad
Snack:1 Rice cake with peanut butter,grapes and about 36 oz water through out the day


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weight in last night for WW I'm staying the same.Total of 10 pounds since weight support started. I hope my hubby is right he thinks once I have that knee taken care of I will be my old self hoping around like a bunny. LOL we see once. 

Cherrios with milk and banana
raw carrots
Spaghetti(low carb), 2 chicken wings & eggplant
small bag of corn chips
water & coffee


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> As much as I like the cooler weather the dampness has been a bit of a drag, makes the joints ache something fierce. After fighting a back ache for weeks and blaming it on the Scoliosis I finally found the culprit. I was getting ready to shred some papers and among them was the literature that comes with my Symbacort. I take it for my asthma. Being boered with feeding the shredder I decided to read the paper and lo and behold one of the side effects is ...you guessed it..back pain.What a kick in the butt that was. Now I have to make a choice between breathing or being painless. I'll stick with the breathing and take an extra Tylenol at noon. I should see some results in a few days.
> 
> Got groceries today and wore myself out. I shop at Wally World. Not because I like it but my budget does. I took a quick turn through the yarn section and hit pay dirt for the first time in a long time. Some nice pink and varigated yarn plus a spool of Sugar and Creme. Then on to the grocery department when I spotted a nice blouse in my size for $6.
> 
> ...


 One of the many other side effects is osteoporosis. Have you tried using the inhaler with a spacer as that sometimes reduces the side effects. Inhalers in the UK are cfc free now, but all Budesonide Inhalers unfortunately have side effects but I would mention it to your doctor and see if they can advise anything. I don't know what type of pain killer Tylenol is but does it say you can take it if you are asthmatic. Chiropractors have treatments for asthma but don't know how that works.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Tylenol is Acetomenaphene. I don't know if you have it in your area. It is very effective but must be used with extreme caution. If you drink alcohol it can cause liver damage. You should never take more than 8 tablets a day. I don't drink alcohol and only take 4 a day; 2 in the morning and two at night. In view of the back ache I am going to take 2 more in the middle of the day and hope that works. The pain is not so bad as to be debilatating but it is uncomfortable as well as exhausting.

I have learned to pace myself so I get by.

My pulmonologist has mentioned a spacer and I will bring it up at my next appointment. I do have some osteoporosis and I take supplements for that.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> 2 questions what are biscuits and gravy, I did google it but not sure about that, and what is a cup measurement. When I googled cup measurements a cup was a different weight for different foods. Is a cup a measuring tool like our measuring spoons.


Hi Christine,
Biscuits and Gravy is Baking Powder Biscuits(Baking Powder, flour, salt, vegtable shortening and milk or buttermilk) mixed to a stiff batter and either rolled and cut to form round biscuits or spooned onto a baking sheet and baked until golden brown about 10 minutes but you have to remove them imediately from the pans when you take them out of the oven so the bottoms don't burn...then you break up the biscuits and cover with sausage gravy(italian or any other sausage you prefer fully cook sausage then add milk till sausage is completely covered heat just about to boiling point then thicken with cornstartch disolved in cold milk) seasoned with salt and pepper to taste...mmm mmm good...these biscuits are very versitile and can be used with a number of dishes like chicken pot pie as a top crust with no bottom crust, or any dish you would eat on toast and mashed potatos (if it has gravy I use the biscuits with it) 
or they can be enjoyed cold with jams, jellies, and other preserves the calories depend on how large you make them but the average ones are about equal to one slice of bread...They can be made without the salt if your diet calls for low sodium...they store well in the refrigerator for 5-7 days and can be frozen for up to 6 months...if you want the actual recipes for the biscuits and the gravy to try just let me know and I will post it for you...

The answer to your other question a cup is a unit of measure you can find the definition here: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Weight in last night for WW I'm staying the same.Total of 10 pounds since weight support started. I hope my hubby is right he thinks once I have that knee taken care of I will be my old self hoping around like a bunny. LOL we see once.
> 
> Cherrios with milk and banana
> raw carrots
> ...


It sounds like you have hit a plateau to get yourself moving again you can try cutting 25 - 50 more calories from your daily amount...and your hubby is probably right once you get that surgery done you will find you are more active and you will get extra workouts with the therapy they will give you afterwards too...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

EvilCat13 said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 questions what are biscuits and gravy, I did google it but not sure about that, and what is a cup measurement. When I googled cup measurements a cup was a different weight for different foods. Is a cup a measuring tool like our measuring spoons.
> ...


yes they can be made with mashed potato gravy but I find that to be a bit grainy so I thicken milk with cornstarch instead it also cuts the calories by a bit to use the cornstarch instead of potatos...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for that but I can't imagine eating it for breakfast, maybe lunchtime, but cant judge really as i haven't tried it. Your biscuits are like our scones. Sweet ones can have sultanas added to the dough or plain ones are served with jam and cream. You can make savoury ones by adding cheese and a tiny amount of mustard. We also make "cobbler topping" which is where you make a casserole and place savoury scones on the top for the last half hour or so of cooking. As they cook they absorb the gravy of the casserole.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 questions what are biscuits and gravy, I did google it but not sure about that, and what is a cup measurement. When I googled cup measurements a cup was a different weight for different foods. Is a cup a measuring tool like our measuring spoons.
> ...


I've got a cup measurement on one of my jugs but what didn't make sense was different ingredients being a different amount and our cookery books don't have "cups" measurements so have never had the need to use it.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Since I'm feeling better, I'm eating better.

Breakfast:
Apple Jacks minus milk
Emerald breakfast to go berry something
coffee with one French Vanilla CoffeeMate creamer shot
(I got up at 8:45 when I usually get up at 7:15-ish so I missed my usual breakfast.)

Lunch:
store brand Slim Fast
Specail K snack bar


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Since I'm feeling better, I'm eating better.
> 
> Breakfast:
> Apple Jacks minus milk
> ...


I know when you loose weight it helps to stay focus. Every chance you get try to get in some fresh fruit and veg. Brsides getting a lot vitmains from these foods they offer fiber.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, I have ADD (no hyperactivity for me)so I take medication for that when I have class or when I really need to focus. I've had it since like first/second grade; they suspected in first grade but diagnosed in second grade along with dyslexia that was a mild case. So it sounds like if/when I loose the weight I need to loose I'll be able to concentrate better. But then again, I was a beanpole as a kid and had trouble focusing without medication. So maybe weight does play a small factor with concentration.

I think I might get a small fridge for Christmas. That way I can have milk and fruit and not worry about it going bad. But it's the end of the season and quality is going down because of that so fruit other than bananas and oranges is not as available. Hello dried fruit!  And the veggies I get is whatever is in the entree at dinner. I've been eating pizza because what the kitchen has had to offer doesn't appeal to me. Along with all the other students. It's been salad and sandwiches (without mayo) for a few days.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> Well, I have ADD (no hyperactivity for me)so I take medication for that when I have class or when I really need to focus. I've had it since like first/second grade; they suspected in first grade but diagnosed in second grade along with dyslexia that was a mild case. So it sounds like if/when I loose the weight I need to loose I'll be able to concentrate better. But then again, I was a beanpole as a kid and had trouble focusing without medication. So maybe weight does play a small factor with concentration.
> 
> I think I might get a small fridge for Christmas. That way I can have milk and fruit and not worry about it going bad. But it's the end of the season and quality is going down because of that so fruit other than bananas and oranges is not as available. Hello dried fruit!  And the veggies I get is whatever is in the entree at dinner. I've been eating pizza because what the kitchen has had to offer doesn't appeal to me. Along with all the other students. It's been salad and sandwiches (without mayo) for a few days.


I think what grandmann meant was that it's important to stay focused on choosing the best foods and being sure to get in the fruits and veggies during the day. I don't think she meant the weight had to do with your ability to focus. As a retired special education teacher, I have never heard of any connection between weight and ADD. Now, did you say you were eating pizza to avoid the salad/sandwich option? If so, you might want to work in more salads, etc. What you need to remember with salad is the salad dressing can send you over the top caloriewise. If there is a vinagraite option or other low calorie choice that would be the way to go. Otherwise a salad with gobs of high calorie dressing could have as many calories as a hot fudge sundae! From your recent post it looks like you are really trying to find some lower calorie choices. It takes a while to find what works best for you.

I have to say, I am a picky eater too and do not like a lot of food that is healthy like fish for instance. And I never was a vegetable lover; but, they have grown on me and I like many different ones now. Salads have worked out well for me. Many people recommend a salad a one main meal each day.

Once you get a little refrigerator there are lots of things that you can have on hand for a quick meal or snack. I find having cottage cheese and fruit or crackers is not too high in calorie and good protein and fiber. Again, I had to get used to the cottage cheese at first. They have some that are flavored, too, that you might like. Also you could have some salad dressing on hand that is low calorie like balsamic vinagraite, and others for a change so you don't get tired of the same choices. There are even NO calorie dressings made by Waldon Farms and they are pretty good. The ranch is good for dipping carrots, celery, peppers, cucumbers, etc. And if you have a little container or baggie you could put some in it to take it to the dining hall to put on their salads. Sliced cheese (low cal) is good to have on hand, too and lasts a while in the fridge. Just watch how much you eat of it. Watch the labels for serving sizes and calories. Sliced lemon or lime in a baggie will jazz up a bottle of water....good over ice. (And iced tea and coffee can be low cal. choices if you don't put much milk and sugar in them. They are good to keep sipping on to keep you satisfied during the between meal stretches. You could take that to the dining hall (and class), too.

Once you have milk in the fridge you can try getting used to skim (that's my favorite now) and eat breakfast in your room.....1 cup of Multigrain cheerios and skim milk is a low calorie way to start the day. If you have berries, you can add those to the cereal too. You might even have a small glass of OJ. Then your breakfast would be only about 250 or 300 calories.

I've kinda gone off at the mouth here; but, give some of the above a try and see if they work for you.

Look online for a calorie counter. Even if you use it just as a rough guideline. Knowledge about what you have eaten during the day can give you an idea of what else you might be able to have without going "over" later on.

I remember dining hall days. It's easier to make better choices when you do not have the option to choose things that are not the best choices, like most of the choices in the dining hall. You might be better off eating a couple of meals in your room each day.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You Sue, that's what I meant. I might add I'm not a salad person, oh yeah, I will eat them but the normal salad with salad dressing I get bored really easy with them. I very seldom use salad dressing if I do its vinegar and oil. What I do is take my greens and put cut up veg. or fruit on them. For salad dressing I use cottage cheese or a bean vingerette salad on top of my greens.Sometimes I have a grain mixture (rice, barley, or quiona) put that on top of my greens.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I've heard that those who weigh more have a shorter attention span than those who weigh what they should weigh. I could very well be wrong. (It wouldn't be the first time.  )

I was eating pizza and salad and sandwiches to advoid some of the other entrees that the kitchen had. Like yesterday; what was offered didn't look too good to me, so I had a sandwich and salad and pizza (and carrot cake...I confess that desserts are my weakness). Anyway, what they have today will be different and may be appealing to me.

I don't care for skim milk because it's like water to me. But I do drink 1% milk; not the best but not the worse.
(Did you know, that if you have a newborn animal that has been rejected or orphaned, you can give them whole cow milk until you can get them to a rescue center (though they say not to give them anything, you can at least give them water) or get the right formula.)

When my parents came up Saturday, one of the first things my mom said when she got a good look at me, was that she could see a difference. She asked if I could tell a difference and I said no. Because my jeans will streach with wear and when I wash them I use cold water and when I dry them I put the dryer on the delicate setting so that I can actually get them on the next day. (You know how jeans get tight after being dried on permenate press or on high? You can bearly close them and you know didn't gain _that_ much weight over night.)

Since my inner ear is full of fluid, I'm a little dizzy, so I'm gonna go take a short nap and see if that helps. @[email protected]


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

EvilCat,

Oh, yes, desserts have always been my weakness, too!! Now that I am trying to lose more weight, I try to refrain as much as possible; but, I must say if I have a couple of cookies or something not so decadent once in a while it sometimes will satisfy me and make me feel less deprived. Can't do desserts like I used to, though, or I'll go right back and put on all those 100 plus ugly pounds again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake:

Brunch: two slices of eggplant, chicken thigh and spaghetti

Cup of chicken & rice soup

Supper: Brat on Bun with sourkraut. It was so good the temptation was to have another. I only bought two brat buns from the bakery the one i had was so fresh along with a good tasting brat. Friday i'm going to have blood work done so I didn't dare have any more than one brat. Like i said i sure enjoyed the one I had.

Snack: Celery with cheese spread tomatoes & cucumber

coffee & 64oz of water ( This time I mearsure my water is that alot?)


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

My usual breakfast: Multigrain Cheerios, skim milk, small OJ

Lunch: 1 serving crackers, 1 serving cheddar cheese, apple

Snack: 3 cookies, iced coffee

Dinner: 2 small steak tips, corn on the cob, broccoli and carrots

Water, maybe 16 oz. (probably not enough, right?)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan what is the proper amt of water do we need each day? Do you know rhe answer? I think Weight watchers want you do take in 48 oz a day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been a bit remiss these last days. I think it is my SAD kicking in. The days get shorter and the lack of daylight puts me in a gray funk. I try to sleep in and not get up until the sun does but how much sleeping can one do?

Anyhow! Evilcat, I think you have made great strides. Even you mother could see it. You are making better choices and the new fridge will be a great help .Keep up the good work.

I had two cups of coffee for breakfast this morning just trying to get myrear in gear so I can get the laundry done. Just finished the last load and the hungries have hit full force. I am indulging in a bowl of grapes to tide me over to lunch. See you all later.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

8 x 250 mls water or 2 litres is recommended. I'm struggling at the moment as it has gone quite cold here so I am including all drinks even if they are hot ones in my water intake. I've been drinking low sugar squash made with hot water, it's only a few calories but its still fluid.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm my own worst enemy. up 10 down 10, frustrating. am welcoming any and all support to keep me out of the cookie jar!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

WEll, I got through the day. The laundry is done for another week. Will do some ironing tomorrow.

Today's Food intake:
Breakfast: 2 cups coffee
Morning snack: a bowl of grapes
Linch: 1/2 Onion Bagel with cream cheese, 1 cup plain tea
Supper: Shredded chicken breast, 1 cup mixed vegetables, 1 serving Activia 12 oz glass of water
Sipped water through the day

Got a notice pinned to my front door this afternoon that there was a problem with the water supply. We are on a Boil Water Advisory for at least the next few days. Bummer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> I'm my own worst enemy. up 10 down 10, frustrating. am welcoming any and all support to keep me out of the cookie jar!!!


That's real easy don't have one. :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> WEll, I got through the day. The laundry is done for another week. Will do some ironing tomorrow.
> 
> Today's Food intake:
> Breakfast: 2 cups coffee
> ...


Edith, for all the work you did today you sure didn't eat much.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake 
Oatmeal Pancake,Activia, walnuts

pear

Reubeun Sandwich (2 slices of rye , Swiss, pork, Sauerkraut)

Supper: cup of chicken & rice soup, cucumber 
48oz of water & 1 cup coffee


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Thanks for that but I can't imagine eating it for breakfast, maybe lunchtime, but cant judge really as i haven't tried it. Your biscuits are like our scones. Sweet ones can have sultanas added to the dough or plain ones are served with jam and cream. You can make savoury ones by adding cheese and a tiny amount of mustard. We also make "cobbler topping" which is where you make a casserole and place savoury scones on the top for the last half hour or so of cooking. As they cook they absorb the gravy of the casserole.


I have been known to have them for breakfast lunch and dinner....usually my gravy in the mornings goes over my eggs and homefries but that is a whole other dish and not on my menu at the moment...LOL... and yes I have used biscuit mix to absorb gravy in casseroles the same way you use the scones but chicken or beef pot pies are usually left overs from the stew I had the night before which is really tasty so I put the biscuit on immediately when I put them in the oven as they only take a short time to reheat...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I was too tired to eat! Maybe that's the secret.LOL


grandmann said:


> Food Intake
> Oatmeal Pancake,Activia, walnuts
> 
> pear
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I did better today.

Breakfast: 1 cup coffee with creamer and a toasted bagel with butter and cinnamon sugar
Lunch: A tin of sardines in mustard sauce on 2 slices of toast, half of a cucumber and a glass of sweet tea
Supper: Chicken A La King over mashed potatoes, Activia,radish roses and another cup of coffee
Sipped bottled water all day=3 one liter bottles


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast: Special K
Strawberries
Skim milk/coffee
Lunch: Multi grain toast/peanut butter/apple/16oz water
Supper: 2 Tacos/Jell-o/brownie/Margaritta/water


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I've got a cup measurement on one of my jugs but what didn't make sense was different ingredients being a different amount and our cookery books don't have "cups" measurements so have never had the need to use it.


Liquids are always 8 oz. per cup no matter what kind of liquid it is... with the solids the difference in the weights of each one comes down to how large the individual particles in them are therefore how much can fit into the cup and in turn what that cup will weigh...hope this helps it make more sense....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a pot roast today for supper and did it in the slow cooker. The smell was maddening. I was hungry all day but did manage to maintain a semblance of self controll.

Breakfast: Cheerie O's, no milk or sugar, two cups of coffee
Lunch: small can of Ravioli and 19 oz bottle of water
Supper: 3 oz pot roast with veggies and gravy, 1 cup of coffee and 1 bottle of water, Activia and small salad
Snack: 1 small apple sliced and peanut butter for dipping, 1 bottle of water.

I am down another pound this week.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had my blood test this morning so I had to fast by the time I ate it was 11 o'clock. My hubby and i stopped for fish. 

Water & coffee, bluegils, 1 tbsp. of mashed potatoes from my hubby oder, steamed veg.(carrots, brocolli & cauliflower)We then split a piece of lemon mergine pie.

supper: water, coffee 2 chicken tenders & baked potato, 1 tbsp. of coleslaw

Snack carrots and celery sticks

I was on the road most of the day. I had my blood test and manogram at the hospital which is 30 miles away. Then we had to drive to the center where I'm having my knee replacement. I think when we made it home it was 6:30 at night.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck Grandmann with your knee replacement. Hope it goes well for you. Have lost 1 of the 2 kgs the doctor wanted me to lose, have only 2 days to go, so dont suppose I will lose the other one in that time. My trouble is I like my food to much.
Well done to all the other people on this thread that have lost weight. Keep it up.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Good luck Grandmann with your knee replacement. Hope it goes well for you. Have lost 1 of the 2 kgs the doctor wanted me to lose, have only 2 days to go, so dont suppose I will lose the other one in that time. My trouble is I like my food to much.
> Well done to all the other people on this thread that have lost weight. Keep it up.


Your date is coming up real quick, also. If I believe right you are going in before me.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I have been thin all my life till getting fibromyalgia,the weight has piled on,gone from 9stone in my 30's to 16 stone now.
Apart from the pain,and viuses etc,everything i like to do is sedentary,knit,bead,read,etc.Have just been to pain clinic and been told i am spiralling downwars,do less,able to do less,do less,fat and 50 and fed up.
have started drinking water,trying to move more,some housework,have stretching excercises to do,very hard when the only pleasure in life is eating.
Coming onto summer here in oz,easier than winter for eating salady stuff.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I have been thin all my life till getting fibromyalgia,the weight has piled on,gone from 9stone in my 30's to 16 stone now.
> Apart from the pain,and viuses etc,everything i like to do is sedentary,knit,bead,read,etc.Have just been to pain clinic and been told i am spiralling downwars,do less,able to do less,do less,fat and 50 and fed up.
> have started drinking water,trying to move more,some housework,have stretching excercises to do,very hard when the only pleasure in life is eating.
> Coming onto summer here in oz,easier than winter for eating salady stuff.


My son"s girlfriend has fibromalgia and I know some days she doesn't even get out of bed. I would say she must weigh over 300 lbs. I know her clothes are 4X. I know she finds it really hard to excercise the only excercise she takes in is when she can use a warm pool.

You don't have to have salads all the time but think fruit and veg. Whatever you are planning on eating have a extra helping of the veg. or fruit for dessert.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Food Intake:

Coffee & pumpkin bread

2 eggs, 1 blueberry pancake

1/2 tenderloin steak, mashed poatoes & cauliflower, asapargus

pear, graham cracker square & skim milk
acitiva


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Not such "good" eating today...

Well, actually brunch was TOO good. Went to a function this morning where there was a buffet brunch. So many choices and things I couldn't refuse.

small danish that I should have passed up
a few pieces of sliced fruit
2 breakfast sausages
couple of scrambled eggs
few homefries
coffee, small OJ

few crackers in the afternoon

few thin slices of deli ham and swiss cheese rolled up (no bread)
lemon water

Oh, well, start in again tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My blood test came back my glucose was up high. I think I might have to change my diet to a low carb diet. I will see doctor tomorrow.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Breakfast:

*eggs
*1 1/2 slices of bacon
*potatoes
*oj
*coffee
*3 slices of cranberry bread (I know not good, but I love cranberry bread. Mine's better though. :mrgreen: )

Lunch:

*decaf venti café latte with soy milk
*Special K Protein Meal Bar

Possible Snack:

*Starbucks Refresher
*Special K snack bar


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My last entry was Sep 30,2012. I had my knee replacement on Oct 10, 2012. At first i was maintaining my weight now the scale has been gradually creeping up to the point where my jeans are getting too tight to wear. Well, I'm back and if anyone wants to join me please do. Weight Support by writting my food intake down everyday helped me before and it will again. The main thing I need to be honest with myself on this site. If I'm not honest the scale will tell me I'm lying.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi grandmann,

Good to hear from you and glad to hear your surgery is over! Hope recovery is going well for you. 

As far as the weight goes, the holidays set me back a bit and I've been slow on the recovery; but, haven't given up. Still try to watch the calories....with an occasional splurge. Since we last spoke I'd guess I'm down four or five pounds overall given the ups and downs. 

Now that you may be more mobile, you may be able to get a little healthy exercise. My joints have me very limited, so makes it extra hard these days. Take care and good luck.

Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue,

It sure is nice that someone came on from the old group. You are doing so good with your weight. I was doing really good at first I could eat whatever I want to but then it caught up with me. I was becoming a snack eater.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sue,
> 
> It sure is nice that someone came on from the old group. You are doing so good with your weight. I was doing really good at first I could eat whatever I want to but then it caught up with me. I was becoming a snack eater.


Oh, yes, that's my biggest problem...always craving a snack. I try to keep busy with knitting, crocheting, reading, internet, going out, etc. to help keep my mind off of snacking. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I find evenings to be my biggest challenge!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is my food intake for 1-27-2013 this is so important for me to write this down because this is the only way I will start losing. 

Breakfast: Special K, skim milk , banana

Midmorning: coffee, 16oz water, pumpkin cheesecake 
I know pumpkin cheesecake. I had to clean up my refrig. I had cream cheese left over from Christmas that i had to clean it up. I also, had milk that was getting old. I made butterscotch pudding from the milk, my hubby's favorite. The cheesecake is all gone my son took it home tonight. 

Lunch: Green beans, 1/4 cup rice, small piece of haddock & tbsp of alfredo sauce. 

supper: petite bun with hot beef & lettuce salad

Where I had therapy for my knee they gave me a free month pass. Today i did 15min on the bike, 8 min. to pump the knees. From there i went to the grocery store & did 2 laps around the store.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Good going with the exercise. Oooh, hard to send that cheesecake away, though...ouch! Good for you again. You're on the right track now!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was afraid we had all given up. Glad to see some of us are still at. Grandmann; I am glad your surgery went well and you are recovering well.

I had a few set backs with breathing problems cropping up but I see the pulmonologist tomorrow. I almost cancelled the appointment since I was getting some good results from Tai Chi. Decided to check with him anyway. 

I have watched people do Tai Chi and thought that can't possibly do much good. It looks too easy. Well, let me tell you, the old adage "Don't judge a book by it's cover" is all too true. Thirty minutes of Tai Chi and I want my Momma. I have only been at it for a week so the results are minimal. My breathing is somewhat better,walking is also somewhat easier but the best is that my attitude is getting more possitive. I have started logging my food intake again and have gotten rid of 3 of the 4 poundfs I put on over the holidays.

There is a site called loseit.com that you can join for free. You log in your food intake for each meal and they calculate the number of calories you have consumed. You also tell them how much weight you want to lose and the rate at which you would like to lose. They then tell you how long that could take and how many calories you need to reach that goal. You even log in the exercise you do so you know how many calories you have used up. 

I have used it since last week and found it helpful.

I'll be back after supper to log in my food for today. See you all then.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Y'all Glad to see that you are all still making progress...grandmann I am glad to hear that your surgery was a sucess hope you are healing well...I am sorry to have been away so much of late but I have been a bit under the weather...although that cannot be counted as all bad since I lost ten pounds while I was at it :<)...just not the best way to do that I would say...any ways back on the road to recovery now and eating a little more here and there so the weight loss should slow now to a more normal rate...Hope you all have a good evening will be back when i am up to it again...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Back as promised. It has been cold all day with a touch of rain and snow. Just enough to keep me indoors.

Breakfast: A left over corn muffin with butter and a cup of coffee with sugar and milk

Lunch: Large salad of Romaine, tomatoe, red bell pepper, diced cucumber, red grapes, chopped walnuts and a touch of blue cheese dressing. Another corn muffin and a 12 oz glass of water

Supper: Home made chicken stew and the last muffin with butter, Activia 12 oz glass of water.

Bedtime snack will be some more red grapes.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

The day started out well... cereal with skim milk and a small glass of OJ. Then..... coffee with a couple cookies. Supper kinda did me in with spaghetti and meatballs and sausage in pasta sauce, and a slice of Italian semolina bread with olive oil butter. Hopefully I won't give in to any snack cravings tonight.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, Your supper sounded sooo good my mouth was watering. 

Edith, welcome I"m glad you are back. I did try Tai Chi I didn't last very long. I'm back into the water. I love my water excercises its so easy on the joints. You always seem to add interest to this posting. I need to check out the loseit.com

Welcome Frankie, I hope you get better. Come join us whenever you can. 10lb. lost now try to keep it off with a little effort I know you can. 

Food Intake: 
Breakfast 3 small pumpkin pancakes, maple syrup & walnuts, coffee & 8oz. of water
Lunch hot beef on slice of Italian bread, 1tsp. olive oil, brocolli with red bell pepper, 8oz water
Supper poached salmon, corn, pickled beets, slice of melon, 8oz water
Night snack yoqurt with mini shredded wheat

17min riding the bike


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow grandmann, you are on a roll!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I try and make it a rule everyday and do a "Walk a Mile Challege." I always thought if I walk a mile a day, it would help my health over all. I usually do get my 1 mile or more in each day. It works. The most I have done is 13 miles at a marathon. If you can't walk a mile one day so you'll do it the next day. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today I got a postcard from Weight Watchers saying "Guess what!?!?!? the rumor is true! After 13 weeks of hanging out at home healing Iam coming back this week Wed.!!!" 

I had to really laugh at this who told them I was ready to go back to WW. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually this time i wasn't going back to WW because some of you come up with such good advice that i did better on Weight Support than I did with WW. But since they are offering me a free night and my card will be put into "I am back drawing" I need to check it out.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I live in WI I don't trust walking outside at this time. I did walk the pool for an hour today does that count?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks like I'm the only one reporting with the food intake. Well, here it goes;

Breakfast 3pancakes, yoqurt, walnuts, coffee 8oz. of water

Lunch Steak & Lobster, lettuce Salad (spinach, Romaine greens, carrots, celery, onion, French dressing, water

Supper Toast with peanut butter & banana, 2TBSP can cherries, 2 slices of melon, water

Night snack mini popcorn

On New Year's Eve my hubby and i had the flu. So today with the weather being in the high 40's we grilled out our steaks and made up our lobster that we bought for New Year's Eve. Tomorrow we are suppose to get up to 12" of snow and then below 0 weather. Living in WI is crazy lately. I wish it will get cold and stay there instead of this swing.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Good on you Grandman
Breakfast 1 weetbix, small banana, small tub yoghurt, half glass orange juice.
Morning tea = cup of black coffee
Lunch = 1/2 piece fish, 6 chips (french fries)
Tea will be a cold lamb and tomato sandwich with a cup of black coffee before I head off to my secondd game of outdoor lawn bowls for the day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scottybearNSW welcome back, Did you have a knee replacemant yourself? Does that sound like fun game of outdoor lawn bowls is that like bowling?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> scottybearNSW welcome back, Did you have a knee replacemant yourself? Does that sound like fun game of outdoor lawn bowls is that like bowling?


Yes I had a knee replacement in October and have just started back bowling. Its not really like bowling, but it is hard to explain in plain english. It can be a fun game, although the players that represent Australia are very serious. Our social bowls in the country are not so serious.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > scottybearNSW welcome back, Did you have a knee replacemant yourself? Does that sound like fun game of outdoor lawn bowls is that like bowling?
> ...


I understand you recover very quickly. This past couple weeks is when I really started to do more excercises going to the water & riding the bike. I was laid up with the flu for almost 3 weeks which didn't help matters. The knee still doesn't feel like a knee yet. My sugeon told me that it probably will take a year before that happens. One of the women who is in my knitting group told me that it took her knee almost two yrs. I feel if I keep excercising the process should go quicker. I need to stay Healthy.

The weather by you must be helping you with your knee. Today the snow storm came in by us. My hubby said we are staying put today No water excercises.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Breakfast = 1 weetbix, small banana, few sultanas, small amount milk, 1 mug of black coffee.

I have been lucky with my knee. When I went back to see the surgeon who did the operation, she said that I was further ahead than a lot of her patients who had operations before I did. I just wanted to get out and about and not sit around home and put weight on because I couldnt exercise properly.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A friend who is a golfer and did own a golf course. He had his knee done a week after I did. Nothing would stop him. He was up and going on crutches. But in the end he couldn't get his knee to go straight. I didn't have that problem and my surgeon told me as long as you can get that knee to go straight eventually with therapy it will bend to 120 degrees which it did. My friend had to have surgery again to straighten out his knee. 

I still feel like I'm walking with one shoe on and one off. I had both legs measured they are equal.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> A friend who is a golfer and did own a golf course. He had his knee done a week after I did. Nothing would stop him. He was up and going on crutches. But in the end he couldn't get his knee to go straight. I didn't have that problem and my surgeon told me as long as you can get that knee to go straight eventually with therapy it will bend to 120 degrees which it did. My friend had to have surgery again to straighten out his knee.
> 
> I still feel like I'm walking with one shoe on and one off. I had both legs measured they are equal.


I was told not to keep sitting down with my knee bent or after a certain time it would stay like that. If I did sit down
for any length of time, I was to straighten my leg for a while. I think the surgeon said you had a window of time and then your leg would stay the way it was. I think it was something like 6 weeks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess i forgot to report what i ate yesterday. I did keep tract I just didn't report it. So far today for Breakfast i had 3 small pumpkin pancakes, maple syrup, walnuts, coffee.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lunch - crumbed fish and salad
afternoon tea = half an apple slice, 1 mug black coffee
dinner - roll with cold roast lamb and pickle, 6 large black grapes (my weakness), 1 small banana. I also had another mug black coffee (not a good idea just before bed).
Also had several glasses of water during the day and walked around our local shops.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Wah! I love bread! every time i hear to lose weight cut out bread i want to sob! But.... I have switched to oatmeal for breakfast instead of bagels and home cooked meals where I can pile on the veggies instead of take-out. As for exercise, my doctor even says house cleaning counts and as much snow as we've been getting, I'm not missing out on exercise. Now if they would just stop making chocolate and chips...(sigh)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

welcome books

Lunch I had a pork chop, mashed potatoes, & sourkraut. 

I did weigh myself I think I lost 3 lbs. this week.

Then my hubby talked me into going out for pizza tonight along with a few beers. It sure tasted good but I think I gained everything I lost.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one month to start losing some weight that's when i see the doctor again. The doctor's nurse called and she wanted me to go on some more meds. This time for blood sugar. I'm on high blood pressure & cholesterol pills I really don't care to be on any more. She said it is possible if diet I can get the blood sugar under control. I know i did once before. 

I need to find Edith. I think she is on loseit. If anybody else wants to work with me on losing this weight let me know.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ash Wed. today I'm back writing down my food intake. ScottybearNSW told me she is going to join me on this weight journey. Anybody else that wants to join is welcome. 

Breakfast: 3 pumpkin pancakes, maple syrup & walnuts
Lunch: Egg salad on toast with lettuce, fruit salad made with oranges, banana, & strawberries mixed with vanilla activia
Supper: half sweet potato, peas with bell pepper, & salmon loaf
Drink:water & coffee
Excercise: water arthritis group for 1 hour


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Breakfast - 1 weetbix, small banana, small tub lo fat yoghurt, mug black coffee.
Morning tea - apple slice with mug black coffee.
Lunch = half a medium of chinese from the takeaway in the foodcourt in Wagga.
Afternoon tea - mug black coffee
Dinner will be slice cold ham, sliced tomato and 1/2 doz black grapes.
Water to drink as well during the day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning,

Last night we went out for the Lions Valentine Dinner. So I didn't record last night what i ate yesterday. Well here it goes:
Breakfast Egg salad on slice of toast with lettuce leaf, 4 strawberries
Lunch lettuce salad (spinach, iceberg lettuce, asapurgus, celery, tomato, 2 small chicken tenders, honey mustard, toast
fruit salad(orange, banana, strawberries with activia)
Snack I needed to take my med at that time with milk or food (2 soda crackers, special K & skim milk)
Supper small salad-french dressing with a hard roll, haddock, baked potato with butter & sour cream, mixed veg. strawberry shortcake
Drink coffee & water
Excercise Shopping

After writing this out i notice my intake of breads are over & above. I think I need to cut out my breads because I'm taking the carbs and grains in other forms. Cereal,potato Something i need to watch.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Fridays food intake
Breakfast - 1 weetbix, small banana, 1 small tub lo fat yoghurt 1 mug black coffee.
Lunch - at RSL club in Young - 1.1/2 mixed sandwiches, 1 small lemon merangue pie, 1 mug black coffee, 1 square of chocolate.
Dinner - crumbed fish and some chips.
Supper - 1 mug black coffee
Didnt have enough water yesterday as I forgot to take a bottle with me and too mean to pay the shop price for one.
Exercise - walking around the shops.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy, I know what that's like the price of water. Last week i bought a bottle of water it cost me more than it did to go to the theater. I needed something to drink with my popcorn. :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast: one piece of chocolate from valentine's Day, 3 pumpkin pancakes, applesauce, walnuts & flaxseed
Lunch: Salmon loaf, salad(mix greens, celery, mock lobster, french dressing)
Snack cereal & milk
supper: panfried walleye, baked potato with sour cream, clam chowder, salad bar

Drink: tomato juice, coffee, water
Excercise: none
Tomorrow I will try to get some excercise, taking the GD to children museum. I will get out the snack and have a glass of milk with lunch and then take my med.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Saturday
Breakfast = slice grilled bacon, 1 fried egg done in non stick frypan, desertspoon sliced mushrooms, 2 slices toast, one with marmalade on. Mug black coffee.
Morning tea - mug black coffee, 1 tim tam biscuit
Lunch - 2 small home made sausage meat rissoles, 2 small tomatoes, 1 mug black coffee.
Dinner - 1 bread roll with cold savoury mince on it, 1 small banana, 6 black grapes, 1 mug black coffee.
water - 1 bottle during day and evening.
Exercis - l8 ends lawn bowls, which involves a lot of walking up and down the green and takes 2.1/2 hours.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Great idea! I'm in. Don't get any support, in fact, active sabatoge from DH.
> 
> same here --hubby buys me chocolate and sweets everyday!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunday
Usual breakfast of 1 weetbix etc., 1 mug black coffee.
Lunch in Wagga = medium plate of chinese in the food court
Dinner = bread roll with thinly sliced cold pork spare rib on it. 1 small banana, 6 black grapes. 1 mug black coffee.
Treat later was 1/3rd of a piece of kit kat bar.
Had a bottle of water as well.
Exercise was walking around the mall in Wagga.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea! I'm in. Don't get any support, in fact, active sabatoge from DH.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy, you are doing really good with your reporting. It's 7PM sunday night the first time I have been on the computer on weekend. 

My hubby, daughter & myself took my two GD to the children museum in Appleton. We were gone most of the day. We took separate cars to the museum. I told my hubby to park in a parking ramp that was 4 blocks away. Going there he drop me off at the door. After we left the museum I walked back to the ramp. Instead of going in the front end my hubby had me walk an extra block to the rear. Then he couldn't remember where he parked some more walking. By the time I got home I was tired I went to bed early last night after all that fresh air & walking.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy, you are doing really good with your reporting. It's 7PM sunday night the first time I have been on the computer on weekend. 

My hubby, daughter & myself took my two GD to the children museum in Appleton. We were gone most of the day. We took separate cars to the museum. I told my hubby to park in a parking ramp that was 4 blocks away. Going there he drop me off at the door. After we left the museum I walked back to the ramp. Instead of going in the front end my hubby had me walk an extra block to the rear. Then he couldn't remember where he parked some more walking. By the time I got home I was tired I went to bed early last night after all that fresh air & walking.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today I went out to eat with friends. I had chicken and took half home with me. Supper my hubby had to get out of the house for awhile so we went out for a Hamburger.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday
Usual breakfast (have the same thing everyday but Saturday).
Morning tea - mug black coffee, 1 tim tam biscuit.
Lunch - piece roast chicken, roast potato, spoon full peas and gravy made with gravy mix, 1 mug black coffee.
Afternoon tea - sao cracker with slice mature cheese.
Tea - bread roll with cold meat and tomato on it, pear and 6 black grapes.
1.1/2 bottles water.
Very little exercise - too hot (thats my excuse today).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monday

Breakfast Special K-banana-skim milk
Lunch Cheese Omelete-English muffin-1/2tsp blackberry jam

snack I ate the rest of my omelete wrapped into wholewheat wrap. I don't know why i was so hungry I dive into the corn chips. Good thing there weren't too many left in the bag because I cleaned them all up. 

Supper Dreamfields low carb spaghetti & meatballs, cottage cheese

Drink coffee, water,milk
Excercise 1 hr water excercises


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Tuesday
Usual breakfast
Morning tea - mug black coffee
Lunch - rest of roast chicken, mashed potato, spoonful baby beans.
Afternoon tea - sao cracker with slice mature cheese, 1 mug black coffee.
Tea = small bread roll with cold meat and tomato, small banana, black grapes, 1 mug black coffee.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I started out good yesterday but by noon I think I left myself get too hungry. Why is it that I'm not hungry in the morning but by the time it is time to go to bed I'm starving. Today is a NEW DAY lets see how well I do today. I'm not even writing down what i ate yesterday because i was on some small binges. 

2/20/13
Breakfast: 3 small pumpkin pancakes, maple syrup, & walnuts
I went to water excercises. 

I will report in with each meal today. Maybe that will keep me on tract. Should I say every time I put something in my mouth. :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lunch: lge. bowl of chili, orange, one small square of dark chocolate, 16oz. of water


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Wednesday
Usual breakfast
Morning tea - mug black coffee, medium slice carrot cake
Lunch - crumbed cutlets and a few chips at local pub.
Afternoon tea - mug black coffee
Tea - bread roll, cold meat and tomato, black grapes
mug black coffee, 1 chocolate from box given to me for valentines day.
Exercise, walking up and down main street of Young
bottle of water.
Too many carbs yesterday - will try to do better today.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Supper: I'm FULL- I made a real diet meal. this is what I made. 

Mushrooms, banana peppers saute with a little olive oil then I scramble one egg with the mixture. I added a can of green beans. I learn this recipe at my water excercise this morning. If you are a green bean lover like I"m you would love it to. The rest of the ingredients made it Supper. 

I also made a fruit salad with sugar-free pudding. I mix two cups of fruit juice with the pudding. I then brought this mixture to a full boil then cool. I then mix this with apples, oranges, pineapple, strawberries, banana & coconut.

I had 8oz of water. I can't believe how full I feel. I only had half of the green beans and 1/2 cup of fruit salad.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

2/21/13

Breakfast Raisin Bran, banana, skim milk, 8oz. water, coffee

Lunch Baked chicken, brocolli slaw, fruit salad, green beans, snack pack pudding cup 16oz. of water


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thursdays food
Usual breakfast
Morning tea - mug black coffee, small slice of cheesecake from local cafe.
Lunch - 2 thin pork sausages, mashed potato, peas and gravy,
mug black coffee.
Afternoon tea - mug black coffee, last of tim tam biscuits (not going to buy any more)
Tea - small bread roll, tomato and slice cold meat, small banana and black grapes.
bottle of water
Exercise - walking up and down the main street of Cootamundra.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This morning I was reading a local magazine for Women. I have to share this with you. 

Five Superfoods for Heart Health

Oatmeal
Nuts, especially almonds and walnuts
Spinach
Oranges
Dark Chocolate

If you want me to I will go into more detail what these foods can to help our heart.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea! I'm in. Don't get any support, in fact, active sabatoge from DH.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

2/22/13

Breakfast: applesauce & oatmeal pancakes, maple syrup & walnuts, flaxseed

Lunch: The rest of my pancakes from breakfast plus fruit salad. I had coffee & water to drink


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Friday
Usual breakfast
Morning tea - 1 mug black coffee
Lunch - small plate chinese at shopping mall (it is the least fattening of whats on offer there)
Afternoon tea - mug black coffee, small tart, 1 piece peppermint chocolate.
Tea - cold meat and tomato, banana, black grapes. (trying to finish things up before we go away Sunday)
bottle of water
Exercise - just walking around.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

2/22

Supper: lettuce with spinach leaves along with tuna salad, dark chocolate pudding cup 

Water

I notice I got all five items in my food intake today including the chocolate. I'm so glad I found out that one piece of chocolate a day might be saving my life.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

2/24

Yesterday I blew it at noon I had chili & hamburger and last night pizza. This morning when I took my blood presure it was 150/88

Today's food intake:
Breakfast: raisin bran, raspberries & skim milk
Lunch: Veg. omelet, english muffin, corn & 2 thin mints girl scout cookies
Supper: small meatball, raw celery & carrot, yogurt

I took my blood pressure it is still running high 160/91


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been losing weight by eating the five must foods a day. I start out for breakfast with a pancake, (oatmeal), (nuts) and I have been adding honey. 

Lunch It's our main course for the day

Midday fruit(orange) piece of (Chocolate) & coffee

Supper Non-meat or very little meat on a salad that includes (spinach) leafs.

One thing I have been feeling FULL I don't need to snack


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, back from holidays, will start reporting tomorrow again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome back Judy,

I must feel good to start a new begining, did you have a good time?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Welcome back Judy,
> 
> I must feel good to start a new begining, did you have a good time?


Had a wonderful time. Ate more than I should but with the humid weather and walking we did, my clothes did not get any tighter. Have to keep up with the intake, as going on a cruise end of April and want to lose some more weight before then.
Breakfast
1 weetbix, small banana, 1 tub no-fat yoghurt, few sultanas, and 1 mug black coffee.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This morning I had a egg over a pancake

My grandson's Birthday party I had soft taco with trimmings, fruit salad, small Birthday cake

mid day dark chocolate & half of a small container of greek yogurt

Supper I had one slice of toast with egg salad with a 2 lettuce leafs for a cover.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunday
Lunch - 2 serving spoons savoury mince, 1 slice toast, 1 teaspoon butter, 1 mug black coffee.
Afternoon tea: sao cracker, slice cheese, 1 mug black coffee.
Dinner - bread roll, cold meat and pickle, small banana, black grapes, 1 mug black coffee.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday
Breakfast - same as always
Morning tea - 1 mug black coffee, small rock cake
Lunch -2 sausagesm gravy and a few chips
Afternoon tea = 1 mug black coffee, half a piece of cake
Tea - bread roll with cold meat and tomato on it, some black grapes, 1 mug black coffee.
Exercise was walking from one end of our shopping street to the other.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast pancake with yoqurt & peaches and walnuts
Lunch salmomn, mashed potatoes, green beans, half of a mint candy bar
supper 2 small slices of rye bread with egg salad & lettuce


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What is a rock cake?

I over-slept this morning and missed my water excercises I have to go tomorrow.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> What is a rock cake?
> 
> The easiest way to describe it is a dryish cake mix with sultanas in, spoonfuls placed on a tray and baked in the oven. I know how to make them, but its hard to describe.
> 
> I over-slept this morning and missed my water excercises I have to go tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm back at again, I need to do something before my weight completes gets out of control.

Breakfast: pancake, apple, syrup & walnuts...tea to drink
Mid morning: coffee and 2 kolaches
Lunch: lettuce, 1/2 cup mixed beans, cottage cheese...tea


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been in a weight loss study sponsored by two departments at the University of Georgia (Nutrition and Kinesiology). I was randomly put in one of the three groups. My doctor approved my participation in the study. I have lost 35 pounds and I have about three weeks left to go in the study. I do not recommend dieting without exercise for a LONG period of time, but my group did NO extra exercise (and mine is very minimal since I knit, sew, weave and quilt a lot). I just wrote up my experience for a teacher magazine for an international group that I belong to. I will attach the article (not published yet, since they publish only twice a year) and two of the attachments that went with it. If you want to use what I wrote about, maybe we can cheer each other on since we all would be "working on the same page." I am thrilled with the results!!!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

mewfn said:


> I have been in a weight loss study sponsored by two departments at the University of Georgia (Nutrition and Kinesiology). I was randomly put in one of the three groups. My doctor approved my participation in the study. I have lost 35 pounds and I have about three weeks left to go in the study. I do not recommend dieting without exercise for a LONG period of time, but my group did NO extra exercise (and mine is very minimal since I knit, sew, weave and quilt a lot). I just wrote up my experience for a teacher magazine for an international group that I belong to. I will attach the article (not published yet, since they publish only twice a year) and two of the attachments that went with it. If you want to use what I wrote about, maybe we can cheer each other on since we all would be "working on the same page." I am thrilled with the results!!!


Thank you for this information I have looked at the website you suggested and I think http://myfitnesspal.com is just what I needed to help me get through this last hurdle back to my goal weight... :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Thank you for this information I have looked at the website you suggested and I think http://myfitnesspal.com is just what I needed to help me get through this last hurdle back to my goal weight... :thumbup:


I need to check out the web site. Also, need to get off the computer and start cleaning. Cleaning can be great exercise plus you end up having a clean house. :-D


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I need to check out the web site. Also, need to get off the computer and start cleaning. Cleaning can be great exercise plus you end up having a clean house. :-D


 The website is awsome easy to use and free...and you are very right on the housecleaning angle we call it killing two birds with one stone...


----------

